#edubuntu 2005-09-12
<JaneW> highvoltage: ping
<JaneW> morning all
<magnon> morning Jane
<jsgotangco> hello ms. JaneW 
<magnon> Argh.
<magnon> I think we're losing a client
<magnon> but they're not answering the phone, so who knows :p
<jsgotangco> i couldn't think of anything to post in planet
<magnon> same school who hung up the ethernet cable under a 440V power line *sigh*
<JaneW> hi Mr Gotangco
<JaneW> magnon: maybe they got fried
<magnon> dunno, but they blame us when their network is down :D
<magnon> ah, they are more trouble than it's worth anyway
<magnon> their loss
<magnon> more enthusiastic people are interested
<magnon> and I got us some consultancy work yesterday anyway
<magnon> <3 people who are willing to pay shitloads for having me find a solution to whatever
<jsgotangco> wow
<magnon> "This Linux thing... is it good?"
<magnon> my father works in a rather hardcore windows environment and sometimes direct some customers to me... usual question :)
<jsgotangco> you can say that it's orgasmic
<jsgotangco> ooopsss this is an edu chan
<magnon> I usually just say a lot of technical blabber, then say that it is awesome, and they trust my knowledge and agree :P
<magnon> JaneW: will there be anything edubuntu-specific at BelowZero?
<highvoltage> JaneW: pong
<magnon> jbailey's email is jbailey@c.c as well?
<JaneW> magnon: I think so, but it hasn;t been arranged yet - there will certainly be some bofs
<JaneW> magnon: yes that should rach jef
<JaneW> reach jeff
<magnon> I might consider going to belowzero
<magnon> I mean, I am considering, I might even go ;)
<jsgotangco> nice
<jsgotangco> JaneW, there should be an edubuntu track, the LTSP guys are there
<jsgotangco> like what they did in sydney
<magnon> anyone know how customs between Canada and US are now, btw?
<magnon> in 2000 I could pass without a passport :P
<JaneW> ogra: is there enough edubuntu specifics to justify and entire track - kubuntu doesn't get a track
<jsgotangco> lucky for you anywhere i go, i usually need a visa
<magnon> jsgotangco: where are you from?
<jsgotangco> Manila
<magnon> Phillipines?
<jsgotangco> aye
<magnon> Ah
<magnon> well, we went to canada, they didnt bother
<magnon> then we had to go back, I noticed I had forgotten my passport in NY
<magnon> just said "New York City, sir" when the officer asked where I was from, and that worked nicely
* JaneW needs a visa for everywhere too
<JaneW> except UK and parts of SE Asia
<magnon> :\
<jsgotangco> SE Asia that's strange
<jsgotangco> we usually don't require a visa for short trips
<magnon> wow
<magnon> the flight fares aren't that bad
<magnon> 5.5k NOK
<magnon> 700 eur
<magnon> even cheaper to NY
<jsgotangco> JaneW, who is our main contact in Montreal? jbailey?
<JaneW> jsgotangco: yes I guess, what for?
<jsgotangco> just asking
<jsgotangco> (its not like ubuntu has an office everywhere to hold conferences)
<JaneW> jsgotangco: it was so cool when we went to Malaysia and Thaialand and all the Brits and Americans had to que up for visa checks and for oce us South Africans could just walk through ;)
<magnon> anyone who talks with jeff are free to poke him to send me the sla :P
<JaneW> jsgotangco: indeed - jbailey lives a few train stops away from the hotel and I think BradB is nearby too
<jsgotangco> yes jeff told me its just a 20 minute walk
<magnon> I guess you guys are all attending?
* jsgotangco crosses fingers
<JaneW> jsgotangco: do you know when they are making the sponsorship decisions
<JaneW> ?
<magnon> well, hope I'll see you there :)
<jsgotangco> JaneW, no i only know sponsorship application closes this weekend
<jsgotangco> JaneW, in case i get approved, i'll have to fix my papers early heh
<JaneW> yes good idea
* JaneW is going to miss my son's 4 th birthday :(((
<jsgotangco> aww
<magnon> my mom has been frequently missing my birthdays all the time, has been no problem :P
<JaneW> magnon: even at 4 years old?
<magnon> nah
<JaneW> magnon: I think I will have to bribe him with promises of gifts from far away lands...
<jsgotangco> pre-schoolers are wonderful
<magnon> but she's been alone from when I was 7, so she had to work a lot, thus being away
<JaneW> and will have to do better than a hastily grabbed (and horibly over priced) trinket from the airport - as happened in Sydney
<magnon> buy him a stuffed Breezy
<JaneW> jsgotangco: when edubuntu launches I have 2 Pre K testers right here
<JaneW> magnon: he;d love that actually
<magnon> I believe he will :)
<JaneW> magnon: in fact he got an HP linux penguin the other day
<jsgotangco> i gotta go
<JaneW> big and fluffy
<magnon> arf, if I don't go to montreal, I might afford a Muse Receptor before Christmas :P
<jsgotangco> mooncake festival is just a week from now i gotta buy my girl a dress
<JaneW> I got the penguin shaped wine gums ;)
<JaneW> jsgotangco: :) enjoy
<JaneW> moon cake sounds nice
<jsgotangco> JaneW, i was forced by my kid to create a penguin out of clay
<magnon> kids! all you guys have kids. :)
<magnon> that won't be in many many years
<JaneW> just us oldies ;)
* JaneW 's kids love the badger song (and dance)
<jsgotangco> JaneW, moon cake actually tastes good
<JaneW> badgers badgers badgers badgers
<jsgotangco> schnaakes
<magnon> my father dated a girl with a six year old when they were both 20
<magnon> scary.
<JaneW> wow!
<magnon> mushroom mushroom
<jsgotangco> she got pregnant at 14?
<JaneW> that's the one
<magnon> apparently. :P
<JaneW> jsgotangco: no she had the kid at 14
<JaneW> was prolly pregnant at 13!!!
<magnon> well
<jsgotangco> what a waste of childhood innocence
<magnon> it's possible to both get pregnant and have the kid at 14
<JaneW> magnon: I know
<magnon> and I think that was the case
<JaneW> ok
<JaneW> well then I exagerated
<magnon> but it's still a waste
<jsgotangco> 13 is too hardcore
<JaneW> and illegal
<JaneW> almost everywhere in the world
<JaneW> was she cool?
<magnon> it's not illegal unless one of the people involved are over 16
<magnon> dunno, I never met her
* JaneW choses between 3 flight options... looking for the least insane traveling times
<magnon> I didn't know my father when he was 20
<JaneW> magnon: oh right!
<magnon> that's 25 years ago, and I'm not that old :P
<JaneW> magnon: actually here I think it is illegal even if both are underage - the parents could sue each other (I'd have to confirm, but I *think*)
<JaneW> magnon: speak for yourself :P
<magnon> I'd guess south africa has more problems with that than we have
<jsgotangco> tell that to the king of swaziland!
<magnon> if a 16 year old and a 15 year old has sex, it'll be brought up and discussed, but not punished in any way
<magnon> although the limit is 16
<magnon> if both are below 16, you can't do anything as you can't convict anyone below 16 anyway
<jsgotangco> ok im out
<jsgotangco> brb
<magnon> JaneW: anyway, your son won't remember his 4th birthday when he grows up :P
<JaneW> magnon: I remeber mine
<JaneW> magnon: but then I am a freak , I remeber stuff from when I was still 2...
<JaneW> I must be an elephant
<magnon> I just remember stuff from when I was in the kindergarden
<magnon> and when mom and dad got separated
<JaneW> :/
<JaneW> ok these flights officially SUCK
<JaneW> one leaves Montreal at 6pm on FRIDAY
<JaneW> and gets me home at 12pm on SUNDAY
<magnon> I was 5 or 6, so I didn't really understand more than that me and my mother suddenly moved and I met dad alone instead of with mom :P
<magnon> ouch!
<JaneW> (shame)
<JaneW> must have been hard
<magnon> would have been harder if they didn't separate
<magnon> parents who argue all the time aren't really the best ones to have around
* JaneW cries - I'm going to miss Halloween too
<JaneW> and another Birthday
<magnon> am I missing Halloween if I go to Montreal?
<magnon> wee!
<magnon> I hate halloween
<JaneW> well with the kids at any rate
<JaneW> it;s not big here
<magnon> then again, I still don't have kids
<JaneW> but we have started trick or treating with the kids
<ogra> JaneW, a "trac" ? 
<ogra> track even
<ogra> morning
<JaneW> manily for the fun of dressing up
<JaneW> ogra: hi yes
<magnon> morning Mr. Gra*
<ogra> :)
<ogra> JaneW, what do you mean by track ? 
<magnon> I mean Grawert ;)
<magnon> wee, my Edubuntu Test Lab is finished
<ogra> yay
<magnon> it sounds much cooler than it is
<ogra> oh ?
* JaneW is looking for a not insane travel option to montreal
<JaneW> one is 41 hours!!!!
<JaneW> with a 14 hour stop in Frankfurt
<magnon> it just covers about 2 square meters of my floor
<magnon> JaneW: what company?
<JaneW> airline you mean?
<magnon> yes
<JaneW> Lufthansa
<Burgundavia> JaneW, london or amsterdam is probably the fastest optoin
<magnon> tried BA?
<JaneW> There's 3 options
<JaneW> BA - London
<JaneW> KLM - Amsterdam
<JaneW> Lufthansa - Frankfurt
<Burgundavia> JaneW, Air Canada flies in London and then SAA to Sa
<JaneW> hmm... SAA gives me air miles..
<Burgundavia> JaneW, I have heard bad things about the length of the frankfurt flights
<JaneW> better choice
<Burgundavia> JaneW, it might also be cheaper for the london office to book the trip
<ogra> JaneW, when is the LH flight ? 
<magnon> hmm
<magnon> I can scrap the launchpad part of the conference, cant I? :P
<ogra> depends... if you are interested in launchpad, you shuldnt
<magnon> I'm interested in Edubuntu ;)
<Burgundavia> JaneW, the cheapest price I can find is 7,232.25 ZAR
<magnon> well, I'm interested, but I don't have time to be involved in more stuff
<ogra> magnon, if you want to come, make sure you stay the days where the LTSP guys are there too :)
<magnon> yeah, I'm trying to find out when that is :)
<magnon> if you know, do tell ;)
<JaneW> magnon just a sec
<magnon> I have all the time in the world
<magnon> :P
<JaneW> the 20 odd LTSp ppl arrive on Thurs 3 Nov
<JaneW> and leave on Mon 7th
<JaneW> does that help?
<magnon> yes, thanks :)
<magnon> I guess I'll stay from saturday to sunday
<magnon> 8 days
<magnon> then leave for NY on Sunday
<ogra> JaneW, and the 20 even LTSp ppl ??
<ogra> :)
<magnon> ogra: ever met an LTSP guy who isn't odd?
* ogra goe to find a mirror....
<JaneW> distro team works from Mon 31 Oct to Sat 5 Nov
<ogra> .... hmm, nope
<JaneW> lol
<ogra> :)
<magnon> im not interested in launchpad _development_ for the time being at least
<magnon> and I dont think I have two weeks to spend
<magnon> who decides the sponsorships btw?
<magnon> (not that I'm applying ;)
<ogra> i think in the end the guy who spends the money ;)
<magnon> ah ;)
<magnon> hope Trent gets it
<magnon> need people around my age to come ;p
<ogra> what is your age ?
<magnon> 19
<magnon> hahaha
<ogra> hmm...
<magnon> BA wants me to fly oslo-london-montreal-london-new york-london-oslo
<ogra> we'll have some people around 20 there, i'm pretty sure :)
<magnon> I think I could get a train from Montreal to NY instead
<magnon> or local flight
<JaneW> magnon: there'll be several ppl tat age
<JaneW> don't worry
<magnon> well, I know trent already, he's a cool chap, so I want him there anyway ;)
<magnon> arf
<ogra> arf ?
<magnon> why is it not possible to say "I want to leave from Oslo to Montreal, then go back to Oslo, but I will make my own way to NY"
<JaneW> Magnon you can
<JaneW> Magnon we did that with Cape Town - Phuket
<ogra> JaneW, you cant answer PM ?
<magnon> JaneW: not on BA
<magnon> maybe LH
<JaneW> ogra: did you get my PMs now?
<ogra> nope
<JaneW> magnon: no seriously don;t tell them about your other flight
<JaneW> we did a Phuket - Bangkok hop, and the big flight never knew about it...
<magnon> if I don't tell them, they will give me a return ticket from Montreal
<magnon> somewhat wrong if I'm in NY :P
<JaneW> magnon: oic, I thought your return flight was montreal too... can;t you keep it that way, might be cheaper and easier
<magnon> I'll have to be going to NY somewhere in between, but you're right
<magnon> two way ticket Oslo->Montreal and then a two way montreal->NY is probably cheaper than anything else
<magnon> even cheaper might be Oslo->NY and improvise to Montreal ;)
<magnon> heh, two way NY is cheaper than one way
<magnon> nice prices anyway :)
<JaneW> welcome back
<magnon> this is just getting better
<magnon> same
<JaneW> I was alone here!
<magnon> I think it was you who left
<magnon> ;)
<magnon> this is great
<magnon> 600 eur for the flight over
<magnon> 350$ for NY-montreal
<JaneW> magnon I beg to differ...
<JaneW> guim has quit (herbert.freenode.net irc.freenode.net)
<JaneW> * magnon has quit (herbert.freenode.net irc.freenode.net)
<JaneW> * highvoltage has quit (herbert.freenode.net irc.freenode.net)
<JaneW> * ogra has quit (herbert.freenode.net irc.freenode.net)
<JaneW> * Orby has quit (herbert.freenode.net irc.freenode.net)
<JaneW> * cyphase has quit (herbert.freenode.net irc.freenode.net)
<JaneW> * sivang has quit (herbert.freenode.net irc.freenode.net)
<JaneW> * yvesC has quit (herbert.freenode.net irc.freenode.net)
<JaneW> * mwest has quit (herbert.freenode.net irc.freenode.net)
<JaneW> * ubuntulog has quit (herbert.freenode.net irc.freenode.net)
<JaneW> * danjules has quit (herbert.freenode.net irc.freenode.net)
<JaneW> JaneW argh!
<JaneW> * yvesC (n=yves@81.56.207.189) has joined #edubuntu
<magnon> :P
<JaneW> * highvoltage (n=Jono@196.36.161.235) has joined #edubuntu
<JaneW> * mwest (n=mwest@tsl.uct.ac.za) has joined #edubuntu
<JaneW> * ogra (n=ogra@p5089CF16.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #edubuntu
<JaneW> * guim (n=glederer@104.241-200-80.adsl-fix.skynet.be) has joined #edubuntu
<magnon> mine says you left though.
<JaneW> * magnon (n=magnon@photogeeks/magnon) has joined #edubuntu
<JaneW> * ubuntulog (n=warthylo@port49.ds1-van.adsl.cybercity.dk) has joined #edubuntu
<JaneW> * Orby (n=orbman@85-210-170-12.dsl.pipex.com) has joined #edubuntu
<JaneW> * cyphase (n=cyphase@adsl-69-224-19-59.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net) has joined #edubuntu
<magnon> wee, photogeeks vhost
<JaneW> * danjules (n=dan@24.215.14.137) has joined #edubuntu
<JaneW> * sivang (n=sivang@box79162.elkhouse.de) has joined #edubuntu
<magnon> didnt know I had one
<JaneW> :PP
<JaneW> relativity...
<ogra> <magnon> nice prices anyway :)
<ogra> <-- P3L|C4N0 hat sich getrennt (brown.freenode.net irc.freenode.net)
<ogra> <-- JaneW hat sich getrennt (brown.freenode.net irc.freenode.net)
<ogra> --> P3L|C4N0 (n=gcamposm@200.121.196.115) hat #edubuntu betreten
<ogra> --> JaneW (n=JaneW@wbs-146-144-158.telkomadsl.co.za) hat #edubuntu betreten
<ogra> <JaneW> welcome back
<magnon> yup
<ogra> relativity ;)
<JaneW> sigh
<magnon> hm
<magnon> what is a "preferred rate"
<magnon> I choose the price? :P
<JaneW> lol
<JaneW> means they prefer you
<JaneW> (but they tell everyone that)
<magnon> prefer me to pay as much as possible
<JaneW> (sluts)
<magnon> I should try to share rooms with someone
<magnon> What the hell. No rooms!
<ogra> JaneW, you fly on the 26th ? 
<JaneW> magnon: we all share
<JaneW> ogra: no I have to arrive on the 26th
<magnon> JaneW: oh, so I don't have to worry about rooms if I sign up as an attendee?
<ogra> yup... i mean from FRA ?
<JaneW> so it looks like I leav eon 24th, but am looking for a flight on the 25th
<magnon> I mean, Canonical gets me a bed and I pay less than usual
<JaneW> magnon: dunno, msg cvd, she arranges all that
<JaneW> magnon: dunnp, but possibly... msg cvd
<magnon> done already
<JaneW> ;)
<JaneW> ogra: I am tryingto avoid FRA
<ogra> JaneW, ah...
<JaneW> ogra: a 14h stop over and visa... silly
<magnon> if you guys miss a public lynching event for people without Linux laptops, I'm here for ya
<ogra> i'm flying 6 OCT - FRA - YUL - 1400 - 1605, thats why i asked
<JaneW> s/6/26 ?
<ogra> err, yes
<ogra> copy n paste ...
<JaneW> LH 9640 26OCT Frankfurt Montreal 1000 1205 OPERATED BY AIR CANADA <- one of my options
<ogra> likely pitti will be with me...
<JaneW> it's a 2 hour flight!?
<ogra> 16 ;)
<JaneW> (with the TZ difference)
<ogra> err 14
<JaneW> ogra: that could be fun... unless you are horrible when not smoking *duck*
<ogra> heh, i can live with it ....
<JaneW> highvoltage: was fun... (psychoboy) ;)
<ogra> i cared or handicapped people at home in a former life... here i was locked into ppls flats and couldnt smoke for 10h ;)
<ogra> highvoltage smokes ? 
<magnon> Wow
<magnon> this machine has Mandrake installed
<magnon> kernel 2.4.4
<magnon> ogra, support
<magnon> :D
<magnon> do I do a server install and install edubuntu stuff later or will the installer ask me?
<magnon> (this is the edubuntu cd)
<ogra> just run the CD ... for a ltsp install ... no options needed
<magnon> mkay
<magnon> no think client install yet?
<magnon> thick
<ogra> nope...
* magnon wants fit clients
<ogra> but a standalone workstation... you can make it a think client ;)
<ogra> (if you use the "workstation" option at the Cd prompt)
<ogra> not documented yet
<ogra> http://www.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuTesting
<ogra> for instructions ;)
<JaneW> ogra: no he doesn;t smoke, he just doesn;t like being confined - but he handled it very well ;)
<JaneW> ogra: LOCKED into ppls flats?!
<ogra> yup
<JaneW> hectic
<JaneW> ogra: and I am impressed at your range of skill btw...
<ogra> heh, thanks...
<ogra> thats because i didnt learn a real job... i always had time to learn something else :)
<ogra> and now i'm here as a IRC addicted....
<JaneW> heh
<ogra> hello, my name is Oliver Grawert and i'm avid ofr chatting
<JaneW> have you all seen http://art.ubuntu.com/backgrounds/edubuntu/ ?
<JaneW> hello Oliver!
<ogra> yup :)
<ogra> hehe
<highvoltage> ogra: no, i haven't smoked since i left school
<JaneW> hello highvoltage :)
<magnon> installing edubuntu <3
<ogra> highvoltage, i was just wondering :)
<JaneW> highvoltage: good for you
<ogra> magnon, yay
<JaneW> highvoltage: you just smuggle cigarettes ;)
<ogra> magnon, do you have more than one client around ? i had a report of someone wher the serer couldnt handle the amount of clients...
<magnon> just one client and my laptop
<ogra> magnon, would be cool to have someone who coul dreproduce or test that
<magnon> but, I can get it tested on one of the schools
<magnon> one of them has like 75 clients
<ogra> that'd be great... even we dont go for more then 30 clients per server currently...
<magnon> hm
<magnon> why? :D
<magnon> works fine on one server
<magnon> most are classroom clients anyway so all wont be used at the same time
<magnon> and the server is badass
<ogra> depends on the size of the server
<magnon> 2x2.something ghz intel xeons
<magnon> 8GB ram
<magnon> private school :p
<ogra> magnon, ask highvoltage, i think in his tests with dual xeon 4Gig he ended at 30 clients...
<magnon> highvoltage: asking!
<magnon> oh and gb network of course.
<JaneW> ** REMINDER** Edubuntu update meeting in +-100 minutes (12:00 UTC) in #ubuntu-meeting
<magnon> I need someone to show me a good place to eat on saturday 29th after 4pm :p
<ogra> magnon, ping jbailey, he knows the places ;)
<magnon> jeff is a slacker ;)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> he wrote essential bits of the ltsp you just install ;)
<JaneW> lol
<magnon> maybe
<magnon> but he has taken a month to email me an SLA now :P
<ogra> he has to confirm and clerify it first i guess...
<ogra> it goes through many hands....
<magnon> well, since we'll be doing support business with you guys, I need a scapegoat anyway :)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> if you pay for it ;)
<ogra> ... we'll be all your scapegoats :)
<magnon> I don't have that kind of cash, although it is tempting
<ogra> heh
<ogra> i was joking....
<ogra> indeed we are your scapegoats for free....
<ogra> ;)
<magnon> arf! corrupted files on the CD
<ogra> seems that you burned to fast then....
<magnon> install interrupted, added online repo instead
<ogra> at which speed ? 
<magnon> think I just burned on a cd that has been lying around without cover for too long
<magnon> no idea
<ogra> hmm...
<magnon> powerbook, you know
<magnon> they just do stuff
<ogra> you shouldnt burn bootables faster than 8x
<magnon> nvm, I have the web repo anyway now.
<ogra> oki
<ogra> but note that it wont work like the CD install
<magnon> it'll work... somehow
<magnon> :P
<ogra> yup
<magnon> ouch
<magnon> the hotel was a bit expensive
<magnon> even with canonical rates
<ogra> but not as lined out on the instructions page
<magnon> 150 cad/night
<magnon> :\
<magnon> I should find someone to share with
<magnon> Claire already did
<magnon> three cheers for claire!
<JaneW> she's a legend
<ogra> heh, yeah
<JaneW> ** REMINDER** Edubuntu update meeting in +-60 minutes (12:00 UTC) in #ubuntu-meeting
<JaneW> chmj: did Paulo finish his Bluetooth bounty in the end?
<ogra> JaneW, ECHAN ?
<JaneW> oops wrong #
<ogra> heh
<magnon> ooooh.
<magnon> I didn't notice this before
<magnon> but a trip to montreal can whitewash cash :P
<jamey3> Is anyone here using the latest CD of Edubuntu? If so, could you tell me how well the install went.
<magnon> I did, but I had corrupted files and had to fallback on netinstall
<ogra> jamey3, it should work ok if you follow the instructions (and burn a god iso ;) )
<jamey3> ok thanks ogra and magnon
<magnon> oo
<magnon> sexy bootsplash
<jamey3> really?
<magnon> feels like starting an 80s game
<jamey3> lol
<ogra> heh
<magnon> and now it went away, proceeded to spew out all the old dirt ;)
<ogra> i wonder if i can make it work for the thin clients too.... but thats low prio :)
<jamey3> Once it's installed, what sort of configuring do you have to do? I mean, does the LTSP functionality work straight outta-the-box?
<ogra> yup
<jamey3> What sort of hardware will I need for a server?
<ogra> http://edubuntu.org/EdubuntuTesting has the instructions for a sandalone LTSP server install
<jamey3> I mean how many MHz (I know, crude) and MB of RAM for each client?
<jamey3> ah, thanks
<ogra> depends on the amount of clients
<jamey3> well say I had five clients
<ogra> highvoltage, runs a dual xeaon with 4 gig or ~20-30 clients
<jamey3> woah
<ogra> for even
<jamey3> so that's about 100 MB of RAM each
<ogra> i do my testing with a single client on a pIII 900 with 256 MB ... runs very smooth, i gues it could bear 3 clients
<jamey3> cool
<jamey3> does Edubuntu take full advantage of dual processor systems?
<magnon> 100MB ram per client is a good budget
<magnon> jamey3: just as much as Linux kernel does...
<jamey3> lol fill me in, that's good then, right? ;-)
<ogra> jamey3, you need to install a smp kernel on the server for it ... but yes, it does
<jamey3> brill
<ogra> (we only ship one kernel on the CD due to space issues)
<jamey3> can I do that easily with apt after install?
<ogra> yup
<jamey3> wow, i'm already loving it
<ogra> :)
<jsgotangco> hey
<jamey3> do you have experience setting up edubuntu in schools?
<ogra> not yet, its the first release :)
<jamey3> ah of course :)
<jsgotangco> there is no edubuntu yet
<ogra> we are eagerly searching for more testers :)
<jamey3> it's just ubuntu with additions?
<ogra> jsgotangco, what ? 
<jamey3> yeah that's what I thought ...
<jamey3> there's no official release, but there is a beta version
<jsgotangco> ogra, i meant its not yet released
<ogra> jsgotangco, tomorrow is preview release... indeed there is a edubuntu
<magnon> jamey3: I've been doing ubuntu deployments in schools though, edubuntu is a cute addon for an already good thing ;)
<jamey3> magnon, oh right! So you install ubuntu, then LTSP and set it all up? Or are you talking workstation deployment?
<magnon> jamey3: that is what I have done so far, yeah
<ogra> jsgotangco, see the install instructions... only two manual steps needed... these two will go today or tomorrow
<magnon> mostly LTSP
<jsgotangco> ogra, oh my and i am just burning the cd now :(
<ogra> jsgotangco, todays ? 
<jsgotangco> yes
<ogra> great :)
* jsgotangco wonders what's with the 2 xorg updates in less than 2 hours
<jsgotangco> 14851 i guess
<jamey3> cool, so you could also use Edubuntu well in a net cafe sort of environment?
<ogra> jamey3, sure
<jamey3> how stable is it?
<jamey3> sorry for all the questions, btw
<ogra> jamey3, thats what we are here for ;)
<jamey3> :)
<magnon> ogra: arf, what do you recon I should install now, after the net install?
<ogra> its stable except of one bug noted in the install instructions
<jamey3> yeah I was just gonna ask... when will that be fixed? (not that it's that bad really)
<ogra> magnon, make sure edubuntu-server and edubuntu-desktop are installed
<jsgotangco> ogra, are you familiar with scrollkeeper?
<magnon> they arent ^^
<ogra> magnon, and since you got no working CD you have to run ltsp-build-client without any options (that will build the client environment from the net)
<jamey3> is there any easy way to generate about 800 user accounts and their relevant home directories et al using edubuntu?
<ogra> jamey3, not yet... something like that is planned for the next release...
<magnon> jamey3: do you have a user list?
<magnon> we just made a list of users in plaintext, Firstname Lastname
<ogra> currently you'll need a script or something
<jamey3> we can get an SQL table of existing users on the Windows domain
<magnon> then made a script which made usernames and generated a password
<jamey3> is it any more involving than use 'adduser'?
<magnon> and put everything in a file
<magnon> hmm, you could be bad and use the windows domain for logins? :P
<jamey3> lol :P
<jamey3> I've no experience with it, that's someone else's sector
<magnon> it works, so why not
<magnon> much less hassle
<magnon> I think, never tried it ;D
<jamey3> lol
<jamey3> I have no idea how we'd "interface" the two
<magnon> shouldn't be too hard
<jamey3> I mean I know it's used for authentication and user home dirs but how do you actually get it working...
<magnon> wouldn't that be easier, so that people can use their existing password?
<magnon> hehe
<jamey3> lol don't try convincing me anymore
<jamey3> anyway, this is theoretical talk
<jamey3> we're just testing a small network of maybe 5 computers with an edubuntu server
<jamey3> using old P75 machines
<jamey3> I think if we wanted to do it "properly" we'd migrate completely to FLOSS
<magnon> oh ok
<magnon> school?
<magnon> what kind of school?
<jamey3> secondary grammar
<jamey3> ~750 pupils
<magnon> what does that mean? :)
<jamey3> 11-18yos
<magnon> age :P
<magnon> aha
<jamey3> lol :P
<ogra> jamey3, wait for our next release then, it will have much more integration love to run a whole school
<jamey3> user passwords were wiped when we transitioned from NT4 to XP for some reason
<jamey3> yeah, I was hoping you'd say something like that :-)
<jamey3> is the release that one in October?
<ogra> you cant "transition" with windows.... you reinstall ;)
<magnon> specific requirements, do they have any subjects or whatever requiring specific windows software?
<jamey3> yup, precisely
<ogra> yup
<jsgotangco> gahhh i hate being bleeding edge :P
<jamey3> yeah, i've evaluated most of it
<magnon> (people doing those kinds of things should run thick clients anyway)
<magnon> (with a shared login)
<magnon> (I'd suggest an LDAP server... which ogra will say is scheduled for the next release :D )
<ogra> yup :)
<magnon> or am I wrong?
<ogra> nope
<magnon> yay
<jamey3> we've decided if we migrate within the next year that we'd still have a small windows network for those who are either resistant or can't find equivalents for gnu/linux
<magnon> jamey3: what kind of programs might be the problem?
<jamey3> but just about every application has an equivalent that's as good, if not better
<JaneW> ogra: please review this for accuracy... Basically Edubuntu is built on top of Ubuntu but incorporates the K12 LTSP  thin client architecture, as well as Educational specific applications, aimed at the 6-18 age group.
<jsgotangco> ogra, do i install this or do you recommend waiting for a few hours for preview?
<ogra> jamey3, just be carefull with the licensing stuff...
<magnon> you can do .NET stuff on Mono at least
<magnon> openoffice does a lot
<ogra> JaneW, looks good
<jamey3> windows-only science-type software that the teachers have adorned to
<magnon> jamey3: WINE might do the job
<jamey3> yeah, the school has an MS contract
<jamey3> yeah was thinking along those lines
<ogra> jsgotangco, since mdz didnt uplad my patches yet, i doubt it will change much before preview....
<jsgotangco> this xorg update pains me
<jamey3> anyway, I'm just a friend of the head of ICT, we're working together to present a proposal atm
<magnon> ah, OK
<magnon> if you have any specific questions my colleague has worked in a school with kids 6-16 for many years :)
<ogra> we didnt include wine, because you could use your win apps over the network in a ltsp environment then, no windows standard license allows this...
<jamey3> brill thanks :)
<magnon> I'm here most of the time so don't hesitate to ask
<jamey3> the EULA is bad
<ogra> so be careful with wine on ltsp ;)
<jamey3> will take that into consideration thanks
<magnon> jamey3: unless you're a business, I'll charge 750nok/hour ;D
<jamey3> lol!
<magnon> someone needs to pay for the time when I'm doing edu work for free :)
<jamey3> :P
<jamey3> is there any chance of a live edubuntu CD? because that would be impressive...
<magnon> jamey3: what country is it you're in?
<jamey3> UK
<magnon> ah, ok
<jamey3> you?
<magnon> of course, you said "grammar school" :D
<magnon> Norway
<jamey3> :D
<ogra> jamey3, probably a customized ubuntu live as a pet project, but nothing official...
<jamey3> ah, nice
<magnon> just thought if you were eastern US or Canada, you could drop by in Montreal
<ogra> i was planning it from the beginning, but the install CD ate all my time
<jamey3> ogra, ah ok it would just be fun to collect some machines and a client, then have it running in just a few minutes
<jamey3> ogra, so are you one of the main devs?
<ogra> jamey3, it wouldnt work well...
<jamey3> magnon, I sincerely wish i could :D
<magnon> jamey3: doesn't take long to install the server
<jamey3> cool, I'll be testing soon
<ogra> jamey3, i am the edubuntu dev team... there are not many others...
<jamey3> seriously? :O
<magnon> after release I recon you should be able to have a test case up in about 45 minutes
<ogra> jamey3, as jsgotangco is the edubuntu doc team :)
<jamey3> blimey!
<jamey3> how many of the original ubuntu devs work on edubuntu?
<magnon> JaneW is what... the advocacy team? :)
<magnon> or general director
<jamey3> lol
<ogra> the latter
<ogra> :)
<jsgotangco> no she's the whip mistress
<jamey3> :D
<magnon> jamey3: bear in mind that all Ubuntu work goes into Edubuntu as well
<magnon> and all LTSP work, same
<jamey3> ah yeah
<jamey3> but they are separate releases though?
<jamey3> I mean, ShipIt will have different discs for each?
<ogra> oh, and not to forget, highvoltage is our tuxlab consultant
<magnon> I doubt Shipit will have Edubuntu
<jsgotangco> jamey3, shipit won't have edubuntu
<magnon> ogra: what am I? :P
<jamey3> why's that?
<ogra> jamey3, we wont have a shipit release.... only isos for now... canonical wants to see how much community involvement starts
<jamey3> oh i see
<magnon> jamey3: too expensive to run two sets for now I guess - and you can install breezy and download an extra package set for edubuntu
<jamey3> so how intertwined are you guys with canonical?
<ogra> it consts a hell lot of money to ship them... our marketing wanrs a proof first :)
<jamey3> magnon, I thought that's how it'd be
<magnon> breezy server install + apt-get install edubuntu-server edubuntu-desktop might do it, I dunno
<jsgotangco> i have no professional relationship with canonical
<ogra> magnon, yup
<jamey3> does anybody?
<jsgotangco> JaneW, 
<magnon> I have no professional relationship with canonical either... unless an escalation support agreement counts :)
<jamey3> lol
<ogra> magnon, but that wont install the ltsp client environment automatically...
<jamey3> I mean it all seems a bit disjointed in that respect, not that's wholy bad
<magnon> ogra and janew are canonites I guess
<ogra> i work for canonical...
<jamey3> that's what I meant
<magnon> I guess some of you guys do random work on Edubuntu too, right?
<jamey3> so do you think Edubuntu is going to be the best solution available for schools when it's finished?
<magnon> jamey3: of course!
<jamey3> :)
<jsgotangco> well not on the first release..we do it one step at a time
<ogra> jamey3, i think edubuntu is the best solution for standalone ltsp installs... 
<jamey3> the release in October will be quite usable though?
<jsgotangco> we can't promise the community everything
<jamey3> true
<jamey3> ogra, brilliant. well i've got a bit of convincing to do but i'm sure many more schools in the UK will start migrating (eventually)
<ogra> that was our target for this release...
<ogra> yeah
<jsgotangco> if i get it right, ogra did a meta package for edubuntu that will make your ubuntu be an edubuntu but i maybe wrong
<ogra> jsgotangco, not completely...
<JaneW> meeting!
<jsgotangco> meeting?
<jsgotangco> noooo
<ogra> yup
<JaneW> ** REMINDER** Edubuntu update meeting NOW in #ubuntu-meeting
<jamey3> in #edubuntu-meeting?
<ogra> NOW !!
<jamey3> oh lol
<jsgotangco> i have xorg issues
<jamey3> what like?
<jsgotangco> i can barely use my touchpad
<jamey3> synaptics?
<jsgotangco> no that was fixed
<jsgotangco> daniels reverted
<magnon> NOW!
* magnon runs
<jamey3> lol
<jamey3> so is there any way I can help with Edubuntu?
<magnon> probably
<magnon> :)
<magnon> always
<jamey3> :)
<jsgotangco> of course
<magnon> you could test
<jamey3> right, that's definitely going to happen
<jamey3> but what else could I do?
<jsgotangco> artwork
<jsgotangco> documentation
<magnon> translations
<magnon> color -> colour etc. :P
<jamey3> :D
<jamey3> where can I find what "needs doing"?
<magnon> hm
<magnon> here and there on edubuntu.org
<magnon> I guess ogra/jane could help a bit after the meeting :)
<magnon> oh, jolly
<magnon> "need to get 400-ish MB of packages"
<jamey3> lmao
* magnon kicks apple disk utility
<jamey3> so for artwork have we just got the logo?
<highvoltage> ogra: soeey, was away.
<highvoltage> sorry even. did you ask me about the ram, or give advice to someone?
<magnon> highvoltage: I did
<magnon> just asked what your testing resulted in
<highvoltage> magnon: i haven't been to many schools recently, so haven't tested on anything else than my home system.
<magnon> ok
<highvoltage> i'm interested to see how much RAM it will use, compared to other systems.
<magnon> so far my experience is that CPU power is not very important, especially after 2.6
<magnon> about 100mb per client of RAM is good
<highvoltage> i'd say it's the absolute minimum.
<magnon> I don't expect every client to be online at all times
<magnon> and lots of things get shared
<highvoltage> and i don't think there's much you can do to get away with it, unless you use xfce instead of gnome, abiword instead of OOo, and even then, i would say at least 60-80 mb.
<highvoltage> if they're not all on-line, it is different. we've seen performance drop drastically, by just growing a lab from 20 workstations to 24 with a server with 2GB ram.
<magnon> so, 100 per ;)
<magnon> oh well, since I do this commercially I expect there to be a certain investment, especially in the server
<magnon> if I was working voluntary for a school I'd just tell them to live with it if they couldnt do the investment :)
<magnon> but it should be possible to set off 150mb per client
<JaneW> highvoltage: PING
<magnon> all got things to do like making dinner 
<magnon> :)
<magnon> yarf. since when was onions supposed to make you sneeze?
<magnon> Haha.
<magnon> my colleague just got off the phone with a school
<magnon> talked to them about canonical escalated support after explaining them that we cant go out there to fix every single time there's a borked up printer queue
<magnon> and they sounded like they expected canonical to go out there instead of us
<ogra> heh
<magnon> Just got a messy picture in my head of jdub going down there
<magnon> "Hi, I'm Jeff Waugh, I'm here to fix your printer queue"
<magnon> "Need any pants?"
<magnon> etc.
<ogra> heh, jdub would be perfect... he has the longest travle diatance :)
<ogra> distance
<ogra> "yes, we charge only $50 per issue, but you need to pay the travelling costs from sydney for our technician" 
<ogra> *g*
<magnon> no you don't
<magnon> incident fixes are free with the escalation support
<magnon> ;)
<magnon> so just the travel
<ogra> heh
<magnon> anyhow the support only covers bugfixes anyway :P
<ogra> which probably covers the costs of a new printer :)
<ogra> (the travel)
<magnon> the printer is excellent, we're talking printer queues ;)
<magnon> anyone who worked more than ten minutes in a school know that printer queues are priceless
<ogra> yip, thats the same in offices
<magnon> "WHAT? You DELETED <insert important document here> from the email after printing it?"
<ogra> :)
<magnon> wow
<magnon> setup is still working
<magnon> granted, it is not the best server
<ogra> the net variant of ltsp-build-client is darn slow, thats why i move it to a Cd install
<magnon> im not even there yet
<magnon> finally!
<magnon> rah
<magnon> the dhcp config doesnt seem to work
<ogra> if ltsp-server is installed it should work by default
<magnon> doesnt
<magnon> wont start
<magnon> says I have no subnets properly configured and almost the whole config file is commented out
<ogra> you took the offered IP from the installer ?
<magnon> it asked me for one
<magnon> I gave it one. :P
<ogra> the dhcp config isnt used, it uses the one from /etc/ltsp
<ogra> todays CD should provide a default one
<magnon> I have yesterdays
<magnon> :p
<ogra> ah...
<ogra> make the ip 192.168.0.1 
<ogra> then try again
<magnon> then it wont go online though
<ogra> you have only one device ?
<magnon> on this box
<ogra> then create an alias device
<ogra> sudo ifconfig eth0:0 <yourip>
<magnon> are there many configurations using the .0 subnet?
<ogra> and: sudo route add default gw <yourgwinthennet>
<ogra> the default one does
<magnon> yay
<Petaris> highvoltage: Did you write that script to push icons?
<highvoltage>  Petaris: no, it came from K12-LTSP.
<Petaris> ahh
<Petaris> ok
<highvoltage> I think it differs only slightly from the original script.
<Petaris> I need to modify it but I'm not quite sure how to do it
<highvoltage> how does it need to be modified?
<Petaris> I want to modify it to copy everything under /home/hitomi (my template user) to all user directories, and overwrite anything already there
<Petaris> er, to all home directories starting with elem_
<highvoltage> ok. the script copies whatever file it finds as an arguement to the /home/user/Desktop directories.
<Petaris> and then change the permissions
<Petaris> yep
<Petaris> I thought it would be a good starting point for the script I need
<highvoltage> i suggest you look at that script, and take away the Desktop part, and pass the directory contents as the arguement.
<Petaris> how can I make cp copy files and directories with a . in front of them?
<Petaris> do I just do a cp -a?
<highvoltage> i think that works.
<Petaris> ok
<highvoltage> what i do is use cp .* /whereever
<Petaris> yeah, but then you only get the hidden files
<Petaris> I just want everything
<highvoltage> -R
<highvoltage> recursive
<Petaris> ok, I'll give that a try
<highvoltage> Petaris: goodnight
<Petaris> highvoltage: night, and thanks
#edubuntu 2005-09-13
<Epix> I dont get what Edubuntu is for
<farruinn> has there been any consideration to include BlueJ as an educational java IDE?  We use it at my school here and it's quite nice for beginning students (no frills -> allows students to focus on learning programming and not an IDE)
<farruinn> I don't know what sort of restrictions there may be on including it since it's a java app
<JaneW> morning
<jsgotangco> hey
<JaneW> hi stupid question, to which I think the answer is yes.... will ed/ubuntu 5.10 ship with Gnome 2.12?
<jsgotangco> of course
<jsgotangco> it already has
<JaneW> thought so - cool thanks
<JaneW> highvoltage: ping
<JaneW> highvoltage: what time are the main festivities happening for SFD at Canal Walk? I want to try to get there, but am trying to co-ordinate around a flood of kiddie birthday parties...
<magnon> morning!
<highvoltage> JaneW: starting 9am
<JaneW> highvoltage: ta... ending?
<JaneW> highvoltage: will there be anything going on after 13:30?
<JaneW> highvoltage: damn kids parties!
* JaneW wants to harrass ppl in Ubuntu t-shirt!
<jsgotangco> gaaahhhh
* jsgotangco dies
<ogra> jsgotangco, ??
<jsgotangco> ive been cleaning up the docs
<jsgotangco> mdz began to bug about it
<jsgotangco> hmmm the build works great btw
<ogra> thanks :)
<JaneW> what's the lowest spec machines that can comfortably run edubuntu? (client not server)
<ogra> 64MB 200Mhz ?
<ogra> (thats a guess)
<ogra> might work with less...
<ogra> but i guess below 48MB memory on the thin client you get problems
<ogra> JaneW, or did you mean the workstation version ? 
<JaneW> yes thin client
<JaneW> from an e-mail  recievde
<ogra> i think cpu wise you can go down to 133Mhz ... but highvoltage would be better for an answer here...
<JaneW> Most workstations are XP or WIN98 -based but the school also has a number of early X86 and PowerPC G3 workstations; it is these that I believe would benefit from EduBuntu.
<JaneW> 
<JaneW> I have experimented with Ubuntu on several X86 PCs; honestly, the system requirements for Ubuntu are too high for me to use on the older PCs.  
<JaneW> These workstations range from 166, 200 and 233 MHz units with 64 Meg RAM and small (<1 Gig) hard drives.  
<JaneW> I expect that many schools have equipment that is of this generation or older!
<JaneW> Is there a distribution of Ubuntu that will bring new life to these old workhorses?
<ogra> sounds ok...
<JaneW> they should be fine with Edubuntu right?
<ogra> (the specs)
<ogra> yup... as thin clients they are good...
<JaneW> we should actually mention spec on our wiki page and that lower range machines can work (as thin clients)
<JaneW> great thanks
<ogra> JaneW, to make up real specs i'd need a real LAB ;)
<JaneW> :P
<JaneW> don;t you have one there?
<JaneW> I imiagne you in a white coat
<JaneW> with your hair flying loose
<ogra> haha
<ogra> JaneW, i have an old crappy comapq workstation as testserver and abuse my laptop as client...
<ogra> JaneW, that urgently needs to change for breezy+1, i will need some more clients etc...
<JaneW> ogra: noted
<ogra> i think we'll have to talkj to sabdfl at UBZ
<JaneW> nod
<jsgotangco> ogra, is there a chance the client can't connect at all and goes into busybox?
<ogra> jsgotangco, when ? 
<jsgotangco> just now
<jsgotangco> one client did
<ogra> haha
<jsgotangco> now all the clients won't connect
<ogra> before or after login
<jsgotangco> not even with the login!
<ogra> did you see a login screen ? 
<jsgotangco> nada
<jsgotangco> it goes into an nfs thing
<jsgotangco> i expected a timeout
<jsgotangco> but  now everyone goes into busybox
<ogra> with a kernel panic ? 
<jsgotangco> yeah if i mess soemthing up in the prompt
<ogra> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12942
<ogra> boot a second time....
<jsgotangco> i've seen that
<ogra> we try to track this since a while
<jsgotangco> booting the second time won't do anything either
<ogra> hmm, works here and for all other testers apparently... 
<jsgotangco> strange
<jsgotangco> hrmmmm
<ogra> you did see the kernel boot ? and it stopped at nfs-{top,bottom} ?
<jsgotangco> hmmmm
<jsgotangco> i belive the kernel booted
<jsgotangco> i'll go back to it
<JaneW> I just got new edubuntu-devel e-mail from Monday!?
<jsgotangco> monday?
<JaneW> yep
<jsgotangco> who is monday
<JaneW> *thwap*
<ogra> heh
<JaneW> from Oliver, Doug and Dave :P
<jsgotangco> oh
<jsgotangco> you meant its a late email
<ogra> who are doug and dave ? 
<ogra> i dont have mails from them...
<JaneW> From: 	doug vega <doug_vega@yahoo.ca>
<JaneW> To: 	edubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<JaneW> Subject: 	lite w/s profile
<JaneW> Date: 	Mon, 5 Sep 2005 10:50:12 -0400 (EDT)  (16:50 SAST)
<JaneW> From: 	cormier@edactive.com
<JaneW> To: 	edubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<JaneW> Subject: 	edubuntu meanderings
<JaneW> Date: 	Tue, 6 Sep 2005 02:57:13 +0900 (KST)  (Mon, 19:57 SAST)
<ogra> hmm, nope
<JaneW> these arrived here like 10 mins ago - odd....
<ogra> the latter one i have....
<ogra> but nothing from doug vega
<JaneW> you did reply though ;)
<JaneW> From: 	Oliver Grawert <ogra@ubuntu.com>
<JaneW> To: 	edubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<JaneW> Subject: 	Re: lite w/s profile
<JaneW> Date: 	Mon, 05 Sep 2005 16:58:09 +0200
<JaneW> I'll stop doing that now
<ogra> huh ? 
<JaneW> in case I get kicked and banned
<JaneW> pasting stuff...
<ogra> oh, now i see it... my evo is broken it seems...
<ogra> i should update more often :)
<jsgotangco> i gotta crash
<jsgotangco> laters
<ogra> jsgotangco, any news about the thin client ? 
<highvoltage> are html mails completely removed from the thunderbird in ubuntu?
<jsgotangco> ogra, i'll test it out again later, i'm just too tired atm
<ogra> jsgotangco, oki
<jsgotangco> i'll give you an update
<ogra> oing me if you need help 
<ogra> or ping even
<jsgotangco> yeah i just have to sort out this stuff in svn by today
<ogra> highvoltage, no idea, i never used it
<JaneW> highvoltage: not afaik... it can be set...
<JaneW> highvoltage: I started with Thunderbird on windows and changed to evolution (also on windows) and then migrated to Ubuntu..
<JaneW> highvoltage: I was posting html mail until mdz politely told me to stop ;)
<highvoltage> JaneW: I started with perdepos (pegasus mail), then moved to yebo!mail, then outlook express, then pocomail, then evolution, then thunderbird, then back to evolution, and now back on thunderbird :)
<JaneW> are you confussed or what!?
<JaneW> thunderbird was ok, but I hated that it had no built in (or even good plug-in) calendar
<JaneW> and I need a calendar
<JaneW> so evolution suits me much beter
* JaneW dicided to go to gym again tonight - it's helping to destress me...
<JaneW> decides even
* JaneW decides to enrol in a typing class!
<highvoltage> i used evolution when i needed a calender, so now that i don't need all the fancy stuff that evo has i use thunderbird again.
<highvoltage> one thing that sucks a bit, the only program i can sync my phone calender with in linux is Korganiser.
<ogra> highvoltage, poke chmj, he does the bluetooth stuff :)
<highvoltage> ogra: my bluetooth works fine, my phone sends .vcs files to the laptop, but only kde's stuff seems to be opening .vcs files.
<ogra> hmm, evo imports vcf ... can you convert it ? 
<JaneW> wow...
* JaneW 's ex boss just phoned
<highvoltage> ogra?
<highvoltage> oh he's gone
<JaneW> he'll be bcak
#edubuntu 2005-09-14
<jsgotangco> ogra, i got it running again, thanks
<ogra> jsgotangco, what was it ? 
<ogra> any idea ?
<jsgotangco> no concrete idea really, the first time, the kernel doesn't boot at all, but after countless soft reboots they all loggedin
<jsgotangco> my dsl died last night so i wasn't able to go online and check 
<ogra> hmm, it should work at the second login immediately
<jsgotangco> yes, i did a second reinstall on the server and it went as you wrote
<ogra> great
<jsgotangco> do some apps are not supposed to run yet?
<ogra> if something doesnt run, thats a bug
<jsgotangco> hmm a lot of them didn't run at all
<ogra> which ones ? 
<jsgotangco> can't recall, i'll do a reinstall later on the same cd, i have a problem with disk space because of these previews
<ogra> oh, ok
<ogra> but you mean desktop apps
<jsgotangco> yes the server works fine
<ogra> hmm...
<ogra> i havent seen something not working... there are some known bugs in gcompris...
<ogra> but yu can use it
<jsgotangco> yes
<jsgotangco> i think the typing app doesn't work
<jsgotangco> hmm are we still frozen?
<ogra> ktouch
<ogra> yep, we are...
<jsgotangco> ok so this cd is safe
<ogra> mdz wants to let it frozen for 1-2 days
<ogra> sadly it is...
<ogra> i have the fixes ready... but am not allowed to get them in... 
* P3L|C4N0 o/
<JaneW> ogra: ping
<JaneW> is ogra in the house?
<jsgotangco> im in my house
<JaneW> heh
<JaneW> where's our preview
<JaneW> *stomp* *stomp*
<jsgotangco> edubuntu?
<jsgotangco> it works
<jsgotangco> jammcq likes it
<jsgotangco> our build actually works nicely
<JaneW> yay
<jsgotangco> JaneW, i didn't get sponsored heh
<jsgotangco> ogra, ping?
<JaneW> jsgotangco: :(
<jsgotangco> yeah claire emailed me earlier
<jsgotangco> hehe
<jsgotangco> so we decided us in the pacific to start swimming this weekend
<ogra> jsgotangco, pong
<jsgotangco> ogra, where do i file edubuntu bugs? malone?
<ogra> bugzilla indeed
<jsgotangco> ta
<ogra> mdz wanted to set up a edubuntu keyword a week ago, i dont know if its already there
<jsgotangco> some apps just dont work
<ogra> dont work == dont start ? 
<ogra> or behave buggy ?
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> error
<jsgotangco> i only have 2 machines right now so i can't test
<ogra> from the games menu ? 
<jsgotangco> yes
<jsgotangco> the ubuntu apps work fine
<ogra> hmm, then it looks like a PATH thing... i had a mail report thats similar
<ogra> probably /usr/games is not in your path...
<jsgotangco> the server doesn't even run it
<ogra> can you run it if you are directly on the server ? 
<jsgotangco> no
<jsgotangco> it doesn't work
<jsgotangco> i'll do a test later and list up my problems
<jsgotangco> why does the admin have no access to the regular user's home folders btw?
<ogra> hmm doesnt he ? thats something i havent looked at yet
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> JaneW, just to make you happy, i hacked my doc last night for edubuntu and registered it to the yelp page and even the clients show the cookbook/about edubuntu
<jsgotangco> acckk my brain hurts
<jsgotangco> i should sleep early
<jsgotangco> see you guys later a beer would be nice right now =)
<ogra> jsgotangco, enjoy :)
<JaneW> ogra: please see http://www.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuCommercialFeedback when you get a chance
<ogra> JaneW, i saw it when it was added to the middle of my installation instructions... most annoying !
<ogra> took me quite some time i didnt have yesterday to fix that
<JaneW> ogra: erk... :(
<ogra> jop
<JaneW> ogra: does he have any valid points?
<ogra> not really...
<ogra> Win32 apps were dissed by us because of license hell you get the user in....
<ogra> schooltoo is obligatory, why should we use something commercial ??
<ogra> content filtering is postponed...
<ogra> and i have no idea what IncumbentMarketOperators should be
<ogra> JaneW, everything done on my side.... all pieces are in the archive at the right place, all we can do now is wait and test the CD (and probably fix remaining hidden stuff)
<ogra> s/stuff/stuff i missed/
<JaneW> ogra: cool, still trying to get to scribing an announcement...
<ogra> JaneW, take your time... the CD build will take some time... afterwards i need to download and test... it still takes some hours...
<ogra> but we will have a preview this evening :)
<JaneW> ogra: I'm counting on it ;)
<JaneW> ogra: will our preview have an installer and a Live CD?
<ogra> nope
<JaneW> ogra: and to confirm is it only x386 for now?
<ogra> only installer.... its way to huge for a liveCD :(
<JaneW> ogra: ok so just an installer?
<JaneW> okie
<ogra> its all arches
<JaneW> don;t want to lie in the announcement :P
<ogra> kamion fixed the powerpc CD already
<ogra> but the testing takes a lot longer...
<JaneW> oh cool
<ogra> so i'd say we announce after i386 is tested and mention that amd64 and ppc are there too or something
<ogra> mdz said i should ignore ppc for now (not knowing that kamion would have a fix ready in time indeed...)
<jsgotangco> hi
* ogra still waits for ltsp-client-builder to build... to trigger a cdbuild finally
<ogra> *sigh* this waiting is annoying...
<jsgotangco> =)
<JaneW> oh cool
<JaneW> ogra: must I mention powerpc now as well?
<JaneW> ogra: so will we have a LIveCD at all (ever) or not?
<ogra> nope, its just not doable at CD size....
<ogra> the install CD is already stuffed up to the last byte
<JaneW> ok.
<JaneW> ogra: please check your mail...
<JaneW> my attempt at a preview announcement
<JaneW> can you fill in the technical bullet point please, and check for any glaring errors..?
<JaneW> ogra: just noticed this... distro.watch@msa.hinet.net has been successfully subscribed to edubuntu-devel... interesting...
<ogra> oh
<ogra> i wouldnt expect us to be in the higher ranks though :)
<ogra> we have a very specific audience :)
<ogra> releases.edubuntu.com wont work :)
<ogra> http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/ will i guess...
<JaneW> can you edit?
<JaneW> ogra: we'll be top of distrowatch soon... maybe below ubuntu though ;)
<ogra> haha
<ogra> yup, doing just now, i'm just trying to not break the formatting :)
<ogra> i havent much to add :)
<ogra> since we inherit everything from ubuntu anyway
<ogra> and you already covered the thin client stuff
<JaneW> ogra: that's why I left that stuff in... I think we should trim those lists slightly if it's not a huge selling point for us and focus more strongly on our specifics...
<JaneW> ogra: I based my messgae on Matt's, so we shouldn't plagarise his list entrely ;)
<JaneW> I did try to change as much as possible and make it more relevant to us..
<JaneW> ogra; I also added a wiki page for preview release feedback... linked for the How can I help section, under the testing line...
<JaneW> s/for/from
<ogra> good :)
<JaneW> ogra: any idea when we'll be ready to announce?
<ogra> JaneW, you always send to hostmaster@ .... 
<JaneW> ogra: what should I use?
<ogra> JaneW, still waiting for some stuff from the buildds
<ogra> ogra@ubuntu.com
<ogra> the hostmaster account sends unsigned by default... 
<JaneW> ok changed my address book
<ogra> thanks :)
<ogra> oh, i missed to update the links... 
<ogra> i'll send you the download linklist separately again
<JaneW> was just strtching my head looking at that ;)
<jsgotangco> its nice to know you guys are getting busy
<JaneW> ogra: I don;t have the new links yet...
<ogra> id dint send them yet
<JaneW> ogra: should I get mdz to approve the announcement?
<JaneW> gah!
<ogra> or sabdfl...
<JaneW> ok both
<JaneW> gimme the link so I can send it already!
<JaneW> ;)
<ogra> JaneW, meh, rip out schooltool for now, it takes to long says Kamion
<ogra> i'll add it tomorrow directly after preview but it wont be on todays CD
<ogra> <Kamion> ogra: OK, CD builds running
<ogra> !
<ogra> in ~30 min we schould see something here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily/
<ogra> JaneW, we should mention Kamion in the announcement at the end :)
<JaneW> okie
<JaneW> for?
<jsgotangco> ogra: if you need a yelp compatible about edubuntu page, its now ready, just give me a ping
<JaneW> builds
<ogra> help with cdbuilding and installer changes
<JaneW> ok
<ogra> the latter was most essential, i didnt know anything about it until last week, he taught me everything in a handfull of days
<JaneW> matt?
<ogra> Kamion
<JaneW> no I am saying should we mention matt?
<JaneW> nod about kaniom
<JaneW> kamion even
<ogra> hm, why not, he made ltsp happen, that deserves some cheering :)
<JaneW> nod
<JaneW> ok will we have mirrors of just that one link?
<JaneW> s/of/or
<ogra> jsgotangco, i'm more interested to know what the docteam does with the mozilla page
<ogra> JaneW, if the release is there it gets moved to releases.ubuntu.com... after i blessed it, which will be after a test install
<ogra> s/test/sucessful test/
<ogra> cross your fingers the installer changes work right ... thats the critical change of today
<jsgotangco> ogra: i believe sabdfl edited it today...
* ogra sits twiddling thumbs and waits for CDs
<jsgotangco> i'm just too depressed to do work
<ogra> JaneW, i saw some mentioning of translateable stuff. ...
<ogra> jsgotangco, depressed ? why ?
<jsgotangco> long story
<JaneW> ok I am making the link TBC... and sending now ok?
<ogra> ok
<JaneW> I have to get out of here
<ogra> just dont publish yet, we have nothing yet
<JaneW> I sent it to you, Matt and Mark for editing/approval
<ogra> oki
<JaneW> ogra: I need to go now, if I don't make it back will you send it out when appropriate (WITH the download links inserted please)
<ogra> yup
<ogra> np, thanks for that :)
<ogra> s/that/preparing it/
<JaneW> np ;)
<jsgotangco> bye JaneW
<JaneW> bye
<JaneW> sorry can't stay! ;/
<jsgotangco> no worries
<ogra> dot worry, we'll manage :)
<ogra> dont even
<JaneW> cool
<JaneW> thanks for everything ogra
<JaneW> and jsgotangco !
<JaneW> hasta la vista
<jsgotangco> i didnt do anything
<ogra> jsgotangco, hey...
<JaneW> jsgotangco: yeah you did
<ogra> sure
* JaneW *hugs* jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> ogra: my kid loves it
<jsgotangco> we're using it now
<ogra> yeah :)
<jsgotangco> she loves mr potato head
<ogra> JaneW, changed travel plans ? 
<talat> hi 
<talat> ?
<jsgotangco> hi
<talat> i ask something about eduubuntu 
<talat> can i ask ?
<jsgotangco> sure if i can answer it
<jsgotangco> if not ogra is the best person to answer
<talat> i dont know you can answer 
<jsgotangco> ask anyways i wouldnt know if you don't start
<talat> i live in turkey 
<talat> and i think i must start same projet 
<talat> but i dont know 
<talat> how to start this project ?
<jsgotangco> why start when there is one already?
<talat> edubuntu support turkish ?
<jsgotangco> its possible that there are turkish language packs
<jsgotangco> no idea did you try ubuntu?
<ogra> talat, edubuntu supports every language ubuntu supports
<ogra> i think turkish is among them
<jsgotangco> if ubuntu has turkish, edubuntu can have it
<talat> ok. i know ubuntu support turkish ..
<jsgotangco> then we have edubuntu in turkish =)
<talat> ok but we have other problem manuals not turkish or edubuntu web site not support turkish 
<jsgotangco> ahhh
<jsgotangco> that's one thing we'll cross
<jsgotangco> sorry we haven't really started a usable manual
<jsgotangco> its in my TODO to put all the stuff in the wiki this weekened
<talat> can i translate edubuntu web site english to turkish ?
<talat> or i build new web site edubuntu ?
<jsgotangco> you can put a wiki page in edubuntu.org in turkish
<talat> :) nice 
<jsgotangco> hmm
<jsgotangco> maybe i can start messing up the wiki now
<talat> i want to help edubuntu ..
<talat> how to help it?
<jsgotangco> artwork, documentation, testing, etc.
<talat> can i write documentation how to start writing ?
<jsgotangco> we have a cookbook being done
<talat> what is cookbook
<jsgotangco> refer to the wiki in a few days i'll be dumping most of the parts
<talat> i register eduubuntu website ..
<talat> now i think start a turkish page 
<jsgotangco> ok put it somewhere under documentation i guess or just inform me when you're done i can organize the page
<talat> ok..
<jsgotangco> talat: Manila
<talat> whereis manila ?
<jsgotangco> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manila
<talat> are you muslim ?
<jsgotangco> no
<talat> :)
<talat> i dont find moinmoin ... 
<talat> what is this ?
<talat> can i edit welcome page and i saveas hosgeldiniz 
<jsgotangco> please don't edit the frontpage
<jsgotangco> if you don't know what you are doing
<talat> ok
<talat> i edit on my comoter 
<talat> and after i learn moinmoin i send i website ..
<talat> now bye all
<talat> quit
<jsgotangco> a little patience works
<jsgotangco> oh well
<jsgotangco> good night
<jsgotangco> err good morning rather
<ogra> sleep well
<EricV> Hello !
<bdoin> yop
<EricV> How do you do ?
<bdoin> ca va et toi
<EricV> bien merci ;)
<bdoin> I am only providing software to edubuntu. do you need help
<EricV> no that just to have an idea of what you say here
<EricV> i will maybe use Edubuntu for Africa, but I'm asking if we will have a complete version in french...
<EricV> do you know if the actual design and software are close of the official release ?
<bdoin> no idea. which part of africa you're after
<bdoin> you are in an NGO
<EricV> well, we will go in benin, burkina faso, cameroun, mali and maroc
<EricV> no i'm working for a humanitarian association, we bring computers to schools in africa
<EricV> we put win98 on the computers before ! but after few months in the hands of children, the OS is destroyed
<EricV> what kind of software do you provide ?
<EricV> GCompris ?
<bdoin> yep
<bdoin> I modified gcompris to suit an NGO recently
<bdoin> well a little bit
<bdoin> do you know this: http://ntbf.net/article.php3?id_article=150
<EricV> i'm developping as well a software for young people but especially in africa
<bdoin> what age ?
<EricV> http://www.Wedus.org
<EricV> that's a concept and not really a software
<EricV> we are customising a Linux to set up automaticaly a local web server
<EricV> on this web server, we will put a portal dedicated to the people from 6th to Terminale (french scholar system)
<EricV> you can see on this Visio: http://wedus.org/reseau_wedus.png our network
<EricV> the big problem in africa is their network ! impossible for a school to be connected 24H a day to Internet with a 56K (too expensive, in not really easy to use)
<EricV> (and not really to use)
<EricV> so every day, an XML file is sent by Internet with all the updates made on a local server based in africa to the central server based in paris
<EricV> and this central server will send new datas to the local server
<bdoin> I see.
<EricV> the local server will be connected only 5 minutes a day to internet, and they can have exchange with other people from the world, share lessons with others children, get the last news from LCI or CNN
<bdoin> do you know the NTBF organisation, they are also working with the birkina
<EricV> i didnt know this organisation, but i'm reading their web site
<bdoin> they support several scools with computers there
<EricV> maybe we will contact them, because we didnt choose our partner for the next year
<EricV> they have a good article about elearning
<EricV> that's good that try e-learning, in some country like Benin (wich is richer) they dont speak about that, because thats really to expensive
#edubuntu 2005-09-15
<EricV> have you worked a lot with them ?
<bdoin> you can contact from me: Wilfrid Niobet <wniobet at freesurf.fr>
<EricV> who is this person ?
<bdoin> it is my contact at NTBF
<EricV> what is his job ?
<bdoin> He is not the president of NTBF
<bdoin> I don't know excatly his job and position
<bdoin> he did manage the gcompris project within NTBF
<EricV> ok, i read that they have their own elearning platform
<EricV> have you ever seen it ?
<EricV> they work with Aden ?
<bdoin> No, I sow another person from NTBF
<EricV> one of my colleague have a contact with a guy from Aden
<bdoin> what is Aden ?
<EricV> http://www.africaden.net/rubrique.php3?id_rubrique=25
<bdoin> so it's a competitor for you
<EricV> that's helped by the french government
<EricV> not really
<EricV> wedus has no reason to exist if they have an access to a broadband
<EricV> ADEN has a full access to Internet
<EricV> i mean the ADEN center
<bdoin> I see
<EricV> and they are more oriented to teach IT technologies, and us that's more bringing all the possibilies of INternet in a web site (because that's the only web site you can have)
<EricV> tell me, are there some frenchies who work on edubuntu ?
<bdoin> no idea
<EricV> you are only an observer, hopping that your baby will be well treated ?
<bdoin> sure it is.
<EricV> Au revoir Bruno !
<EricV> je reviendrai ptet pour le meeting le 12
<EricV> voir ce qui se dit
<jsg_sfd> hiya
<jsgotangco> ogra, i pimped edubuntu to a school and will use it!
<jsgotangco> hi all
<ogra> hey jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> hey
<jsgotangco> ogra: i got an early adopter!
<ogra> yes, i saw your message ...
<ogra> :)
<ogra> we have a preview release ;)
<ogra> http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/5.10/
<jsgotangco> does it have 0 config during stage1/2?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> only in workstation install
<jsgotangco> no server install?
<ogra> for the server you have to give the ip.... and one thing i have to solve is the question from the dhcp server on which iface it should listen
<jsgotangco> hmmm
<ogra> sure, server by default
<jsgotangco> im sorry about last night it wasn't a good time for me
<ogra> but the WS install is 0 config
<ogra> server install has 2 questions... to go down to one
<jsgotangco> nice
<jsgotangco> ogra: im gonna fix the edubuntu doc wiki that ok with you?
<jsgotangco> i'm gonna put the whole cookbook there
<jsgotangco> as well as the about edubuntu
<jsgotangco> and open it up to the community
* jsgotangco believes that is the best way to go atm
<jsgotangco> oh my our wiki doesn't seem to support talk paes
<jsgotangco> s/paes/pages
<magnon> hey guys
<magnon> how are things, oliver?
<jsgotangco> hey
<magnon> and hi jerome :)
* magnon gave up on doing testing while hungoveer
<magnon> -e
<magnon> anyone who wants to provide me with an office and apartment in exchange for being your IT problem slave? :P
<magnon> so hard finding an office and place to live on a saturday ;)
<jelkner> good morning all
<jelkner> can i get some quick assistance setting up a new edubuntu server?
<jsgotangco> hey hey
<jelkner> ogra: are you here?
<jelkner> jsgotangco: hey hey!
<magnon> hello jelkner 
<magnon> there's instructions on the wikoi
<magnon> wiki*
<jelkner> our software freedom day event is about to begin
<jsgotangco> jelkner: what's up
<magnon> http://edubuntu.org/EdubuntuTesting should do it
<jsgotangco> oh ours just finished a few hours ago
<jelkner> i installed edubuntu last night
<jelkner> the new logos and stuff appeared about 10 minutes to midnight, *very* cool!
<magnon> :)
<magnon> what do you need help with?
<jelkner> now i need to get the dhcp thing going
<ogra> the instructions on the wiki are obsolete
<magnon> I'm really hungover but I can try to help :P
<jelkner> all i did was the base install
<magnon> ogra: ah, ok
<jelkner> so what is next?
<ogra> i'm just sitting and writing the preview announcement
<ogra> http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/5.10/
<magnon> jelkner: you need to configure edubuntu to be on 192.168.0.1
<ogra> ;)
<magnon> jelkner: the dhcp server refuses to start if not ;)
<ogra> magnon, every 192.168.0 ip works...
<jelkner> can we make it 192.168.1 ?
<magnon> ogra: "magnon: I'm really hungover but I can try to help :P" ;)
<jelkner> the linksys nat box i'm using defaulted to that, so that is what i used
<ogra> jelkner, you can do what you want ;) but you need to edit /etc/ltsp/dhcp.conf accordingly
<magnon> my whatever wireless box at this place defaults to 192.168.11.x for some weird reason
<ogra> picking the 192.168.0 net as default is only caused through this file... if you want something else, edit the ip data in there and use another ip ;)
<magnon> ogra: the network config should really have a script that configures that file according to the information you configure the network to have :P
<magnon> (but I'm sure that's been thought of)
<jsgotangco> (nice to have)
<jelkner> root@edubuntu:~# /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart
<jelkner> Stopping DHCP server: dhcpd3.
<jelkner> Starting DHCP server: dhcpd3 failed to start - check syslog for diagnostics.
<ogra> magnon, yes, thatd be cool, but i have not found the right way to do it yet, and i refuse to have a edubuntu-config package, everything should be done by good defaults of the packages
<jelkner> Setting up ltsp-server-standalone (0.55) ...
<jelkner> Stopping DHCP server: dhcpd3.
<jelkner> Starting DHCP server: dhcpd3 failed to start - check syslog for diagnostics.
<jelkner> invoke-rc.d: initscript dhcp3-server, action "restart" failed.
<jelkner> dpkg: error processing ltsp-server-standalone (--configure):
<jelkner>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<jelkner> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of edubuntu-server:
<jelkner>  edubuntu-server depends on ltsp-server-standalone; however:
<jelkner>   Package ltsp-server-standalone is not configured yet.
<jelkner> dpkg: error processing edubuntu-server (--configure):
<jelkner>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<jelkner> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jelkner>  ltsp-server-standalone
<jelkner>  edubuntu-server
<jelkner> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ogra> what ip did you pick ? 
<magnon> ogra: I havent done a lot of packaging, but cant edubuntu-server do it? check the network config and configure it according to that
<ogra> magnon, nope.... its not right to have scripts in metapackages
<magnon> jelkner: I tried to customise that file and got errors as well, I did notice later that I had some mistakes in it though - but trying it out on 192.168.0.1 and setting eth0:0 to be whatever you need to get online worked for me
<magnon> ogra: makes sense
<ogra> a enhancement to ltsp-server-sztandalone or to dhcp3-server would be the right way
<magnon> what package tells dhcp3-server to read the ltsp config file?
<ogra> thats ltsp-server-standalone
<magnon> then I recon that one should do the configuration of it too?
<ogra> probably, i have to talk with mdz about that, its his package
<magnon> ok
<ogra> jelkner, check /var/log/daemon.log for the errormessage
<jelkner> root@edubuntu:~# tail -f /var/log/daemon.log
<jelkner> Sep 10 10:04:58 edubuntu dhcpd: Wrote 231 leases to leases file.
<jelkner> Sep 10 10:04:58 edubuntu dhcpd:
<jelkner> Sep 10 10:04:58 edubuntu dhcpd: No subnet declaration for eth0 (192.168.1.254).
<jelkner> Sep 10 10:04:58 edubuntu dhcpd: ** Ignoring requests on eth0.  If this is not what
<jelkner> Sep 10 10:04:58 edubuntu dhcpd:    you want, please write a subnet declaration
<jelkner> Sep 10 10:04:58 edubuntu dhcpd:    in your dhcpd.conf file for the network segment
<jelkner> Sep 10 10:04:58 edubuntu dhcpd:    to which interface eth0 is attached. **
<jelkner> Sep 10 10:04:58 edubuntu dhcpd:
<jelkner> Sep 10 10:04:58 edubuntu dhcpd:
<jelkner> Sep 10 10:04:58 edubuntu dhcpd: Not configured to listen on any interfaces!
<jelkner> hold on, let me try editing dhcpd.conf
<jelkner> but i tried that on another server yesterday, and it didn't work
<ogra> jelkner, dont edit the normal dhcp.conf, only the one in /etc/ltsp
<ogra> (dont even touch it)
<jelkner> can i try the "very basic subnet declaration?
<jelkner> ok
<ogra> just leave the normal dhcp.conf as is and make all changes for your ltsp in the /etc/ltsp/dhcp.conf file
<ogra> then it will work...
<jelkner> there must be a package i need to install
<jelkner> there is nothing in /etc/ltsp
<jelkner> it is empty
<magnon> did edubuntu-.server install correctly?
<jelkner> how can i check?
<ogra> jelkner, ltsp-server-standalone ....
<jelkner> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of edubuntu-server:
<jelkner>  edubuntu-server depends on ltsp-server-standalone; however:
<jelkner>   Package ltsp-server-standalone is not configured yet.
<jelkner> dpkg: error processing edubuntu-server (--configure):
<jelkner>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<jelkner> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jelkner>  ltsp-server-standalone
<jelkner>  edubuntu-server
<jelkner> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ogra> try installing ltsp-server before
<jelkner> same error messages
<jelkner> after "apt-get install ltsp-server"
<ogra> thats a default install from a fresh CD with no tweakages ? 
<jelkner> yes
<ogra> hmm...
<jelkner> although it is yesterday's image
<ogra> try apt-get -f install 
<jelkner> not todays
<jelkner> ok
<ogra> depends which of yesterdays image ... todays is the .4 image from yesterday
<ogra> (which is our preview)
<jelkner> i made the image yesterday morning
<ogra> ah, ok.... there was some breakage... but not in this area....
<jelkner> before all the logo changes, etc.
<ogra> hmm...
<ogra> so you dont have the fully automatic ltsp install yet ;)
<jelkner> apt-get -f install doesn't work
<jelkner> no
<jelkner> i guess not
<ogra> what does it say ? 
<ogra> it should remove the unconfigure stuff...
<jelkner> dpkg: error processing ltsp-server-standalone (--configure):
<jelkner>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<jelkner> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of edubuntu-server:
<jelkner>  edubuntu-server depends on ltsp-server-standalone; however:
<jelkner>   Package ltsp-server-standalone is not configured yet.
<jelkner> dpkg: error processing edubuntu-server (--configure):
<jelkner>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<jelkner> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jelkner>  ltsp-server-standalone
<jelkner>  edubuntu-server
<ogra> remove edubuntu server... 
<ogra> then try apt-get -f install again
<ogra> if this doesnt work, try dpkg --configure -a
<jelkner> ok, i removed the  ltsp-server-standalone package
<jelkner> i now have not configuration issues
<ogra> now try installing it again....
<jelkner> ltsp-server or ltsp-server-standalone ?
<ogra> its weird that you dont have the file in /etc/ltsp....
<ogra> standalone pulls the other one in
<ogra> so just -standalone is enough
<jelkner> oops! i was looking in /opt/ltsp not /etc/ltsp
<jelkner> i'm editing /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf now
<ogra> :)
<jelkner> Setting up ltsp-server-standalone (0.55) ...
<jelkner> Stopping DHCP server: dhcpd3.
<jelkner> Starting DHCP server: dhcpd3 failed to start - check syslog for diagnostics.
<jelkner> invoke-rc.d: initscript dhcp3-server, action "restart" failed.
<jelkner> dpkg: error processing ltsp-server-standalone (--configure):
<jelkner>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<jelkner> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jelkner>  ltsp-server-standalone
<jelkner> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ogra> hmm... your dhcp-conf is right now ? 
<ogra> dhcp.conf
<jelkner> authoritative;
<jelkner> subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
<jelkner>   range 192.168.1.100 192.168.0.200;
<jelkner>   option domain-name "mtrainierfol.org";
<jelkner>   option domain-name-servers 66.92.159.2, 216.231.41.2;
<jelkner>   option broadcast-address 192.168.1.255;
<jelkner>   option routers 192.168.1.1;
<jelkner>   option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;
<jelkner>   filename "/ltsp/pxelinux.0";
<jelkner>   option root-path "/opt/ltsp/i386";
<jelkner> }
<ogra> range is wrong
<jelkner> ahh
<jelkner> looks like it worked!
<ogra> its really easier to go with the defaults and make the changes post install :)
<ogra> great :) 
<ogra> but you really should test the preview ... it installs the ltsp chroot alone etc ... its improved a lot 
<ogra> but i wonder how we can prevent this error in the future ...
<ogra> there will be many people wanting another ip net...
<jelkner> it would be nice if the file was created automatically based on the ip address given of the server
<ogra> yup
<ogra> or, if no ip is given etc... if it wouldnt try to trestart the dchp server to make sure it install cleanly at least
<jelkner> so during the install, a screen should appear saying something like: using 192.168.0.254 for you server address
<jelkner> please change it if this is not correct
<ogra> something like that...
<jelkner> and then if they enter 192.168.217.254
<ogra> i think i wont change netcfg in the installer though
<jelkner> the dhcp.conf file that would work on that network is created
<ogra> i.e. it will offer a default address, but if that changed it will generate the file accordingly
<jelkner> have you ever seen how the k12ltsp distro does it
<jelkner> eric set that up, and that is how it works
<ogra> too myna questions for the user... i prefer it done by default based on the ip with less interaction
<ogra> s/myna/many
<ogra> just do it in the background, if it work right, the user doesnt need to know about it ;)
<ogra> works even
<jelkner> except that you will find 192.168.0.0 if often not the one the user will need
<jelkner> since we don't have the router box as part of it yet, i'll be recommending folks use nat boxes like the linksys router i'm using
<ogra> you will always heave the question for the ip .... but the additional stuff isnt needed
<jelkner> what additional stuff?
<jelkner> the ip was all i was saying
<jelkner> ok, we now have PXE-E3B: TFTP Error - File Not found
<jelkner> on the thin client
<ogra> erm, did you install edubuntu-server again ? 
<ogra> that will care for the tftp server to be started...
<jelkner> now i did, hold on... ;-)
<jelkner> we still have the tftp error
<jelkner> we get a client ip 192.168.1.191
<jelkner> the gateway and dhcp ip are good
<ogra> is everything i /var/lib/tftp ? 
<ogra> in even
<jelkner> then tftp.
<jelkner> pxe-t01: file not found
<ogra> look if the files in /var/lib/tftp are there
<ogra> and if inetd runs...
<ogra> if this is the case, check /etc/inetd.conf for an entry for tftp
<jelkner> which files
<jelkner> ?
<ogra> the pxeboot stuff... 
<ogra> there must be a bunch of files ...
<ogra> including a linux image, initrd etc
<ogra> if have no server around to check the exact names currently
<jelkner> /var/lib/tftpboot ?
<ogra> err, yes, indeed :)
<jelkner> that has an ltsp directory
<jelkner> which is empty
<ogra> hmm, seems your ltsp server install completely failed...
<ogra> try: apt-get install --reinstall ltsp-server
<ogra> this should pull in the missing bits
<jelkner> wait, i only installed ltsp-server-standalone, not ltsp-server
<ogra> ltsp-server-standalone depends on ltsp-server
<jelkner>  apt-get --reinstall ltsp-server
<jelkner> E: Invalid operation ltsp-server
<jelkner> opps, hold on
<jelkner> Preconfiguring packages ...
<jelkner> (Reading database ... 72496 files and directories currently installed.)
<jelkner> Preparing to replace ltsp-server 0.55 (using .../ltsp-server_0.55_all.deb) ...
<jelkner> Unpacking replacement ltsp-server ...
<jelkner> Setting up ltsp-server (0.55) ...
<jelkner> then..
<jelkner> root@edubuntu:/var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp# ls
<jelkner> still gives nothing
<ogra> look in /var/lib/tftpboot
<ogra> try: dpkg -l tftpd-hpa
<ogra> it should give a line starting with ii
<jelkner> root@edubuntu:/var/lib/tftpboot# ls
<jelkner> ltsp
<jelkner> dpkg root@edubuntu:/var/lib/tftpboot# dpkg -l tftpd-hpa
<jelkner> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<jelkner> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<jelkner> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<jelkner> ||/ Name            Version         Description
<jelkner> +++-===============-===============-==============================================
<jelkner> ii  tftpd-hpa       0.40-2ubuntu1   HPA's tftp server
<ogra> ok, thats installed...
<ogra> below /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp is nothing ? 
<jelkner> root@edubuntu:/var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp# ls
<jelkner> root@edubuntu:/var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp#
<jelkner> ogra: i'm going a bit crazy here
<jelkner> we are in the middle of an event
<ogra> my prob is that i dont have a reference install around...
<jelkner> and folks keep walking up to me asking question about free software
<ogra> i'm just trying to figure out why this files are missing
<jelkner> and i'm trying to talk to you at the same time
<jelkner> what about having you ssh into the machine?
<ogra> sure
<jelkner> hold on
<ogra>  /msg the access data
<jelkner> i need to configure the router for that
<ogra> ok
<ogra> ah, wait
<ogra> try running ltsp-update-kernels
<DerRobin> Hey someone there who can tell me the advantages taking edubuntu for my schools computerroom instead of debian or so on?
<ogra> and ltsp-update-sshkeys afterwards... (that should have been run by ltsp-build-client, did you run that ?)
<ogra> DerRobin, sicher doch :) 
<DerRobin> Das ist gut ~.~ Ich bin nmlich gerade dafr verantwortlich gemacht worden, die "ntzlichste" distri rauszusuchen und auf unserer schule "einzufhren"
<DerRobin> als schler/lehrer-workstations
<ogra> DerRobin, lets either do it in english or in a /msg ;) 
<DerRobin> *msg* :)
<jelkner> ogra: i don't know how to use /msg
<jelkner> i should get a new tab, yes?
<ogra> jelkner, yes
<jelkner> i don't see one
<ogra> jelkner, err, i was talking to DerRobin, i didnt want to clutter the channel with german :)
<DerRobin> ogra: i've to reg here to write to you just a moment pls
<ogra> DerRobin, currently you can only /msg if you are registered
<ogra> heh
<ogra> we had a lot of spambot attacks recently... this will change again
<ogra> jelkner, did you run ltsp-build-client ?
<DerRobin> how to reg?
<ogra>  /msg nickserv help register ;)
<jelkner> ogra: no, will do now
<jelkner> i didn't know we still needed to do that
<ogra> jelkner, heh.... without installed ltsp client envitonment its hard to boot a ltsp client ;)
<jelkner> that is going away, yes
<jelkner> ?
<ogra> jelkner, not for the preview release anymore
<ogra> its already gone
<jelkner> oh
<jelkner> so if i down load a new image, it will "just work"?
<ogra> yup
<jelkner> root@edubuntu:~# ltsp-build-client
<jelkner> I: Retrieving Release
<jelkner> I: Retrieving Packages
<jelkner> I: Validating Packages
<jelkner> I: Checking component main on http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu...
<jelkner> and it is hanging...
<ogra> nope...
<ogra> its just not showing its progress
<jelkner> so, just wait awhile
<ogra> it checks all md5 sums ... 
<ogra> of all packages...
<jelkner> patients, jelkner, patients!
<ogra> do you have your CD around ? 
<ogra> then stop it with ctrl C and rather build it from cd
<jelkner> how?
<ogra> mount the cd with: mount /cdrom
<ogra> run: ltsp-build-client --mirror file:///cdrom
* ..[topic/#edubuntu:ogra] : Welcome to the discussion channel for Edubuntu - the education version of Ubuntu | Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com edubuntu-devel | Wiki: http://www.edubuntu.org | Unstable CD image: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily/current - first official release due in October 2005. NEXT MEETING:  Sept 7 12:00 UTC  on #ubuntu-meeting. | edubuntu Preview: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/5.10/
<jelkner> ogra: still no dice
<jelkner> how about this as a plan:
<jelkner> 1. download the new install cd
<jelkner> 2. go to lunch
<jelkner> 3. burn cd
<jelkner> 4. install
<jelkner> 5. enjoy
<jelkner> what do you think?
<ogra> install with a 192.168.0 ip and make the changes after install ;)
<jelkner> then i can test your turn-key version
<jelkner> actually, i think i can configure the router to use that ip
<jelkner> then i won't need to change anything
<ogra> even better, because quicker
<jsgotangco> hmmm i made a draft for release notes of Ubuntu 5.10
<jsgotangco> i can edit it up for edubuntu
<ogra> i have a draft already, but mdz wanted some changes...
<ogra> made by JaneW
<jsgotangco> i see
<jsgotangco> i just patterened from mdz's preview announcement
<jsgotangco> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseNotes
<ogra> yup, thats what jeane sent me... but mdz doesnt want to see the breezy features in there
<jsgotangco> ahh focus on edubuntu-specific benefits i presume?
<ogra> yup
<jsgotangco> it makes sense
<jsgotangco> i did a simple demo today
<jsgotangco> a lot were impressed
<ogra> yay :)
<jsgotangco> (it helped that this laptop had good specs)
<jelkner> ogra: what do i download?
<jelkner> the sept 9 version?
<ogra> see topic :)
<jelkner> ok, which version?
<jelkner> i see the topic
<ogra> http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/5.10/edubuntu-5.10-preview-install-i386.iso
<jelkner> thanks
<Rob1n> ogra: DerRobin wont disconnect (24hdisc) kill him :D
<ogra> i cant
<Rob1n> ohh no ~.~
<ogra>  /msg nickserv help ghost
<Rob1n> ahh nice thanks
<ogra> jsgotangco, still around ? 
* ..[topic/#edubuntu:ogra] : Welcome to the discussion channel for Edubuntu - the education version of Ubuntu | Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com edubuntu-devel | Wiki: http://www.edubuntu.org | Unstable CD image: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily/current - first official release due in October 2005. NEXT MEETING:  Sept 7 12:00 UTC  on #ubuntu-meeting. | edubuntu Preview: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/5.10/ | For installation help see: http://edubuntu.org/Ed
* ..[topic/#edubuntu:ogra] : The discussion channel for Edubuntu - the education version of Ubuntu | Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com edubuntu-devel | Wiki: http://www.edubuntu.org | First official release due in October 2005. NEXT MEETING:  Sept 7 12:00 UTC  on #ubuntu-meeting. | Preview Release: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/5.10/ | Installation help http://edubuntu.org/EdubuntuTesting
<jelkner> ogra: you still here?
<ogra> yup
<jelkner> today has been a comedy of errors, and unfortunately, a lost opportunity
<ogra> oh :/
<jelkner> can you please send me the image to download again?
<jelkner> and can we put that on the edubuntu wiki, so it is easy for others to find?
<ogra> http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/5.10/edubuntu-5.10-preview-install-i386.iso
<jelkner> thanks
<ogra> its linked on http://edubuntu.org/EdubuntuTesting
<jelkner> is that the same as today's daily build?
<jelkner> or yesterday's rather?
<ogra> there shouldnt be a difference to todays build and its identical with yesterdays .4 build
<jelkner> ok
<jelkner> so http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily/current/breezy-install-i386.iso is the same?
<ogra> yes, until ~1:00 GMT
<ogra> then the new iso will be in /current
<jelkner> I've just updated the home page: http://edubuntu.org/
<jelkner> i added a what's new section at the top with a link to the download
<jelkner> if we can keep that up to date it would be helpful
<jelkner> what are the plans for the edubuntu wiki?
<jelkner> i like it
<jelkner> but didn't mdz say they were getting rid of it?
<jelkner> i've avoided adding anything to it after i hear that
<ogra> the wikis will be merged one day
<ogra> you wont loose anything
<jelkner> ok, great
<jelkner> i'll let you know how the new install goes.
<jelkner> thanks!
<yvesC> ogra, FYI, actual gcompris cvs compiles correctly on edubuntu. 7.0 final is planed for september 16.
#edubuntu 2005-09-16
* magnon waves
<littlepaul> question about postgre-sql database. What kind of data is stored on this database under edubuntu?
<ogra> littlepaul, nothing yet... its preparation for moodle
<littlepaul> i supposed that but was not sure
<littlepaul> ogra, with moodle you mean http://moodle.org/  ? <- I tested this platform for a while
<ogra> littlepaul, yup
<littlepaul> the tuxlabcookbook is not bad but where can I find further documentation? the wiki is really not filled with much information 
<littlepaul> ogra thx for the information given in query
<littlepaul> by
<Yann2> hi
<pere> hi
<highvoltage> hi
<magnon> hi
<magnon> :P
<mikey2004> Hello
<mikey2004> I just wanted to say hi.  I was just checking out the edubuntu site.  I was hoping for a linux distro for educators for years.
<mikey2004> I would like to offer my help if you need any.  I'm a teacher in new york and have access to a lot of computer systems.
<yvesC> hi
<Yann2> I wanted to ask... do edubuntu need any bandwidth or mirror? or is canonical already providing enough of these?
<magnon> I think canonical and associated mirrors provide what is needed :)
<Yann2> ok perfect :)
#edubuntu 2005-09-17
<yvesC> C'est commit
<yvesC> sorry
<pitux> hello
<Burgundavia> salut JaneW 
<jsgotangco> hey JaneW 
<JaneW> hi Burgundavia and jsg
<JaneW> jsgotangco:  even
<JaneW> good w/e?
<jsgotangco> not bad i spoke at the local SFD event
<jsgotangco> not as flash as the celebration in capetown though
<highvoltage> JaneW: you at home?
<highvoltage> they're going to mention SFD on SABC2 before 9, apparently.
<JaneW> highvoltage: yes
<JaneW> ok, I'll go look...
<jsgotangco> i've seen the sfd pics in canal walk, they look more like a linuxworld booth than a volunteer event
<jsgotangco> and the pics in durbin
<highvoltage> JaneW: I'd also like to talk to you when you're at the office this week, just some simple edubuntu website stuff (some things i'd like to show you). can you make a few minutes available for me?
<JaneW> ok, I'm in the lounge now...
<JaneW> gotta love wireless ;)
<JaneW> jsgotangco: it was pretty cool...
<JaneW> there was a laptop streaming a sabdfl video to a TV screen...
<JaneW> my kids yelled excitedly, look there's mommy's BOSS!
<highvoltage> it was actually a dvd playing on hilton's laptop ;)
<JaneW> highvoltage: so far I am planning to come in tomorrow
<JaneW> if not def wed... can I give you a shout when I am there?
<JaneW> highvoltage: I loved the security guard just to watch Hilton's laptop ;)
<JaneW> and Hilton made the Go Open Show's cameraman film me being interviewed by Hilton *cringe*
<JaneW> I went bowling (read: tequila drinking) on friday night
<JaneW> so I was in no state to be interviewed ;)
<highvoltage> hehe
<highvoltage> i was gone by then. i left 2pm.
<JaneW> highvoltage: were you there at all?
<highvoltage> yep, 9am-2pm.
<highvoltage> i think i gave out more opencd's than anyone.
<highvoltage> there was a stage where i gave out about 30 a minute.
<highvoltage> i ran in a circle around the booth and gave cd's to anyone who would take them.
<JaneW> jsgotangco: where are the pics?
<jsgotangco> highvoltage, are you going to montreal?
<jsgotangco> JaneW, or canal walk?
<jsgotangco> at the sfd website
<JaneW> highvoltage: I got there before 1pm (or thereabouts)
<JaneW> oh no I got side tracked by some shops *blushe* it may already have been 2....
<JaneW> jsgotangco: canal walk
<jsgotangco> hmm let me find that link
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: i don't know. haven't contributed much to edubuntu at this stage, i'll be very lucky if i get sponsored :)
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: you going?
<JaneW> highvoltage: watching SABC2 is painful.... are you sure something is still to be shown?
<jsgotangco> highvoltage, no
<jsgotangco> my sponsorship was declined
<jsgotangco> (not surprised a bit)
<JaneW> jsgotangco: I think it's mainly because they are trying to limit numbers (costs) this time...
<jsgotangco> we live too far away for sure
<highvoltage> JaneW of edubuntu: my informant says they will mention it after the news (i'm in torture too here)
<JaneW> jsgotangco: so I think there are only 20 sponsored spots, and you were compeing against mako etc for them...
<jsgotangco> http://www.go-opensource.org/gallery/SFD2005_CapeTown
<jsgotangco> lol
<highvoltage> lol?
<jsgotangco> compete against mako
<jsgotangco> hehe
<JaneW> that's now, they are talking about a telescope now, that's at least interesting...
<highvoltage> hehe
<jsgotangco> ZA has this huge telescope atm
<JaneW> SALT
<JaneW> nice pics - pity the ninja tutle didn;t make it in (my son) ;)
<jsgotangco> i have pics myself but im not in the mood to show it because of a bad hair day
<JaneW> lol
<jsgotangco> we were in a sweaty public university
<highvoltage> hehe
<jsgotangco> and like any 3rd world country we used sticks and twigs to burn cds
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: hehe, and DVD's!
<JaneW> lol
<JaneW> jsgotangco: we have a toaster in this TWC
<jsgotangco> yes but you see, your sfd celebrations had a lot of money to begin with
<JaneW> it's on!
<JaneW> Go-Open source
<JaneW> some guy from CSIR
<highvoltage> seems like they're going to send the pygmys some opencd's :)
<highvoltage> nothing about shough :(
<JaneW> up
<JaneW> yup
<highvoltage> nothing about sfd though (sorry, walking and typing)
<JaneW> yes, wasn't hugely exciting, but at least that guy could talk well and was able to relate OSS to the pygmy insert ;)
<JaneW> the more OSS messages that get out there the better
<JaneW> the weather is AWESOME here today
* JaneW is moving edubuntu to GREEN on BreezyGoals ;)
<JaneW> finally
<jsgotangco> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jsgotangco/
<jsgotangco> some local sfd photos
<JaneW> jsgotangco: your wife/partner and daughter are gorgeous :)
<jsgotangco> ahh thanks
<jsgotangco> maybe its time for me to get a haircut
<jsgotangco> JaneW, i'm moving all edubuntu docs to the wiki
<JaneW> jsgotangco: cool thanks
<JaneW> jsgotangco: the hair has grown a lot ;)
<jsgotangco> yes i need to have it cut or else no sane employer will get me
<jsgotangco> i may have to edit again about edubuntu to make it similar to sabdfl's edit
<JaneW> huh?
<jsgotangco> sabdfl edited our About Ubuntu in the last minute
<JaneW> jsgotangco: oic, I didn't know that...
<JaneW> jsgotangco: in fact I haven't even seen it yet... 
<jsgotangco> http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/about-ubuntu/C/
<JaneW> ta
<JaneW> jsgotangco: the first subtitle tag seems to be wrong...
<JaneW> in that it's displayed...?
<jsgotangco> that's wrong
<jsgotangco> JaneW, it should look something similar to that page
<jsgotangco> let me fix this
<JaneW> jsgotangco: it there an on-line edubuntu version?
<jsgotangco> yes im fixing it atm
<jsgotangco> the server generates it automagically
<jsgotangco> but i want to put it in our wiki
<jsgotangco> hence i edited EdubuntuDocumentation
<JaneW> okie
<jsgotangco> rebuilding..
<jsgotangco> wow the rain here is terrible atm
<jsgotangco> it can probably fill up a pitcher in 10 minutes
<JaneW> jsgotangco: the EdubuntuDocumentation page looks much more organised now, thanks
<jsgotangco> JaneW, sure i have yet to move the docs though
<jsgotangco> and our  wiki doesn't have talk pages :(
<jsgotangco> JaneW, http://www.edubuntu.org/AboutEdubuntu
<jsgotangco> JaneW, its not yet done but readable/reviewable
<JaneW> yay thanks :)
<jsgotangco> if we only had talk pages, the cookbook would be easily moved
<JaneW> what are talk pages?
<ogra> and why dont we have them ` 
<ogra> ?
<ogra> :)
<jsgotangco> no idea
<jsgotangco> i tried it last night
<jsgotangco> oh wait
<jsgotangco> we have them
<jsgotangco> hmm
<jsgotangco> i just left out something
<jsgotangco> let me fix this then
<jsgotangco> there
<jsgotangco> this will make this more organized
<jsgotangco> there
<jsgotangco> i'll work more in the wiki from now on and just move to docbook when necessary
<jsgotangco> im now going to add ogra's email announcement as a draft of release notes
<jsgotangco> done
<jsgotangco> i'll just clean it up later
<jsgotangco> http://www.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation is already clean
<jsgotangco> edit away as needed =)
<jsgotangco> (only the cookbook needs to be orgnized atm)
<jsgotangco> brb
<magnon> yay
<magnon> montreal tickets booked :)
<ogra> yay
* JaneW hugs ogra
<JaneW> hello and thank-you :))
* ogra hugs JaneW 
<ogra> :)
<JaneW> *group hug*
<ogra> we're not done yet :)
<ogra> its just a milestone
<JaneW> I know, but at least we have progress
<JaneW> \and a real milestone
<JaneW> and some acknowledgement from matt
<ogra> we had progress all the time... it just wasnt visible enough it seems
<JaneW> thanks for getting the release announcement out
<ogra> yes, we had some long chats with each other :)
<JaneW> yes I know you were working throughout, but now it's public
<ogra> np... i still made mistakes :)
<JaneW> it did look better
<ogra> i'm happy that jelkner made it with his SFD installation :)
<ogra> should bring us some publicity
<JaneW> ogra: what does this mean?
<JaneW> ogra: I got a German e-mail and can't tell if it is spam or not...
<JaneW> 	Besttigen Sie den Empfang
<ogra> forward it ?
<ogra> "Besttigen Sie den Empfang" means they want a a return reciept
<ogra> JaneW, lol
<ogra> i didnt know they translate the spam to german now :)
<JaneW> I'll send it to you
<ogra> he wants to transfer some billion rand to your account ... i just got te same mail
<ogra> ;)
<ogra> JaneW, safe to delete :)
<JaneW> thought so ;)
<magnon> and thereby I have done my democratic duty and voted. 
<magnon> hooray for election day
<highvoltage> hmmm... non of the openCD's we received can boot.
<JaneW> highvoltage: !!!
<JaneW> highvoltage: like ALL those you handed out? *gasp*
* JaneW will be biab 
<petter_> anyone around?
<magnon> yes
<magnon> by all means ;)
<petter_> Ooh. nice
<petter_> I have a question ;)
<magnon> go ahead
<magnon> as long as it's not about norwegian politics
<petter_> haha, no. not at all
<highvoltage> JaneW: yes :(
<magnon> goddamn elections :P
<petter_> i'm just wondering when I can begin to translate edubuntu ;)
<petter_> and how that's gonna work and all
<magnon> I'll leave that answer to ogra/jane, but I assume that can be done through rosetta as usual with breezy
<magnon> except documentation I guess
<ogra> yup
<magnon> petter_: which in turn means, register at launchpad.net and translate away
<ogra> there is not much edubuntu specific to translate except the edubuntu docs...
<ogra> the rest we inherit from ubuntu. so the translation work for apps can be done in rosetta...
<petter_> okey. cool. So the translation is merged with ubuntu?
<magnon> no, rosetta translates ubuntu and is then merged with everything else ;)
<ogra> petter_, yup... ubuntu and edubuntu are identical, except the artwork, docs and default apps
<petter_> and the default apps for edubuntu are placed togheter with the default apps for ubuntu in rosetta?
<petter_> that was what I wanted to know ;)
<ogra> is there such a selection ? 
<petter_> ?
<ogra> i dont know... but all apps in main are certainly in rosetta... and all apps we ship are in main ;)
<petter_> hehe
<petter_> let's say, I want to translate atomix. 
<petter_> Is atomix in the same place as the rest of the ubuntu default apps?
<ogra> should be...
<ogra> i have to go afk for a bit ... brb
<petter_> k
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<Aragorn_Guardian> edubuntu is stable?
<Aragorn_Guardian> 8)
<petter_> not yet. The first stable release will be at october 10th I believe
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice
<Aragorn_Guardian> i will install ubuntu in a college.
<petter_> You don't wan't to wait for edubuntu then?
<Aragorn_Guardian> edubuntu is better for that? i said, there are especific programs for that?
<Aragorn_Guardian> i wanna edubuntu... i think...
<Aragorn_Guardian> 8)
<Aragorn_Guardian> more specific, people will love it
<petter_> Edubuntu comes with numerous educational and teacher applications
<Aragorn_Guardian> i am seeing now in site...
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice job...
<Aragorn_Guardian> gonna install ubuntu and after edubuntu... 8)
<Aragorn_Guardian> very good job...
<petter_> Is it the first time you try ubuntu?
<Aragorn_Guardian> i installed one in a server here...
<Aragorn_Guardian> very nice...
<Aragorn_Guardian> edubuntu will be the first time...
<petter_> Yeah. Ubuntu is nice!
<Aragorn_Guardian> thanks...gonna out!
<JaneW> ogra: can you give me the link to your edubuntu screenshot pls?
<ogra> JaneW, sure... http://www.grawert.net/edubuntu/
<ogra> i can put it on people.ubuntu.com if you want it a bit more official
<JaneW> ta
<JaneW> ogra: any chance you can redo shot 3 with an edubuntu wall paper?
<ogra> i can do it with the default one ;)
<ogra> JaneW, http://www.grawert.net/edubuntu/default_bg.png
<magnon> find me some model released kids for montreal and I'll take pictures of them for edubuntu
* magnon does freelance photography
<magnon> ;)
<magnon> what is claire's nick on irc?
* Ivarix back
<spacey> anyone experience with software raid here?
<spacey> trying to install edubuntu with it
<spacey> but somehow its only possible to get one really big partition
<spacey> i'll try again in half an hour, time for break, bbl
<magnon> noooo
<magnon> elections leaning towards no edubuntu in norwegian schools in near future :P
<DerRobin> Ohhh ;-/ sorry for that :(
<ddaa> hi ogra
<talat> hi can i ask a quesiton 
<talat> ?
<DerRobin> You can ask everytime, just state your question, in the most times someone can answer it ;)
<talat> i see a applicaiton in app list name istanbul and i want to learn istanbul have a project page ? 
<DerRobin> I don't know if this is what you want, but please have a look on: http://live.gnome.org/Istanbul perhaps this solves your problem!n
<talat> thx
<talat> :)
<DerRobin> You'r welcome
<talat> istanbul name is my living city :)
<DerRobin> Oh i see, I was there few years ago in summer time, well pretty hot there ;-)
<DerRobin> ... I've just tested edubuntu and well: I like this project ...
<talat> same as you i like edubuntu and maybe i can try to a school
<DerRobin> My informatics teacher told me to try following: we were using windows as multiuser-system and well, windows as multiuser-system is like telling a elephant to be a mice... so he thought about putting some linux computer beside these windows systems to give the pupil the possibility to try editing there text documents and so on with linux and he told me to search for the perfect distribution for this project and I think I found it here ;)
<ogra> hey ddaa
<ogra> hi all
<talat> i want to help this project but i dont do anything 
<DerRobin> ohhh the ogra is back again... I think I've to go now...
<ddaa> hey ogra, seen any of freeduc/ofset recently?
* ddaa -> dinner
<ogra> ddaa, not to my particular knowledge, i speak to many people in here though, nobody hat specifically pointed out to be from freeduc/ofset
<ogra> had even
<talat> hi ogra i want to write documention how can i start ?
<ogra> talat, try to gethold of jsgotango, he and Burgundavia are our docteam :)
<talat> ok ogra 
<mpt> talat: #ubuntu-doc is the channel for organizing documentation
<DerRobin> [I just found out: "Cats In The Cradle" is not made by "Cat Stevens". "Harry Chapin" wrote the song...] 
<spacey> lots of filesystem choices these days,... what would be most suitable for a terminal server..
<spacey> installer has a lot of moments when you have no clue what is going on and you just hope it is still working
<spacey> no status information whatsoever
<ogra> spacey, in the ltsp chroot building ? 
<spacey> ogra, i think it should be formatting now
<spacey> anyway it is right after writing partition stuff away
<spacey> ogra, well at least it didn't hang. but no info on screen for half an hour i think. but it continued now
<ogra> while partitioning ???
<Petaris> Does someone have a few minutes to take a gander at a script for me?  I need to know if there is any major flaws in it before I test it?
<Petaris> Its pretty short
<spacey> ogra, thats my guess
<spacey> now it hangs on validating base-config
<ogra> spacey, the installer tells you eactly what its doing
<spacey> ogra only had blue screen, nothing on it
<ogra> but it shouldnt hang or be this slow.. what kind of hardware is that ?
<spacey> i'll give it some time, gonna watch a movie and check if its went on
<spacey> ogra, p4 3.2ghz, 4gb ram
<spacey> two 200gb sata hd's in software raid1
<ogra> hmm... forammting so much space can take its time :) ... but if the rest (except the ltsp install) goes this slow, there is something wrong
<spacey> ogra, could be, dma off?
<ogra> shouldnt...
<spacey> ogra, when i do ps aux i see different kind of packages being installed
<spacey> so maybe the screen is just not updating
<ogra> whats written on the screen, where does it hang ?
<spacey> oh now i switched back it the installer also reports another package
<spacey> well its at 6% now
<spacey> and have seen validating base-install for 15 min, and it just hopped to bin-utils and now libc6
<spacey> being validated
<ogra> if thats tty1 you are talking about, then it looks like your DMA is off... :/
<|LnX|> hi
<Petaris> If someone has a minute could they take a look at this and see if there are any obvious problems with it?  http://phpfi.com/78179
<spacey> ogra, that is quite bad 
<spacey> any idea's on that? besides waiting for 2 days to finish install
<ogra> Petaris, that doesnt work, you have to put the users array above the for loop
<spacey> would be bad if we couldn't deploy this server because linux can't do dma ;x
<ogra> spacey, the CD has several special boot options, look if one applies for you
<spacey> any known problems with intel boards?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> bugzilla.ubuntu.com might have something...
<ogra> Petaris, and you wnat to chown the current dir 25 times ? 
<Petaris> ogra: I want to chown the copied contents in each of the user directories to that user
<ogra> Petaris, then you should either cd into that dir or give the patchhe chown/chgrp commands
<ogra> grrr
<ogra> s/patchhe/path to the/
<Petaris> so chown /home/$user ?
<ogra> yup, smoething like that... else you chown the dir you run the script in
<Petaris> will the chown/chgrp commands change hidden files/directories with just the * specified?
<ogra> try it ? 
<Petaris> http://phpfi.com/78183
<Petaris> like that
<ogra> but it should work with the -R switch
<ogra> rather chown -R $user /home/$user/*
<ogra> and i think you can even make it chown -R $user /home/$user
<ogra> -R means recursive
<Petaris> hrm
<spacey> well already at 10%
<spacey> hehe
<spacey> might as well wait
* spacey afraid that boot parameters wont help and he has to do it all over again
<spacey> as long as it works when installed
<spacey> if one of my collegues messed up this install i'll beat them to death >:D
<Petaris> hrrmmm
<Petaris> chgrp groupname * doesn't work on hidden files and folders
<ogra> make it the same as the chown command...
<Petaris> chown doesn't work either
<ogra> without the wildcard ? 
<Petaris> Hey, that worked
<Petaris> woohoo
<ogra> :)
<magnon> rgh.
* magnon curses
<magnon> I hate elections
<Petaris> By golly, I think I've got it
<Petaris> Now I just have to see if the array works
<Petaris> ogra: do you see anything that might make the array not work?
<Petaris> Did I setup the for users in ${users[@] } correctly for it to cycle through each one?
<Petaris> and to stop at the end
* Petaris has written a few scripts that looped for ever (by accident of course)
* spacey building ltsp chroot now
<ogra> spacey, great...
<spacey> didn't take that long
<ogra> Petaris, just comment the normal commands, add an echo "$user" and see if it works :)
<Petaris> right
<spacey> maybe it was my crappy old cdrom drive which made it slow
<Petaris> ogra: do I need every instance of $user to be inside quotes?
<Petaris> echo worked BTW
<ogra> it should work without quotes
<Petaris> ok
<Petaris> http://phpfi.com/78189
<Petaris> So that is the script then
<Petaris> with the actuall commands uncommented of course
<ogra> looks ok
<Petaris> right then
<Petaris> off to try it on the real server now
<spacey> ogra, besides some error at the end of the installation about some problems (with no further) info everything seems to work perfectly. edubuntu is really cute btw :)
<ogra> thanks :) what was the error ? there shouldnt have been one
<spacey> well the one in the last part of the installation didn't specify but when i updated ltsp-standalone gave some errors
<ogra> hmm, did you use the suggested default ip from EdubuntuTesting ?
<ogra> i'm working on generating the dhcp.conf file from the IP but currently the default ip from the doc should be used...
<ogra> else ltsp-server-standalone will have a problem starting the dhcpd for the thin clients
<spacey> no i didn't read Edubuntu testing, just popped in the cd
<spacey> but i can't take that ip anyway because i have another ip range on this location
<spacey> and there is already another dhcp server here as well
<spacey> too bad that the patch that won't show administrative tasks for normal users didn't get in :(
<ogra> i think it is in already, but app apps have to get adjusted .desktop files for it
<spacey> well anyway a nonsudo user has all the admin stuff still in his panel
<spacey> and it can also access the cd
<ogra> the patch just reads a field from that file... is it set (i.e. is it a admin tool) the entry isnt shown to normal users
<spacey> even though i said it couldn't when adding the user
<spacey> ogra, ah 
<spacey> ogra, will that get fixed in the upcoming weeks?
<spacey> (i hope so)
<ogra> thats a a  bug then, file it in bugzilla... (the cdrom thing) 
<ogra> could you do a ls -l /dev/cdrom ?
<spacey>  /dev/hda had root:plugdev rw-r---
<spacey> has
<spacey> and the account is not in the group plugdev :S
<spacey> wierd? because of hal? i have no clue, from what i understand the different privilegdes just add users to the groups corresponding 
<ogra> ah, thats an udev bug then
<ogra> it should be in the grop cdrom
<ogra> i think i saw the fix on the changes mailing list yesterday, upgrade your udev and it should work
<spacey> guess it should already be upgraded
<spacey> i'll check after reboot, needs to load new kernel anyway
<spacey> ogra, not fixed
<spacey> not yet at least
<ogra> could you dpkg -l udev ?
<ogra> 0.060-1ubuntu12 :  extra/permissions.rules: Reorder change from previous version so that
<ogra>      CD-ROMs keep cdrom/0660 instead of plugdev/0640. (Ubuntu #15098)
<Petaris> woohoo!  It worked on the server
<ogra> :)
<Petaris> Thanks for your help ogra
<ogra> youre welcome :)
<Petaris> I'm off
<Petaris> Bye all
<spacey> ogra, udev           0.060-1ubuntu1
<ogra> -1ubuntu1 ??
<ogra> that cant be...
<spacey> resized window now
<spacey> 1ubuntu12
<ogra> hmm, then it doesn fix it... is it still plugdev ? 
<spacey> nope cdrom
<spacey> brw-rw----  1 root cdrom 
<ogra> that looks ok
<spacey> yeah but i can still access the cdrom
<ogra> hmm, our udev guy is already gone for today, i cant ask him about it :/
<ogra> the user isnt in the cdrom group ? 
<spacey> its not
<ogra> but he can mount/umount the CD ?
<ogra> thats really strange
<spacey> let me check
<spacey> the usr can't eject
<Bubblefly> Hi, kids~
#edubuntu 2005-09-18
<Bubblefly> >.> I seem to have killed #edubuntu
<shik45> anyone got screenshots
<shik45> i wanna see what it looks like
<shik45> i use Ubuntu
<shik45> with KDE
<shik45> not kubuntu
<shik45> anyone have screenshots?
<jsgotangco> hi
<jsgotangco> its basically the same desktop
<jsgotangco> except that it'll have a different icon set and backgrounds
<geirix> hi all
<KermitJr> Hello
<geirix> so everybody excited about edubuntu?
<KermitJr> What's it take to get edit priviledges on wiki?
<KermitJr> I think i'm excited... its almost perfect
<KermitJr> anyone have wiki access? I ahve a recommendation 
<geirix> yeah...i'm actually gona try to get the school i'm teaching in to move from m$ win xp and active directory to edubuntu
<KermitJr> I run a non-profit that has been making a custom morphix livecd
<KermitJr> and setting up ltsp
<geirix> ubuntu is excellent, but to be able to teach kids linux, that is more then great
<KermitJr> but I've been mainly kde
<KermitJr> Having to mess a bit for the gnome part
<KermitJr> seems smooth though
<KermitJr> but the LiveCD stinks... SSSLLLLOOOOWWWWW
<geirix> well, gnome is still ahead in my books :-)
<KermitJr> And you should be able to install from livecd... I know that was an original goal of Oct release, but not gonna happen now
<geirix> live cd's , hmmm... slax seems to have quick boot
<jsgotangco> hi
<KermitJr> Hey, wiki-people.... ggradebook isn't being worked on, I see... check out Open Admin: http://richtech.ca/openadmin/
<geirix> hi
<KermitJr> slax?
<geirix> yeah....find it on distrowatch.com
<geirix> it's quite an excellent livecd
<KermitJr> I just meant that the ubuntu livecd is super slow compared to every other livecd I've tried
<jsgotangco> its a small lightweight livecd based on slackware
<jsgotangco> KermitJr, because a lot of things are loaded from the CD
<KermitJr> And...
<geirix> yes...ubuntu is a bit slow on the livecd - but why use ubuntu live - it's much better installed :-)
<KermitJr> how is that diff from morphix or knoppix?
<KermitJr> hehe... Not everyone I show linux too wants it installed for the demo...
<geirix> everybody I show ubuntu on my ibm a20 thinkpad wants ubuntu on their computers right away
<geirix> :-)
<geirix> kinda nice feeling seeing people dump old bills os for ubuntu
<KermitJr> Well, I'm interested inworking with edubuntu, but lack of wiki access is a downer
<KermitJr> The LTSP aspect is what I REALLY like
<geirix> have you tryed edu?
<jsgotangco> lack of wiki access?
<jsgotangco> just create a launchpad account
<KermitJr> I did
<KermitJr> it says on one tab that I'm logged in
<KermitJr> on the other... wrong password
<jsgotangco> thats trange i was just editing...
<KermitJr> I keep getting "Sorry, wrong password" and this is after two resets
<geirix> what wiki system are they using?
<KermitJr> launchpad or something
<geirix> don't get them.....would use e107 with wiki addon instead
<geirix> much faster
<geirix> and just a single password
<geirix> and if you forget it, you get it e-mailed right away
<KermitJr> ok, figured it out... had to use my email address for the wiki login the first time
<KermitJr> weird... that instead of wiki name
<geirix> hehehe
<geirix> happens
<KermitJr> the gpg verification was a total pain
<KermitJr> gnight all. I'll be back
<shik45> anyone have screenshots
<shik45> come on guys
<shik45> Burgundavia:  cyphase danjules highvoltage  JaneW jsgotangco 
<shik45> screenshots?
<jsgotangco> hi
<jsgotangco> shik45, its basically ubuntu with a different icon set, background and extra apps
<shik45> lol like wut
<shik45> no special apps made by ubuntu
<jsgotangco> kde edu apps, blender
<shik45> like child controls
<jsgotangco> it was deferred
<shik45> kde or gnome
<jsgotangco> its gnome by default
<jsgotangco> we can't promise everything
<jsgotangco> we currently have a stable base and we'll build upon it
<shik45> ur part of project?
<jsgotangco> i contribute yes
<shik45> cool
<shik45> as a student i use gimp a lot
<shik45> kshutdown
<shik45> as well
<jsgotangco> what does kshutdown do?
<shik45> shutdown timer and task closing timer
<shik45> and some other stuff
<shik45> it is great
<shik45> kde is better for student
<jsgotangco> ahhh
<shik45> with klipper kompose
<shik45> u guys have all edutainment packages?
<jsgotangco> ogra packaged the basics
<shik45> and abiword is better and openoffice.org editort
<jsgotangco> because the focus at the moment is ltsp
<shik45> itsp?
<jsgotangco> edubuntu is a network-oriented system
<jsgotangco> although it can be installed as a stand alone system
<shik45> for schools 
<shik45> i c
<shik45> u know any one that is gonna use it
<shik45> wisconsin is opensource
<jsgotangco> we have testers yes
<shik45> talk to them
<shik45> thoose fucks use Linspire
<shik45> who tests?
<jsgotangco> not sure where they are located
<shik45> k
<jsgotangco> but we have it on the lists
<shik45> international support?
<shik45> thoose peeps are the easy ones to convert
<jsgotangco> sure edubuntu is basically ubuntu with extended features
<shik45> poor and smart
<shik45> India baby
<shik45> where i am from
<jsgotangco> i see
<shik45> get kshutdown in there tho
<jsgotangco> too late
<jsgotangco> we're already in preview
<jsgotangco> maybe next release in april
<jsgotangco> you can just install it though
<shik45> for next release then
<shik45> it is great
<shik45> i think it KDE compatible 2
<shik45> jsgotangco: would people care if i dropped in one next meeting
<shik45> not to contribute but listen
<jsgotangco> sure
<jsgotangco> its always open
<shik45> nice
<shik45> could u email me chatlog
<shik45> in case i have school
<shik45> u know with school and bball it is hard
<shik45> ?
<jsgotangco> the log is always avaialble at people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione
<shik45> thanks
<jsgotangco> ogra, building LTSP chroot on stage 2? im impressed =)
<jsgotangco> s/stage 2/stage 1
<jsgotangco> shik45, i forgot to tellyou, edubuntu can be installed as standalone
<shik45> nice
<shik45> i am petitioning to get a linux box at school
<shik45> maybe an eduknoppix or edubuntu
<jsgotangco> just type workstation at the cd boot prompt
<shik45> k
<shik45> thnx
<shik45> i am interested in getting an Ubuntu box
<shik45> r techies r noobs\
<shik45> use microsuck server
<shik45> i wanna em to run Gentoo or Ubuntu
<shik45> or Slack
<shik45> Kanotix or buntu for desktops
<shik45> but they are stubborn
<shik45> lots of macs and windows boxes
<shik45> no LInux which is bull
<shik45> because last years valedivtorian used Debian
<JaneW> morning
<highvoltage> morning
<highvoltage> JaneW: i uploaded my ct photos: http://jonathancarter.co.za/photies/sfdza2005
<JaneW> highvoltage: hello, I'll take a look....
<JaneW> nice pics
<JaneW> nice pics :)
* jsgotangco peeks
<jsgotangco> agghhh i envy ZA SFD celebrations...
<highvoltage> :)
<jsgotangco> hrmmm why is that our workstation default doesn't have a wallpaper
<jsgotangco> hmmm it seems i like our workstation version compared to ubuntu default....
<highvoltage> i've installed edubuntu with another ip address than in EdubuntuTesting
<highvoltage> should it work if i just chance it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<highvoltage> esh, i'll just re-install.
<jsgotangco> gaaah die tuxmath
<jsgotangco> you make me show my weaknesss
<highvoltage> ogra: wow. thanks for the mention in the announce. i'm ecstatic! and i feel completely motivated :)
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> for some reason some of the apps have no sound...
<jsgotangco> gcompris for example
<jsgotangco> and tuxmath
<JaneW> highvoltage: that was me :)
<JaneW> jsgotangco: ditto
<JaneW> ogra told me to put ppl like Matt and Mark in... I put the imporatnt ppl in ;)
<highvoltage> JaneW: then thanks to you, JaneW of Edubuntu!
<JaneW> ogra: ping - when you are around
<JaneW> lol
<jsgotangco> im important?
<JaneW> flint is a character...
<JaneW> jsgotangco: yep, documentation is a big deal...
<jsgotangco> have you seen the wiki?
<jsgotangco> i can do more work in the wiki than in docbook
<jsgotangco> just let me finish putting the cookbook stuff before i announce it to list for more volunteers
<JaneW> jsgotangco: cool, I haven't had a chance to read the deatil but yesterday it was looking much better and I saw the 'about' doc appear there ;)
<JaneW> jsgotangco: great, that will be awesome.
<jsgotangco> its quite easy from now on
<JaneW> highvoltage: did you troubleshooting guide get finished?
<jsgotangco> i have a visible edubuntu workstation
<JaneW> yippee
<jsgotangco> even if i dont ltsp it, its workable
<JaneW> jsgotangco: so you don;t have to be 'diificult' anymore *duck*
<JaneW> JOKE!!!!!
<jsgotangco> JaneW, better prepare for our release notes
* JaneW smiles at jsgotangco ;)
<jsgotangco> there will be issues for sure out of the box
<JaneW> nod
<jsgotangco> but basically ubuntu issues are edubuntu issues
<JaneW> yes, sadly
<jsgotangco> unfortunately we don't have time to call for translations
<JaneW> but conversely ubuntu improvements are edubuntu improvements
<jsgotangco> so during UBZ if you get an edubuntu track, don't forget the translations
<JaneW> jsgotangco: no, we'll translate after the realse and for the next round...
<jsgotangco> yup
<jsgotangco> we'll feed them to the rosetta system as well
<JaneW> we had community offers to help for French and Spenaish at least already...
<jsgotangco> im not surprised
<JaneW> jsgotangco: do you know how to do that?
<jsgotangco> they're just waiting for the pot
<jsgotangco> sure
<JaneW> Spanish I meant
<jsgotangco> we fed the pot to rosetta
<spacey> what kind of stuff need translation that is not already done for ubuntu?
<jsgotangco> ubuntu-doc and faq-guide are already in rosetta
<jsgotangco> those docs will go into edubuntu for sure
<rejden> re
<spacey> i installed edubuntu preview yesterday on future terminal server and the result was quite nice. really cute to say the least:)
<jsgotangco> sure
<jsgotangco> i love gartoon
<jsgotangco> too bad we don't have all icons in gartoon
<spacey> too bad that administrative icons still visible for non admin users
<jsgotangco> JaneW, what happened to the other wallpapers?
<jsgotangco> spacey, maybe when we get an app like sabayon next time, we'll be able to ditch them
<highvoltage> JaneW: yes
<spacey> jsgotangco, sabayon is in right?
<spacey> i already tested it
<jsgotangco> spacey, i haven't tried it
<jsgotangco> its not a feature atm
<spacey> but you can't change places/system menu with it
<spacey> jsgotangco, it is in ;) you should try. it actually works
<spacey> but not possible to change the menu with that
<spacey> it is possible to change it with smeg
<spacey> but only the applications panel it seemed
<jsgotangco> the problem on my side is that i couldn't make my system too personalized it makes writing hard
<spacey> not the system menu
<jsgotangco> if i had enough resources i'd just chroot
<spacey> jsgotangco, for doc you mean?
<jsgotangco> yes
<spacey> jsgotangco, just add an extra user
<spacey> you can edit just that user in sabayon, same for the menu
<jsgotangco> well that's one thing
<jsgotangco> i can try that later
<spacey> ;)
<jsgotangco> im just updating the edubuntu desktop atm
<jsgotangco> 2 ba talaga cpu mo?
<jsgotangco> heh
<jsgotangco> baka naman asa lang
<spacey> we were gonna deploy ubuntu terminal server on a school in a while, but after i tried edubuntu yesterday, i guess it will be edubuntu :) it is a primary school after all
<jsgotangco> oopss wrong channel
<JaneW> jsgotangco: I think there's no space for them :(
<spacey> what language was that? :P
<JaneW> jsgotangco, highvoltage see http://art.ubuntu.com/backgrounds/edubuntu/ for them all. New ones too...
<JaneW> the edubuntu girl has 5 stars and is on the favorites list :)
<jsgotangco> can i make my angst-ridden edubuntu wallpaper? =)
<highvoltage> edubuntu girl is cool.
<spacey> i really like the edubuntugirl wall paper
<highvoltage> i think i'll call her little jane of edubuntu from now on :)
<spacey> hehe
<jsgotangco> i like it too
<jsgotangco> Back to nature looks too ZA =P
<jsgotangco> hrmmm so multiverse now has acrobat as well
<jsgotangco> ahhh ill probably use edubuntu in my presentation pc
<jsgotangco> in linuxworld
<jsgotangco> hehe
<JaneW> LOL
<jsgotangco> sure
<jsgotangco> its pretty stable
<jsgotangco> it has bling
<JaneW> Sebastein Loss: said we were welcome to use his work for edubuntu too... he is/was doing some edubunut  stuff for us, but is a little busy...
<JaneW> can anybody edit the logo on some of these for us?
<jsgotangco> what a Loss
<JaneW> http://ubuntu.tux.com.au/gallery/albums.php
<JaneW> heh
<JaneW> they are very crisp, and will appeal tp kids...
<jsgotangco> ah yes the badger mock-ups
<jsgotangco> they remind me of ice age
<JaneW> also - http://sloss.free.fr/CCPapers.html
<JaneW> yes it is quite Ice Age-like
<JaneW> I like http://sloss.free.fr/breezy/BB_nerd.png for edubuntu as well
<jsgotangco> they look more like cd sleeves hmmm
<JaneW> the gnome splash at the bottom of http://sloss.free.fr/CCPapers.html could make nice wall papers too...
<JaneW> jsgotangco: then you're probably looking in the CD Civers section, look in the Breezy gallery
<jsgotangco> hrmmm i think they look better as splash images
<spacey> http://sloss.free.fr/documents/ShavyBreezy.swf <- hehe
<JaneW> we need a splash screen and icons etc uploaded to http://art.ubuntu.com/
<JaneW> chuckle...
<ogra> JaneW, pong
<JaneW> ogra: hello
<jsgotangco> ogra!
<jsgotangco> wtf "Add Applications" is pretty solid
* jsgotangco just had the time to play around the desktop
<ogra> did you want it softer ? 
<jsgotangco> hmm
<jsgotangco> there's something odd
<jsgotangco> the first thing a user would probably do is add all the apps he wants to install
<ogra> you mean it shoudnt be there ? 
<jsgotangco> im trying to reproduce something...
<jsgotangco> but everything is smooth at the moment
<ogra> fine...
<jsgotangco> you seem upset...
<ogra> we have an odd bug about the education menu and all other KDE apps disappearing from themenu unintentionally... keep an eye on that
<ogra> nope, im not upset at all :)
<jsgotangco> ogra, what happened to the sound of the other apps?
<jsgotangco> i seem to need to install another sound device for them?
<ogra> which other apps ? 
<jsgotangco> gcompris, tuxmath, tuxtyping
<ogra> they should work... gcompris is mising the non english sounds on the cd, you nedd to install them additionally... its a installer regression that needs to be solved, they should get installed with the langpacks
<jsgotangco> ogra, alsa mixer should work right?
<ogra> jsgotangco, depends, i think it wont if the user isnt in the audio group
<jsgotangco> sudo user? =) hmmm something is missing perhaps
<jsgotangco> brb
<rehdon> Hi all
<JaneW> ogra: ping
<JaneW> what's happened to ogra...?
<ogra> i'm here, sorry, i was in the other room for a while
<JaneW> ok.
<JaneW> ogra: just need to know if you;ve submitted your eval forms for your 2 Google guys yet...
<JaneW> they need to be in.
<ogra> ouch... i missed it through all the preview trouble... is it to late already ? 
<JaneW> ogra: no but must be done asap
<ogra> oki.... 
<ogra> sorry...
<JaneW> ogra: also did Vedran do anything useful wrt Lightweight Desktop in the end?
<JaneW> must I send you mail again re Google evals?
<ogra> he submitted a applist from his testing...
<ogra> nope, i should have everything
<JaneW> http://code.google.com/grants/survey-m.html
<JaneW> ogra: I have someone wanting to work on Lightweight desktop
<JaneW> can I forward mail to you for evaluation/comment?
<ogra> yup
<JaneW> ta
<ogra> hrm...
<ogra> he doesnt get what schooltool is it seems
<ogra> JaneW, all his stuff looks to me liek a commercial to promote his school management tool... he seems not to get that this isnt our target at all currently
<ogra> JaneW, and he talks about "pages" there is only the schooltool flaming page where he says that schooltool isnt sufficient to manage a whole school...
<ogra> (which is true and which nobody opposes)
<ogra> i really dont know what to tell him ...
<JaneW> ogra: next e-mail...
<ogra> yup
<JaneW> ogra: re dominic I don;t think we need to address that right now...
<ogra> nope
<JaneW> other stuff to focus on - the release for instance right now ;)
<ogra> heh, waht do you think i'm doig *g*
<JaneW> 1 month today... till release.
<ogra> yup
<magnon> I wonder how canada is
<ogra> cod ?
<ogra> cold even
<magnon> Norway is cold already, I can handle that
<magnon> This election mostly ass-drove my business :P
* ..[topic/#edubuntu:jane_] : The discussion channel for Edubuntu - the education version of Ubuntu | Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com edubuntu-devel | Wiki: http://www.edubuntu.org | First official release due in October 2005. NEXT MEETING:  Sept 14 12:00 UTC  on #ubuntu-meeting. | Preview Release: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/5.10/ | Installation help http://edubuntu.org/EdubuntuTesting
<JaneW> ogra: can you let me know when your Google eval forms are in, I need to send a notification to them.
<JaneW> thanks
<spacey> JaneW, lots of work to do on edubuntu btw? or not known until after UBZ?
<JaneW> spacey: yes we have  lots to do, but our main problem is resource limitations, although we draw on all the ubuntu developmeent we only have 1 dedicated developer, 
<JaneW> aqnd even then he has loads of other responsibilites
<spacey> JaneW, for the school assignment i might be able to assist in this (what we discussed on ubuntu-devel)?
<JaneW> spacey: yes possibly...
<spacey> trying to figure out if its possible to attend on UBZ as well now. 
<JaneW> spacey: we just need to make sure you don't need to much hand holding from ogra, cos like I said he's quite over extended already...
<spacey> at least when i get the school assignment i would really like to go there
<JaneW> spacey: where are you based?
<spacey> the netherlands
<spacey> JaneW, would depend on nature of work i guess, but i can also get some guidance from other people i guess (from ubuntu-nl for example). 
<spacey> at least one MOTU there
<ogra> spacey, Treenaks is a good help ;)
<spacey> ogra, yeah i know :)
<spacey> JaneW, as soon as i know more i will let you know. at least i'm happy that there are possibilities
<ogra> JaneW, seb128 and \sh deserve a huge goldstar for tracking the worst edubuntu bug we have (disappearing education menu)
<JaneW> ogra: sounds bad!
<ogra> JaneW, nope
<ogra> they seem to solve it... it affects all KDE menu entrys in the gnome menu... but it was only discovered through edubuntu...
<ogra> so its quite cool they track and solve it... since this is a very hard one
<JaneW> wow
<ogra> yup
<ogra> its not triggered by anything, not reproducable but the menu just disappears magically once in a while nothing to track easily.... 
<JaneW> weird
<spacey> if i would help on edubuntu what kind of work would be suitable?
<jsgotangco> heya
<mpt> spacey: Have you seen http://edubuntu.org/#head-7f43d70c22cfd4ca7a9e43611783561f426f59c1 ?
<spacey> mpt, you mean "how can i help" part?
<mpt> yes
<spacey> mpt, that doesn't help
<spacey> but thanks
<mpt> spacey: Then your next step is pestering ogra until he gives you something to do
<mpt> What sort of things are you good at?
<spacey> mpt, i think i will have to wait for UBZ
<spacey> won't start before november anyway
<jsgotangco> ??
<mpt> spacey: You mean you won't have time to start helping before UBZ?
<jsgotangco> spacey: if you want to help out, you can start by contributing to the Cookbook =)
<spacey> mpt, yeah
<spacey> correct
<mpt> spacey: What are you good at? Programming? QA? Writing? Graphic design?
<jsgotangco> hrmmm how can one make a blocked quote in moin
<spacey> mpt, i was thinking more about packagestuff and bug solving
<mpt> ogra, are the Edubuntu-specific packages registered in Launchpad?
<spacey> but i don't think its nessecary to specify it at this point. i already found a way to describe it
<spacey> because i will do other stuff as well.
<jsgotangco> spacey: solving ubuntu bugs helps edubuntu
<jsgotangco> as well as packaging
<spacey> yes yes, i will see what happens, i'm trying to get free from school to go to UBZ
<spacey> 25% chance
<spacey> hehe
<jsgotangco> ah
<spacey> jsgotangco, it will be for school anyway
<spacey> but then i can work few months almost fulltime on ubuntu so ;)
<jsgotangco> if its just a short trip, take time, its worth it
<jsgotangco> wow
* jsgotangco wished he could go to UBZ
<jsgotangco> mpt: how is UbuntuHelp going?
<mpt> jsgotangco: ok -- the hardest parts are where there is *no* existing documentation, whatever the quality
<jsgotangco> hrmmm...i've been dumping some stuff in gnome itself for 2.12
<jsgotangco> it'll probably come its way in the next version
<jsgotangco> so hopefully our next gnome won't have a 2.6 user doc
<ogra> mpt, i dont think so (i havent have time to think about it yet, to be honest)
<ogra> s/have/had/
<jsgotangco> gahh wiki work can be a bore sometimes
<Mewm> hey
<Mewm> Anyone know when the new Ubuntu will be released?
<ogra> JaneW, its unlikely that we can support SWM in main, its 100% webmin based, which suffers from security and upgradeability issues ... (it similar to mediawiki), but i'll happily package it for universe breezy+1...
<JaneW> ogra: hi, on phone...
<ogra> yup, recognized, no need to answer :)
<mhiggins> hi everyone this is my first time to use irc so if i do it worng sorry. looking at the edubuntu project & wondering if it could be run over a wan / web conection rather than lan if the clients had enough bandwith, most of the clients (80%) & the server have 100mbps web connections with the balance (20%) on 30-50 mbps connections
<ogra> mhiggins, i guess you'll have a problem booting over the internet
<mhiggins> can't i point the boot rom to a fixed ip instead of dhcp?
<ogra> hmm, try it, thats nothing that has been tested with edubuntu
<ogra> and if it works will very much depend on the interconnect routing... you dont have guaranteed speeds in the internet...
<ogra> so these may vary ...
<mhiggins> yes this is my concern, the guys with fiber should be ok but the guys on vdsl are slower ie ping the server locally .4ms ping it over vdsl & its up to 6~7ms wondering what rendering will be like with this kind of speed drop
<ogra> to test if this works at all, you could just open ssh on a server, and run on the client "ssh -X user@serverip gnome-session"
<ogra> indeed you need a running xserver on the client for that
<mhiggins> very smart simple test, will try it out later today
<mhiggins> can you have a safe nfs web connection?
<ogra> hmm, no idea if you can tunnel that somehow...
<mhiggins> the other alternative was to try & do it with freenx server but this would mean you have client software, hardisks that are remote etc  to support
<mhiggins> ogra thanks for your input, have to go to work now will try it out tonight
<ogra> youre welcome :) tell me if it works :)
<JaneW> ogra: ping
<ogra> JaneW, pong
<JaneW> do you have a bug number for that menu bug?
<mhiggins> damb if i can get it to work i will tell the world, anyway it opens up a lot of remote learning solutions
<ogra> JaneW, 14967
<ogra> JaneW, worst bug ever
<ogra> JaneW, i'll try to find a inotify specialist tomorrow
<JaneW> mdz is looking at it ;)
<ogra> yup, i saw it...
<ogra> he already added some duplicates...
<ogra> he sadly didnt answer my question before... i have a fixed dhcp server package here, but dont wantto upload it with his approval
<ogra> err s/with/without
<JaneW> ogra: just got off the phone with him...
<JaneW> so you can grab him now...
<JaneW> was on the phone for over an hour...
<ogra> i saw the start in the other channel
<JaneW> heh
<JaneW> ogra: cockroach and all ;)
<ogra> yes :)
<ogra> yippie, fix approved :) 
<JaneW> ogra: last ping re the Google evl forms - in yet?
<ogra> one bug less
<JaneW> s/evl/eval
<JaneW> ogra: yay, well done
<ogra> JaneW, before i go to sleep today, promised
<JaneW> ogra: it's not too hard to fill in - promise
<ogra> heh :)
<JaneW> plus you'll get a special limited edition t-shirt if you do
<JaneW> just what all IT ppl need - more T-shirts....
<JaneW> some comic relief for you...http://windward.nodalpoint.net/doc/media/liikenne.swf (needs sound)
<ogra> needs flash ... no flash for me on amd64
<JaneW> runs for me... I don't have flash...
<JaneW> do I?
<JaneW> I get 'install missing plugin' notices all the time...
<ogra> obviously :) its a swf (shockwave flash) file
<ogra> thats more likely java thats missing
<JaneW> oic d'oh
<JaneW> although a flash page wouldn't load yesterday...
<JaneW> whatever
<JaneW> cool, new edubuntu wall papers - I think Sebastein Loss u/led them....
<JaneW> http://art.ubuntu.com/backgrounds/edubuntu/
<JaneW> ypw: confussed?
#edubuntu 2006-09-11
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<bddebian> Howdy
<Burgundavia> hey sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hello Burgundavia
<cafuego> ANyone with netboot iMac experience? I have a series of G3 imacs here that are refusing to boot the kernel tftpd is sending them. (Slightly newer G3 imacs are working fine).
* cafuego trips spacey on the way in.
<spacey> moi
<spacey> i wish i could go to bed
<Burgundavia> spacey: why can you not?
<spacey> finally
<spacey> we'll 
<spacey> we were busy
<spacey> with it work @ night
<spacey> not so funny
<spacey> good night
<stormbuntu> anyone here use ekiga?
<Burgundavia> stormbuntu: I have
<stormbuntu> do you still use it?
<Burgundavia> not currenlty mostly because i have no voip needs
<stormbuntu> gotcha
<stormbuntu> ty for the honesty
<sbalneav> 1
<cafuego> Hrm.
<cafuego> is there anything special about PPC Edubuntu kernels compared to standard Edubuntu ones?
<Burgundavia> they work on PPC?
* cafuego just regenerated an initrd for netbooting, but it fails to boot (on /tmp/net-eth0.conf)
* cafuego sorted his problem with failing to boot at all (known issue, fixed in 2.6.15-26) but I need a decent initrd, I think.
<cafuego> ... without doing a new server install on PPC, that is.
<RichEd> morning
<Burgundavia> morning RichEd
<RichEd> how's things your side ?
<Burgundavia> quite nice
<RichEd> good :)
<Burgundavia> planning big changes
<RichEd> life changes or a within existing work change 
<RichEd> ?
<Burgundavia> life, moving, work, everything
<RichEd> well best wishes then :)
<Burgundavia> thanks
<Burgundavia> one thing that is not going to be changing is my work with ubuntu
<highvoltage> morning RichEd and Burgs
<Burgundavia> hey highvoltage
<RichEd> hello highvoltage
<highvoltage> Burgundavia: good to hear :)
<highvoltage> ogra: just a reminder, I don't have the -users list password (and it seems that there is quite a bit of pending requests)
<RichEd> highvoltage: got a minute for me to chat about wiki ?
<highvoltage> yep
<highvoltage> strange, Monday mornings are usually hectic, but everything is quite peaceful here this morning
<RichEd> hi pygi
* highvoltage hides under table from pygi
<pygi> hey RichEd 
<RichEd> highvoltage: getting a coffee then -> window
<highvoltage> pygi: my internet connection this weekend was nearly non-existant (disconnected every 30 seconds or so)
<highvoltage> pygi: so I spent most of the time away from my computer
<pygi> highvoltage, heh, don't worry ^_^
<highvoltage> when to the launch of a local python users group instead :)
<RichEd> pygi: are you around at about lunch time ? for a bit of a presentation chat ?
<highvoltage> s/when/went/
<pygi> RichEd, what do you  consider lunch time?
<pygi> I have to go at 11:00 am, will be back, 13:00 PM
<pygi> RichEd, that fine by you?
<pygi> highvoltage, ^_^
<pygi> RichEd, all other time I should be free I guess
<RichEd> 13:00pm = let's reserve 15-20 mins around then : ??? UTC 
<pygi> RichEd, o, I forgot we go UTC :)
<pygi> I won't be here from 9:00 AM to 11:00 AM UTC then :)
<pygi> RichEd, yes, sure...13:00PM UTC is fine
<RichEd> Done ... I'll find you here at that time pygi ... thanks
<Burgundavia> hey pygi
<pygi> hey Burgundavia, how are you?
<cbx33> hi pygi 
<pygi> hi to you also cbx33 :)
<Burgundavia> pygi: tired, about to go to sleep
<pygi> Burgundavia, oh, oki, sleep tight then ^_^
<Burgundavia> need to finish a few things first
<RichEd> hi cbx33
<RichEd> cbx33: willvdl is back in action today ... can we make a time to meet tomorrow for a 3 way education advocacy ?
<cbx33> sure
<cbx33> when?
<RichEd> cbx33: When I see Will online today, we can confirm.  Around 12:00 UTC good for you ?
<highvoltage> Burgundavia: someone on my local lug says he can see the entire subscribers list for ubuntu-news
* highvoltage hasn't checked yet
<highvoltage> could you check the settings?
<cbx33> yeh sounds good
* Starting logfile irclogs/edubuntu.log
<cbx33> yo jono 
<jono> hey
<jsgotangco> hello everyone
<highvoltage> hello jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: jonathan!
<pygi> jsgotangco, hey ho
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: did you see that guy that added an external hard disk to his DS?
<highvoltage> some people are just crazy :)
<jsgotangco> hmmm no...i did run DS Linux before
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: but then, the novelty wore off, it doesnt have much use, I just use the DS now for playing
<highvoltage> :)
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: its amazing how nintendo thinks out of the box with these devices that just demolishes the competition even if its not as powerful as the others available
* highvoltage would rather buy nintendo any day rather than MS or Sony
<jsgotangco> i actually brought the DS in paris, but i didnt have much time to play at all obviously
<cbx33> someone said there was some kind of event in paris 10-18 of oct
<cbx33> anyone know what iit is?
<jsgotangco> really?
<jsgotangco> paris is exepensiveeee
<cbx33> spry not paris
<cbx33> london
<jsgotangco> its probably koke's blog entry
<cbx33> yes
<jsgotangco> i met him in sydney ;)
<cbx33> do you know what the event is?
<jsgotangco> no
<jsgotangco> check his blog
<cbx33> doesn't say
<jsgotangco> cbx33: http://www.mysql.com/news-and-events/european-conferences/
<cbx33> aaahhhhhh
<jsgotangco> databases
<jsgotangco> RichEd: ping?
<RichEd> jsgotangco: pong
<jsgotangco> RichEd: would you be avaialble later?
<jsgotangco> just a short 1 hour chat or less
<jsgotangco> if not we could schedule it later
<RichEd> jsgotangco: I'm trying to get my internal planning stuff out onto the Web / Wiki site to get things into a public space where activities can be tracked & shared.
<jsgotangco> wednesday perhaps?
<jsgotangco> because ill be out tomorrow, we have a benefit concert to attend
<RichEd> jsgotangco: can we do a 5-10 mins head up now, and schedule a slot for wednesday
<jsgotangco> ok we should do it now because im heading for the gym in 30 mins
<RichEd> bang open a window, and give me a short intro ... it may help me slot stuff into planning
<cbx33> RichEd: were you aiming for a meeting in an hour?
<cbx33> can we make it an hour and a half?
<RichEd> cbx33: Our plan was for tomorrow when willvdl is back. I'm meeting with pygi today.
<cbx33> RichEd: oh sorry
<RichEd> np
<cbx33> I thought you meant today
<ogra> Burgundavia, where is the note from DapperUpgradeNotes gone that points out that we dont encourage commandline upgrading over the update-manager variant ?
<ogra> this redirect crap of the wiki docs eats important info ... :(
<ogra> (and is totally annoying )
<jsgotangco> we dont encourage commandline?
<jsgotangco> that's definitely a bug considering we dont give users choice if that's the case ;)
<ogra> the commandline apt-get dist-upgrade is a fallack and for servers
<jsgotangco> yeah i was about to say "how about we server junkies"
<jsgotangco> hehe
<ogra> but the original document made very clear that the update.manager is the by far preferred method
<jsgotangco> well we should eat our own dogfood
<ogra> the original doc is gone and redirects me (with 2min delay) to a very common upgrade notres doc
<ogra> the docs got unusable for me since the redirect ...
<jsgotangco> tsk
<jsgotangco> this wiki transition thing is either good or bad
<ogra> most of them at least 
<ogra> it takes ages to redirect, i cant give out urls i (and everybody else) knew from the start etc
<ogra> its the worst decision the doc team took imho
<ogra> (and its not only me who is annoyed by it)
<jsgotangco> i didnt get myself involved into this transition at all
<jsgotangco> i thought it was disastrous
<ogra> it is
<jsgotangco> to say the least
<ogra> i could live with delay and with non working urls ... but missing info isnt acceptable
<ogra> especially for such important things like upgrades
<ogra> grrr ....
* ogra curses his flaky wlan
<jsgotangco> ogra: do you reckon its worth packaging these small edubuntu-specific documentation and make it on the default install
<ogra> guys, i wil be travelling on tursday, but there is a knot3 planned ...
<ogra> so i wont be able to do final testing ...
<ogra> but the ltsp changes will require a lot tests ....
* ogra is looking for volunteers as you might have guessed
<willvdl> hi all
<RichEd> hi will
<RichEd> how was the holiday / trip ?
* rodarvus transmutates into a small bush
<rodarvus> ogra, I can do the testing for you
<ogra> rodarvus, so you let your hair grow again ? 
<rodarvus> :)
<ogra> rodarvus, welcome back btw
<rodarvus> thanks :)
<ogra> do you have thin client HW to test ? 
<rodarvus> feels good to be home again
<rodarvus> no, can't I test with vmware?
<ogra> the important parts are the ltsp additions this time
<jsgotangco> sounder what the hell
<ogra> like sound, local devices, swap ... and the default dhcpd setup
<ogra> if you can do that with vmware its fine 
* ogra has no clue about vmware
<RichEd> ogra: will and I need to build a LTSP test environment (1) for me to learn and (2) for HP both ideally this week
<RichEd> if you give us a list, we can go through tests
<ogra> RichEd, well, it might still be flaky... all features were rushed in last week ....
<jsgotangco> RichEd: installing the LTSP environment isnt even that hard
<jsgotangco> it just installs itself
<ogra> not sure thats a good demo for HP :)
<RichEd> jsgotangco: yep. but also so I can get to understand the k12lstp mail list problems :)
<ogra> well, the testing i talk about is: put in an edubuntu CD, do the default install and boot a thin client ...
<jsgotangco> yeah
<ogra> its *not*: set up an ltsp environment from the packages
<RichEd> ogra: we can do the test of knot3 in our test setup
<RichEd> (local) and install LTS for HP
<ogra> what i need tested is if all the installer parts work properly
<ogra> i think i can test on friday again (jammcq/sbalneav should have enough equipment to do the testing in detroit)
<ogra> but Mithrandir insists on releasing on thursday ...
<jsgotangco> i can do a test starting tomorrow
<jsgotangco> but only for x86
<rodarvus> hmm, also I only have i386
<ogra> RichEd, ok
<ogra> i'll write a knot3 testplan on the wiki 
<ogra> if only my wlan wouldnt die all 2mins
* jsgotangco wonders why most of the people he know always seem to have crumbling equipment
<rodarvus> ogra, I think vmware has pxe support, but I can't assure you 100% of this
<ogra> rodarvus, its not about PXE ... rather the device emulations et
<ogra> c
<ogra> GAH !
* ogra was hunting a bug where the thin client hug itself for the whole weekend and just found that the little clip of the network cable is broken, so it doesnt stick deep enough in the socket 
<ogra> *hung
<ogra> grmbl ...
<ogra> not my day today
<Petaris> ogra: haha, I've done that before
<Petaris> Then I kick myself for not following basic procedure and checking basic hardware connections first
<ogra> right
<Petaris> Theres been a few times where I have replaced a hdd then booted the machine and thought "what the hell" when it wasn't found, started debugging then realised I forgot to plugin the power to the drive
<ogra> if my wlan would at least stay up for more than 3 mins i could actually do some work ...
<ogra> seems i'm cursed today
<Petaris> just run a cable to the switch?
<Petaris> unless you aren't near one
<cbx33> afternoon all
<cbx33> hi ogra 
<Petaris> morning cbx33
<cbx33> hi Petaris 
<ogra> i have a wireless connection between the two floors ... my AP isnt movable and there is a diagonal heating pipe in the floor of my office that shields it 
<Petaris> ahh
<ogra> <ogra> pitti, i assume you didnt get a chance to look over the SCP MIR ?
<ogra> <pitti> <pitti> sorry, not at Friday; I plan to do another review session today
<ogra> cbx33, ^^^^
<cbx33> ogra: cool
<cbx33> lets hope it gets through
<cbx33> ogra: I have decisions on artwork, but onyl had low ressers with me
<cbx33> will build pacakge when I get home
<ogra> i'm fine with doing the package ... just send me the hires versions ...
<ogra> btw, could you make the black fonts/drawings a bit more transparent ? 
<ogra> (on the wallpaper)
<ogra> it gets a bit distracting with a lot of icons and text on the desktop ...
<ogra> or color it in a slight brown instead of black ...
<cbx33> most of them are brown
<cbx33> but I will surely sort it out
<cbx33> Hi Seveas, did those images look ok?
<Seveas> cbx33, didn't have time for it yet, sorry
<cbx33> oh ok np
<ogra> cbx33, as i told you i need to rework edubuntu-artwork first anyway ...
<cbx33> ogra: ok sure, I'll send them to you tonight 
<cbx33> tar ok?
<ogra> Seveas, do you have a table or something for the hex values for the progressbar colors ? 
<ogra> sure, tar is fine
<jsgotangco> have to leave early
<jsgotangco> long day tomorrow
<jsgotangco> later guys
<RichEd> hi pygi ... give me a few minutes
<pygi> RichEd, sure
<RichEd> ping pygi: window ->
<bddebian> Howdy
<pygi> howdy bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya pygi
<bddebian> I haven't found anyone to help me yet :-(
<pygi> bddebian, don't worry, as I said
<RichEd> ping pygi
<pygi> pong RichEd 
<RichEd> back to window ->
<sbalneav> Morning all
<bddebian> Hello sbalneav
<ogra> hey sbalneav 
<sbalneav> ogra: Hey dude, there's a bit of a hiccough in lbmount, if someone unplugs their terminal, with mounted drives, you get a lbmount you can't unmount because the ltspfs mount goes away, and lbmount checks to see if there's a ltspfs mount underneath the bind.
<sbalneav> So, I'll look at that today, and send you an update
<ogra> great
<sbalneav> I was playing around with the lltsp in edgy all weekend,things are looking nice.
<ogra> i already noticed that, but found it rather minor ... you can solve it by simply un/replugging in the new session
<sbalneav> right, but we should do "the right thing" anyway :)
* ogra just added student-control-panel to the edubuntu desktop seed :))))))
<sbalneav> AWESOME
<ogra> yeah
<sbalneav> so, lemme run down the checklist:
<sbalneav> localdevs: check
<sbalneav> SCP, check
<sbalneav> nbd swap check
<sbalneav> Dynamic menus: thats in universe, right?
<sbalneav> And I beleive you had the dhcp-autoconfig thing figured out, yes?
<ogra> yes
<ogra> but untested yet
<ogra> sadly i'll travel on thursday so getting knot3 tested properly on all arches will be difficult :/
<sbalneav> Well, I've been testing on i386
<ogra> full installs ? 
<sbalneav> Yep!
<ogra> wow
<sbalneav> I set up an apt-cacher at home
<ogra> ok, i think i should have some premature artwork in tonight, so from tomorrow on the CD should be near the final state ...
<sbalneav> So doing the install and the upgrade only takes about 1.5 hours.
<ogra> modulo bugfixes and artwork updates
<ogra> install and upgrade ?
<sbalneav> Yep
<ogra> what kind of upgrades ? 
<ogra> oh, you used knot 2 i guess :)
<sbalneav> apt-get upgrade
<ogra> thats ooooold
<sbalneav> That's so 2 weeks ago :)
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> missing all the features
<sbalneav> is the next knot out?
<sbalneav> I'll download it tonight.
<sbalneav> I'm running edgy ubuntu on my Laptop now!
<ogra> no, as i said its planned for thursday
<sbalneav> sorry, edgy EDUbuntu, I mean.
<ogra> so i'll have to try to get it going fine until wednesday 
<ogra> and can only pry it doesnt break on thursday
<ogra> *pray
<ogra> else we'll have a broken knot release 
<sbalneav> :(
<sbalneav> Things have looked good so far.
<ogra> you havent tested all the changes yet
<sbalneav> Apart from the bump we had with xkeyboard-config.
<ogra> specifically the dhcpd.conf stuff makes me very edgy
<sbalneav> As soon as I get a release in my hands, I'll check that.
<sbalneav> I've got a box with 2 nicks on it that will do just fine for the test
<ogra> yep
<ogra> any recent laptop should be fine for that ...
<ogra> assuming the wlan card works 
<ogra> i do all my testing stuff on my laptops ...
<ogra> but i wont bring my ibook to the sprint ... since i fear US customs a bit i'll bring only whats necessary
<sbalneav> What laptop are you bringing then?  The amd64?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> it has a working builtin cdwriter and a spare partition for install tests
<sbalneav> sexy
<ogra> so i can at least test two arches
<ogra> i still have no idea what to do about upgrades ...
<ogra> the new ltsp-update-kernels code needs an pdated chroot ...
<ogra> and the location of the kernel images changed
<ogra> (tftp location)
<sbalneav> Oh? Not in /var/lib/tftpboot/<arch> anymore?
<Petaris> has anyone tried linneighborhood on an amd64 dapper server?
<ogra> it was never in <arch> thats new
<Petaris> the package seems to have no binary
<ogra> it was always /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp
<sbalneav> ahh
<sbalneav> ok
<ogra> and now we have /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/<arch>
<ogra> i wonder how evil it is to just have a postinst script in the ltsp-server package that moves it around ...
<highvoltage> ogra: i'm very lagged so apologies if my responses are slow
<highvoltage> ogra: so knot3 release is thursday?
<ogra> yes, sadly
<highvoltage> when does testing neet to take place? before that, or on release of it?
<ogra> both
<ogra> but i can test until wed.
<jammcq_laptop> g'morning
<highvoltage> how should knot3 be tested?
<ogra> i'll fly to jammcqs ltsp hacker barbecue on thusday very early in the morning
<highvoltage> (before thursday)
<Petaris> morning jammcq_laptop 
<highvoltage> with daily builds or are there some kind of release candidate?
<ogra> highvoltage, the default install must finish without errors ...
<jammcq_laptop> highvoltage: hey jonathon
<highvoltage> hey jammcq_laptop !
<ogra> theoretically ltsp should be up and running witrh all features after first reboot
<ogra> note that we default to having two NICs from now on
<highvoltage> ogra: I can test on wednesday morning
<sbalneav> Hey jammcq!
<highvoltage> i will rsync during tomorrow
<jammcq_laptop> I heard this is where all the cool people hang out
<ogra> the out of the box code wont work if you have only one ...
<highvoltage> I'll e-mail everyone on the edubuntu-testers team and get them to test with release on thursday
<ogra> jammcq_laptop, now it is, yes ;)
<Petaris> ogra: are local apps still on the back burner for now?
<ogra> yes, thats for edgy+1
<Petaris> ok
<ogra> local apps kind of need local usersneed 
<ogra> -need
<Petaris> ahh
<ogra> sbalneav, did you see that i merged vagrants workstation code ? we could theoretically build fat clients :)
<Petaris> What about integration with MS ActiveDir, Novell eDirectory?
<pygi> ogra, we  have fat and thin clients...when can we have moderate clients? ^_^
<ogra> pygi, if we went through the extremes ;)
<Petaris> man, I just want an average sized client
<Petaris> ;p
<pygi> Petaris, indeed, moderate one :P
<ogra> Petaris, complain to ajmitch ... he had a SoC project for network auth that should solve it but didnt finish
<pygi> ogra, ah, he didnt finish his SoC project? 
<sbalneav> ogra: Yes, saw vagrant talking about it in #ltsp
<Petaris> ogra: I have AD auth working now through sadms
<Petaris> and Novell has instructions on their cool solutions pages
<Petaris> but having it as part of edubuntu would be a big plush
<Petaris> If I see ajmitch I will see how his progress is coming
<pygi> Petaris, that would mean he hasnt finished his SoC project? :-/
<Petaris> pygi: not to my knowlage at least
<pygi> bleh!
<Petaris> sadms worked pretty well
<Petaris> but its only for connecting to AD I believe
<Petaris> http://sadms.sourceforge.net/
<ogra> well, its not even in the archive ... :/
<Petaris> ogra: its hard for me to get a hold of him as I am only here when he is asleep
<Petaris> and vise/versa
<ogra> yep
<ogra> pygi, he said its there but to rought edged for general use ... 
<pygi> ogra, Mithrandir let him pass the final eval?
<ogra> no idea
<ogra> i dont check others SoC projects
<pygi> ah, ok 
<Petaris> the only thing that would be nice to add to sadms is the ability to mount AD homedirs (from the users profile)
<Petaris> it already supports basic homedir mounting via pam_mount
<ogra> well, as i siad, first a motu would need to package it
<ogra> there is no package in the archive
* pygi hopes he'll finally be able to make someone sign his keys at conf. in Hungary, so he can become the MOTU and help a bit more
<darth_gimp> Gretting...
<darth_gimp> looking through the screen shots, I noticed a wallpaper of the Earth looking like it was drawn in chalk on a chalkboard.
<darth_gimp> Where can I get a copy of that without installing Edubuntu on top of my Ubuntu?
<darth_gimp> Let me see if this makes more sense...  (been up all night) How can I get a copy of an Edubuntu wallpaper without installing the package?
<ogra> which one ? 
<darth_gimp> http://www.edubuntu.org/images/tour/desktop.png
<ogra> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/edubuntu/dapper_art/chalkboard.png
<darth_gimp> ogra, you are the bestest!
<darth_gimp> Ogra.. like the seer? The one with the shards and the planets?
<darth_gimp> Or did she spell it Augra... (From the Dark Crystal movie)
<ogra> ah, that one ...
<ogra> no, ogra is just an abbreviation of my name ;)
<ogra> (yes i know that sboring ;) )
<darth_gimp> lol.. you were probably thinking I was off my rocker there ... 
<darth_gimp> XD
<darth_gimp> Would you say Edubuntu is better for my 11 year-old daughter than Ubuntu?
<ogra> it has more games ;)
<darth_gimp> lol
<darth_gimp> I installed the tron game in Ubuntu... Armagetron....
<ogra> apart from that, younger artwork and ltsp in teh server variant (default install) its similar in its app selection ... 
<darth_gimp> but there is a newer version and I cannot compile it for the life of me... ahh well
<darth_gimp> I like the Educa
<darth_gimp> that's pretty cool
<darth_gimp> ok gotta run again...
<ogra> ciao :)
<darth_gimp> Thanks again....
<sbalneav> Hey rodarvus!
<sbalneav> How's it going?
<rodarvus> hi sbalneav!
<rodarvus> recovering :)
<sbalneav> Were you sick?  Hope you're feeling better!
<rodarvus> hope all is well with you
<rodarvus> no, my father passed away last wednesday :/
<sbalneav> Oh!
<sbalneav> My condolences
<rodarvus> sbalneav: thanks, appreciated
<ogra> cbx33, did you see the main inclusion queue =
<ogra> ?
<cbx33> no?
<cbx33> 2 secs
<ogra> well, have a look :)
<ogra> and have a party afterwards ;)
<cbx33> ooooh SNAP !
<cbx33> wow that's amazing
* cbx33 will be having a little party later ;)
<cbx33> and you're all invited ;)
<ogra> i'm just waiting for edubuntu-meta to be done on LP, then i'll add it to -desktop
<ogra> the usplash stuff is done as well in edubuntu-artwork
<ogra> the throbber front pic has an odd dashed line ...
<cbx33> oh...you mean the images I sent?
<cbx33> of the ones you used?
<ogra> the ones from your webserver
<cbx33> ah yes
<cbx33> I have to fix that
<ogra> i used them as interim
<cbx33> was a pallette issue
<cbx33> does it look ok?
* ogra is afk for 30min or so
<cbx33> why didn;t it work when I built it?
<cbx33> ok
* cbx33 too
<cbx33> I have paid work to do
<HorD> chicas para tener una conversacin amigable sobre ubuntu dirijirse hacia #ubuntu-lat gracias que tengan buenas tardes las esperamos :D
<sbalneav> heh, trolling for girls in #ubuntu-lat
<cbx33> hey Yagisan 
<Yagisan> G'day cbx33 
<cbx33> howz it going?
<Yagisan> cbx33, not to bad. doing some server reconfiguration now that I've finished beating up on GPL violators this week
<cbx33> heheh
<Yagisan> cbx33, had one project shut down that was stealing my code. Need to get anotherone shutdown
<ogra> mdz, do you want to approve student-control-panel-completion before i set it to implemented ? it just passed the pitti review and is in main ...
<Yagisan> cbx33, but for now, I'me getting ready to setup ubuntu ltsp under vserver :)
<Yagisan> cbx33, yourself ?
<cbx33> yeh going good
<cbx33> I'll bbiab
<cbx33> dinner
<mdz> ogra: who reviewed it?  there's no review indicated in the status whiteboard
<sbalneav> Be back after lunch
<ogra> mdz, iwj in the end
<mdz> ogra: please get the review recorded in the status whiteboard, since that's the only audit trail we have
<ogra> and you wanted to take a last look
<cbx33> bbl
* ..[topic/#edubuntu:ogra] : Order: http://shipit.edubuntu.org || Edubuntu - the education version of Ubuntu || http://www.edubuntu.org | Wiki: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuWiki | MEETING: every Wednesday see http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuMeetingAgenda | Read before installing: http://www.edubuntu.org/gettingstarted | https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuKnot3LTSPTesting
<sbalneav> Back again
<cbx33> ogra is a .zip ok ;)
<cbx33> I'm on the dozey machine at the mo
<cbx33> would be easier :|
<ogra> fine
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> 2 secs
<ogra> sbalneav, see topic :)
<ogra> in case you like to test 
<sbalneav> OK
<sbalneav> Checking
* Burgwork hugs cbx33 
<Burgwork> scp is love!
<Burgwork> now I wish advogato worked, so I can blog
<sbalneav> ogra: What's a url for downloading the cd?  I'll ssh into home and kick off a wget
<cbx33> Burgwork thanks
<ogra> sbalneav, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily/current/
<ogra> from tomorrow on ...
<sbalneav> ogra+10
<sbalneav> Or maybe ogra^2
<ogra> heh, lets see. i suspect a lot to be broken ...
<sbalneav> ah, from tomorrow.   Tomorrow who's time
<sbalneav> utc?
<ogra> there were many additions the last days
<ogra> they are usually built ~1am UTC
<ogra> you can check http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily/
<sbalneav> k, I'll keep a weather eye on it.
<ogra> better than a wetter eye :)
<sbalneav> Well, if it's WET weather, then one supposes I could do both! :)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> as long as the wetness is caused by weather all is fine ... if the iso looks so bad that your eyes get wet thats bad :)
<capt_kirk> Good evening all.  My test lab is running well, with about 50 students using it for production work.  One question - is it possible to limit login on a specific thin client to a specific group?  I know how to do that with PAM access limits on a generic network, but I can't find any documentation about doing it with LTSP thin clients.  Use case: One large LTSP server with all of the school's...
<capt_kirk> ...thin clients.  Some of those clients are in the degree program area and should only be accessible to the degree students.  Other clients in a public area, which should be accessible to both degree and secretarial students.  The question is if I can limit logins on the degree-only clients to the degree group?  Thanks.
<Petaris> capt_kirk: I would not think so, as technically there is only the one computer
<capt_kirk> Petaris: that's what I've been thinking, but I was hoping that there was a way in lts.conf to limit access on a per-client basis, similar to the way you can set up each client to have a different xserver setting.
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> not sure
<Petaris> I suppose that you may be able to hack something up and have it applied to that single ws, but I've not heard of this being done for user managements
<sbalneav> capt_kirk: The problem is, all the stuff that goes on with ltsp happens long before the user logs in.
<sbalneav> The way handle this would be through user profiles in Sabayon
<capt_kirk> sbalneav: yeah, that
<sbalneav> I'm assuming some terminals have "special" things on them? Like a printer, or a bigger monitor?
<capt_kirk> sbalneav: yeah, that's what I was afraid of.  it looks that way from both the documenation and watching the boot process.
<capt_kirk> it's really more of a distribution of resources issue.  There are a lot more secretarial students than degree students.  I'm working at a college in Tanzania for a year.  In America, if we were supposed to have access to a computer, we would speak up.  But the culture here is that students don't challenge other students.  So, even though the degree students pay a lot more and have more work,...
<capt_kirk> ...they won't tell the secretarial students to get off the computers.
<capt_kirk> We've tried to institute policies, but if there is not an instructor right there enforcing the policy, it doesn't work.
<capt_kirk> So, to make sure that there are a minimum number of computers available for degree students, I'd like to keep secretarial students off of some of them, while allowing them to get to the rest.
<capt_kirk> I could do it with time restrictions throught PAM, but I was hoping to do it more like PAM's access restrictions allow you to limit access to specific computers.
<sbalneav> One could check the LTSP_CLIENT environment variable, and exit out.
<sbalneav> I'm just guessing here, but...
<capt_kirk> Since the server knows the IP address of the thin clients, I was hoping it would be possible to apply access restrictions based on that, even though I knew it was not likely at this point.  (My real hope was that it was an undocumented feature and that when I asked on here, someone would say, "Oh yeah, you just edit /opt/ltsp/..."
<capt_kirk> Thanks.  That's at least a place to start.
<capt_kirk> ogra: are you online now?
<sbalneav> If you created a file in /etc/X11/Xsession.d, called "30-kickoff-certain-clients" with the contents:
<sbalneav> if [ ${LTSP_CLIENT} = "192.168.0.x" ] ; then
<sbalneav>   exit
<sbalneav> fi
<Burgwork> timeoutd
<sbalneav> That might be a place to begin pokin
<sbalneav> whoops, change that to 
<Burgwork> timeoutd is a daemon for controlling users time
<Burgwork> it is in the repos
<sbalneav> [ ${LTSP_CLIENT} == "192..." -a $USER = "onewedon'twant" ] 
<capt_kirk> thanks!
<sbalneav> You'd really want to set up some kind of group id mapping, etc.
<sbalneav> They'll log in, but just get immediately booted off,
<capt_kirk> great.  I'll give it a shot this week.
<capt_kirk> sounds pretty straight forward
<capt_kirk> burgwork: thanks.  I'll look into timeoutd, too.
<LaserJock> hi everybody
<sbalneav> Hey LaserJock 
<LaserJock> hi sbalneav 
* HedgeMage peeks in
<HedgeMage> heya LaserJock 
<LaserJock> hi HedgeMage!
<HedgeMage> How are you?
<LaserJock> pretty good
<LaserJock> how about yourself?
<cbx33> hey LJ
<HedgeMage> Very good.
<HedgeMage> Hi cbx33 :)
<HedgeMage> cbx33: when might be a good time to get ahold of your wifey?  I wanted to ask her some art-related stuff.
<pygi> hey HedgeMage 
<HedgeMage> hi pygi :)  Going to mak the meeting, I hope?
<pygi> HedgeMage, probably not :-/
<HedgeMage> awww :(
<cbx33> hey HedgeMage
<cbx33> umm
<cbx33> she's next to me now
<cbx33> I can ask her if you want
<cbx33> pygi: it got into main ;D
<pygi> cbx33, I know, I know :P
<pygi> Congrats =)
<cbx33> heheh
* cbx33 is so pleased ;)
<pygi> I know :P
<cbx33> sorry :(
* cbx33 is just mega excited
<pygi> lol, no need to be sorry :)
<HedgeMage> :)
<LaserJock> cbx33!
<LaserJock> SCP in Main?
<cbx33> yup :D
<LaserJock> \o/
<pygi> HedgeMage, so no meeting for me most likely, stuffed :(
<pygi> also I dont see mhz, perhaps he'll come tho
<LaserJock> cbx33: edubuntu-menus is still in NEW :/
<cbx33> brb
<HedgeMage> We'll run with whomever we have, I guess.
<pygi> HedgeMage, thats a problem we'll have none
<pygi> me and you only again :-/
<HedgeMage> Joyce can't make the meeting due to work, but she's still working on her bit of the handbook
<HedgeMage> mhz says his stuff will be finished on time
<spacey> hi there
<spacey> how is everything going?
<spacey> i was away for a while
<capt_kirk> 'night all.  (From Easter Aftrica, time is more of an estimate
<silentkey> heh
<cbx33> phew back
<cbx33> sorrry HedgeMage my machine crashed
<cbx33> did you reply?
<HedgeMage> np yep... Sept 30th is fine
<HedgeMage> we're publishing via lulu so we have lots of flexibility
<LaserJock> when is your doc freeze?
<cbx33> ok cool
<HedgeMage> LaserJock: It was *supposed* to be some time ago... some things did not go according to plan
<HedgeMage> (largely my fault... hubby had to have surgery so I disappeared to take care of him)
<LaserJock> HedgeMage: oh, sorry about your hubby, hopefully he recovers well
<HedgeMage> LaserJock: Thanks.  He seems to be doing well so far.
<LaserJock> it seems docs, as a whole, didn't get a very good start this release
<LaserJock> 4 months isn't long enough
* HedgeMage reminds the room that the Handbook meeting is starting
<sbalneav> #ubuntu-meeting?
<HedgeMage> LaserJock: I suggested postponing the print version to edgy+1 but it wasn't met with much approval :/
<HedgeMage> sbalneav: yep
<sbalneav> in
<LaserJock> HedgeMage: well, don't focus on print too much, that can be done at any time
<HedgeMage> LaserJock: Yeah, that's pretty much my attitude -- content is most important.
<LaserJock> yeah, I'm very excited to see how this turns out
<HedgeMage> Me, too
<HedgeMage> As hubby's doing better, I'm trying to get as much as I can done
<pygi> HedgeMage, meeting now or something?
<HedgeMage> cbx33 mentioned Student Control Panel should be included, though, and I've not even seen it yet... any clue who we might drag in to write something on it?
<HedgeMage> pygi: yep
<LaserJock> HedgeMage: I'd guess cbx33 ;-)
<HedgeMage>  :)
<nixternal> HedgeMage: i should be freeing up a little time, in which I would like to help as well with this project, as the meaning behind it strong for me, since my daughter uses it as well ;)
<HedgeMage> nixternal: That would be wonderful!
<nixternal> right now LaserJock has me working like you wouldn't believe..and he won't even buy me lunch ;(
<LaserJock> heh
<HedgeMage> rofl
<nixternal> oh..there is a guy in one of my LUGs who is a LTSP nut, and has planned on doing some editing on the wiki for it..I will also direct him this way if he is interested as well
<HedgeMage> Cool
<cbx33> brb...
* cbx33 is hoovering his pc
<nixternal> that guy and LTSP, would it be good to put him in contact with sbalneav since he is the LTSP guru i guess you could say ;)
<nixternal> i guess this guy figured out some tips and tricks with LTSP and Ubuntu/Edubuntu
<LaserJock> sbalneav, ogra, and #ltsp
<LaserJock> which are kind of all equal
<nixternal> sweet !
<pygi> LaserJock, hehe :)
<LaserJock> oh, hi Amaranth 
<LaserJock> I was just trying to see if willowng 0.3 was in the archives
<LaserJock> but it seems it's not
<Amaranth> hey
<Amaranth> i think it got stuck in binary NEW
<Amaranth> if you point at launchpad you can snag the debs
<LaserJock> ahhh
<LaserJock> I didn't think we had a binary NEW
<Amaranth> LaserJock: That silly KDE config frontend got me lost in limbo. ;)
<LaserJock> sorry
<LaserJock> KDE user's around the world will love you though ;-)
<Amaranth> I'll probably be able to maintain it on my own now that I have the ui files and such.
<Amaranth> I know enough to modify what's there.
<LaserJock> well, don't hesitate to ask if you need help
<LaserJock> and I think perhaps Robert Day was also interested in a web interface
<LaserJock> although I don't really know his level of expertise
<cbx33> OMW - man was there a lot of dirt on my CPU heatsink
<Amaranth> alright well i found a new time killer - GridWars - and it only works on windows so i'll brb
#edubuntu 2006-09-12
<BDahl> Anybody Home?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> I suppose
<Burgwork> really? wow, I am never home ;)
<LaserJock> well, I'm at the lab
<LaserJock> lab=home
<LaserJock> ;-)
<acesuares> !seen RichEd
<ubotu> RichEd is on IRC right now!
<acesuares> Hi RcihEd !
<acesuares> Sorry, RichEd!
<jsgotangco> heh
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: nice lab feels like my lab
<LaserJock> heh
<rodarvus> acesuares, RichEd lives on South Africa (timezone UTC-2)
<rodarvus> its 2 AM for him, right now (1 AM when you pinged him) ;)
<LaserJock> hi rodarvus
<rodarvus> hi LaserJock!
<LaserJock> how's it going?
<rodarvus> UTC+2, not UTC-2
<LaserJock> still doing X I see :/
<LaserJock> poor guy
<rodarvus> heh
<rodarvus> yeah, I wish we could find someone quickly to take over X maintainership
<rodarvus> in time for the whole edgy+1 cycle, hopefully
<LaserJock> I uploaded edubuntu-menus the other day, don't know if you saw that
<LaserJock> it's sitting in NEW right now
<Burgwork> so you can concentrate on the OLPC stuff?
<rodarvus> I'm just updating a few edgy packages in time for knot 3 (due Thursday)
<rodarvus> Burgwork, indeed
<jsgotangco> rodarvus: i guess we'll see more hair from you when we get to see again after someone really takes over X
<jsgotangco> heh
* jsgotangco hides
<rodarvus> :)
<rodarvus> I shave my head from time to time ;)
<rodarvus> so mostof the time you can't really tell if I'm bald, or if my head is shaved
<jsgotangco> good reason ;)
<LaserJock> hehe
<bddebian> Howdy
<LaserJock> my wife won't let me buzz my hair
<LaserJock> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<jsgotangco> tried to do it before, wife hated me for it
<jsgotangco> said i looked like some chinese mafia thug
<LaserJock> :-)
<javiolo> hi
<javiolo> anyone works on a kids school ?
<javiolo> Id like to know what the roamer robot is 
<javiolo> Ive read its used on some schools on USA
<jsgotangco> whats that?
<javiolo> http://education.wichita.edu/mindstorms/roamer/
<jsgotangco> oh a mindstorms robot
<jsgotangco> err no
<jsgotangco> looks like a roomba
<javiolo> roomba?
<javiolo> ahh
<javiolo> heh
<javiolo> yes
<acesuares> rodarvus thx (but !seen sais: he's there now !!!) :-)
<rodarvus> acesuares, most of us let our irc session connected (this is called 'idling')
<TalkyToaster> Yo, I want to set up Linux for my nephew, but he won't do it unless he can play a few games (Warcraft, Starcraft and Diablo). I know Wine supports them in other distros, but not sure about edubuntu ....anyone done this?
<jsgotangco> TalkyToaster: it should work as well
<acesuares> rodarvus: yes, i know
<TalkyToaster> jsgotangco, great! I'll let him know. I'll be glad to get him off of windows
<jsgotangco> TalkyToaster: performance should be better with a binary video driver
<jsgotangco> especially for graphics but does not equate to good overall computer performance
<TalkyToaster> jsgotangco, yeah I know there will be lag, but I just want to be able to say, "well it works fro other people" :)
<jsgotangco> those games you mentioned should perform well
<TalkyToaster> jsgotangco, thanks, he seems to think it is worth a try. He has been hot to work with Java, and is happy that at least that should be not a problem :)
<TalkyToaster> Anyway, thanks and later
<jsgotangco> cheers
<sbalneav> Eveing all
<LaserJock> hi
<jsgotangco> hi
<sbalneav> hello all
<sbalneav> LaserJock: How's it going?
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> I can't seem to get anything done lately
<LaserJock> I've been busy running around doing stupid little tasks
<LaserJock> and I end my day and it doesn't seem like I got much done
<LaserJock> but other than that ;-)
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: slacker
<sbalneav> hey jsgotangco
<LaserJock> well, I'm trying
<sbalneav> heh, I've volunteered to HedgeMage to put a little love into the ltsp section of the edubuntu manual.
<LaserJock> but I don't seem to get very far some days
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: maybe you just need a break, and limit your contributions to a few days instead of all week
<jsgotangco> its been a while since I touched actual code work considering the nature of my new work but still much in the loop but more in the use-case side
<nixternal> jsgotangco: i think LaserJock needs to work harder, maximize his contributions, work 8 days out of the week ;)
<jsgotangco> nixternal: he doesn't seem to be into BSDM though
* nixternal will leave that one alone
<nixternal> my reserve unit called me up tonight and asked if i would be interested in going back to active duty
<nixternal> i politely said "HELL NO!"
<jsgotangco> hahahaha
<nixternal> my skipper had the same reaction
<nixternal> he turned it down as well
<nixternal> i will make more money retiring from the reserves than i will from active duty..and they know that..so they try to persuade you to come back
<nixternal> im senior enlisted..so i don't work as it is, active or reserves
<raymondtracm> hello
<nixternal> but if i don't have to work for 2 days out of the month, then i am happy
<raymondtracm> anbyody want to help me?
<nixternal> hiya raymondtracm ;)
<raymondtracm> hi nixternal
<nixternal> if it is KDE related I can ;)
<raymondtracm> i was wondering wats the minimum sys req to run edubuntu
<raymondtracm> i want to get a lab up and running at an elemtnary school
<nixternal> GNOME related stuff you would get better answers out of an embryo than you would from me ;)
<raymondtracm> i dont know wat KDE and GNOME are
<nixternal> i can do that one
<raymondtracm> im a linux n00b
<nixternal> i have it running on a p2 400???  w/ 196mb of ram, and a 6gb hard drive
<jsgotangco> raymondtracm: are you running it as a stand alone machine or a server
<raymondtracm> stand alone machines
<nixternal> it isn't the fastest in the world, but it is good enough
<raymondtracm> i might be getting pIII 500mhz machines
<nixternal> just put some memory in them and you will be fine
<raymondtracm> how much RAM do I need?
<raymondtracm> this is for elementary school kids
<jsgotangco> 256 would do
<nixternal> i run Kubuntu and Ubuntu on a celeron 400 with 192mb of ram as well
<nixternal> 256 would be good, and more would be better ;)
<raymondtracm> ic
<raymondtracm> any reason to run it in a networked environment vs standalone unnetworked?
<raymondtracm> i wont have to buy hubs and ethernet cables if its standalone
<jsgotangco> raymondtracm: terminal server setup
<raymondtracm> i odnt have a fast server
<raymondtracm> i think i have a dual proc PIII for a server
<raymondtracm> the school has no money :-(
<jsgotangco> well even if you dont connect it to a network, all the good educ stuff are still installed by default in a workstation install
<jsgotangco> the only loss is that they wont be connected to the internet for sure
<jsgotangco> but if you're just after the installed apps, then its alright
<raymondtracm> any other good edu apps to install w/ edubuntu?
<raymondtracm> ive heard of linux4kids and tux
<raymondtracm> but linux4kids looks like a PITA to install
* cafuego has 3 crusty old iMacs booted via his desktop and running openoffice atm :-)
<willvdl> Morning all
<Burgundavia> hey pygi, willvdl
<pygi> hey Burgundavia 
<cbx33> GRrrrr
<cbx33> why can't I copy files to a network share on the live CD
<cbx33> this is doing my nut !
<pygi> :P
<cbx33> anyone know why?
<cbx33> I setup network places in gnome
<cbx33> copy from the local machine
<cbx33> but I can't copy it
<cbx33> to the network place
<cbx33> I can create new folder
<RichEd> hello willvdl :)
<pygi> hey willvdl, RichEd 
<RichEd> We need to have a meeting with cbx33 after lunch ... get the Education Advocacy electronic split into 2 versions, and also a sample & request for print to ChrisK
<RichEd> hey pygi :)
<willvdl> Hey RichEd, pygi
<RichEd> !seen pips1
<ubotu> I haven't seen pips1 recently
* ogra has to help with a move during the day and wont be around much before the evening ...
<ogra> cbx33, would you mind taking the wallpaper-generic pic for gdm ?
<acesuares> hi ogra !
<acesuares> good luck with a move
<acesuares> hi RichEd
<ogra> i have to go soon, and pick up the truck ...
<RichEd> hi acesuares 
<acesuares> I pop3 every 2 seconds but did not RETR your mail
<acesuares> ...yest...
<ogra> RichEd, willvdl, seen the topic ? there are testing instructions ...
<acesuares> no where is the topic ?
<ogra> try /topic
<ogra> (the channel topic)
<acesuares> yeah it was truncated now i see
<RichEd> acesuares: Can we meet in 30 minutes ? I'll have your mail to you then, and we can discuss it live.
<ogra> cbx33, i'll add the wallpapers etc after i come back so we have them in knot3 and can get feedback
<acesuares> okay but it looks out window for this meeting 4/5 oct has passed... maybe in april...
<ogra> ok, bbl ...
<acesuares> dl where ?
<acesuares> You can download the Edubuntu CD's from the following link: 
<acesuares>  [WWW]  http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/5.10/
<pygi> 5.10?!
<pygi> isn't that wrong relaese acesuares ? :)
<acesuares> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/DownloadEdubuntu check it out
<acesuares> hi pygi dober dan
<RichEd> acesuares: see private dialogue window ... some quick questions re conference
<pygi> dobar dan acesuares :P
<pygi> acesuares, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/edgy/knot-2/
<acesuares> mayeb you can change the wiki ?
<acesuares> and pygi, it's not knotr 3 ?
<acesuares> ../topic says
<acesuares> knot3 testing
<pygi> acesuares, ok, then knot 3 :P
<acesuares> no you right no knot3 dirt
<acesuares> dirt=dir
<pygi> heh :)
<pygi> know 3 isnt out yet
<acesuares> try /topic
<acesuares> it goes to the wiki https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuKnot3LTSPTesting but from there no link to d/l
<acesuares> brb
<pygi> acesuares, daily cd, download it
<cbx33> ogra: ok dude
<cbx33> sorry was away fixing and I know you are aqway now too ;)
<cbx33> RichEd: still up for meeting?
<RichEd> cbx33: trying to confirm with will ... his connection keeps on dropping ...
<RichEd> I'll phone him in a hour if he does not manage to get online and in here for more than a minute
<cbx33> ok
<RichEd> He needs to be part of the chat. He made some good contact with Chris Kenyon when he popped past London next week.
<cbx33> ahh nice
<cbx33> I'm planning to write my introduction email later today
<RichEd> So Will will be driving.
<cbx33> things have been super busy with SCP/pessulus and work here
<RichEd> Good :) Charles is giving some good input.
<RichEd> I'm going mad with planing stuff, to break the back of it by tomorrow so i can share properly at the meeting.
<cbx33> excellent
<RichEd> :LOOP
<cbx33> I'm real sorry about the minutes
<RichEd> incoming stuff, need process
<cbx33> I'll get onto those.....
<cbx33> been so busy coding havnt had time :(
<acesuares> pygi: daily cd? downloading takes me about 14 hrs, so I need to be really sure... 
<RichEd> if will is dodgy today, then tomorrow may be better for our 3-way ... so we will all have some clearer time & headspace.
<acesuares> for all I know the daily cd changes *while* I am downloading...
<cbx33> ok RichEd 
<cbx33> RichEd: did you hear
<cbx33> SCP got into main ;)
* RichEd now gets into acesuares email ... so will ignore people for the next 15-20 mins
<RichEd> well done cbx33 : onwards and upwards to the core gentlemen !
<acesuares> Student Control Panel... ? = SCP ? good ! some more tools to make it easier !!!!
<cbx33> acesuares: yup
<pygi> acesuares, uh, 14 hours :-/
<acesuares> good work! (haven't seen it yet, which downlaod for knot3 ? pygi says 'daily cd' but where ?
<acesuares> 14 hrs when lucky
<pygi> acesuares, cdimage.ubuntu.com
<pygi> find it there :)
<acesuares> 128kbit costs about 220 usd /mo
<pygi> !!!!
<pygi> thats even more expensive then here, a lot more expensive
<pygi> and I thought here was expensive
<acesuares> and then to think we are at a 9 terabit backbone or so :-((((
<cbx33> acesuares: once you have downloaded one you can rsync the updates
<cbx33> much quicker and smaller download
<acesuares> cbx33: oh! thx !
<cbx33> ogra: has a script
<cbx33> I was creating a GUI for it
<cbx33> I'm not sure if his script is up todate
<cbx33> ask him when he returns
<acesuares> I am gonna look at it tonight, so at earliest tomorrow morning (i am gmt - 4)
<cbx33> ok cool
<acesuares> but as I said by the time i have 20060912, 20060913 will be there :-) but then I can do the update so that's cool.
<cbx33> yeh the updates are real quick
<acesuares> cbx33: I am struggling (for some years now) with some unified ldap based interface to my webserver/emailserver etc
<acesuares> http://www.qwido.net has some screenshotsw
<acesuares> It's meant to be scalable etc
<acesuares> I am trying to move over to ruby away from php
<acesuares> but as I am not a full time coder it takes ages to change even the smallest thing
<cbx33> ah nice
<cbx33> yeh I've looked at ruby
<cbx33> but I'm still rooted in php
<cbx33> acesuares: tell me about it
<acesuares> struggling with samba-ldap now for weeks (here an houir, there an hour)
<cbx33> I took on the SCP spec because everyone else was busy
<cbx33> I learnt so much
<cbx33> but it did take me a while
<acesuares> good... i figure... 
<acesuares> the startup curce is always quite steep
<acesuares> scarmbling around for the docs etc
<cbx33> yup
<cbx33> my problem was I was using some python API's that didn't have python docs
<cbx33> they had C docs
<acesuares> ruby seems easy though
<cbx33> but were vastly different
<acesuares> yakk!
<cbx33> I saw a tutorial on it, ruby that is, but never tried it yet
<cbx33> been tiooooo busy
<acesuares> anyway, one of the side goals is to do some user management for ltsp accounts/samba but on some centralized way )over multiple servers)
<acesuares> that replicate parts of the tree to the real servers so they vcan work even if the central server is down
<acesuares> but this will take what, another year - if ever...
<acesuares> I wish I had a sh*tload of $$$$
<cbx33> heheh me too
<cbx33> I'd quit work and work on edubuntu
<acesuares> It seems you can get a 1 Mbit frame relay for under 1000 usd nowadays :-)
<acesuares> brb (time to make breakfast)
<RichEd> ping acesuares: You've got mail. Please open it and give me a pong response when you are ready to discuss.
<TeePOG> morning all
* TeePOG greets everyone
<pygi> hey
<TeePOG> how does sound work on the ltsp?
<TeePOG> is it forwarded to the thin client?
<STORMCHAS3R> good morning all
<STORMCHAS3R> If i install edubuntu on a workstation, how do I join and be able to authenticate on a windiws domain using active directory?
<STORMCHAS3R>  If i install edubuntu on a workstation, how do I join and be able to authenticate on a windiws domain using active directory?
<cbx33> ping RichEd 
<RichEd> hi cbx33 ... wassup ?
<cbx33> did you catch up with will
<cbx33> also could Ihave a few minutes...really just a few in a pm?
<RichEd> no not yet, yes for sure.
<acesuares> RichEd: sent the message. Let me know if you want to know more.
<RichEd> thanks acesuares : The quesions may have been a bit "trivial" given the amount of background you had already shared with me, as well as the excellent link from earlier today. It will however help a lot to have a "common request & response format" for each request, to enable lie-for-like comparison. Your responses will probably end up as the example set that others will look to for guidance.
<RichEd> *like-for-like
<STORMCHAS3R> how do i change the hostname in edubuntu?
<STORMCHAS3R> can you guys please give me some insight on how to use the edubuntu server and get clients connecting to it"?
<RichEd> STORMCHAS3R: hi there ... 
<RichEd> have you read up in the help and the cookbook ?
<STORMCHAS3R> RichEd, morn Rich
<STORMCHAS3R> nope, 
<STORMCHAS3R> cookbook nice
<STORMCHAS3R> ill check it out, ty RichEd 
<RichEd> the cookbook is a good place to start ... lemme get the link for you ... it's a whack of a PDF ... brb
<STORMCHAS3R> kk
<STORMCHAS3R> do you guy listen to podcasts?
<pygi> RichEd, cookbook isnt pdf? :)
<pygi> STORMCHAS3R, wiki.ubuntu.com/Chapters I think
<STORMCHAS3R> ty
<RichEd> http://www.edubuntu.org/GettingStarted
<RichEd> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation
<RichEd> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook
<RichEd> pygi: I confused it with the tuXlabs cookbook which is PDF.
<RichEd> STORMCHAS3R: the docs page is good bookmark
<pygi> RichEd, ok, no worries :)
<STORMCHAS3R> roger that, ty
<RichEd> STORMCHAS3R: note that people are quite busy today ... there is usually more responsive guidance ... but the general population will expect you to have gone through at least GettingStarted :)
<RichEd> Q1: what's the podcast question in reference to ?
<STORMCHAS3R> RichEd, ty for the honesty
<RichEd> Q2: what's your need for Edubuntu / circumstances etc.
<STORMCHAS3R> I was on one in refernce to implementing linux in education.
<RichEd> well we need to chat then ... move to window ->
<pygi> RichEd, you are very attached to windows :)
<RichEd> pygi #1 multi tasking ... need to keep track of threads ... 
<RichEd> pygi #2 don't want to bore the people by saying Hi I'm the education programme manager over and over :)
<RichEd> pygi #3 : please ensure you mean windows generic and not windows TM ;)
<sbalneav> Morning all
<pygi> hey sbalneav 
<sbalneav> Morning pygi 
<pips1> hullo
<pips1> !seen RichEd
<ubotu> I last saw RichEd (n=richard@dsl-165-222-126.telkomadsl.co.za) 4m 52s ago, quiting: Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)
<pygi> pips1, he was searching for you :P
<pips1> hi RichEd
<pips1> looking for you too :-)
<RichEd> hi ... damn adsl reset ...
<RichEd> got phone call give me 10
<pips1> oki
<STORMCHAS3R> anyone know of a good program to create buisness cards?
<pips1> ms powerpoint! (giggle)
<STORMCHAS3R> lol, i meant in ubuntu
<pips1> STORMCHAS3R: sorry no
<STORMCHAS3R> ;)
<STORMCHAS3R> ha, alittly ctrl+F action in Synaptic shows "glabels"  w00t
<pips1> :)
<RichEd> hi ... back ... my first radio interview ... small local station :)
<highvoltage> RichEd: seriously your first one?
<RichEd> pips1: busy going through your email response now - the matt & jono one
<highvoltage> which station?
<RichEd> Valley FM - Worcester & Breede Valley
<highvoltage> are they going to send you a copy of the interview?
<RichEd> highvoltage: My first one since 1996 when I locked myself in a room with only Internet connectivity for 88 days.
<RichEd> :)
<highvoltage> RichEd: aah, that's how Jane met you, right?
<RichEd> highvoltage: I'll ask for it ... it was quite lightweight ... mostly a response to the IOL stories today
<pips1> RichEd: ping me once you read the mail, but don't bother to reply yet... it's probably more efficient to make our skype call now.. is that possible?
<RichEd> yep ... "I married a chic I met on the internet" <- how much more geekier can you get thatn that ?
<pips1> :)
<RichEd> highvoltage: Just scanned the mail you sent to Catherine Capers ... some quite provocative statements from her side :)
<RichEd> especillay considering the people you CC'd across at k12
<RichEd> pips ... have you got my skype details ?
<highvoltage> RichEd: I think it's a he
<pips1> RichEd: nope, and in fact, I haven't even installed skype on ubuntu partition yet!
<highvoltage> he mailed before, I think ogra has learned to just ignore him :)
<highvoltage> but somehow I always feel obliged to respond to people.
<RichEd> A he called Catherine ? Well good luck to him then :)
<highvoltage> RichEd: sometimes these people who make provocotive statements mean well, as hard as that is to believe :)
<pips1> RichEd: either i reboot into m$ windows, or I install it... ahm, hold on
<highvoltage> RichEd: I think Catherine is part of his surname
<highvoltage> there was an explanation in one of the e-mails, but I lost it
* pips1 looks for skype in synaptic
<RichEd> highvoltage: No, it's a good mail to have replied to and copied to me and the K12 people ... it puts the rat amongst the pigeons
<RichEd> stir it up a bit
<pips1> RichEd and highvoltage: stop talking about it, I'm almost exploding from curiosity by now ;-)
<RichEd> Some of the commente re newbie install 7 docs & help are 100% spot on ... this is part of a debate between Matt, Jono, Philip and myself ...
<RichEd> install & docs : not seven docs
<highvoltage> :)
<pips1> highvoltage: did your mail go to a public list?
<RichEd> k12 merger is somewhere in the future, given the LTSP debian merge happening now, but if we can't please this sort of user, and show good support for a non-techncial person, then technical equivalence to K12 is not enough.
<RichEd> So, in a funny way, that mail is bang on the head ... spot on problem focus !
<RichEd> pips1: I'll mail it to you. Highvoltage mentioned you in the mail by name, so you're in the loop already.
<pips1> ok
* pips1 is still fiddling around with repositories in synaptic
<pips1> was skype dropped entirely?
<RichEd> pips1:  let me know when you have skype ... or if it becomes a hassle, we can IRC
<highvoltage> RichEd: do you ever tab-autocomplete nicks in your IRC client? It's just funny for me to see my nick with a capital H :)
<RichEd> Mostly I autocomplete with a tab. Sometimes my fingers go ahead and autocomplete.
<pips1> hehe
<RichEd> depends on how many threads are running
<pips1> you must be a fast typer then
<pips1> RichEd: are you using skype on ubuntu at all?
* pips1 anticipates RichEd making a confession about using m$ or mac ;-)
<RichEd> I use a steam powered Turing machine with a tin can and a bit of string.
<RichEd> pips1: Yes. I have skype installed on Edubuntu.
<pips1> you avoided a confession very well ;-)
<pips1> oh
<RichEd> Let me see where I found it.
<RichEd> Next to my Edubuntu/Ubuntu/Kubuntu/WindowsXP quad boot machine, I have a MS Noebook, a MS Server and in my study I have a MS Tablet as my internet gateway.
<pips1> woa
<RichEd> I use Edubuntu for 95% of my work.
<pips1> glad to hear it :-)
* RichEd decides to confes before the electricity generator and probe machine comes out
<highvoltage> RichEd: too late
<pips1> anyway, I start to suspect that I had installed skype with the binary installer provided by them
* pips1 shudders
<RichEd> ahhh highvoltage alert .... 
<highvoltage> RichEd: I think pips1 were just testing whether you'd confess before we send the bigger probes (you don't want to know what we use them for)
<pips1> LOL
<pips1> highvoltage RichEd have you ever used ekiga VoIP?
<highvoltage> I've been meaning to
<RichEd> pips1: I remember a skype page on ubuntu telling why it is not part of main / universe becuse of the proprietary nature of the protocol even though the s/w if free
<RichEd> s/w is free <- not if
<highvoltage> I'd like to have a good alternative to Skype (not that I use Skype of course, I refuse to)
<highvoltage> then I could just suggest that when people want to skype me
<pips1> highvoltage: sometimes voice chat is just much more efficient than text chat... 
<highvoltage> agreed
<sbalneav> highvoltage: I've used ekiga several times, it seems to work.
* highvoltage runs ekiga to take a quick peak
* pips1 wonders what will be faster, signing up for an ekiga sip account, or reboot into m$
<RichEd> Either I am being doff, or the Skype profile settings page is doff. It does not show my skype name anywhere !
<RichEd> I am about to search for myself in the available contacts to see what I called myself.
* pips1 waits for the ekiga.net sip account confirmation
* pips1 waits and waits
* pips1 got his sip account
<pips1> RichEd: if you get yourself a sip account, we can talk on ekiga... why not try it out now!?
<bddebian> Heya
<RichEd> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Hello RichEd
<pips1> ack, I got a problem with my router. ekiga says it's symmetric NAT. ekiga wants Cone NAT for STUN support. It tells me to enable port forwarding. Aha, oho
<pips1> So much for "it should just work" ;-)
<RichEd> pips1: let me know if I must do the eiga thang ... and explain it please :) question posed in [pips1] 
<pips1> RichEd: well, I just chose 'forward' all the way in the configuration wizard. but the audio test failed, i.e. I couldn't hear my recording. :-(
* pips1 now suspects that his crappy headset is fubar
<pips1> RichEd: sorry for the fuss, I'll reboot and try to call with skype, ok?
<RichEd> okily dokily
<pips1> cu
* TeePOG will bbiab, switching PCs
<sbalneav> Morning ogra
<Burgwork> morning sbalneav ogra 
<sbalneav> Morning Burgwork 
<TeePOG> a question: how do I make edubuntu not run a terminal server? I don't need 2 ltsp servers on the same network
<Burgwork> TeePOG, if you are looking for a fat client, install the workstation
<LaserJock> ogra: ltsp-server became a dep of edubuntu-desktop?
<LaserJock> hmm, no
<LaserJock> edubuntu-desktop depends on SCP, which depends on ltsp-server
<TeePOG> actually Burgwork, i want a server, but without the ltsp... it's going to be a vmware server
<TeePOG> and i'm not downloading another ISO, i have no time
<LaserJock> well, I suppose you could remove ltsp after you install it
<TeePOG> will the workstation installation not be able to function as a server?
<TeePOG> that's what i'm actually doing
<TeePOG> hmm
<LaserJock> well, the packages all come from the same repo
<TeePOG> sure
<LaserJock> it's just a matter of how much you want and how much work you'll need to get things the way you want
<LaserJock> "server" is a very vague term
<TeePOG> and i'm using IS' repo anyway... it's directly upstream, since they're our ISP
<cbx33> ping ogra
<cbx33> hi LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi cbx33 
<TeePOG> hi cbx33
<LaserJock> cbx33: what file on an .iso tells me the release, etc.
<cbx33> umm
<cbx33> u using gisomount ?
<LaserJock> no
<cbx33> heh
<LaserJock> I just mounted the .iso
<cbx33> that would tell you
<cbx33> it's in
<cbx33> hang on
<LaserJock> diskdefines?
<TeePOG> by the way, is there an equivalent to gisomount in kde?
<LaserJock> not yet
<cbx33> what root folders do you have
<LaserJock> neither cbx33 nor I know pykde yet ;-)
<cbx33> TeePOG there may be one one day ;)
<TeePOG> thanks cbx33
<LaserJock> pool, dists, install, no casper so I guess it's an alternate CD
<cbx33> dists
<TeePOG> if there's one *doze app i miss, it's Daemon Tools
<cbx33> what's in there
<cbx33> is there a file called disc?
<ogra> RichEd, please ignore mails from "Catherine Capers" (yes its a male and has even managed to upset jammcq already)
<LaserJock> oh sorry, I already found it cbx33
<cbx33> ok np
<ogra> cbx33, sorry i have to return the truck now ...
<cbx33> ok np
<cbx33> just gonna ask about the package
<cbx33> ;)
<ogra> will still tacke 1h or so 
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> np
<cbx33> ;#)
* cbx33 is waiting to update his edubuntu machine ;)
<LaserJock> well, edubuntu-desktop now wants to install ltsp-server
<ogra> LaserJock, thanks for pointing that out ... indeed ltsp-server should only be a suggests
<cbx33> indeed
<LaserJock> I mean, I certainly don't mind installing it which all that coding goodness ;-)
<ogra> (i'd make it an recommends, but i'm not sure about the results nowadays that apt installs recommends by default :) )
<LaserJock> but I wondered if it was intended behaviour
<ogra> well, it wont do anything without ltsp-server installed ...
<ogra> but it will indeed not stop working :)
* ogra is afk again ... bbl
<TeePOG> is there no linux-image for k8?
<Petaris> TeePOG: did you try kernel-image?
<Petaris> hrm, I use the k8 amd64 image
<TeePOG> that's weird... i searched for "linux-" and ony got up to k7
<TeePOG> weird
<Petaris> linux-image-amd64-k8 - Linux kernel image on AMD K8
<TeePOG> ok, will try, brb
<TeePOG> i don't have that in my list in synaptic, even tried apt-cache search
<TeePOG> Petaris: i installed with the i386 install disc
<TeePOG> erm
<TeePOG> would you mind to pastebin your sources.list?
<Petaris> TeePOG: What arch are you running?
<Petaris> TeePOG: http://phpfi.com/151989
<TeePOG> edubuntu 6.06.1, literally vanilla workstation install
<Petaris> I meant your processors
<TeePOG> oh
<TeePOG> amd64 3200+
<Petaris> k8 may be amd64 only
<Petaris> ok, and your running the i386 arch on that
<TeePOG> yah i know, got the 686-smp kernel on my p4D
<Petaris> I bet the k8 is only if you use the amd64 kernel image
<TeePOG> yes, i had no other ISO file and i figured i could apt-get the other kernel
<Petaris> ahh, I'm not sure its that simple
<Petaris> I don't think it will just show you the amd64 kernels
<Petaris> you have to tweak things
<TeePOG> damn it
<TeePOG> ok
<TeePOG> such as?
<Petaris> I can't remember off hand
<Petaris> they should know in #ubuntu-kernel though
<TeePOG> thanks Petaris mate
<Petaris> TeePOG: np
<TeePOG> i'm going with the k7 kernel, not reinstalling AGAIN, time is of the essence
<sbalneav> ogra: Still awake?
<LaserJock> sbalneav: did you see the news about the next dev summit?
<cbx33> hi guys
<sbalneav> No, where is it?
<LaserJock> Google HQ
<cbx33> sbalneav ogra willbe back later
<LaserJock> \o/
<sbalneav> Man, how will we find it?
<sbalneav> that's a, ah say, that's a JOKE son...
<cbx33> guys I'm thinking of upgrading my pc - think a 3800 Dual Core, with an Asus A8N-SLI and 1Gb Corsair RAM would run vmware machines nicely
* sbalneav wonders if anyone knows who Foghorn Leghorn is :)
<Burgwork> LaserJock, where is that announced?
<Peaceful> Is there a HowTo somewhere for getting LTSP to work with edubuntu?
<cbx33> Peaceful check the website, most of it should run OOTB
<Peaceful> I just did an edubuntu install and then configured /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf...
<Burgwork> edubuntu.org/GettingStarted
<cbx33> http://www.edubuntu.org/GettingStarted
<cbx33> Burgwork oooh snap
<Peaceful> Burgwork: cbx33: I've been through that
<cbx33> so what isn't working
<Peaceful> I set a machine to network boot (PXE), it gets the ubuntu splash screen, then stops on:
<Peaceful> nfs: server x.x.x.x not responding, still trying
<cbx33> have you check the nfs service is running?
<Peaceful> x.x.x.x is the server's IP address, of course.
<Peaceful> cbx33: it appears to be
<cbx33> have you tried mounting the nfs from another machine?
<cbx33> is this edgy or dapper?
<Peaceful> cbx33: no.  I've never used nfs.
<Peaceful> cbx33: It's edubuntu 6.06.1
<cbx33> ok
<sbalneav> Is there a pastebin for this channel>
<sbalneav> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sbalneav> ah
<cbx33> sbalneav take your pick ;)
<sbalneav> Peaceful: Could you paste your /etc/exports file to the pastebin?
<Peaceful> sbalneav: sure
<cbx33> Burgwork / LaserJock what' the correct way to instruct people to restart a service
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> last time I told someone to do something in CLI and got told off
<LaserJock> sbalneav: haha, good old Foghorn.
<LaserJock> Burgwork: on fridge
<cbx33> I kow the name
<cbx33> but can't remember from where ;)
<Peaceful> sbalneav: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23241
<Peaceful> That pastebin site is slow for me.  ubunt-nl -> netherlands?
<sbalneav> Peaceful: Is your dhcpd server running?
<sbalneav> ps -ef | grep dhcpd
<Peaceful> sbalneav: yes
<cbx33> it's getting the ip sbalneav
<Peaceful> dhcpd     7851     1  0 12:51 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/dhcpd3 -q -pf /var/run/dhcp3-server/dhcpd.pid -cf /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf
<cbx33> is nfs running
<cbx33> ps aux | grep nfs
<Peaceful> ya, lots of nfsd lines
<sbalneav> Maybe the mountd's mucked.  do an invoke-rc.d nfs-kernel-server restart
<sbalneav> Lets see if that works
<Peaceful> nfsd processes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23242
<Peaceful> nfs restart:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23243
<cbx33> try rebootign the client
<Peaceful> ok, rebooting...
<Peaceful> didn't respond to 3-finger salute.  Had to hard-reset.
<Peaceful> splash screen...
<cbx33> did it get further?
<Peaceful> dropped to text
<cbx33> for the login?
<cbx33> or for n error?
<Peaceful> hasn't got to the same spot yet...
<cbx33> ah
<Peaceful> it paused on the "IP-Config: eth0 ..." line for a couple of minutes last time, looks like it's taking the same amount of time this time as well
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> sounds odd
<sbalneav> It's having trouble with the dhcp
<cbx33> yeh seems like it
<sbalneav> Can you paste your dhcpd.conf file to the pastebin?
<cbx33> Peaceful care to paste your hdcp conf
<cbx33> sbalneav hehe
<sbalneav> :)
<sbalneav> Great minds think alike.
<sbalneav> Fools seldom differ.
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> indeed
<Peaceful> dhcp conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23245
<Peaceful> ^- that's /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf
<Peaceful> now it's to "WARNING: /var/cache/man does not exist"  (it did that last time too)
<Peaceful> and there it is:   "nfs: server 10.1.2.58 not responding, still trying"
<sbalneav> Is that the IP address of the server?
<Peaceful> yep
<sbalneav> OK, so it's got the right server.  Any chance you could have some faulty networking hardware?  Something that's dropping UDP packets?
<sbalneav> Is this connected to a switch or a hub?
<Peaceful> Switch
<Peaceful> shouldn't be
<sbalneav> Managed or Unmanaged
<Peaceful> one of each
<Peaceful> two switches between the machines, actually
<Peaceful> the managed ones don't have any "features" turned on, though
<Peaceful> s/ones/one/
<sbalneav> Hmm
<sbalneav> On the server, check the dmesg command.
<Peaceful> nmap shows nfs open on 2049
<sbalneav> See if you're getting any "Too much work on eth0" or equivalent messages.
<Peaceful> sbalneav: nope, just the messages from nfsd and a RPC failure to cantact portmap
<Peaceful> I'll pastbin it...
<sbalneav> ah ha!
* sbalneav suspects portmap.
<Peaceful> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23248
<Peaceful> I put the nmap scan in that pastebin too
<sbalneav> Hmm
<sbalneav> OK, lets restart portmap, if it's borked, then mountd isn't gonna work.
<Peaceful> alrighty.
<Peaceful> /etc/init.d/portmap restart    ?
<sbalneav> invoke-rc.d portmap restart && invoke-rc.d nfs-kernel-server restart
<Peaceful> ah, ok
<sbalneav> then reboot client and cross fingers :)
<Peaceful> ok, rebooting
<Peaceful> splash...
<Peaceful> IP-Config: ...
<Peaceful> the "RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5)." line showed up in dmesg again
<Peaceful> client is warning about absence of /var/cache/man again...
<sbalneav> I know this is a stupid question, but there's not a firewall on this server, is there?
<Peaceful> nope
<sbalneav> heh.
<Peaceful> I checked iptables myself, it's empty
<Peaceful> and we don't have any hardware firewalls at all
<sbalneav> dpkg -l | grep nfs
<Peaceful> on the LAN at least
<sbalneav> got both nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server?
<Peaceful> dpkg output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23250
<Peaceful> yes
<sbalneav> showmount -e shows /opt/ltsp?
<Peaceful> It's a clean, default install of edubuntu 6.06.1
<Peaceful> shows "/opt/ltsp *"
<Peaceful> the client hit the same "nfs: ..." error
<sbalneav> Since it gets the kernel, and KNOWS where it's supposed to get the nfs from, and does appear to be actually TRYING to nfs mount, Im leaning towards thinking the config's ok.
<Peaceful> sounds reasonable
<Peaceful> so...is there something I need to configure with nfs?
<sbalneav> So, here's the next question: any chance we can get both the server AND the client on the same switch?  I'm assuming one's on one, and the other's on the other.
<Peaceful> ya, sure, I could go stick the client on the same dumb switch in the noisy server room
<sbalneav> I'm thinking we're dropping udp packets somehow.
<Peaceful> wouldn't it be simpler to tcpdump udp packets on the server?
<sbalneav> Maybe, if you feel comfortable trying that, have a look.
<Peaceful> There's a whole bunch of udp traffic that it sees, but it all looks like broadcast stuff
<Peaceful> oh, there the servers sending out udp stuff
<Peaceful> to an IP address in the dhcp range
<Peaceful> no incoming except for broadcast, though
<sbalneav> Hmmm
<sbalneav> Something's amiss there.
<Peaceful> I'll go stick it on the same switch, to rule that out.
<Peaceful> brb
<sbalneav> k
<Peaceful> ok, I OFFICIALLY hate Cisco now.  Before it was unofficial.
<Peaceful> That was IT!
<Peaceful> on the same switch, it works just fine.
<Peaceful> thanks, guys
<Peaceful> I'll go poke around the switches and see if I can't...punish them...somehow
<sbalneav> heh
<sbalneav> Glad we could help
<sbalneav> Cisco equipment is.... idiosyncratic. :)
<sbalneav> That's about as generous as I can be :)
<Peaceful> ya, no kidding.  Why the heck is a SWITCH dropping UDP traffic??  I want all my switches to be SWITCHES!
<Petaris> later all
<Peaceful> I can't find a single setting that looks like it would affect udp traffic
<Burgwork> Peaceful, might there be a switch to control broadcast traffic?
<Peaceful> Burgwork: I don't understand what you're asking
<Peaceful> Hmm...here's a setting:
<Peaceful> 802.1x->Interface Settings->FastEthernet0/1->Multiple Clients->Disabled
<Peaceful> Maybe that interferes with other switches that are connected to the big cisco switch?
<TeePOG> this might bethe wrong place to ask, but does Gnome have the equivalent of the KDE YaKuake Quake-style drop-down console? It's my favourite part of KDE
<Burgwork> TeePOG, yes, it does, but the name is escaping me right now
<TeePOG> nm Burgwork, will search in synaptic
<TeePOG> i just cannot be bothered installing KDE on a server whose sole purpose is a VMWare server
<Peaceful> hmm, nope, that wasn't the setting.  That's only for authentication stuff, and my authentication stuff is off anyway
<cbx33> ogra you alive yet?
<cbx33> brb 1.5 hours
<ogra> sbalneav, pong
<LaserJock> ogra: I don't suppose you've had a chance to look at edubuntu-menus
<ogra> not yet, i'll do it tomorrow if the CD isnt totally broken ...
<ogra> sorry for that ...
<LaserJock> oh yeah, Knot 3
<ogra> hmm, cbx33 didnt apply for motu ...
<rodarvus> he'll have to wait a few weeks more, I guess :/
<ogra> now that he didnt apply he will, yes
<rodarvus> (since they are almost done with the TB meeting)
<ogra> yep
<ogra> i see it
<Burgwork> ogra, he went out, maybe he didn't know about it
<ogra> well, i asked him to apply for motu :)
<ogra> but i guess he was too busy ... he did so much edubuntu work the last weeks
<ogra> i guess he spent every spare minute he had for us ...
<LaserJock> I'm afraid I might have scared him off a bit too
<LaserJock> :/
<Burgwork> no, I think he is in the for the long haul
<Burgwork> ogra, did you catch ivoks, myself and somebody else talking about public computing in -devel?
<LaserJock> I mean, he asked me about it
<LaserJock> and I suggested he hang around -motu a bit more
<LaserJock> to get know to the team, etc.
<ogra> Burgwork, i was very busy with RL half of the day 
<ogra> so no, i didnt
<pygi> LaserJock, you familiar with autotools perhaps?
<LaserJock> pygi: probably not more than you
<pygi> LaserJock, oki then, thanks anyway :)
<Burgwork> ogra, basically we figured out how to do desktop cleanup very easily
<LaserJock> oh man, gcompris source is huge
<ogra> LaserJock, yeah ... no fun to upload a new upstream version ...
<bddebian> Yep :-)
<Burgwork> gcompris 8 is almost out, too
<LaserJock> I was just going to look at this python dep bug
<ogra> Burgwork, to edgy for us :)
<Burgwork> too edgy?
<ogra> it can go into edgy+1 
<Burgwork> yep
<LaserJock> I tried gcompris out on my niece not too long ago
<LaserJock> but she was a little young
<ogra> to edgy == to near to the bleeding edge ;)
<Burgwork> that would be "too", not "to"
<LaserJock> details
<ogra> right
<ogra> ok, off for knot testing ... bbl
<Burgwork> oh, bugger
<Burgwork> I needed him
<LaserJock> me too
<LaserJock> must be terrible being that popular ;-)
<TeePOG> guys, having a problem... i installed compiz, enabled it... and suddenly all my programs are attached to the menubar at the top, over the gnome bar!
<Burgwork> TeePOG, welcome to why we don't use compiz...
<TeePOG> hmm... yet some people love it
<TeePOG> is there a way to repair the damage?
<Burgwork> switch back to metacity?
<TeePOG> erm... more information if you please?
<TeePOG> sorry, i normally use kde, gnome is a mystery to me
<Burgwork> compiz replaces metacity, the default gnome window manager
<Burgwork> or it replaces kwin
<TeePOG> ah ok...
<TeePOG> do i edit some file?
<ogra> hrm ... i should probably read the channel backlogs before running blindly into broken CDs ...
<TeePOG> where do i tell gnome to use metacity again?
#edubuntu 2006-09-13
<cbx33> ogra hey dude
<cbx33> yeh sorry took this evening off
<TeePOG> nm, i fixed it with "metacity --replace"
<cbx33> didn't think you'd be back for TB heheh ;)
<cbx33> ogra any progresson artwork?
<cbx33> oh and did you say you had done usplash, cos I upgraded today and didn't get it??
<cbx33> and another little bit of news - I've been asked to stand for chairman of the Southampton Technical Panel, for school admins/techies - hopefully will put me in a good position for promoting FLOSS
<cbx33> in talks with RichEd already ;)
<pygi> cbx33, see? you are famous, I told you =)
<cbx33> heh, nah, I've been on the panel for a while
<cbx33> and the guy who did it last time didn't want to do it this time ;)
<cbx33> ogra dude ;)
<ogra> cbx33, hey
<ogra> my wlan is dying constantly again here... :/
<cbx33> guess you didn't get my messages
<cbx33> sorry dude
<ogra> nope
<cbx33> hehe 1) sorry I didn't apply for motu this time...I didn't think you'd be back intime, plus I took a night off from work ;)
<cbx33> 2) did you get anywhere with artwork
<cbx33> 3) did you say you had done usplash, cos I apt-get upgraded today, but didnt see the new one :S
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> thats weird, i see it here
<cbx33> i got the old testing screen again
<cbx33> I'll reinstall tomorrow
<ogra> is the file existing ?
<ogra> probably i got the alternatives link wrong
<cbx33> I'll check it out tomorrow morming
<cbx33> and mail you
<ogra> i'll chec as well (need to get the CD done before tomorrow noon
<ogra> )
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> knot 3 eh?
<ogra> else we wont have a knot3
<ogra> yes, but i travel on thursday and need to do some preparation before 
<cbx33> cripes
<cbx33> anything I can do?
<ogra> nope
<TeePOG> hi again
<ogra> test tomorrow
<cbx33> ok
<ogra> but if you find probs i wont be able to fix them... 
<cbx33> hehehe
<cbx33> I'll just LP them
<ogra> so if there are blockers we'll have no knot
<ogra> its very bad timing
<cbx33> did you get artwork pacakge done?
<ogra> not yet
<TeePOG> why would my Gnome desktop not be able to browse my SMB network shares?
<TeePOG> from KDE, it works
<cbx33> http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=3163263343187879320&q=genre%3Acomedy
<cbx33> thought that may amuse people
<stormbuntu> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<stormbuntu> TeePOG, thats for you
<TeePOG> thanks stormbuntu, was AFK getting water :-)
<stormbuntu> ;)
<TeePOG> but this server isn't workgroup master... will SWAT still have an effect?
<stormbuntu> not sure
<stormbuntu> worth a shot thou
<TeePOG> will check, thx
<stormbuntu> ya
<TeePOG> just strange that it works on KDE and all
<TeePOG> also edubuntu btw
<stormbuntu> did you set it up on KDE?
<TeePOG> nope, it showed me the workgroup's computers, and asked for password when I click on a comp...
<TeePOG> in gnome, it tells me i don't have permission to view the workgroup
<stormbuntu> hmmm
<stormbuntu> but in KDE you do have permissions?
<stormbuntu> weired
<TeePOG> yup
<TeePOG> it's weird
<stormbuntu> weird*\
<TeePOG> snap
<stormbuntu> ping TeePOG 
<TeePOG> yah
<stormbuntu> lol
<TeePOG> is there no equivalent to Smb4k in gnome?
<stormbuntu> thas outta my league, ;)
<TeePOG> ok
<TeePOG> what do you do mostly, stormbuntu?
<stormbuntu> TeePOG, what do you mean?
<stormbuntu> I have been using ubuntu for about 3 weeks now
<stormbuntu> lol
<stormbuntu> and fell in love
<TeePOG> oh ok...
<TeePOG> thought you were one of the developers :-D
<stormbuntu> one of these days, one of these days
<TeePOG> lol indeed
<TeePOG> all of us
<LaserJock> hmm, where'd ogra go
<TeePOG> actually, i *MIGHT* go and work with the Tuxlab guys next year sometime... praying every day
* TeePOG will brb -- rebooting
<TeePOG> hi
<TeePOG> hi Amaranth
<Burgwork> hey Amaranth 
<Amaranth> hey
<Amaranth> I've found myself a major new timewaster
<Amaranth> grid wars :)
<TeePOG> what's that?
<Amaranth> You don't want to know, it'll suck you in.
<Amaranth> It's a clone of a hidden minigame from Project Gotham Racing
* TeePOG relishes his ignorance
<Amaranth> http://worldofstuart.excellentcontent.com/grid/wars.htm
<TeePOG> lol ok, will try it later
<TeePOG> if you have a *doze PC available, download Plasma Pong
<TeePOG> it's the most awesome version of that game, EVER
<TeePOG> anyhoo, rebooting, bbl
<bddebian> Hello
<TeePOG> morning
<sbalneav> Good evening, fellow Edubuntuites
<TeePOG> hi there sbalneav
<sbalneav> hello hello
<TeePOG> although it's more like "Good morning"
<sbalneav> That rather depends upon your longitude :)
* TeePOG takes another toke
<TeePOG> yah mon, i'm on a longitude of me own mon
<TeePOG> lol
<TeePOG> naw, working actually
<Yagisan> dappers ltsp should still work if I chane the ip addresses it allocats in /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf right ? the clients boot, but no one can log in anymore :(
<Yagisan> s/chane/change
<sbalneav> Yagisan: you'll need to sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys
<Yagisan> sbalneav, thanks mate. I knew I forgot something. (the wonders of far too little sleep)
<sbalneav> nP
<sbalneav> NP, I mean
<TeePOG> on an unrelated note, could you think of a reason why my sound isn't working?
<TeePOG> i get no errors
<TeePOG> sound seems to play
<TeePOG> except nothing comes out of the headphones
<Yagisan> IIRC sound is not supposed to be working on dapper. I've not tried edgy though
<TeePOG> wth? "sound not supposed to be working"... who decided this?
<Yagisan> TeePOG, everyone that did not have time ti implement it
<LaserJock> hi jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: hey
<jsgotangco> going to montain view?
<TeePOG> morning
<jsgotangco> hello
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: I should think so
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: how about you?
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: i doubt it
<jsgotangco> if i go, i pay for myself
<jsgotangco> or have employer pay for it (i think)
<LaserJock> really?
<jsgotangco> i need to have some tangible effort on my work by that time
<LaserJock> mhm
<LaserJock> my only concern is what my boss is going to think about me taking off 2 weeks this year just for Ubuntu dev summits
<jsgotangco> yeah its tricky especially if your work isnt related at all
<LaserJock> mhm
<jsgotangco> i have a derivative in the works, currently doing some specs
<LaserJock> cool
<LaserJock> using LP?
<jsgotangco> i haven't but i should i think
<LaserJock> we've been using LP a lot for that derivative raphink and I have been working on
<LaserJock> specs, bugs, hopefully soon rosetta
<jsgotangco> did you start from a desktop cd or from an alternate one?
<LaserJock> desktop
<LaserJock> Kubuntu
<LaserJock> we're targeting desktop users mostly
<jsgotangco> yes
<jsgotangco> maybe i should pull edubuntu desktop
<LaserJock> alternate is better for people who know what they're doing, but the desktop cd is flashier
<LaserJock> pretty straightforward to customize too
<jsgotangco> what the heck ill pull both
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: so is it an Edubuntu derivative then?
<jsgotangco> yeah
* TeePOG puts up dis hand for a question
<TeePOG> erm... LP?
<LaserJock> launchpad
<LaserJock> specifically http://launchpad.net
<TeePOG> ah, thanks
<TeePOG> ahhhhh, the wonders of having been up for 24 hours
<RichEd> Morning from a Suny Cape Town
<LaserJock> hi RichEd 
<RichEd> hi TeePOG : making progress ?
<RichEd> greetz LaserJock : did you get sorted with the basic menu for the freee ?
<RichEd> missing zed there : for the freeze
<LaserJock> I uploaded edubuntu-menus to Universe
<LaserJock> we'll probably want to tweak the .menu files
<LaserJock> but it's there anyway
<RichEd> and what did the basic look like in the end ?
<LaserJock> hmm, hang on a sec
<jsgotangco> hey RichEd good morning to you
<RichEd> hi jsgotangco : wassup in the Pacific regions today ?
<LaserJock> RichEd: heh, well it seems I don't have the source on me :/
<jsgotangco> RichEd: pretty quiet, its mostly doing research for now, did some of my homework though still havent gotten any replies from our contacts, but seems to be mindset has a better model suited to our requirements
* RichEd thinks LaserJock may taste bland without any source on him
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> I think it was: calculator, firefox, text editor, oo writer, oo calc
<RichEd> LaserJock: quick lesson for me ... If I wanted to add a new top level menu onto my Edubuntu Task Bar [ Applications ]  [ Places ]  [ System ]  [ myMenu ]  ...
<LaserJock> because that was before I got the "This is the final list" email
<LaserJock> ahh
<RichEd> And then add items to [ myMenu ]  where would I start to read up ?
<LaserJock> well, as far as the menu itself you need to look at the menu spec at freedesktop.org
<LaserJock> but getting it in the panel ...
<LaserJock> that might be gnome-menus
<RichEd> okay ... thanks ... will dig around on a quiet day :)
<jsgotangco> RichEd: at the moment, project is very much in flux, we couldn't think o f a way to approach it, we'll probably do something way different that is acceptable to regina
<LaserJock> RichEd: http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/latest/menustructure-0.html
<LaserJock> ^^ is a good resource
<RichEd> Thanks ... Who is regina and why is she fussy ?
<jsgotangco> RichEd: Gina
<RichEd> sorry jsgotangco : I read both of those lines as coming from LaserJock :-!
<RichEd> Let me read again without a slim timeslice between windows ... give me a minute
<LaserJock> haha
<LaserJock> well, I was hoping to catch ogra waking up before I went to bed
<LaserJock> but it doesn't look like I'm going to make it
<LaserJock> good night edubuntu land
<LaserJock> dream of thin clients and not-too-fat CDs
<RichEd> jsgotangco: okay ... my head is in the right gear now ... 
<RichEd> jsgotangco: I'd like to help with a chat to biunce around some ideas, and let me qualify that by saying *not* with an Ubuntu agenda, but with a general where to start to show some positive impact with your new role.
<RichEd> It would need to be a slow sensible chat, when I can have some dedicated time, and not to multi-taks, or get too broad or vague.
<RichEd> So, if you would like to send me a rambling email with some background: thoughts, concerns, areas of potential, constraints (political, financial, or other) ...
<RichEd> Then if I could read it on the weekend, we could make some time next week for a skype.
<RichEd> That's just an offer: No pressure. Take it or leave it. :)
<jsgotangco> RichEd: i'll whip one later or tomorrow, since friday is a free time for me, i could do it before the week ends
<RichEd> jsgotangco: No rush at all. It's a personal interest for me, and not a job item, but I am willing to jump in.
<RichEd> For example, the circumstances around cbx33 and his possible ICT chairman role have had some good resonance with some of the contacts I have been chatting to. And we now have a real troute forward to get a project going.
<Burgundavia_> RichEd: ict chairmanship?
<RichEd> So, if you and I chat, we may find the same w.r.t. Mindset & Sat-Ed, where we can find a realistic exercise to tackle in bite size chunks. Low on promises and PRO, high in results and delivery.
<RichEd> Stuff that makes real-world people confortable & happy.
<jsgotangco> ict chairmanship wow
<RichEd> Burgundavia: yeah ... cute & paste from above ... looks like you just missed the comment:
<RichEd> * Burgwork has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<RichEd> <cbx33> and another little bit of news - I've been asked to stand for chairman of the Southampton Technical Panel, for school admins/techies - hopefully will put me in a good position for promoting FLOSS
<RichEd> <cbx33> in talks with RichEd already ;)
<RichEd> As a quick expansion, it is a panel of 5 schools ICT admin staff.
<RichEd> So recommendations from cbx33 will be across 5 schools, and not just his own.
<RichEd> So we are working on him creating a project to "assess the impact of open source and how it could fit into the current environment alongside MS" on the basis that Open Source *will* arrive in schools, just a matter of when.
<RichEd> So he tells the panel, that his school will take the lead in an assessment study. He tells his school that the panel supports the idea that his school takes the lead in an assessment study.
<RichEd> And bang: it's an official project, sacntioned by the panel, and with an impact on 5 schools IT staff & environments.
<RichEd> That's just the concept we thrashed out yesterday.
<jsgotangco> brilliant its so evil i love it
<RichEd> The bottom line is that people are afraid of open source. If he can do an impact assessment, and conclude that there is none, and hey Edubuntu can share the server file store and authentication, and proxy. Then he says "come and see for yourselves" in my test lab.
<jsgotangco> RichEd: on a serious note, we (me and Gina) talked about doing this before, but since im a developer and she's a broadcast professional, we were a bit stumped
<jsgotangco> (parallel eval sort of thing)
<RichEd> And then they see it live for themselves, and someone says, that actually looks quite a lot like windoze ... (don't shoot me) ... then the thin end of the wedge is in place.
<RichEd> Last comment: We have a business experience volunteer in the UK who want to talks to schools management around Open Source (Jon Masters' father) ... so he would be the guest speaker at the demo.
<jsgotangco> anyways, the next few weeks would be interesting, my current job focuses on 3 areas in the foundation, but 60% of which is for E Media
<RichEd> jsgotangco: I can guarantee you that there is at least one place where Open Source will do a current job better than an existing OS. We just ned to find the spot to put the wedge in.
<jsgotangco> there's no question about it, the question is more on how E Media evolves to a technology driven project
<RichEd> And we combine the needs as follows: how does eMedia evolve to a technology driven project *priority* and what actual project do you tackle to demonstrate that, with a preference for a projecty that uses an Open Source plaftorm ... with the following important point:
<RichEd> You may not want to highlight the FOSS or pay it any attention at all up front. It it the platform you normally use, so you just go ahead and use it. After the eMedia result is demonstrated, then you may choose to say, and by the way, it is running on Ubuntu.
<RichEd> A simple fact of life, not a hard sell.
<RichEd> jsgotangco: make sense ?
<jsgotangco> sure, the solution being FOSS doesnt really sell on marketing terms, i mean if the solution we come up fits as FOSS, we've achieved our target
<RichEd> jsgotangco: "anyways, the next few weeks would be interesting, my current job focuses on 3 areas in the foundation, but 60% of which is for E Media" that's the backgound I'd like in the email ... what's on your plate now ... not what's for dessert later.
<RichEd> I must get into my email and the wiki pages now ... will be here ... but working :)
<jsgotangco> The current stuff in  E Media are on unrestricted DVDs so making them run as is on a computer will work, 
<RichEd> TeePOG: ping you still alive ?
<TeePOG> RichEd: pong. no, really.... pong... i forgot my roll-on :-(
<TeePOG> hehe
* TeePOG greets everyone
<cbx33> hey pygi 
<pygi> hey cbx33 
<cbx33> howz it going
<pygi> sleepy ^_^
<pygi> what about you?
<cbx33> heheh not too bad
<cbx33> ping RichEd 
<RichEd> 'lo cbx33 
<cbx33> news?
<RichEd> re: meeting with will ?
<RichEd> not seen him around for more than join & disconnect messages with about 2 mins inbetwen the 2
<pygi> once again morning :)
<TeePOG> morning pygi mate
<cbx33> mornin ogra 
<TeePOG> morning ogra
<ogra> cbx33, i have a working usplash theme here after installing edubuntu-artwork-usplash ... whre des your alternatives link point to ?
<ogra> *does
<cbx33> I'll just check
<ogra> the file is for sure in the package, so the only thing that could be wrong is the alternative ...
<ogra> ogra@edubuntu:~$ dpkg -c /var/cache/apt/archives/edubuntu-artwork-usplash_0.1.0-34_i386.deb |grep .so
<ogra> -rw-r--r-- root/root   2064992 2006-09-11 18:16 ./usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-edubuntu.so
<ogra> ...
<cbx33> ok I'll check it out now
<ogra> ogra@edubuntu:~$ ls -l /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so 
<ogra> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 42 2006-09-13 00:56 /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so -> /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-edubuntu.so
<ogra> thats how the link should look like
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> just checking now
<cbx33> yeh alternatives is wrong
<cbx33> how do I update properly :S
<ogra> where does it point to ? 
<ogra> must be a bug in the package ... 
<cbx33> could be 
<cbx33> tell ya what
<ogra> (i set the alternative manually during testing)
<cbx33> ahhh
<cbx33> if
<ogra> so tell me where it points to
<cbx33>  /usr/lib/usplash/edubuntu-splash.so
<ogra> hmm ... k
<ogra> thats the old file
<cbx33> and I used to have symlink at that location that pointed back
<cbx33> creating a neverending loop
<cbx33> circular resolution ;)
<ogra> no, thats right
<cbx33> so /usr/lib/usplash/edubuntu-usplash.so pointed back to alternatives ?
<ogra> thats how alternatives should work ... ubuntu-splash.so should point to /etc/alternatives  ...
<cbx33> oh ok
<cbx33> i see
<ogra> and /etc/alternatives should then point to edubuntu-splash.so
<cbx33> what about if I remove all the alternatives etc
<cbx33> and then try reinstalling the packge
<ogra> no, dont touch it
<cbx33> ok
<ogra> youre my testcase ;)
<ogra> (me tried to avoid the word guineapig :))
<ogra> i need a system where its broen to fix it ;)
<ogra> *broken ...
<cbx33> ogra: but I'm not sure it is broken
<cbx33> ogra: but I'm not sure it is broken
<ogra> hmm, easiest would probably be to just rename the .so ...
<cbx33> I edited a symlink in the /usr/lib/usplash
<ogra> well, you said you dont see the splash
<cbx33> no I don;t
<cbx33> but it could have been my fault
<ogra> right
<ogra> hmm
<cbx33> I didn't touch /etc/alternatives
<cbx33> but i did touch the one in /uer/lib/usplash
<cbx33> what do you suggest?
<ogra> what did you do with it ? 
<ogra> sadly the installer is still broken, else i could test with a CD ...
<cbx33> made it point to the .so in that folder
<ogra> no, thats wrong indeed
<cbx33> I know that now
<cbx33> Seveas: and I had a discussion and I must have gotten it wrong
<cbx33> but he said that circular resolution should happen
<cbx33> that's what threw me
<cbx33> ogra: i can reinstall with a knot 2 cd
<ogra> well, its not really circular 
<ogra> that would help a lot
<cbx33> two symlinks pointed directly to each other
<cbx33> ogra: np dude
<cbx33> I'll reinstall now
<cbx33> and test
<ogra> i have no knot2 around anymore ... only broken knot3's
<pygi> cbx33, you coming to UDS? :)
* TeePOG will brb
<cbx33> does desktop install faster than alternative?
<ogra> depends 
<ogra> .. totally on your CD speed 
<cbx33> it's ok
<ogra> but a workstation install would suffice
<pygi> cbx33, poke, you alive? :)
<cbx33> pygi: yup I'm here
<cbx33> I'm goign to try to get to UDS
* jsgotangco thinks you should
<pygi> nice cbx33 :)
<jsgotangco> too bad i dont see myself going this time around :/
<cbx33> I heard you're pretty busy
<jsgotangco> should be big when it hits
<jsgotangco> solidifies the project ;)
<cbx33> excellent
<cbx33> I'm hoping this panel chair position will give me some more opportunities
<jsgotangco> being involved in a free software / operating system wasn't enough????
<jsgotangco> :D
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> it's a position for chairman of an ICT panel in our city
<cbx33> I can advise schools ;)
<pygi> cbx33, once again I won't be probably :P
<cbx33> pygi: that sux :(
<pygi> cbx33, ah well :)
<pygi> why is wiki so slow :P
<cbx33> wiki is always slow
<pygi> cbx33, ah, thats true :-/
<cbx33> ogra: is the ltsp build chroot progress indicator getting an upgrade ?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> sadly i didnt manage to get that done this time ...
<ogra> (to many other changes)
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> just enquiring
<pygi> ogra, let's hope I can get my keys signed at least on Hungarian conf., so could help you a bit with MOTU-ing
<pygi> this way is very bad :-/
<ogra> that'd be cool :)
<cbx33> I'll be applying for MOTU at next opportunity ;)
<ogra> yeah, finding a sponsor for every upload is annoying
<pygi> cbx33, and you'll be accepted :)
<pygi> ogra, I wrote something for UDS also:
<pygi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperSummitMountainView/Sponsorship?action=subscribe
<pygi> ergh :P
<pygi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperSummitMountainView/Sponsorship
<pygi> I'm all the way down ^_^
<cbx33> pygi: I don;t know if I'll be accepted...LaserJock had some good points
<cbx33> heh ;)
<pygi> cbx33, what good points? :)
<cbx33> the fact that I havn't actually done huge amounts of pacakging
<ogra> pygi, yeah, i see you :)
<cbx33> just that I need upload rights a lot of the time
<pygi> ogra, that stuff any good that I weitten? :)
<ogra> sure
<pygi> cbx33, ok, lets do more packaging, you willing? :)
<ogra> you list a lot :)
<pygi> ogra, I can list even more, but decided I'll stop not to crash wiki:)
<ogra> heh
<cbx33> pygi: you done tonnes.....on that wiki page ;)
<cbx33> pygi: sure we can do more packaging hehehe
<pygi> cbx33, ok, tommorow is the day when we start packaging more
<cbx33> heh
<pygi> we can get at least 10 new packages by the time you need to be accepted :)
* cbx33 laughs 
<cbx33> I'm not that good
<cbx33> that's like one a day
<pygi> cbx33, that's why I'll be helping :P
<cbx33> you're great pygi 
<pygi> heh
<pygi> cbx33, and btw. you've done more then I did ;) /comment on your above statement/
<cbx33> *bah* - trouble with me is I do loads of little bits that I forget about
<cbx33> heh
<ogra> hmm, we have a lot of space on the CDs ...
* ogra wonders if he should make epiphany the default ... we'd have space for it
<cbx33> 0.o
<cbx33> where di all the space some from?
<ogra> i dropped the linux-headers packages and gcc ...
<ogra> gcc needs to come back ...
<cbx33> ahhhh
<ogra> but the headers arent urgently needed imho
<ogra> we have ~20M 
<cbx33> wow
<ogra> gcc will take 8 i think
<cbx33> that's still 12
<ogra> so we still have some spare space
<ogra> well, dont forget the langpacks
<ogra> currently there is only en
<cbx33> ahhh
<cbx33> what did we have on the last cd ?
<ogra> but even with adding two or three langs we'll be able to add ephy
<cbx33> when is the meeting today
<cbx33> ?
<cbx33> I'm working on the minutes
<cbx33> I'll have them done soon :(
<ogra> 20:00 UTC
<jsgotangco> crap ill try to attend
<pygi> ogra, if we have space, epiphany is good go I think
<vinze> highvoltage?
<highvoltage> yes?
<vinze> Jani of Xubuntu has asked for volunteers to run the Xubuntu website
<vinze> Me and someone else have volunteered but we cannot do anything right now 
<vinze> Jani said we had to contact you
<highvoltage> vinze: ah, yes
<ogra> oh shit ...
<cbx33> ogra: that's not like you
<cbx33> what's up
<ogra> we have the first easyubuntu user in edubuntu :/
<cbx33> my machine is still installing
<cbx33> ogra: ??
<pygi> ogra, o joy, where, what?!
<ogra> on the ML
* pygi looks
<cbx33> ah1
<cbx33> heh
<pygi> o joy, really
<cbx33> ogra: still installing ;)
<cbx33> ogra: upgrading
<cbx33> I'll let you know if it works soon
<cbx33> 291Mb to download
<ogra> cbx33, stop
<ogra> i'm uploading the artwork packages to people atm... just use these two
<ogra> cbx33, just grab the -35 packages from http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/
<RichEd> !seen willvdl
<ubotu> I last saw willvdl (n=willvdl@vc-196-207-37-219.3g.vodacom.co.za) 19h 40m 58s ago, quiting: Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)
<cbx33> well ogra it's already doing it now ;)
<cbx33> plkus Ineed an up to date version anyway
<cbx33> ogra: pacakge is still broken
<cbx33> yikes that's a bad bug
<cbx33> if I switch to a VTT it screws my display
<ogra> cbx33, did you test the fixed package i asked you for ? 
<cbx33> just getting them now
<ogra> if you have the broken one i'm not sure thats easily fixable
<cbx33> shoud I apt-get remove the other ones?
<ogra> thats why i asked you to stop the upgrade and uses these instead
<ogra> no
<cbx33> ah...
<ogra> wont help the alternative
<cbx33> I'll reinstall.....
<cbx33> only took 2 hours
<ogra> please test them first
<pygi> cbx33, 2 hours to install? that's so weird :-/
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> yeh
<ogra> pygi, for a knot2 install with all upgrades ? 
<pygi> ogra, yes, it's still weird :P
<cbx33> ogra: it works
<cbx33> but there is a bug in X or something
<cbx33> when ever X drops to a vtt, I get flashing display
<cbx33> brb
<cbx33> i have the new usplash
<cbx33> brb
<ogra> ok
<ogra> cbx33, so there were no errors in either of the two package during installing them ? 
<cbx33> ogra: doesnt seem to be
<ogra> great
<ogra> i uploaded with the higher grade as default wallpaper and the new gnome-splash as well 
<jsgotangco> hey guys
<ogra> so we'll need gdm and ldm done and i need to do a bunch of theme structure changes (gnome themes support default wallpapers now)
<ogra> RichEd, do you have any dates for the edulinux thing in poland ? 
<RichEd> no dates confirmed ogra ... they are waiting for a response from Minerva ...
* RichEd is away from desk for 20 min
<willvdl> ping high,
<willvdl> highvoltage, ping rather
<highvoltage> willvdl: pong
<willvdl> erm, seeing a pvt window?
<highvoltage> yep
<highvoltage> willvdl: I'm identified, I'm sure you should be able to read my messages?
<willvdl> yip
<Petaris> Hi Yagisan
<Yagisan> G'day Petaris 
<Petaris> Anyone know of a good music notation program for kids that will run well on ltsp?
<Petaris> a drag and drop interface and the ability to play the notes back is important aswell
<Yagisan> I can't think of any off the top of my head.
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> We have a win software that does it but it doesn't work well on linux
<RichEd> Damn adsl resets :(
<RichEd> ogra: did you reply to my no dates confirmed ?
<RichEd> ogra: when do you leave for the hack-fest ?
<ogra> tomorrow  ~6
<cbx33> ogra: hi
<willvdl> RichEd, seems Telkom is also experiencing problems
<cbx33> ogra: usplash = broken system :(
<cbx33> you know that black screen I told you about
<ogra> cbx33, with the -35 package ? 
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> I got the shutdown one
<cbx33> once I had upgraded
<ogra> damned 
<ogra> i wont be able to fix that anymore
<cbx33> but now it's broken
<ogra> and the CD just explodes to 60MB oversizedness
<cbx33> sorry ogra, I was teaching...
* cbx33 runs a session every two weeks now for 2 hours, teaching OSS and Linux - esp ubuntu
<ogra> so no knot3 then :(
<cbx33> damn it
<cbx33> how the heck did you get it working
<cbx33> must be an error in usplash-dev
<ogra> it works just fine here 
<ogra> in ltsp as well as on the laptop
<cbx33> hmm
<ogra> but thats not my problem now
<cbx33> did you buikld with the current usplash-dev
<ogra> need to care for other stuff and ne
<RichEd> willvdl: it's the usual once every 24 hour resets ... sometimes it comes back up clean, sometimes the DNS servers are unavailable for 3-4 minutes and it screws things up. mail recovers well, Xtalk needs a forced reconnect.
<ogra> ed to pack my bags
<cbx33> sorry ogra 
<RichEd> Sometmes I don't even notice a thing .. other days it's a b!tch
<cbx33> when I had the shutdown one I wrongly assumed it work...then the bell went and I had to go teach
<ogra> and that was a plain install without -34 inbetween at any time ? 
<cbx33> no
<cbx33> that was with the 34 install
<cbx33> I shall try again without the 34 install
<cbx33> a little later
<ogra> thats what i asked you for ...
<cbx33> my laptop is gonna die ;)
<cbx33> I know but remember when you said stop, I had already upgraded
<ogra> only test the -35 packages from people
<cbx33> and you said test it anyway
<ogra> they should as well fix it for you
<ogra> its odd that they didnt
<cbx33> well, they didn;t fix it
<cbx33> but I will try just the 35's later on
<cbx33> I'm sorry I screwed it up
<ogra> where does the alternative point to now ? 
<cbx33> hmmm just checking
<ogra> it should just connect ubuntu-splash.so with edubuntu-splash.so again
<cbx33> ok I'll check
<cbx33> am just loggin into gnome
<ogra> i reverted that silly renaming ... no idea why that was done in ubuntu
<cbx33> it points to the right place
<ogra> ok
<ogra> and the file is also there ?
<pygi> highvolt1ge, !!!
<cbx33> yup it's there
<cbx33>  /usr/lib/usplash/edubuntu-splash/so
<cbx33>  /usr/lib/usplash/edubuntu-splash.so
<ogra>  /so ?
<ogra> ah
<ogra> ok, then it should be fine 
<ogra> try running update-initramfs -u again 
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> am doing
<cbx33> maybe it's this laptop doesn't like....no that doesn't make sense
<cbx33> I have had usplash on here before
<cbx33> maybe one of the dev updates broke it on this laptop
<ogra> dev updates ? 
<cbx33> usplash-dev
<ogra> that shouldnt be installed on a fresh install
<cbx33> ogra: nope that didnt fix
<cbx33> i'll try jus the fresh install with your updates later
<cbx33> and I'll mail you results
<cbx33> you be around for the meeting
<ogra> no idea yet
<ogra> i'm hours behind with my stuff
<juliux> hi all
<cbx33> sorry dude
<pygi> ogra, any chance I can help with something?
<ogra> unliekely
<ogra> you could get me some time machine :)
<ogra> my prob is that i had no opportunity to test anything yet due to general installer breakages 
<ogra> now we are 60M oversized
<ogra> (suddenly)
<pygi> ogra, I thought we had extra space this morning :-/
<jsgotangco> ugghhhhhh
<ogra> that means i wont have a new CD before 18-19 UTC
<pygi> damn
<ogra> i havent packed my bags for next week yet, and i fly out tomorrow very early 
<jsgotangco> are you having a holiday?
<ogra> and wont be able to work on the CDs before friday again 
<ogra> no
* pygi thinks he'll have to act soon about becoming MOTU, this way he's mostly useless :-/
<ogra> jsgotangco, i'm flying to a ltsp sprint 
<jsgotangco> pygi: ive said that to myself since january 2005
<jsgotangco> gahhh
<ogra> unfortunately i missed that we have knot3 planned for tomorrow
<jsgotangco> yeah
<pygi> jsgotangco, my problem is that there is no way I can get my gpg keys signed before hungarian conf. :-/
<pygi> The packaging stuff is really not a problem
<ogra> pygi, unfortunately in this situation nobody can help me, not even a motu ... it needs to be a main guy who is familiar with seeds, metapackages and CD building
<pygi> ogra, perhaps, but this wouldn't happen if you didn't have to bother with other stuff
<ogra> i dint bother with any universe stuff this time ...
<ogra> 90% of my work in edgy was ltsp
<ogra> and 8% CD building and probably 2% artwork, SCP, willowng
<jsgotangco> its just bad timing
<ogra> yes
<ogra> if i had the next 24h to sort everything it would be fine 
<pygi> ogra, hopefully we'll be able to merge me in into that ltsp stuff someday somehow ^_^
<ogra> if something avoids that ubuntu releases tomorrow and it gets postponed to friday, we still have a chance
<pygi> ogra, can't we by any chance request postponing?
<ogra> no
<pygi> aha,ok
<ogra> my prob is that i couldnt test anything yet .. 
<ogra> so even if the installer works again, i dont know how ltsp will behave, if something from edubuntu-desktop or -server is broken ...
<ogra> every fix for them takes several hours until we can have a new CD to test
<ogra> i.e. a meta fix would mean to update the seeds ... then wait 30 min until the change is on LP then build a new meta ... upload that, wait 2h until thats built ... 
<ogra> then build CDs, download/rsync them and start testing 
<ogra> so thats ~3-4h for every small fix
<ogra> its not a timing issue as jsgotangco said, but rather a speed issue with the infrastructure 
<jsgotangco> it does take a while for them to build considering wee building to 3 architectures at least
<ogra> i think for edgy+1 i'll set up my own CD build environment so i can buold/fix until everything is fine and then onyl use LP for the last bit
<ogra> but thats indeed not the prupose of LP
<pygi> ogra, post-edgy we'll have to talk a bit ... you'll have to inform me bit more so I can help you hacking LTSP
<pygi> best would be if we could discuss it on conf. along with that burning devices support on thin clients
<ogra> yep
<ogra> did you list that on the sponsoring table ?
<pygi> ogra, I haven't listed burning support on thin clients, no
<pygi> I can do so ^-^
<ogra> do it, then i can refer to it ;)
* pygi visits always-slow wiki
* ogra waves bye bye to asian fontpacks ...
<pygi> ogra, under interests, right? I cant put it under affliances yet :P
<ogra> sure
<ogra> who else should do it apart from you :)
<pygi> ogra, you & sbalnev (or whatever) :P
<pygi> I don't think on implementing it on my own ^_^
<ogra> pfft, we dont know the code as good as you
<pygi> ogra, I don't know iscsi not a bit :P
<pygi> I don't know iscsi not even a bit*
<jsgotangco> later guys
<pygi> later jsgotangco :)
<jsgotangco> enjoy your wednesday while it lasts
<jsgotangco> ;)
<pygi> ogra, and I'm willing to give instructions ^_^
<IceGuest_5> hi all
<IceGuest_5> anyone here knows where I can go for mac support
<ogra> with edubuntu ? 
<ogra> or general ubuntu ? 
<IceGuest_5> ubuntu
<ogra> in #ubuntu then
<IceGuest_5> I setup ubuntu on a Ibook
<IceGuest_5> aand I am having a problem logining
<IceGuest_5> login in 
<IceGuest_5> something about bonobo-activation -server
<IceGuest_5> and the date is old on the laptop
<ogra> right, thats a known bug, set the clock right ...
<IceGuest_5> I was just in ubuntu
<IceGuest_5> how do I do that
<IceGuest_5> for the clock
<pygi> ogra, o btw., we must have specs for discussion there before the summit, right? 
<ogra> pygi, there is plenty of time between release and the conf to add empty specs 
<pygi> ogra, aha, ok, thanks
<ogra> we should have an empty spec that roughly outlines what should happen with it
<ogra> the details will be discussed at he BOF
<pygi> ok, that shouldn't be too hard then
<TeePOG> evening
<STORMCHAS3R> TeePOG, morning
<TeePOG> hi STORMCHAS3R
<STORMCHAS3R> wassssusp
<TeePOG> can anyone please tell me what the command is to choose which desktop manager runs over ltsp?
<TeePOG> not much STORMCHAS3R, you?
<STORMCHAS3R> same ol,   just trying to learn about edubuntu and ltsp
<STORMCHAS3R> brb,  teachers a whining about microsoft problems
<TeePOG> yah, me too... it's really good, when it's a happy installation
<TeePOG> sure
<ogra> TeePOG, sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-session-manager
<ogra> edgy will fix that, it already has a session selector in the login manager
<TeePOG> thanks ogra
* TeePOG is pushing 35hrs awake
* STORMCHAS3R thinks you guys should create a book on edubuntu and ltsp
<STORMCHAS3R> TeePOG, ouch
<TeePOG> btw ogra... is edgy stable enough for a server yet?
<ogra> STORMCHAS3R, there is one ... feel free to particiapte ... pygi leads it
<STORMCHAS3R> ogra, on the edubuntu site?
* TeePOG is planning a book on ltsp/ubuntu/internet cafes
<ogra> TeePOG, well, it stil has bugs ... but for testing and personal usage its fine 
<STORMCHAS3R> nice
<ogra> dont use it in proiduction environments yet
<STORMCHAS3R> cookbook ogra ?
<pips1> ogra: does the ubuntu distro build system have a name?
<TeePOG> thanks ogra
<ogra> i'll be on a ltsp hackfest in detroit the next 5 days where i hope to fix the remaining bugs 
<ogra> pips1, launchpad
<pips1> ta
<TeePOG> btw ogra: has anyone gotten sound working in dapper yet? some update or fix?
<pygi> STORMCHAS3R, if you are willing, please say so ^_^ It was called edubuntu cookbook for dapper, yes...now we call it Edubuntu Handbook ^_^
<ogra> STORMCHAS3R, yes
<pygi> TeePOG, you are also willing to help :)
<pygi> you are also welcome to help*
<ogra> TeePOG, doesnt it work for you ? 
<STORMCHAS3R> pygi, willing to?
<TeePOG> pygi: as soon as i've slept... plus i'm moving house tomorrow
<ogra> you need to set SOUND=True in lts.conf
<pygi> TeePOG, no worries :)
<pygi> STORMCHAS3R, to help writing book ^_^
<TeePOG> no ogra... i tried in gnome and KDE... and this was local on the server, not over ltsp
<STORMCHAS3R> I would love to help
<STORMCHAS3R> who do i need to talk to ?
<ogra> TeePOG, then its an alsa bug in ubuntu  ... 
<pygi> STORMCHAS3R, oki, feel free to mail me (mario dot danic at gmail dot com) and tell me what are you familiar with, and what are you interested in writing about
<pygi> STORMCHAS3R, to me :)
<TeePOG> STORMCHAS3R: create a launchpad account
<ogra> in ltsp it should work right away with the SOUND=True
<STORMCHAS3R> great
<pips1> ogra: is there a "canonical" ;-) unit testing framework used for ubuntu-specific apps?
<pygi> STORMCHAS3R, so mail with above info pls ^_^
<pygi> STORMCHAS3R, then you'll get assignments, we're short on time ;)
<ogra> pips1, not that i know of, but sfllaw would be the better person to ask (he's QA)
<pips1> ta2
<TeePOG> ogra: should i use a different sound server then?
<STORMCHAS3R> great
<STORMCHAS3R> sending shortly
<ogra> TeePOG, on a normal desktop gstreamer is used in gnome ... dunno what kde uses ... in ltsp esd is used
<pygi> STORMCHAS3R, thanks :)
<ogra> gstreamer writes directly to alsa afaik
<TeePOG> nm ogra, sound is not essential... it would be nice thugh
<TeePOG> what about arts?
<ogra> well, it should work out of the box
<ogra> at least on a standard workstation 
<ogra> arts is likely what kde uses
<TeePOG> well, whatever it is, it's not working on my kubuntu-desktop OR my default edubuntu-desktop
<ogra> wait until crimsun gets here again .. he's the alsa guy
<TeePOG> i'll rather return another day... waayyyy too tired
<STORMCHAS3R> pygi, mario sent
<pygi> STORMCHAS3R, thanks, will hopefully read it today
<TeePOG> oh ffs... "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: x-session-manager is not installed"
<TeePOG> what? i just used it yesterday
<ogra> that cant be
<TeePOG> so say i
<ogra> err
<ogra> sorry, my fault
<TeePOG> must it be run from local server? i'm on an ltsp host atm
<ogra> update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<ogra> i always mix that up
<TeePOG> ahhhhh ok
<TeePOG> no worries
<ogra> and i havent slept much more than you :)
<TeePOG> we're getting old before or time
<ogra> well ..
<ogra> i'm already old :)
* TeePOG refrains from comment
* TeePOG will brb, rebooting into gnome
* STORMCHAS3R goes to help the teachers with Microsoft issues, .lol, brb
<Laser_away> ogra: thanks :-)
<ogra> welcome :)
<STORMCHAS3R> im sure this is a odd ?, but does anything need to be installed on the thin-client for it to boot to the lts?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> it boots via net from the server 
<ogra> but it needs to be PXE capable
<STORMCHAS3R> rgr, so it pulls dhcp from the lts, and boots from a PXE net card
<ogra> PXE pulls the ip and info where to get its kernel from dhcp
<STORMCHAS3R> sweet, i am in the process of setting this up to test out
<RichEd> cbx33: willvdl and I spoke on the phone earlier. He is up to speed with what needs to be done, and understands the requirement. We can try to meet tomorrow to set up a schedule.
<bddebian> Howdy
<pygi> howdy bddebian :)
<bddebian> Hi pygi
<pygi> how's you?
<bddebian> OK, thanks. You?
<pygi> good, thanks
<pygi> kinda busy as always
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<cbx33> RichEd ok
<mhz> hi all
<bddebian> Hello mhz
<mhz> bddebian: hi
<cbx33> ogra just gonna start the reformat now ;)
<cbx33> then I'll grab those packages and upgrade ;)
<Burgwork> somebody pinged me?
<STORMCHAS3R> Ok, if a P3 does not have a PXE net card in there, what are the other choices?  Install a new PXE able net card, or?
<ogra> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPBootingClientsWithoutPxe
<STORMCHAS3R> ty ogra 
<STORMCHAS3R> I read the tuxlabs cookbook, and I am curious how one achieves the wizzy server?
<highvoltage> STORMCHAS3R: it's a seperate box
<LaserJock> ogra: does the latest saybayon fix bug #38410
<highvoltage> STORMCHAS3R: you can get the iso at http://www.wizzy.org.za
<STORMCHAS3R> highvoltage, ty
<LaserJock> did tuxpaint recently get promoted to main?
<highvoltage> I think it's been in there since breezy :)
<STORMCHAS3R> ty
<highvoltage> (or at least, I think it has since it's been in edubuntu since then)
<highvoltage> LaserJock: how are you doing?
<LaserJock> there is a tuxpaint bug assigned to MOTU
<LaserJock> which I thought was odd since it's a Main package
<LaserJock> highvoltage: oh, fine
<highvoltage> probably a mistake someone made
<LaserJock> highvoltage: got edubuntu-menus uploaded at least
<highvoltage> people are used to all the cool stuff being in universe ;)
<LaserJock> mhm
<highvoltage> oh nice
<highvoltage> I wish I had more time this weekto play with it, I think I'll only have some space to breath again Sunday
<highvoltage> our team has doubled in size the last two months and still we can't keep up :)
<EmxBA> hi folks ;)
<highvoltage> hi Em	
<LaserJock> highvoltage: yeah, I was wondering if you'd be able to make the next dev summit with all the work you are doing
<highvoltage> hi EmxBA, how are things your side of the world?
<highvoltage> LaserJock: I won't :(
<highvoltage> I don't know how much time I'll be able to commit to ubuntu besides doing work on our tuxlab derivative
<EmxBA> highvoltage: uh, let me write it....
<highvoltage> so it wouldn't be right of me to attend
<highvoltage> I hope that I get time sorted out next year
<EmxBA> pygi: :) hello ;)
<highvoltage> the last 3 years have been very strange 
<EmxBA> ubuntu-hr.org is cool ;) btw, how do you got it hosted in africa? :) i want to make ubuntu-bs.org 
<highvoltage> EmxBA: bs?
<EmxBA> bosnia, highvoltage
<pygi> hello highvoltage, E
<pygi> EmxBA*
* highvoltage checks ubuntu-hr
<EmxBA> highvoltage: uh, school started few weeks ago ;) and I'm curently translating Ubuntu Guide 
<LaserJock> highvoltage: we'll miss you for sure, but I understand
<highvoltage> LaserJock: I'm glad to hear that. I thought that some might have some resentment toward me for not being as involved as I say I would
<EmxBA> pygi: do you contribute to ubuntu-hr.org?
<highvoltage> I'm kind of over that though, I know that I'd be able to get back into it within the next six months, I'll do whatever it takes
<pygi>  EmxBA, yes, one of its founders
<pygi> highvoltage, whats wrong with ubuntu-hr?
<LaserJock> highvoltage: no resentment for sure, I think everybody knows how it goes. I've got a few projects I'm working on myself
<pygi> highvoltage, whats happening?!
<EmxBA> pygi: ...
<EmxBA> who i need to talk to about ubuntu-bs?
<highvoltage> pygi: nothing's wgong with it :)
<highvoltage> LaserJock: cool
<highvoltage> EmxBA: I suppose you want to start a loco team around it too? perhaps you should speak to community council then
<EmxBA> highvoltage: there isubuntu-l10n-bs on launchpad....
<EmxBA> ...but i think that we should do the same thing like ubuntu-hr, open ubuntu-bs.org which would be hosted in island of man and there would also be a repository, highvoltage
<ogra> LaserJock, we still dont have default profiles ...
<LaserJock> grrr
<LaserJock> that really is a weird thing
<LaserJock> could we just ship a default profile?
<LaserJock> is that enough? or do we need code?
<ogra> users need to be added to the default profile :/
<cbx33> hi ogra
<cbx33> just about to test uspalsh
<LaserJock> ogra: yucky :(
<ogra> cbx33, fine, but as i said its to late to change it anyway
<ogra> i'm just building the last CD i can today
<cbx33> yes i know
<EmxBA> ey
<EmxBA> i have a question ;)
<ogra> (andp pray that its below 700 meg)
<EmxBA> i'm upgrading my ubuntu every day, so that means i don't have to install edgy when it's released?
<cbx33> ogra where did the extra come from
<ogra> fonts
<cbx33> :(
<ogra> they slipped in during the merge of the new recommends handling
<ogra> but i'm not sure i dropped enough
<STORMCHAS3R> in the /etc/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf, i am not sure what to edit for the dhcp server
<ogra> see the gettingstarted doc from the channel topic
<ogra> ok, everybody cross your fingers ... CD build is done ... waiting for the publisher
<ogra> YA
<ogra> Y
<ogra> edgy-install-i386.iso          13-Sep-2006 18:54  698M 
<ogra> PHEW !
<LaserJock> \o/
<ogra> TESTING !!!
<cbx33> ogra uspalsh didn't work
<cbx33> i'l download and test the new one now
<cbx33> ogra i did a fresh install - and applied those debs
<cbx33> but t still didn't work
<cbx33> brb - berooting 
<cbx33> ogra, getting cd now ;)
<cbx33> ah....it feels good to be back on ubuntu
<STORMCHAS3R> I can boot to the ltsp and get the "edubuntu" login screen, but after i log in, it brings me back to the login screen,  not sure what the ish is?
<Srecko> yo
<Srecko> I have question
<Srecko> does edubuntu teach you how to use linux itself too?
<EmxBA> Srecko: i can help you on croatian ;)
<Srecko> whoa
<EmxBA> Srecko: no , you must learn, Edubuntu doesn't come with howtos for compiling/surfing/editing/configuring and etc...what do you mean exactly? usage in schools?
<LaserJock> Srecko: not in the sense of having programs to teach you linux, but you will certainly learn linux by using it
<Srecko> ok
<Srecko> I thought so
<Srecko> But is it easier to start with it than with ubuntu or kubuntu?
<LaserJock> not really
<LaserJock> they are all about the same
<LaserJock> "learning linux" is a pretty vague term too
<EmxBA> Srecko: edubuntu is better if you are stundet 
<Srecko> as a student, will I have any reasons to use it instead of (k)ubuntu
<Srecko> ok, cool
<EmxBA> Srecko: yap ;)
<Srecko> why? :D
<EmxBA> Srecko: i can help you on croatian if you want ;) really
<Srecko> nah
<Srecko> it's the same either way ;)
<pygi> Srecko, you again :PPP
<LaserJock> Srecko: well, what are you a student of and at what level?
<pygi> Srecko, prestani gnjaviti ljude molio bih :)
<EmxBA> :) pygi
<pygi> LaserJock, he's not student :)
<Srecko> nikog ja ne gnjavim
<EmxBA> Srecko: i bosanca i hrvata nadje na #edubuntu :)
<pygi> this is english channel, pls :)
<Srecko> gnjavljenje  =  pitanje: "Kakav burek volis"
<LaserJock> so it's a Croatian takeover of #edubuntu :-)
<Srecko> stoga...
<EmxBA> pygi: ok ;)
<Srecko> hehee
<EmxBA> LaserJock: :)
<pygi> Srecko, english pls, thank you
<Srecko> kk
<pygi> LaserJock, EmxBA is from Bosnia
<EmxBA> BA stands for Bosnia, pygi ;)
<EmxBA> pygi: oh, i've asked you about ubuntu-hr.org and you haven't answered me..what do I need to do to open such a website hosted on canonical servers in island of man ? :)
<pygi> Srecko, so now, how can we help you? :)
<pygi> EmxBA, we host on our own server
<pygi> EmxBA, for Isle of man, search wiki :P
<Srecko> So, how exactly is it better for students (there's no live cd)
<EmxBA> pygi: whois information says that it's hosted on isle of man ;)
<Srecko> (... included in shipment at shipit so i couldnt actually see)
<pygi> EmxBA, o really? just the domain ^_^
<EmxBA> Registrant City:Douglas, Isle of Man, pygi
<pygi> EmxBA, well yes, the domain :P
<pygi> Srecko, pm -- window pls
<EmxBA> ah, that's exactly what i want, the domain should be in isle of man ;) and server would be mine
<pygi> EmxBA, I forgot who to contact :P Elmo perhaps ^_^
<EmxBA> Elmo?
<pygi> just ignore me, I'll find who is it :P
<pygi> LaserJock, what happened with highvoltage today? I wasnt here, but he was talking something strange?
<LaserJock> I don't think so
<pygi> LaserJock, hm, k
<LaserJock> he's busy with work and was hoping people weren't mad at him because he hasn't had much time for Edubuntu
<pygi> ah, ofcourse no one is mad
<pygi> Srecko, so how exactly can we help you?
<Srecko> pm, you bloody idiot
<Srecko> you told me to switch to pm, and now...
<pygi> Srecko, I did switch to pm, you haven't registered you know
<pygi> and stop insulting
<Srecko> oh shit
* Srecko lupa glavom u zid.
<EmxBA> LOL. 
* Srecko se ispricava. Srecko will also speak only english from now on
<EmxBA> ah, you apologises, Srecko? :)
* pygi thinks talking to people like that is not healty :P
<EmxBA> ccc. use english. from now. forever.
* EmxBA is leaving....by
<EmxBA> :) 
<Petaris> later all
<stormbuntu> so how come i cant login to ltsp? when i try to it kicks me bak to the login page.  I checked the logs and it said something about gconf server not started.  I checked and i didnt see a gconf server to start, any thoughts?
<pygi> stormbuntu, gconf server?!
<pygi> stormbuntu, ltsp-update-keys?
<pygi> if I remember correctly :P
<stormbuntu> maybe thats it,  i set up at work, hoping to show "the bobs" the benefits of a thin client,  anamzing stuff
* ogra waves from a half successful knot3 install
<LaserJock> half?
<ogra> yeh
<LaserJock> half unsuccesful? or only half done?
<LaserJock> :-)
<ogra> well
<ogra> all the ltsp settings didnt apply, apparently edubuntu-artwork -35 wasnt built
<LaserJock> :(
<ogra> apparently the lts.conf isnt installed
<ogra> sound comes out of the client for login but not for RB
<ogra> nautilus is not able to start at all
<LaserJock> ogra: do you make the .isos on your own machine or on a Canonical machine?
<LaserJock> or does LP do that?
<ogra> and xchat gnome is the worst app i've ever seen
<LaserJock> :-)
<highvoltage> :(
<ogra> it doesnt put my name in front of lines i type as long as nobody else spoke
<ogra> thats so weird
<highvoltage> geez
<ogra> i discovered a bug in the autosetup code for the dhcpd stuff in ltsp
<ogra> (missed the "auto ethX" silly me)
<ogra> somehow the fuse module isnt loaded, so localdev doesnt work out of the box
<ogra> even though ltspfsd has code to add it to /etc/modules
<LaserJock> is this going to be Knot3?
<ogra> well, i have no opportunity to test more
<ogra> the install works fine
<ogra> i'll set up a known issues page with all the workarounds
<ogra> then it shouold be fine
<pips1_> ogra: when are you off for the sprint?
<LaserJock> good thing it isn't October yet :-)
<ogra> pips1_: 6am tomorrow starts my quest 
<ogra> i'm curious if they even let me into the country :)
<LaserJock> is that the LTSP sprint?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> in detroit
<ogra> aned my first visit to the US
<ogra> big test for the UDS :)
<ogra> knot3 -> its way further than i thought we could get it today ...
<LaserJock> good
<ogra> brb, rebooting to my usual system
<pips1_> hmm, they have quite strict regulations for the hand baggage now, don't they
<LaserJock> cbx33 & AliasVegas !
<LaserJock> pips1_: I think they are a little less strict but yeah
<highvoltage> two minutes until edubuntu meeting?
<LaserJock> !
<pips1_> 1 min
<LaserJock> I forgot
<pygi> hey highvoltage :)
<LaserJock> where was the ogra countdown?
<cbx33> hi LaserJock 
<LaserJock> must have been too busy testing
<highvoltage> hey pygi 
<cbx33> ogra is still packing I guess
<pips1_> oh yeah, poor ogra
<cbx33> Hey guys...welcome sharkybaby 
<highvoltage> ogra.announce()
<cbx33> my brother in law ;)
<pips1_> highvoltage hehe
<LaserJock> cbx33: hmm, seems like a conspiricy
<pips1_> UBUNTU MEETING STARTING
<cbx33> we're taing you over
<LaserJock> mhm
<cbx33> whoops taking ;)
<sharkybaby> lol
<cbx33> three people from one ADSL connection
<pips1_> three?!
<cbx33> yup
<cbx33> pips1_, me sharkybaby and AliasVegas 
<sharkybaby> :)
<pips1_> ic
<maxamillion> highvoltage: you around?
<highvoltage> maxamillion: yep
<sbalneav> Afternoon all
<highvoltage> sbalneav: please join us on #ubuntu-meeting
<highvoltage> sbalneav: hi :)
<maxamillion> highvoltage: my name is adam miller, i am one of the two who volunteered to take over responsibilties for xubuntu.org and i heard through the mailing lists that you had already done a rewrite of the site just never got around to publishing, is that true?
<sbalneav> Oh, ok
<highvoltage> maxamillion: yep, I have a sql database that you can just use with dupal 4.7.x
<ogra> known issues added
<RichEd> ogra; socks and clean underwear packed ?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> nothing packed at all yet
<ogra> will do so now
<rodarvus> last-minute-man :)
<highvoltage> RichEd: ogra isn't really into clothes when traveling :)
<RichEd> make sure you allow extra time at airports ... getting worse every day especially today ++
<ogra> (had a discussion in -devel and finished the known issues)
<cbx33> he travels naked?
<LaserJock> well
<ogra> RichEd, 2h check in time is planned
<LaserJock> I could tell you a story about Paris
<ogra> haha
<LaserJock> but as this is an educational channel I won't ;-)
<highvoltage> cbx33: well, he did arrive in pars with no pants on :)
<highvoltage> and everyone just accepted it as normal
<ogra> not true !
<highvoltage> it was quite funny
<RichEd> I was told on monday that TelAviv is now 5 hours check in time.
<LaserJock> hahahaha
<ogra> i had pants on
<cbx33> highvoltage, I believe you
<ogra> !
<highvoltage> yes true! as LaserJock is my witness!
<ogra> bah
<LaserJock> and half the hotel
<highvoltage> hie hie
<LaserJock> we love you ogra 
<ogra> they were quite short though .. that i admit :)
* LaserJock gives ogra a big uge
<ogra> :))
<LaserJock> I've seen speedos with more to them ;-)
<sharkybaby> lol
<rodarvus> dude, ogra's pants on paris were smaller than some of my underwears :D
<ogra> haha
<cbx33> heheh
<sharkybaby> :):)
<cbx33> ogra, you werent.....wearing a thong were you?
<LaserJock> anyway ....
<ogra> i dont wear thongs 
<cbx33> if it had the ubuntu logo on it, it get's my vote ;)
<sharkybaby> hehe
<sharkybaby> :)
<highvoltage> oh no, what have we one!
<LaserJock> cbx33: ewwww
<highvoltage> *done
<pips1_> LaserJock re speedos LOL
<RichEd> Or as they say in a recent TV advert here : banana hammocks
* LaserJock covers his eyes
<LaserJock> please make it stop ;-)
<pips1_> ohhhh
<pips1_> this is too much
* pips1_ hides under the table
<pips1_> ROFL
<cbx33> pips1_, must be shy
<pips1_> ogra: you done packing yet?
<ogra> nope
<pips1_> go on!
<ogra> but i'll go afk now and start with that ... (afetr another coffee)
<cbx33> nn ogra 
<stormbuntu> pygi, was taking about ltsp-update-keys,  what does this command actually do?
<cbx33> stormbuntu, do man ltsp-update-keys
<stormbuntu> kk
<stormbuntu> no manual entry
<stormbuntu> will that help me with loggin into the ltsp?
<stormbuntu> I am getting kicked back to the login screen
<cbx33> stormchas3r, you should run it
<cbx33> it could help
<cbx33> there should be a man page
<cbx33> after all I wrote it ;)
<stormchas3r> lol
<stormchas3r> kk, ill have to do it tomorrow when i get back to work
<cbx33> ;)
<cbx33> highvoltage, did you manage to changet that pass yet?
<cbx33> ;)
<stormchas3r> cbx33, so do you think that could be the issue?  I can get to the loging screen, enter un and pw, then goes right back to the login screen
<cbx33> yes
<stormchas3r> ty
<cbx33> it could be the issue
<stormchas3r> wow, another school shooting!!! what is wrong with this world?  ;)
<stormchas3r> hello pygi 
<pygi> hello stormchas3r :)
<pygi> I've pass over your mail, I'll try to reply tommorow
<stormchas3r> kk
<stormchas3r> its cool, 
<stormchas3r> pygi, so is it possible that i could help?
<pygi> stormchas3r, there are always ways to help, in one way or another, for everyone ^_^
<stormchas3r> nice
<LaserJock> RichEd: wonderful stuff
<LaserJock> in fact I wish we could totally revolutionize Ubuntu
<LaserJock> no more Kubuntu, Edubuntu, Xubuntu's all over the place
<RichEd> Thanks ... it's bringing some good stuff into focus. 
<RichEd> LaserJock: we'll get there ...
<LaserJock> just user solutions
<LaserJock> people usually couldn't care less what the product is specifically
<LaserJock> they just want to do what they want
<LaserJock> and since it comes from the same repo anyway
<LaserJock> what would be wonderful, in the end, is to have customizable, solution based .isos 
<mhz> hi all
<mhz> RichEd: semi-good news
* RichEd listens
<mhz> We got about 6 diff courses regarding Linux and Programming, and the SysAdmin ones are LPI approved.
<mhz> and we have 3 LAm countries already with those courses running/available
<mhz> Puerto Rico, Colombia and Venezuela.
<mhz> Argentina, Brazil and Chile are the next 3 to join
<mhz> the good thing is that any student will have same standards no matter which country he goes to
<mhz> or studies from
<mhz> now, for the Chile case, I have been having some meetings to get the infrastructure for the institute
<mhz> (small detail :D )
<mhz> RichEd: did you read my emails about SEN and Bett shows in UK?
<RichEd> that's great mdz : building momentum
<RichEd> when did you send them ?
<mhz> Once we get the infrastructure, we'll be in conditions to host weekly Edubuntu shows/demos/trainings for teachers
<mhz> hmm, prob. last friday
* mhz will check
* LaserJock feels utterly useless to Edubuntu
<LaserJock> you guys rock
<mhz> RichEd: Subject: 	Some events in UK for Ubuntu/Edubuntu?
<mhz> Date: 	Thu, 07 Sep 2006 19:58:14 -0400
<mhz> RichEd: SEN -> 
<mhz> http://www.teachernet.gov.uk/wholeschool/sen/
<mhz> BETT ->
<mhz> http://www.bettshow.com/bett/show_home1.asp
<RichEd> let me check ...
<mhz> RichEd: for SEN, I guess the A11Y Team SHOULD pay a visit to the show
<mhz> and hopefully Edubuntu UK people should get to both events
<mhz> tomorrow I 'll know if FONADIS (National Funding for Disability) Director will attend SEN
<RichEd> yep ... got the mails ... jono and pete and i are talking about BETT
<mhz> RichEd: Jolanta Polk, Commercial Section and Education of
<mhz> British Embassy Santiago (www.britemb.cl) insisted that Canonical (if it is a UK company) should contact her
<RichEd> don't think we will have a stand ... we'll send a team to talk to stand holder companies ... phase 1
<RichEd> She's in the mail I see ... do you have an email address for her ?
<mhz> because she's doing seminars and tours on regular basis here in Chile, and if I had contacted 2 weeks earlier, I would have been showing and demoing Edubuntu/Ubuntu sponsored by UK Embassy.
<mhz> (they organized a 2 weeks tour in Chile in 3 very important/strategic Regions, until last week)
<mhz> RichEd: I pasted her email via PM
<RichEd> Thanks ... I see it now.
<mhz> LaserJock: LaserJock feels utterly useless to Edubuntu <---- Why you say that?
<RichEd> It's coming up to pumpkin time on a long day ... so I must be heading off to the land of zzz's.
<mhz> RichEd: if anything happens regarding SEN and BETT and *Buntu, please let me know
<RichEd> will keep you in the loop.
<mhz> thx
<mhz> sleep well and regards to Jane
<mhz> RichEd: oghhh
<mhz> sorry
<mhz> last thing
<RichEd> okay ... very last :)
<mhz> RichEd: I requested a small amount of material from shipit
<mhz> "speacial" area
<mhz> Will we still get some merchandising material for LoCo's?
* mhz remembers there was a kind of 'conference pack'
<RichEd> I'll get you the link now
<mhz> highvoltage: hi mon...just in case you get to see this... Translation of Edubuntu.org into Spanish is 95% ready
<mhz> RichEd: I requested such material on the <body> of the ship it field, but I have no idea if Jane actually reads every special request ;)
<RichEd> there is a specuial page ... trying to find it now
<LaserJock> mhz: I said that because you guys have sooo much you are doing in the educational world
<LaserJock> it's awesome
<RichEd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<mhz> RichEd: in case you are looking it up...hmmm, I used the 'special request' page from shipit, where I am asked to specify why I am requesting special number of CDs
<pips1_> yeah, mhz, sounds like you are very busy, great news!
<RichEd> LaserJock: you are loved and wanted ... and valuable to us dude.
<mhz> LaserJock: well, more than 'doing' .... 'trying to do it' :D
* RichEd hugs LaserJock 
<mhz> LaserJock: and the menu thing is gonna be great!
<LaserJock> well, I just wish I had time for more
<mhz> pips1_: busy bee, indeed but still unemployed hehehe
<RichEd> g'night
<RichEd> al
<pips1_> cu RichEd
<RichEd> and all
<pips1_> mhz: hmm
<mhz> LaserJock: and I whish I had internet at home :)
<LaserJock> cya RichEd, great stuff t the meeting
<LaserJock> mhz: definately
<LaserJock> s/t/at/
<mhz> meeting?
<mhz> oh yeah!
<mhz> Wed!!!
<RichEd> thanks LaserJock : just crystallising existing effort ... standing on the shoulders of giants ... Newton and al of that
<LaserJock> ;-)
<mhz> hehehe
<mhz> nn
<pips1_> LaserJock: I just read what you said earlier, about end users don't care what the name/technology of it is, as long as they can do what they want. I couldn't agree more. 
<mhz> pips1_: yeah, me too
<mhz> or three ;)
* RichEd would agree and disagree
<LaserJock> sure
<mhz> oops, time for me to get off line again :(
<mhz> sorry, too short..
<mhz> too late
<RichEd> To throw in a last thought ... seeing as janeW is busy buying a new car ... 
* pips1_ is looking forward to talk to RichEd about his agree/disagree
<RichEd> 5 years ago, cars used gas, we didn't care how much
<mhz> pips1_: there wont be more RichEd if he does not go off line
<mhz> pips1_: there wont be more RichEd if he does not go off line:)
<RichEd> now we care about the environment, in some ways
<mhz> true
<LaserJock> RichEd: true, I'll throw in my wife story too
<RichEd> so, the average person will not use open source becuase it represents choice and freedom
<mhz> hence, WE MUST not forget about old hardware machines with ubuntu
<LaserJock> my wife's laptop has both Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Windows XP on it
<LaserJock> and I use Opera and FireFox
<RichEd> but, the average person willbe proud to tell their friends (after the fact) that their software represents choice and freedom
<LaserJock> but 9 out of 10 time my wife doesn't know what I'm using unless here bookmarks aren't there
<RichEd> it is not a deal breaker or maker ... but it is a warm and fuzzy
* mhz usually complains new versions of Ubuntu are too concerned about new machines and little by little forget about old harware/processors, less powerful machines
* RichEd stops talking in his sleep ...
<LaserJock> as long as she can get to the content she wants, she doesn't care what OS or even what browser it is
<mhz> LaserJock: yup, so does my wife...
<pips1_> RichEd: I think I got you :)
<RichEd> yes ... agreed LaserJock ... but when you remind her it is open source, she may tell a friend ...
<mhz> BUT she does care about using new software on older machines
<LaserJock> but the OSS education is after she can get where she wants to go
<RichEd> if she used windows ... she will feel no need to mention it
<RichEd> yep .... -> but, the average person willbe proud to tell their friends (after the fact) <- 
<mhz> oops
<mhz> gotta run
<LaserJock> and if we focus on the product rather then the solution we are providing (which OSS is a part of)
<mhz> bye all!
<pips1_> mhz: cu
<LaserJock> cya
<RichEd> it's not a key factor ... but it is reaching awareness
* RichEd is really gone now ... promise thans pips1_ & LaserJock : nice support
<RichEd> thanks
<LaserJock> cya RichEd, tell JaneW hello
<pips1_> yes, greetings to JaneW 
<RichEd> she's long asleep by now .. will tell her in the morning from both of you :)
<RichEd> tx
<pips1_> LaserJock: what time zone are you in?
<LaserJock> UT-7
<LaserJock> UTC
<pips1_> oh, i'm UTC+2
<LaserJock> mhm
#edubuntu 2006-09-14
* pips1_ is reading LaserJock's wiki page
<pips1_> ah, you wrote the UbuntuScientists page! excellent! I had that printed out :)
<LaserJock> well, I worked on it
<LaserJock> I run MOTU Science
<pips1_> ic
<pips1_> you also do documentation...
<LaserJock> mhm
<LaserJock> wrote the Ubuntu Packaging Guide
<pips1_> that's for MOTU's I assume?
<LaserJock> people wanting to become MOTUs
<pips1_> ah
* pips1_ goes and looks for it
<LaserJock> help.ubuntu.com
<pips1_> ah, you also got it onto lulu.com
<LaserJock> mhm
<pips1_> looks very concise
<LaserJock> it's a work in progress ;-)
<pips1_> well, it looks like you can read it in little time, but learn what it takes to do packaging... :-)
<pips1_> Chapters like How to Deal with Feature Requests, How to deal with suggestions for changing defaults, ... excellent!!
<pips1_> I really think that concise pointers like this are needed to make it easier for people who want to contribute.
<pips1_> LaserJock: I only discovered the "previous/up/next" wiki navigation quite recently... was that available since a long time?
<LaserJock> hmm
* pips1_ is searching the wiki for how to enable the wiki "previous/up/next" nav
<LaserJock> I don't think it has it
<pips1_> ??
<pips1_> so how does that work?
* pips1_ learns about wiki subpages
<stormchas3r> does edubuntu use a diff repo than ubuntu, or is there any alternate repos for edubuntu?
<LaserJock> nope
<LaserJock> it's all the same
<LaserJock> as with Xubuntu and Kubuntu
<stormchas3r> roger,  i was just checking
<pips1_> LaserJock, so how is the nice formatting of 'help.ubuntu.com' achieved? I don't want to take up your time... is there a documentation newbie guide, where I could read about this?
<LaserJock> well, formating of what exactly?
<LaserJock> there are 2 sections
<LaserJock> one is the shipped docs
<LaserJock> those are the 5.10 and 6.06 tabs
<LaserJock> and the Community tab is the doc wiki
<pips1_> well, in help.ubuntu.com, you get those nice icons of the note, tip, alerts, etc
<LaserJock> ahh
<LaserJock> that's docbook
<LaserJock> XML
<pips1_> ok, I understand
<LaserJock> we turn it into HTML and pdf
<pips1_> so people start drafting in the wiki, but often work shifts to docbook ?
<LaserJock> much of it is docbook to start with
<pips1_> what tools are used to edit docbook?
<LaserJock> but the documentation team had a Summer of Code project that produced a wiki->docbook converter
<LaserJock> vim, emacs, gedit, kwrite :-)
<pips1_> wow, nice one
<LaserJock> it's pretty easy to pick up
<pips1_> they all support the 'docbook' format?! wow
<LaserJock> it's pretty standard
<pips1_> I mean, is there highlighting or even autocompletion for docbook syntax?
<LaserJock> yeah
* pips1_ googles for emacs docbook support
<pips1_> what do you use?
<LaserJock> nxml-mode is good for emacs
<LaserJock> pretty much all of them at one point or another
<pips1_> I haven't used text editors much at all
<LaserJock> brb
<pips1_> I can use emacs in a very *basic* way if I have to, but I never really got to grips with vi
<pips1_> oops
<BDahl> Hello!
<BDahl> is anybody around to help me with my printing issues?
<pips1_> ah, ubuntu-book.css is the ubuntu-docbook style sheet, i see
<pips1_> LaserJock: are most of the documentation "books" written by a single person? is work divided up into chapters always? how often does it happen that several people colaborate on a single chapter? ... from your experience...
<stormchas3r> Bdahl, whats the problem
<pips1_> Bdahl left already
<pygi> pips1_, not all doc book are written by one person. People do colaborate on one chapter if they think they can work together, and make it better. 
<stormchas3r> dang
<stormchas3r> more minds are better that one
<pips1_> pygi: do they use collaborative editors (gobby) at all?
<pygi> pips1_, yup ^_^
<pips1_> or is it more a case of alternating writing / reviewing / re-writing, etc
<pygi> pips1_, depends
<pips1_> I just had a look at gobby recently. can't wait to try it out for some collaborative writing :-)
<Burgwork> pips1_, it is very cool
<Burgwork> there is going to be a UWN hackfest tonight, so feel free to join in
<pygi> pips1_, what you wanna write ? ^_^
<pygi> Burgwork, UWN? remind me pls :)
<pips1_> yeah, ogra mentioned it earlier, what is UWN?
* stormchas3r is getting jealous, ;)
<pygi> why?
<stormchas3r> idk, lol
<pygi> heh
<stormchas3r> is there a demo gobby channel i can try?
<pips1_> stormchas3r: let me know if you find one
<Burgwork> pygi, Ubuntu Weekly News
<pygi> Burgwork, o, right :)
<stormchas3r> pips1_, i will
<Burgwork> stormchas3r, there will be my UWN server up in about 1 hour or so
<pips1_> ack, I will be in bed, me thinks
<stormchas3r> how will we know the host and port?
<stormchas3r> lol
<Burgwork> yes, the UWN #14 page will list it
<Burgwork> #ubuntu-marketing for helping out
<stormchas3r> pips1_, did you get an error when you run sudo gobby?
<stormchas3r> gotcha
<stormchas3r> pygi, i created a lauchpad acct about a week ago
<pygi> stormchas3r, good ^_^
<stormchas3r> :)
<pygi> pips1_, I'm willing to give you some gobby insights if you wait ^_^
<pips1_> pygi stop tempting me :-)
<stormchas3r> gobby is just a collaboration channel?
<pips1_> gobby is an application
<stormchas3r> ya, i have it running
<pips1_> right :)
<Burgwork> gobby is an application that allows real time collaboration
<stormchas3r> kind of like this
<stormchas3r> irc
<pips1_> yeah, but I can edit what you said ;-)
<stormchas3r> o nice
<stormchas3r> Burgwork, are we allowed to join the session and watch?
<pips1_> I'm sure we can
<stormchas3r> pips1_, nice
<stormchas3r> pips1_, what time is it over there?
<stormchas3r> swiss, right?
* pips1_ wonders if there has been any trolling and such in a gobby session yet
<pips1_> hehe
<stormchas3r> lol
<Burgwork> stormchas3r, of course
<stormchas3r> great
<Burgwork> pips1_, given I control the session, I can kick people out
<pips1_> 1:24 am
<stormchas3r> gotcha
<pips1_> Burgwork: interesting
<stormchas3r> http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/6152/screenshottn4.png
* pips1_ goes to find that newsletter for the link 
<stormchas3r> anythoughts how to fix that?
<pips1_> yeah, I got the same message too
<stormchas3r> weird
<stormchas3r> *** WARNING *** Please fix your application to use the native API of Avahi!
<stormchas3r> ack
<pygi> stormchas3r, ignore pls :)
<stormchas3r> kk
<stormchas3r> will do 
<pips1_> Zeroconf is about discovering devices on your network automatically
<pips1_> you will propably not need it, I suspect
<stormchas3r> only if we were on the same subnet as Burgwork 
<stormchas3r> ;)
<stormchas3r> pips1_, let me know if you find the info to join the channel
<pips1_> ok
<stormchas3r> that "student control panel" is one amazing tool
<pips1_> oh, you installed it'
<pips1_> ?
<stormchas3r> o yea
<stormchas3r> getting ready to get a lab up and running in my work
<pips1_> you are using edgy?!
<stormchas3r> dapper
<stormchas3r> y
<LaserJock> pips1_: sorry was afk
<LaserJock> pips1_: most docs are sort of "led" by one or 2 people
<pips1_> stormchas3r:  have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<stormchas3r> kk
<LaserJock> but lots of people contibute
<pips1_> LaserJock: tx
<stormchas3r> nice pips1_ 
<pips1_> stormchas3r: so student control panel is available in dapper?
<LaserJock> in universe I think
<pips1_> but that must be the old version, surely...
<stormchas3r> yes, i searched synaptic for 'student' and it was there
<stormchas3r> amazing gui
<stormchas3r> we use synchoneyes in our schools and this will be a huge benefit
<stormchas3r> pips1_, here ya go https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StudentControlPanelCompletion?highlight=%28control%29%7C%28student%29
<pips1_> stormchas3r: thanks
<pips1_> I know what it want to do, but I can't wait to see it live ;-)
<pips1_> *wants
<LaserJock> it's in edgy
<pygi> new version is much better, mostly thanks to cbx33 ;)
<pips1_> is it available in knot-3? from what ogra said, it takes some workarounds to get knot-3 to run...
<stormchas3r> so it doesnt work in dapper then?
<pips1_> Burgwork: do you edit UWN *in-place* ?! in the wiki? ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue14?action=edit )
<pips1_> with gobby, I mean
* pips1_ still marvels about how this real-time collaborative editing thang will work
<stormchas3r> patience my friend
<stormchas3r> :)
<pips1_> yeah, just 15 mins to go
<stormchas3r> lol
* stormchas3r feels the same
<pips1_> I'm soooo excited! tatata dada dum dum
<pips1_> :)
<stormchas3r> lol
<stormchas3r> nice
<stormchas3r> welcome chris
<Unix_n_Coffee> well thank you
<Unix_n_Coffee> how is everyone doing today?
<stormchas3r> unix and cofee, nice mix
* Unix_n_Coffee got to make our wifes to make the coffee !
<stormchas3r> lol
<stormchas3r> cream and sugar please
<Unix_n_Coffee> ohh its brewing
* Unix_n_Coffee smells Delicious !! hazelnut ;)
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
<Unix_n_Coffee> so what brings me in here...
<pips1_> hehe
<stormchas3r> neeeeice
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
* Unix_n_Coffee stormchas3r is my buddy everyone
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
<stormchas3r> this is the edubuntu channel and these guys devote themselves to ubuntu in education
<Unix_n_Coffee> wow
<stormchas3r> ya
<Unix_n_Coffee> is that true guys?
<Unix_n_Coffee> dont speak for themselves rob
<Unix_n_Coffee> ;)
<stormchas3r> ha
<pips1_> yup
<Unix_n_Coffee> pips1 what country?
<pips1_> ch
<pips1_> switzerland
<Unix_n_Coffee> chaina?!
<Unix_n_Coffee> switzerland!
<stormchas3r> switz, nice
<Unix_n_Coffee> impressed
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
<stormchas3r> ping Unix_n_Coffee 
<stormchas3r> pips1_, do we know the channel yet?
<Unix_n_Coffee> pong stormchas3r
<pips1_> stormchas3r: nope
<stormchas3r> doh
<Unix_n_Coffee> so rob is this another good friend you met on IRC?
<Unix_n_Coffee> everyone i am chris
<Unix_n_Coffee> :) im part of opensource!
<stormchas3r> who?
<Unix_n_Coffee> pips1_
<pips1_> Burgwork is still around, he promised to let us know
<stormchas3r> just met him, ;)
<stormchas3r> kk
<Unix_n_Coffee> pips1_ where you from?
<pips1_> ch
<pips1_> :)
<Unix_n_Coffee> china!
<pips1_> exactly
<Unix_n_Coffee> amazing :))
<stormchas3r> Unix_n_Coffee, there having a newsletter meeting soon, and we are going to use gobby and watch and learn
* Unix_n_Coffee good morning
<Unix_n_Coffee> cool
<Unix_n_Coffee> :) we all net to make a good newspaper article!
<Unix_n_Coffee> :) or some sort of article
<stormchas3r> lol
* Unix_n_Coffee any volunteers ?
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
<Unix_n_Coffee> rob not a lot of people are talking in here!
<Unix_n_Coffee> come on people!
<stormchas3r> i know, there busy
<Unix_n_Coffee> ohh ok
<Unix_n_Coffee> so linux in education
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
<Unix_n_Coffee> i was thinking rob ;) 
<Unix_n_Coffee> guess what i was thinking
<Unix_n_Coffee> ... want to take a guess
<stormchas3r> sure
<Unix_n_Coffee> US is all microosoft basiclly what would bill say about linux taking over! will microsoft be opensource
<Unix_n_Coffee> ;)
<stormchas3r> thats possible, 
<stormchas3r> but i doubt it
<stormchas3r> bill gates would never go for it
* Unix_n_Coffee microsoft allowing exe files to run in linux ... that would make my day
<stormchas3r> lol
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
<Unix_n_Coffee> I'm fine with my alternatives tho :)
<stormchas3r> ya
<stormchas3r> Burgwork, any word?
<Unix_n_Coffee> my teacher was impressed about that picture made in gimp ;)
<Unix_n_Coffee> anyone like to see my teacher and me? :)
<pips1_> stormchas3r: now you are impatient! ;-)
<stormchas3r> hahahahaha
<Unix_n_Coffee> pips1_ hes just a pain to deal with
<Unix_n_Coffee> ;) just kidding sotrm
<Unix_n_Coffee> storm*
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
<Unix_n_Coffee> dont slap me now!
<stormchas3r> ouch
<Unix_n_Coffee> or give me a spanky_ ;)
* stormchas3r slaps Unix_n_Coffee with a "Official Ubuntu Book"
<stormchas3r> lol
<Unix_n_Coffee> haha 
* Unix_n_Coffee slaps you with a unix book 500 pages
<spanky_> Hello I know this isn't an edubuntu question directly but I was wondering if any of you know...ah a fun bunch cool
<Unix_n_Coffee> ;) start reading
<stormchas3r> sup spanky_ 
<spanky_> you guys do alot of thin client work. I have a server set up which I connect to through XDMCP. Do you know of anyway to forward the audio along with the video? I have the video working perfectly but no sound
* Unix_n_Coffee spacky_ whats a "fun bunch cool"
<spanky_> you guys do alot of thin client work. I have a server set up which I connect to through XDMCP. Do you know of anyway to forward the audio along with the video? I have the video working perfectly but no sound
<Unix_n_Coffee> rob questions ... im clueless
<stormchas3r> ditto that
* Unix_n_Coffee rob is working on his certification spanky_ ;)
<stormchas3r> lol
* Unix_n_Coffee slaps rob! get reading
<stormchas3r> ha
<Unix_n_Coffee> unix server in edubuntu 
<stormchas3r> lol
<stormchas3r> pips1_, anything?
<Unix_n_Coffee> acually spanky_ me and rob here are new :)
<stormchas3r> ya
<Unix_n_Coffee> were clueless we only know ubuntu as of now
<stormchas3r> right
<Unix_n_Coffee> and rob suse 10.1
<Unix_n_Coffee> ;)
<spanky_> the server people sent me over here. Said you might have some ideas cause they didn't have a clue
<Unix_n_Coffee> slap him for trying that
<stormchas3r> actually, 9.3 -10.1
<Burgwork> spanky_, on the phone, will help you in a sec
<Unix_n_Coffee> 9.3 wasnt bad rob was impressed
<stormchas3r> right
<spanky_> Burgwork: thank you
<Unix_n_Coffee> very polite guy :)
<Unix_n_Coffee> so spanky_ you for linux in education?
<stormchas3r> Unix_n_Coffee, you should install all edubuntu pkg's on your machine
<Unix_n_Coffee> i should and who has the list of the deb's 
<Unix_n_Coffee> :|
<stormchas3r> there is the universe
<stormchas3r> there in*
<Unix_n_Coffee> ;) duo boot since ubuntu isbt taking up a lot
<stormchas3r> no need to
<Unix_n_Coffee> alright
<bddebian> Heya
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
<Unix_n_Coffee> got the sources?
<stormchas3r> hey bddebian 
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
<bddebian> Hello stormchas3r
<stormchas3r> search synaptic
<Unix_n_Coffee> hi hbdebian
<Unix_n_Coffee> ok
<stormchas3r> for "edubuntu"
<bddebian> Heh, hello Unix_n_Coffee.  Nice nick :-)
<Unix_n_Coffee> ok :)
<stormchas3r> ya it is
<Unix_n_Coffee> well thank you its registered ;)
<stormchas3r> mine is to, i just forget my pw
* Unix_n_Coffee slaps rob start reading!
<stormchas3r> lol
<Unix_n_Coffee> edubuntu live?
<stormchas3r> nope
<stormchas3r> dont install from a disc
<Unix_n_Coffee> edubuntu server?
<stormchas3r> if you want
<Unix_n_Coffee> its in the package manager
<stormchas3r> ya
<Unix_n_Coffee> :| edubuntu live
<Unix_n_Coffee> edubuntu desktop?
<stormchas3r> i love the gartoon icons in edubuntu
<stormchas3r> all of it
<stormchas3r> you can always remove it
<Unix_n_Coffee> ok its downloading edubuntu desktop
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
<stormchas3r> nice
<Unix_n_Coffee> so this will make me have a dual boot
<stormchas3r> nope
<Unix_n_Coffee> like for ex login screen...
<Unix_n_Coffee> session edubuntu?
<stormchas3r> if u want
<Unix_n_Coffee> great
<stormchas3r> ya
<Unix_n_Coffee> talk to you later in edubuntu
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
<stormchas3r> :)
<Unix_n_Coffee> 7 mins
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
* Unix_n_Coffee bored
<stormchas3r> do u have add?
<stormchas3r> lol
<Unix_n_Coffee> whats add?
<stormchas3r> ADD
<stormchas3r> google it
<Unix_n_Coffee> ok
<Unix_n_Coffee> i know how to add lol
<Unix_n_Coffee> but ok
<stormchas3r> not math
<Unix_n_Coffee> no lol
<Unix_n_Coffee> how could you think that
<Unix_n_Coffee> rob!!
<stormchas3r> lol
<Unix_n_Coffee> how dare you
<Unix_n_Coffee> u add?
<stormchas3r> nope
<Unix_n_Coffee> ok then
<Unix_n_Coffee> what makes u think i am add lol
<stormchas3r> idk.i was kidding
<Unix_n_Coffee> ok
* Unix_n_Coffee slaps rob with a 1,000 page unix book!
<stormchas3r> ouch
<Unix_n_Coffee> start reading
<Unix_n_Coffee> i upped it ;)
<Burgwork> guys, you might want to quiet down a little
<Unix_n_Coffee> ok 
<Unix_n_Coffee> ill be good
<stormchas3r> kk
<Unix_n_Coffee> quite game starting.. now!
<Burgwork> spanky_, Ubuntu uses LTSP, not XDMCP
<Burgwork> in order to get sound, you need to flip a bit on your lts.conf
<Burgwork> SOUND=Yes or True
<spanky_> ltsp? never heard of it before. All the settings I found in admin-> login window for x11 forwarding were XDMCP
<spanky_> in etc?
<Burgwork> right, you need to install the ltsp package
<Burgwork> and then do that
<spanky_> on both the client and server side?
<Burgwork> http://edubuntu.org/GettingStarted
<Burgwork> on the server
<Burgwork> read that
<spanky_> ok thanks
<Burgwork> finding you the sound page, just as ec
<Burgwork> http://www.edubuntu.org/ThinClientConfig
<spanky_> not sure if it makes a difference but I am not running the edubuntu distro but the main ubuntu distro
<Burgwork> it will work exactly the same way
<Burgwork> you will just get Ubuntu on the thin clients, not Edubuntu
<Burgwork> anyway, I need to go home now. I will be back on irc in a flash
<pips1_> erm, Burgwork, what's your estimated time for the gobby edting?
<stormchas3r> Burgwork, is gobbly up?
<Burgwork> about 45 minutes
<stormchas3r> kk
<Burgwork> we are meeting about the UWN, then editin git
<pips1_> ack
<stormchas3r> ack?
<pips1_> I need to go to sleep
<stormchas3r> sweet dreams
<pips1_> thanks
<pips1_> have fun
<stormchas3r> you 2
<pips1_> but maybe you want to ease of on all that slapping action ;-)
<stormchas3r> lol
<spanky_> still there burgwork?
<spanky_> Could you repast the link to the thin client setup docs please?
<stormchas3r> spanky_, http://www.edubuntu.org/ThinClientConfig
<spanky_> thank you
<stormchas3r> spanky_, your welcome
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: hi
<spanky_> Any idea if this will work with cygwin for windows clients?
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: hey dude hows it going
<LaserJock> ok
<cafuego> http://www.cafuego.net/stuff/iMacEdubuntuArraySmall.jpg
<stormbuntu> Burgundavia, is it up and running?
<Burgundavia> stormbuntu: yes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue14
<stormbuntu> ty
* highvoltage fell asleep during edubuntu meeting last night
* willvdl lost connection again and couldn't attend
* willvdl reads through log of meting
<RichEd> hi ... just ducking my head in ... went to bed after 1 and feeling quite shattered tday
<RichEd> will have a slow quiet start to the day and check in here later
<willvdl> Seems like an interesting meeting last night
<cbx33> willvdl: indeed it was ;)
<willvdl> have you used dotproject before?
<Burgundavia> willvdl: some
<willvdl> quite a "feature rich" beastie innit?
<Burgundavia> yes
<willvdl> which is the one that mirrors MS Project again? been a while sinced I used it
<Burgundavia> planner
<willvdl> that's it.
<cbx33> I have used it a lot
<willvdl> planner?
<cbx33> willvdl: I'll be installing a dotproject server for us to use tonight
<cbx33> no dotproject
<willvdl> ah. My site seems to have it in Fantastico. hmmm
<cbx33> ooooh nice
<pygi> morning all
<willvdl> morning
<cbx33> willvdl: are you up for using dotproject for ESA then?
<willvdl> Sure. I've used MS Project extensively in the past and these things can help.
<cbx33> good
<willvdl> Does it fo file sharing
<willvdl> do
<cbx33> um
<cbx33> it has document sharing
<cbx33> but i have never used it myself yet
<cbx33> willvdl: this is gonna be cool
<cbx33> brb
<willvdl> natch. coffee
<cbx33> back
<willvdl> where you going to host it?
<cbx33> i have a server in the states
<cbx33> i could host it there
<willvdl> cool. mine is a bit slow
<cbx33> np
<cbx33> I hope to have that done tonight
<willvdl> groovy. In the mean time I'm going to try and pull together some use cases
<cbx33> willvdl: you rock dude
<willvdl> It's a tricky thing deciding on whether an ubuntu base with educational stuff on top can be "effectively" regarded as edubuntu
<willvdl> essentially it's the same thing, just customised
<willvdl> highvoltage ping
<cbx33> willvdl: indeed
<cbx33> but when it starts to get it's own set of developers
<willvdl> Burgundavia, I think I should chat to you again about case studies soon
<cbx33> ping RichEd 
<RichEd> cbx33: pong
<cbx33> do we have time yet ;)
<RichEd> Let me send an email a bit later to get the conversation started -> see window
<cbx33> RichEd: did you see we're goign to trial dotproject a little later
<RichEd> yep ... am following conversations quietly
<pygi> cbx33, ActiveCollab ^_^
<willvdl> pygi, looks quite neat
<cbx33> hmm lemme check
<pygi> willvdl, ActiveCollab is very good, and author is very dedicated to even improve it
<willvdl> not too sure if I like the task handling though
<pygi> ah, what for you do need collaboration software?
<willvdl> but then none of these web-based tools ever handle it well though
<willvdl> it's certainly very neat.
<highvoltage> willvdl: pong
<willvdl> ah. forgotton what I was going to say now
<cbx33> willvdl: which one do you want to go with
<willvdl> cbx33, dot project for me I'd say. more chance to explore things like CRM etc.
<cbx33> willvdl: cool
<willvdl> highvoltage, that's it. would you regard the latest tuXlabs as test cases for edubuntu? Even if given a certain context?
<highvoltage> willvdl: in a certain context, sure
<highvoltage> willvdl: we build mostly on what edubuntu provides us, so we consider the tuxlab stuff derivative work of edubuntu
<juliux> morning
<juliux> is the 20060914.1 is the laste iso for testing
<juliux> is the 20060914.1 iso the last test image?
<cbx33> i presume so
<juliux> ok
<juliux> i will download it so i can test it in 2h
<willvdl> highvoltage, cool.
<cbx33> willvdl: activeCollab requires PHP5 anyway so I can't test here
<cbx33> and it's probably not going to work on my server
<willvdl> ah. that settles it then :)
<cbx33> though it does look nice
<cbx33> *bah* it looks very spiffy
<willvdl> at least dotproject got a facelift from it's original "geeklog" looknfeel
<cbx33> hehe
<STORMCHAS3R> morning al
<STORMCHAS3R> all*
<juliux> hi STORMCHAS3R 
* STORMCHAS3R is starting to setup the edubuntu ltsp test lab!!!  :)
<cbx33> cool
<jsgotangco> nice
<STORMCHAS3R> cbx33, what was that command you said yesterday? ltsp-update-keys?
<cbx33> STORMCHAS3R: yes
<STORMCHAS3R> cbx33, how do i run that?
<cbx33> press Alt+F2
<STORMCHAS3R> roger
<STORMCHAS3R> ty
<cbx33> and you get a command thing
<STORMCHAS3R> kk
<cbx33> type sudo ltsp-update-keys
<STORMCHAS3R> rgr
<cbx33> should work
<STORMCHAS3R> ty
<STORMCHAS3R> brb
<jsgotangco> hmm does anyone remember the plugin i need to play unencrypted DVDs
<Petaris> libdvdcss or some such?
<Petaris> er, wait
<Petaris> unencrypted dvds?  No idea
<jsgotangco> libdvdcss is the reverse engineered one ;)
<Petaris> right
<Petaris> not sure about the one you are looking for
<jsgotangco> yeah must be one of them gstreamer plugins
<Petaris> and actually I guess its libdvdcss2
<STORMCHAS3R> jsgotangco, did you search synaptic?
<jsgotangco> STORMCHAS3R: sure ;)
<STORMCHAS3R> nice
<pygi> gst-plugins-ugly && gst-plugins-bad && gst-plugins-good
<jsgotangco> pygi: what does -good contain?
<pygi> jsgotangco, good codecs, open ones, and properly implemented
<jsgotangco> haha this is weird
<jsgotangco> ok goodie, ive just confirmed the DVDs are unencrypted
<jsgotangco> RichEd: I think I can just digitise these DVDs for now as a proof of concept that we can make this working on Edubuntu
<cbx33> does anyone have an estimate of the number of ubuntu machines in use today
<cbx33> and also the number of linux machines inuse today as desktop machines not servers
<highvoltage> http://counter.li.org has some estimates on Linux use
<cbx33> highvoltage: are we getting xubuntu cd's pressed this release?
<highvoltage> cbx33: I don't think so, best is to ask janimo on #xubuntu
<jsgotangco> i doubt it
<jsgotangco> heh i have to find a way to digitise these DVDs to ogg or something
<highvoltage> the ubuntu cd's? :)
<jsgotangco> no the educational DVDs of our foundation
<jsgotangco> i noticed they are unencrypted so that's a +
<jsgotangco> i could probably ask for the master tape and convert it instead of ripping the DVD
<Petaris> jsgotangco: What are the DVDs about, just the ubuntu orginization?
<McKenzie> hi all
<McKenzie> anyone that know where to find the minimal requirements??? i can't find them in the official site
<Petaris> minimal requirements for installign edubuntu?
<Petaris> or for an ltsp client?
<McKenzie> for live cd
<Petaris> I'm not sure if there is any
<Petaris> And it really depends what you are going to do with it
<Petaris> Will it be a stand alnoe workstation, a server, an ltsp server?
<McKenzie> standalone workstation
<Petaris> ok
<Petaris> you probably want at least a 400MHz processor
<Petaris> and 128 MB RAM
<Petaris> 256 would be better
<Petaris> at least a 8 MB video card
<Petaris> at least a 6 GB HDD (if installing)
<Petaris> sound card is optional
<McKenzie> wow... quite low... tnx a lot, i will try it on the old computer :)
<Petaris> and probably at least a 10 Mb NIC or 56k modem for internet
<Petaris> McKenzie: note that it should run on those, but it may be slugish
<Petaris> and it just depends what you are doing
<McKenzie> i just want to try :)... If it works ok if not no problem... i will use the live cd :)
<McKenzie> so i don't lose lot of time :)
<jsgotangco> Petaris: no...i work in an local foundation, and one of the primary focuses is education...we have a library of self-produced educational shows and we have a project to move them to computers
<Petaris> jsgotangco: Ahh, ok
<Petaris> I thought maybe it was an Ubuntu promotional or documentary type thing
<Petaris> McKenzie: Ok, have fun
<jsgotangco> well its a big boost for Edubuntu when the project succeeds because wee using it as the base platform for education
<Petaris> McKenzie: Oh, and the Xubuntu live cd is probably the best (last I played with it anyway)
<Petaris> jsgotangco: Cool, where abouts are you?
<McKenzie> ok, tnx
<jsgotangco> Petaris: ABS-CBN Foundation
* Petaris googles
<Petaris> http://www.abs-cbnfoundation.com/ that you?
<jsgotangco> yes, but our website is really nasty ;)
<Petaris> yeah, I see that
<jsgotangco> i came in to fix those nasty stuff
<Petaris> cool
<jsgotangco> in our mother company, you cant surf www at all if youe not using IE ;)
<jsgotangco> its a sad reality for now
<Petaris> ahh, I moved everyone here to ff
<Petaris> IE had too many security issues and lots of ad-ware/spy-ware issues
<cbx33> yup
<cbx33> too true
<jsgotangco> that good it hurts me as part of the edubuntu project
<jsgotangco> that i cant even run linux connected at work
<jsgotangco> so i work at home
<jsgotangco> heh
<Petaris> I am running more liux on the backbone here then they realize
<Petaris> I have 7 servers in the district
<jsgotangco> my strategy is become part of the system first then make them realise how inefficient the current structure is
<Petaris> only 3 are windows
<Petaris> jsgotangco: Just show them the validation test results from that page
<Petaris> haha
<jsgotangco> because im in a delicate position at the moment and some see me as a looming threat
<jsgotangco> haha
<Petaris> you are a threat
<jsgotangco> you know what i will just grab all the data on the website then dump them to drupal
<Petaris> a threat to mediocracy
<jsgotangco> bingo
<Petaris> a threat to vendor lock-in
<jsgotangco> it also helps that i have strong ISO documentation skillz
<Petaris> thats always handy
<jsgotangco> working on a semicon firm for 8 years made me rigid if not nosy on docs hehe
<jsgotangco> and procedures
<Petaris> I know many a project that could use good documentation, lol
<STORMCHAS3R> cbx33, the "ltsp-update-keys" cmd comes up with command not found, any thoughts?
<STORMCHAS3R> RichEd, hello
<RichEd> his
<RichEd> hi STORMCHAS3R 
<STORMCHAS3R> did you get my email?
<cbx33> STORMCHAS3R: hmmm
<cbx33> STORMCHAS3R: if you load a terminal window and type ltsp and then press tab what do you get
<RichEd> Sure did ... Thanks ... I have a few more questions which I will send back to you ... and we can see where your kind offer of support could be applied.
<STORMCHAS3R> cbx33, on the thin client?
<cbx33> no
<cbx33> on the server....althought it shouldn't matter
<jsgotangco> hey RichEd 
<cbx33> as the client is the  server
<STORMCHAS3R> let me try
<STORMCHAS3R> cbx33, i get nada
<cbx33> eh ?
<RichEd> hey jsgotangco: I was the DVD comment earlier ... I was lurking :)
<jsgotangco> cheers
<RichEd> jsgotangco: I presume you mean it was a "M$ format DVD" which you will rip to disk and playback as a file under Ubuntu
<jsgotangco> RichEd: nahhh there no such thing as an MS format DVD
<jsgotangco> just encrypted and unecrypted ones
<STORMCHAS3R> cbx33, i type "ltsp" and hit tab and nothing comes up
<jsgotangco> since the DVDs are unecrypted we could easily play them on linux
<jsgotangco> without any encumbrances
<cbx33> do> locate ltsp
<jsgotangco> but thats just an observation and not a milestone for sure
<jsgotangco> but its a good start
<STORMCHAS3R> cbx33, alot of entries, 
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> locate ltsp-
<RichEd> jsgotangco: was thinking just that while I was typing ... but the brain is a bit foggy today :)
<STORMCHAS3R> cbx33, thats better
<cbx33> try sudo ltsp-update-keys
<STORMCHAS3R> kk
<STORMCHAS3R> looks like i have ltsp-update-sshkeys
<STORMCHAS3R> no -keys
<pips1> hello everyone
<STORMCHAS3R> morn pips1 
<jsgotangco> im gonna sleep
<jsgotangco> ciao
<pips1> nn jsgotangco
<pips1> I went to sleep way too late last night myself
<STORMCHAS3R> cbx33, ok, i got the keys for edubuntu
<STORMCHAS3R> anuthing else?
<pygi> cbx33, poke? :)
<cbx33> pygi: I'm here
<pygi> good luck with getting sponsorship, which you'll most probably get ^_^ (unlike me :P)
<cbx33> y wouldn't you get it?
<cbx33> that's silly
<cbx33> you['ve done more than I Mr Pygi
<pygi> cbx33, stop that I tell ya, and don't call me Mr, that's very funny ^_^
<cbx33> STORMCHAS3R: that's the name of it....heh...I only wrote th man page  - you'd think I shoud remember
<cbx33> Yagisan: !!!!
<cbx33> sorry Mr pygi
<STORMCHAS3R> lol
<cbx33> Yagisan: remember our discussion about the overheating of my PC
<cbx33> http://www.progbox.co.uk/wordpress/?p=136
<cbx33> I wonder why.....
* cbx33 walks away and whistles ;)
<jsgotangco> yuckk that is one ugly fan
<pygi> cbx33, so just...good luck and hopefully you'll enjoy ^_^
<cbx33> jsgotangco: I didn't choose it....
<cbx33> heheh...thanks pygi 
<STORMCHAS3R> cbx33, i still cannot login on the thin client side :(
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> ok....tehre is a log file you should check
<Yagisan> cbx33, heh - I was right
<STORMCHAS3R> kicks me back to the login screen
<cbx33> but I can't remember what it is right now
* cbx33 will be upgrading his PC in a few days
<STORMCHAS3R> cbx33, do I need to do ltsp-update-client?
<cbx33> don't think so
<STORMCHAS3R> I dont need to be pushy, i am just trying to get this up and running for the school demo,  is there documentation that could help me?
<bddebian> Heya
<cbx33> STORMCHAS3R: hang on dude
<cbx33> just booting up a box so I can help you out
<pygi> morning bddebian 
<bddebian> Hello pygi
<STORMCHAS3R> cbx33, i greatly appreciate this
<cbx33> stormchas3r: look in /var/log
<cbx33> do tail auth.log
<cbx33> and paste into a pastebin
<stormchas3r> kk h.o
<stormchas3r> cbx33, http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/2306/screenshotug2.png
<stormchas3r> srry pastebin wasnt working
<pygi> stormchas3r, ubuntu-nl.org/paste
<pygi> or something like that :P
<stormchas3r> ty
<stormchas3r> cbx33, is this img legible?
<stormchas3r> omg
<stormchas3r> cbx33, i fixed it
<cbx33> nice one
<cbx33> what was it?
<stormchas3r> i had to do a 'ltsp-build-client'
<stormchas3r> works flawlessly now
<stormchas3r> ty again for your help
<stormchas3r> pygi, there ya go, i could write about that, ;)
<pygi> stormchas3r, hehe, we'll see, lol ^_^
<pygi> But you'll surely write something, yes :)
<stormchas3r> hahha
<stormchas3r> ty
<sbalneav> Morning all
<stormchas3r> you guys rule
<pygi> morning sbalneav 
<bddebian> Heya sbalneav
<stormchas3r> morn sbalneav 
<sbalneav> ogra's halfway across the atlantic by now :)
<pygi> sbalneav,  ^_^
<stormchas3r> isnt there a way to see the clients desktops on the server?
<pygi> sbalneav, I hope you're collecting ideas for that iscsi stuff since I have no clue about that :)
<sbalneav> On his way to where we are.
<pygi> stormchas3r, Student control panel I think ,perhaps not implemented yet
<cbx33> pygi: nope it's not implemented yet
<cbx33> will be in edgy +1
<stormchas3r> gotcha
<cbx33> we just ran clean out of time
<stormchas3r> i cant wait
<sbalneav> pygi: Yes, I'll be putting some thought to it over the next couple of days.  Now that I'm away from my Real Life job, and working on my true calling :)
<pygi> sbalneav, nice, just so we have something at least ^_^ You'll be in MV, right?
<sbalneav> MV?
<sbalneav> Ah, Mountain view
<pygi> sbalneav, the mountain view stuff :P
<sbalneav> Yes, should be.
<pygi> oki, nice
<sbalneav> So long as sabdfl wants me back.  Hopefully I'm seen as adding value to the process :)
<pygi> sbalneav, hehe ^_^
<pygi> sbalneav, you're important for this whole "burning devices support on thin clients" :)
<pygi> As said, I don't mean implementing this on my own ^_^
<sbalneav> That and other things :)
<pygi> yes :P
<pygi> sbalneav, once you get time, I'd also like to familiarize you a bit with libisofs & libburn api
<pygi> Don't want you to know nothing about it ^_^
<paolo> Hi guys! I have a old cliend, it boots, but when it must go and show the graphic login it freezes (apparently). How do I check if it is still active? thank you
<stormchas3r> RichEd, ty for the reply, i will be replying back to you shortly
<RichEd> Thanks ... I see you dropped your nick caps :)
<stormchas3r> ya, a little loud
<stormchas3r> what other control apps are there else in edubuntu, ie, studentcontrol panel?
<stormchas3r> i guess i am looking for the app that can lock down a student or session
<stormchas3r> pygi, what are the other tools to install to lock or control the sessions?
<pygi> stormchas3r, SCP :P
<pygi> whats wrong with scp?
<stormchas3r> nothing is wrong with it, i just remember there is something else to adminster the sessions
<stormchas3r> like to state what the users can use
<pygi> there are stuff like ControlAula, but I can't guarantee for quality of that
<stormchas3r> gotcha
<pygi> stormchas3r, I can guarantee for SCP ^_^
<stormchas3r> not until edgy comes out right?
<pygi> stormchas3r, right ^_^
<stormchas3r> i have scp installed, but can only see what precesses are running
<pygi> scp is in dapper also, but not so good :P
<stormchas3r> i used something the other day, but cant remember what its name is.  I could limit what the students are able to use and such
<RichEd> stormchas3r: check out the tuXlabs cookbook PDF ... they use & have developed a few additional management apps that are not in Edubuntu standard
<stormchas3r> RichEd, ahhh yes,  thats it, ty
<pygi> RichEd, ^_^
<RichEd> :)
<stormchas3r> fyi, it was called pessulus
<cbx33> ping pygi 
<pygi> poke cbx33, how may I help you? :)
<cbx33> pygi, hehehe
<pygi> sankarshan, pessulus? that isn't related to managing clients ^_^
<pygi> stormchas3r, *
<pygi> cbx33, no, really, why the pinging stuff? :)
<cbx33> pygi, well pessulus is a little related
<cbx33> as it is integrated into SCP now ;)
<sankarshan> :)
<pygi> cbx33, I know that, but stormchas3r said he wanna use pessulus instead of scp :)
<pygi> sankarshan, sorry ^_^
<cbx33> pygi, aobut these sounds
<cbx33> I'm curious as to your thoughts ;)
<stormchas3r> lol
* stormchas3r thinks edubuntu is amazing
<pygi> stormchas3r, ofcourse it is ^_^
<stormchas3r> lol
<pygi> stormchas3r, just you laugh ^_^
<stormchas3r> ?
<stormchas3r> pygi, i was laughing at the face you made
<pygi> ^_^
<stormchas3r> ya that one
<stormchas3r> ;)
<LaserJock> cbx33: ping?
* highvoltage sighs a big sigh of relief
<pygi> highvoltage, hm? :)
<Petaris> heh, at least some one can sigh of relief
<highvoltage> pygi: our local lug committed to a big space at the local futurex/equip/linuxworld/computer faire expo, but didn't haven any funding
<highvoltage> and we just got confirmation from a company who will fund the space, 10 laptops, PC's, 2MB internet connection, t-shirts, and someother goodies
<pygi> highvoltage, very nice ^_^
<highvoltage> ^_^
<Petaris> cool
* LaserJock is going to shoot the next person who uses ^_^   :p
<pygi> highvoltage, will you present libburn? ^_^
<LaserJock> doh
<pygi> LaserJock, :)
<LaserJock> I keep thinking you are pointing up or something :-)
<highvoltage> hehe, I doubt it, we will have two freedom toasters, but they use cdrecord :/
<pygi> LaserJock, lol :)
<pygi> highvoltage, heh :'(
<pygi> highvoltage, next year you shall inform me, then I'll come there and make them use libburn :P By that time libburn should rock even more ^_^
<highvoltage> pygi: there's still two weeks left ;)
<pygi> highvoltage, nah, libburn isn't ready for dvd burning without my hacks anyway
<pygi> next year it will be..
<pygi> k, I'm about to run now
<pygi> enjoy all
<bddebian> Later pygi
<highvoltage> bye py	
<highvoltage> I mean...
<highvoltage> bye pygi!
<cbx33> LaserJock, pong
<LaserJock> cbx33: did you or ogra fix the SCP deps?
<cbx33> I havn't fixed them
<cbx33> as I only knew yesterday there was something wrong
<LaserJock> hmm, I wonder when ogra will be online?
<cbx33> don;t know
<Burgwork> LaserJock, ogra is flying to the us for the LTSP summit
<LaserJock> Burgwork: yeah, I just though maybe he was already there
<pygi> hey ho Amaranth ^_^
#edubuntu 2006-09-15
<pygi> hey HedgeMage, ogra 
<ogra> hey hey
<ogra> me waves from detroit
<pygi> ogra, nice ^_^
<pygi> had a good flight?
<ogra> sure
<ogra> every flight that doesnt crash is a god one, no ?
<pygi> right :)
<pygi> so while you fix ltsp, I have to fix libburn ^_^
<pygi> so while you are fixing ltsp bugs, I have to work on libburn*
<pygi> bleh, this was a massive typo :P
<pygi> now I go sleep
<pygi> take care ^_^
<stormchas3r> !schooltool
<ubotu> schooltool: common platform for school administration. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.4-1build1 (dapper), package size 31 kB, installed size 180 kB
<stormchas3r> anyone know how to create a user in schooltool?
<bddebian> Howdy
<stormchas3r> whats up
* Starting logfile irclogs/edubuntu.log
<cbx33> mornin all
<Burgundavia> morning cbx33
<Burgundavia> anything cool and new in Edubuntu-land this week?
<cbx33> Burgundavia, hmm.... SCP in main
<Burgundavia> hmm, nice
<Burgundavia> any major changes to it?
<cbx33> Im' just setting up dotproject, as we are going to try using a PMS for some projects
<cbx33> sine last release ? tonnes
<Burgundavia> very cool
<Burgundavia> since last week
<cbx33> um...no
<cbx33> hehe
<Burgundavia> ok
<cbx33> but big plans for next release
<Burgundavia> but main means installed by default?
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> and we got the pessulus patch in to
<cafuego> SCP?
<crimsun> student control panel
<cbx33> sorry...was afk
<cbx33> that acronym causes so much confusion
<jsgotangco> hehe
<jsgotangco> cbx33: congrats
<cbx33> jsgotangco, on what?
<jsgotangco> SCP on main ;)
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> yup
<cbx33> was touch and go for a while
<cbx33> *seriously*
<cbx33> getting it reviewed in time was tough
<jsgotangco> you should be glad it came it, you've worked so hard on it
<jsgotangco> you *should* join the next sprint
<cbx33> jsgotangco, sprint or summit?
<cbx33> ;)
<jsgotangco> its the same
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> aren't sprints more hack-fests
<cbx33> and summits more...talky talky ;)
<jsgotangco> well technically speaking yes, but hacks also happen on summits :P
<jsgotangco> you dont get a lot of people on sprints, only core-dev mostly
<Burgundavia> jsgotangco: maybe an edubuntu sprint for the next cycle?
<cbx33> heheh that'd be cool
<jsgotangco> that would be nice, its been a year since there was an edubuntu-specific meet
<jsgotangco> and most of the active people here werent part of the first meet
<Burgundavia> yep
<jsgotangco> it would be nice when major stakeholders to the project get together and discuss their issues and suggestions
<Burgundavia> especially given edubuntu is kind of at the logical end of the current dev meta-cycle
<jsgotangco> i would say edgy gives edubuntu a very good position in the next release
<jsgotangco> since most of the core components are now  mature enough
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> but there needs be another "for the next 2 or 3 releases, we are going to X"
<jsgotangco> when that time comes, i hope to have enough experience on real world scenarios
<cbx33> !seen ogra
<ubotu> I last saw ogra (n=ogra@ubuntu/member/ogra) 8h 21m 48s ago, quiting: "Verlassend"
<Burgundavia> cbx33: ogra is current in detriot, which is utc-4
<cbx33> yeh, just wondered if he was around last night
<cbx33> I thought my PC was connected to IRC
<cbx33> but it wasn't
<RichEd> hi guys ...
<jsgotangco> hi there
<RichEd> battling with a slow machine ... closing sticky windows slowly one at a time
<RichEd> But a quick comment: orga and I are going to motivate for an Education specific summit
<jsgotangco> interesting
<RichEd> Broad : developer and user community, and probably a lot of partners as well
<RichEd> maybe 2 seperate tracks ... but a lot of overlap
<RichEd> cbx33: I owe you some time today :)
<jsgotangco> heh
<cbx33> RichEd: progbox.co.uk/dotproject
<RichEd> cool cbx33 will check it out when I have got my machine shut down & rebooted :)
<RichEd> Burgundavia: [but there needs be another "for the next 2 or 3 releases, we are going to X"]  agreed - even expanded to say for the next year, in the whole education space we are going to do this
<RichEd> maybe the 12-18 month view for each track (1) developer (2) partner (3) community
<RichEd> hi jono ... thanks for the lead yesterday ... looks like it may work out well as a project, and then maybe a model case study for follover elsewhere
<RichEd> *rollover
<RichEd> back after a reboot
<RichEd> hi again ... back after my update & reboot
<cbx33> RichEd: did you get that user/pass?
<RichEd> Yes thank you very much :)
<cbx33> RichEd: did you get my user/pass
<cbx33> mornin Mr pygi 
<cbx33> sorry dude
<cbx33> I forgot
<RichEd> ; )
<RichEd> RichEd -> breakfast back in 15 
<cbx33> hehe
<RichEd> opinion sought in -> [cbx33] 
<pygi> heh
<pygi> mornin' cbx33 
<pygi> you left the other day without a trace :-/
<pygi> cbx33, !?
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> so sorry, my ADSL router restarted
<cbx33> and I thought I was still connected
<pygi> cbx33, no worries ^_^
<cbx33> I was playing counterstrike as well....heheh....
<cbx33> and kept tabbing out to check and no one was talking
<pygi> hehe ^_^
<pygi> cbx33, pm pls :)
<cbx33> yeh I am dude ;)
<cbx33> forgot to register
<pygi> cbx33, poke? :P
<highvoltage> cbx33: is your rsyncer in universe?
<highvoltage> (hi, btw)
<cbx33> highvoltage: no
<cbx33> not yet
<cbx33> highvoltage: I havn't had much time to work on it recently SCP and pess was my main concern
<cbx33> it's still sitting in NEW
<highvoltage> what's the rsync command again to sync to the latest iso?
<cbx33> um...
<cbx33> you could get ogra's script
<cbx33> people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/rsyncer.sh
<cbx33> i think run it with the create option
<cbx33> copy your existing iso the the right place and the run it with update
<cbx33> I think
<cbx33> please backup the iso before you try ;)
<RichEd> highvoltage: ping
<pygi> lol :)
<RichEd> pygi: hi !
<pygi> hi RichEd, how is you today? ^_^
<RichEd> full of energy ... yesterday was low on gas ... today raring to go and tackle the universe :)
<pygi> RichEd, o, nice :)
<cbx33> hey rodarvus 
<cbx33> sorry about last night
<rodarvus> hi cbx33!
<rodarvus> heh, I was expecting you to return ;)
<rodarvus> all is well, I hope?
<cbx33> sorry dude I thought my IRC was connected
<cbx33> was playing coutnerstrike with brother in lwas and tabbing out
<cbx33> and then I noticed it had been quiet for a long time
<rodarvus> don't worry
<cbx33> you ok today?
<rodarvus> yup :)
<rodarvus> need to clean up the mess on my office though, and *really* don't feel like doing it soon ;)
<RichEd> rodarvus: The mail I'm sending is on the same topic ;) clearing the clutter for a neater more orderly future. It will give you something to ponder while you are going through the manual motions away from your desk.
<jsgotangco> tadaaa
<pygi> heh jsgotangco :)
<jsgotangco> yo!!!
<cbx33> hey jsgotangco 
<rodarvus> RichEd, nice, thats something I've been thinking too
<rodarvus> (clean up my virtual clutter ;) )
<RichEd> I'm working on the mail now ... the whole upstream / downstream analagy is very useful and quite exciting. I've just had a chat with Claire about an email from Ireland Education, and although the situation is completely non-technical, the model just fits.
<RichEd> question: if you build an LTSP environment, do you need to install a full Edubuntu on each workstation, or just a boot environment to load the necessary from the central server ?
<pygi> RichEd, you dont have to install anything on clients
<pygi> RichEd, clients just have to be PXE compatible
<RichEd> so how does the client make the "1st time connection" to the server ? does it need the live CD ?
<pygi> RichEd, it doesn't need anything, it just has to be PXE compatible, it does the connection over network ^_^
<pygi> it pulls everything from edubuntu server
<jsgotangco> RichEd: it connects to the server everytime you boot it
<jsgotangco> nothing is retained on the client
* pygi nods ^_^
<jsgotangco> RichEd: the only requirement for the client is to have a PXE compatible ethernet device
<RichEd> I've got that part ... bearn with me while I explain my issue:
<RichEd> Assume I have a clean workstation, with a unformatted hard drive donated by someone who used to use it over a normal LAN. What do I need to do the workstation to get it to look for the server. Surely it needs to load at least an ethernet layer from somewhere ?
<jsgotangco> RichEd: nothing
<jsgotangco> as long as its PXE
<jsgotangco> the only thing you need to do is *make* this workstation *boot* to PXE as the first priority
<RichEd> so please explain PXE asuming that I have a workstation, with a standard LAN card
<RichEd> ah ^^ there is my answer thanks !
<RichEd> Is that normally a bios setting ?
<jsgotangco> Preboot eXecution Environment
<jsgotangco> yes
<RichEd> "*make* this workstation *boot* to PXE"
<jsgotangco> with the approriate device
<jsgotangco> (which is the PXE compatible network card)
<RichEd> And do old machines usually have a BIOS which allows this setting ?
<jsgotangco> RichEd: its basically bootstrapping but from the network
<jsgotangco> it really depends
<RichEd> Yep. It's just that I've never noticed a bios setting like that before, but I seldom play with BIOS these days, I used to a lot in my days of DOS 3 :)
<RichEd> So steps 1: If the LAN card is not PXE compatible, swop it out for one that is.
<RichEd> if the BIOS does not allow the setting, can it be upgraded / reflashed ?
<jsgotangco> hmm i think there are some network cards with firmware to enable booting it even if there is no explicit bios setting
<jsgotangco> RichEd: aka bootroms
<highvoltage> RichEd: most BIOS's scan for option ROM's to boot from, which mostly all network cards have, so if you have an etherboot or PXE based ROM, it should boot whether the BIOS supports it or not
<RichEd> And that's a wrap ... I'm now up to speed :) Thanks.
<jsgotangco> yay
<pygi> RichEd, www.rom-o-matic.net  ^_^
<jsgotangco> ive never got to the point of using a bootrom for quite a while
<jsgotangco> but then, a PXE is essentially a bootrom of sorts
<jsgotangco> :D
<pygi> ^_^
<RichEd> For your background amusement, my days of fiddling with BIOS settings were around 1988 when there was a need to configure extended RAM or expanded RAM when you wanted to get over 640KB base memory to run things that were memory hungry :)
<jsgotangco> well FYI my BIOS fiddling is forgettable
<RichEd> We had one guy on campus who had 4MB of RAM and was runing DOS 4.0 and everyone was in awe of the power at his fingertips !
* jsgotangco should write to uncle jim and ask one of those neat diskless workstations for christmas
<highvoltage> heh, I had 2MB RAM at one stage, and was insanely jealous of a friend who had 4MB :)
<pygi> hehe,  old days ^_^
<jsgotangco> you legends
<highvoltage> that was high-teck! I learned to read on a ZX-Spectrum :)
<rodarvus> you guys are too young. in the university I worked for there was an IBM storage system with 4 giga bytes of space (important detail is: this storage system weighted about 10 tons)
<rodarvus> and every six months it needed to be open to exchange the grease (really) used to rotate the plates
<jsgotangco> rodarvus: im sorry uncle but im part of the Pentium generation hah
<highvoltage> rodarvus: wow. last when I heard stories like that it was from Jon 'maddog' Hall :)
<rodarvus> the mainframes were one IBM 4181 and a (pre historic) IBM 4141
<jsgotangco> the plates were the magnetic discs?
<rodarvus> highvoltage, well, I guess his stories are *much* older than mine - I just happened to live in a poor city of a poor country :)
<rodarvus> jsgotangco, yes
<jsgotangco> wow compute and get a workout at the same room lol
<rodarvus> the IBM 4141 had one memory "box" of 16kb (it was 20x20 cm big)
<rodarvus> and used *real* copper lines for each bit it needed to connect
<jsgotangco> oh man haha
<RichEd> Have any of you ever walked around inside an old pre-digital telephone exchange ... with the manaul switches ... it's pretty bizarre. As people dial the number, these huge multi layer spindles switches on racks turn around physically to make the correct physical connection to the circuit needed to make the line patch from the call orginator to the receiver.
<RichEd> So when 100 people are dialing at once, the room is full of rotating & clicking switches ... noisy !
<RichEd> rodarvus: I've sent the email ... I hope I got it enough of my thinking across. No need for a response today ... just mull it over and see what pops out.
<jsgotangco> RichEd: interesting, like those old-style flight notification panels in Paris and other parts of Europe
<rodarvus> RichEd, got your mail, will read it *now*, thanks!
<RichEd> jsgotangco: yep ... except with lots of bakelite (early pre-plastic) and open extenal oil dams to keep things lubricated
<jsgotangco> interesting, i love those mechanical/automaton stuff
<cbx33> ping willvdl 
<willvdl> pong
<willvdl> cbx33, for some unknown reaosn I can't send on a pvt window today...
<cbx33> have you registered?
<willvdl> yip
<willvdl> ah scratch that :) I can
<RichEd> rodarvus: did I make any sense ?
<rodarvus> RichEd, yes, good email
<rodarvus> I share a good part of your view
<rodarvus> (will explain in my reply to you)
<RichEd> Not as good as I have in in my head ... but as long as it helps you change my thinking into a debate.
<pygi> cbx33, wb
<pygi> pm cbx33 :)
* pygi is sad :'(
* RichEd offers pygi a shoulder or a handkerchief ...
<RichEd> wassup sad dude ?
<pygi> RichEd, won't help this time :(
<pygi> nothing can help anymore probably :P
* cbx33 consoles pygi 
<pygi> cbx33, ^_^
<willvdl> RichEd, can you keep 10 mins aside for little old me this afternoon?
<RichEd> sure ... in around 45 mins to an hour ?
<willvdl> groovy
<willvdl> just some feedback
<RichEd> okay ...
* RichEd is out for 30 mins
<jsgotangco> later guys have a nice weekend
<willvdl> you too
<bddebian> Hello
<RichEd> willvdl: chat in 10 minutes ? 16;45 ?
<RichEd> willvdl: check out http://wiki.edubuntu.org/education as well
<willvdl> okie
<willvdl> getting quick cuppa while I read...
<willvdl> ping RichEd
<RichEd> willvdl: pong in 5
<RichEd> willvdl: coffee and then I am here -> start a dialogue box
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> is it normal for xorg to eat cpu power when there is only the server and 1 client on?
<Petaris> it spiking up to 72% on one of the cpus
<willvdl> RichEd, can you read me?
<RichEd> yep ... last line in an email :) vewwy sowwy for de dLay
<willvdl> no problem :)
<willvdl> thought I had a lag
<willvdl> my brain hurts
<cbx33> heheh
<sbalneav> LaserJock: hey!
<LaserJock> hi
<sbalneav> So, the new artwork for the background!
<sbalneav> What are the molecules?
<LaserJock> :-)
<LaserJock> is that the one from Pete?
<sbalneav> yeah
<LaserJock> it's called a photochromic dye
<LaserJock> it basically changes shape with UV light
<LaserJock> they use them in those cool eyeglass lenses
<LaserJock> that change to sunglasses when you go outside
<sbalneav> Ah, so that's what I have in my glasses.
<sbalneav> ogra!!!!!!!
<LaserJock> anyway, that's the particular one I've been blasting with the laser for the last couple of years
<LaserJock> \o/ the master returns ;-)
<ogra> sbalneav, hey hey
<sbalneav> he's sitting like 5 feet away from me
<sbalneav> Swapping power cables
<sbalneav> Conference is mega geeked
<LaserJock> :-)
<willvdl> never! :P
<LaserJock> at least they have "normal" outlets
<LaserJock> :-)
<sbalneav> We've got Warren Togami here from Fedora, and Erik Harrison from K12LTSP
<LaserJock> sbalneav: anyway, that picture is actually straight from a poster I gave a year or so ago
<sbalneav> They're busy porting Mukow to Fedora
<sbalneav> LaserJock: Looks cool
<willvdl> okie, I gotta get blood back in my legs.
<willvdl> ciao folks
<pygi> sbalneav, poke?
<pygi> ogra, poke also?
<sbalneav> pygi: peek.  ogra's out for a smoke
<LaserJock> heh
<pygi> sbalneav, got my mail?
<sbalneav> Hold on lemme check.
<pygi> sbalneav, will do, thanks
<ogra> pygi, back from poisoning myself, whats up ?
<ogra> oh thats bad news ...
<ogra> (just read the mail)
<pygi> ogra, I'm gonna be fighting authorities next week (after the weekend ends)
<pygi> ogra, hopefully they may be able to speed up the process by marking it as "emergency" :P
<ogra> i was impressed how easy i got through customs yesterday ...
<sbalneav> pygi: Hmm, where'd you send it to?
<pygi> sbalneav, your ltsp.org address?
<sbalneav> Hmm
<sbalneav> I don't have it yet
<ogra> but then i only need a self written form, not a pre set visa from an embassy
<sbalneav> Oh
<sbalneav> oh, the sad news ones.
<sbalneav> Yes!  I do have those.
<pygi> ogra, hm, how come? probably different country, and collaboration with USA
<sbalneav> Hopefully, you'll get the emergency status.
<ogra> pygi, yes, i'm german
<pygi> ogra, there you go ^_^ I'm not :P
<pygi> sbalneav, indeed :-/
<pygi> they are asking me do I want to visit USA to perform terorist actions :-/
<sbalneav> I'd say "no" :)
<pygi> sbalneav, o yes, under interests copy-paste my stuff for burning devices support on thin clients ^_^
<pygi> sbalneav, no kidding :)
<pygi> sbalneav, if you dont clone that part, I'll have to put it in your behalf :P
<sbalneav> pygi: Sorry, what do I need to cut-n-paste and where?
<sbalneav> Lots of discussions going on here. :(
<sbalneav> :)
<sbalneav> sorry, wrong bracket
<pygi> sbalneav, "burning devices support on thin clients" under your "Interests" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperSummitMountainView/Sponsorship :)))
<sbalneav> Ha
<sbalneav> yes
<pygi> sbalneav, no worries, I won't bug anymore today :)
<sbalneav> adding
<pygi> oki :)
<smykes> is Squid configured standard in Edubuntu yet?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> we dont include it 
<smykes> that is on the roadmap though?
<ogra> for content filtering we have willowng
<smykes> is there any web filtering software out of the "box" configured
<smykes> ah
<smykes> willowng
<ogra> but its only in edgys universe yet
<smykes> hrm
<smykes> that's kind of disapointing 
<smykes> no offense of course
<smykes> when does edgy come out?
<smykes> i see this is a summer of code project
<smykes> that is kind of neat
<ogra> edgy comes out on oct 26th
<cbx33> ogra, w00t hi man
<ogra> edgy+1 will have willowng installed by default 
<smykes> so edgy will not
<smykes> the next one after edgy will
<ogra> we need more feedback and testing for it before it can enter the CD so its not in yet
<smykes> hrm
<ogra> but its easy to install it from universe
<smykes> it has a UI to configure it?
<ogra> yup
<ogra> willowng-config 
<smykes> where does it get its blacklist from?
<ogra> talks via dbus to the content filter
<ogra> nowhere
<ogra> it doesnt need blacklists
<ogra> it uses bayesian filtering (like a spam filter) 
<smykes> without a blacklist isnt there a noticable slowdown in page loads?
<ogra> you have to feed it with some basic urls and it will learcn dynamically
<LaserJock> you can also block specific domains if you want
<ogra> sure, you can use domain filters as well
<smykes> we-block isnt cutting it
<smykes> im looking to change the lab to edubuntu
<ogra> but i didnt notice any slowdown yet ...
<LaserJock> yeah, when the little bugs get worked out willowng will be really nice
<ogra> yeah
<smykes> I dont know just might go ubuntu
<smykes> all teens here
<smykes> lot of the software might not be needed
<ogra> whats wrong with edubuntu for teens ? 
<ogra> ??
<stormchas3r> smykes, how about using edubuntu ltsp?
<smykes> I'm not sure, only seen screen shots
<stormchas3r> oman, definitely worth checking out
<smykes> i know the UI and application list is configurable
<ogra> right
<smykes> maybe that was a bad comment
<smykes> perhaps I should have said the screenshots look young
<ogra> well, depends which version you saw
<cbx33> ogra, I had a strange thing with the live CD today
<stormchas3r> edubuntu is great for highschool and college environments
<ogra> the breezy ones surely look very young
<cbx33> smykes, we have some nice new artowrk in the latest version
<smykes> which is edgy?
<ogra> cbx33, did -35 get in ? 
<smykes> is there a live cd yet?
<cbx33> yes I think so ;)
<ogra> cool
<smykes> last time I checked there wasnt
<cbx33> usplash was fixed and artwork is looking better
<ogra> so we at least have the new wallpaper and splash 
<cbx33> smykes, yes there is a live cd for edgy...but obviously it's not compelte yet
<smykes> is there for breezy?
<cbx33> ogra, we need to cut the corners off the gdm splash
<stormchas3r> cbx33, can we use the new usplash for edgy with dapper?
<smykes> ah I know what it was
<smykes> there wasnt a mac live cd last time I checked
<cbx33> stormchas3r, I'm not sure
<stormchas3r> kk
<cbx33> you could get the images and build it yourself I susp[ect ;)
<ogra> no, you cant
<cbx33> oh no
<cbx33> of course you can;t
<cbx33> 16 colours
<stormchas3r> lol
<stormchas3r> you guys are funny
<ogra> lunch...
<smykes> thanks for the info guys
<ogra> smykes, there is a mac livecd since dapper
<smykes> yeah I see that
<smykes> thanks
<stormchas3r> in synaptic, what is edubuntu-live for?
<cbx33> it's the live system
* stormchas3r is not sure what you mean
<cbx33> Description: edubuntu live system
<cbx33>  This package depends on all of the packages in the edubuntu server and
<cbx33>  desktop system
<cbx33>  .
<cbx33>  It is not generally useful to install this package in other
<cbx33>  environments.
<ogra> thats a lie 
<stormchas3r> ha
<cbx33> sorry that's the dapper one
<ogra> it doesnt depend on -server :)
* ogra needs to fix that descrition
<cbx33> ;)
<stormchas3r> ty
<cbx33> ogra, how are you
<cbx33> is it going well over there?
<ogra> lunching
<cbx33> ogra, my boss has provisionally given me the time off to goto the summit ;)
<ogra> (or trying to)
<ogra> yay
<cbx33> guess we'll just have to wait and see
<cbx33> do you know when we find out
<cbx33> as I have to get a passport 
<cbx33> but it's not cheap
<cbx33> like almost $200
<stormchas3r> stop by philly on the way there, ;)
<cbx33> heh:)
<stormchas3r> ill buy you a cheesesteak
<cbx33> bbl
<stormchas3r> kk
<pygi> cbx33, I know when we find out :)
<pygi> cbx33, October 2 ^_^
<cbx33> damn
<cbx33> i'll have to take the chance
<pygi> cbx33, what is it?
<pygi> cbx33, what do you mean?
<cbx33> takes up to 6 weeks to get passport here
<pygi> cbx33, uh :-/
<pygi> sbalneav, I'll eat you, you haven't added the stuff ^_^
<sbalneav> Sure I did!
* pygi reloads once again
<sbalneav> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScottBalneaves
<stormchas3r> what is the difference between edubuntu and k12ltsp?  yes i know diff distros
<pygi> sbalneav, perhaps there, but add it to the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperSummitMountainView/Sponsorship as well ^_^
<pygi> lol, hi pygi :PP
<pygi> stormchas3r, except that edubuntu is more supported and generally better?
<sbalneav> stormchas3r: Really, the changes are beginning to get vanishingly small
<stormchas3r> thats all i needed to know, ty
<sbalneav> pygi: it's taking a long time to save, but it's changing
<pygi> sbalneav, nice ^_^ /me is sorry about bugging for this :P
<sbalneav> Not at all.  It's important.
<pygi> cbx33, I'll also have to take passport, I'll try my chances
<stormchas3r> i have a good ? for you guys,  in my work we use a program  to track the students attendance, grades what not.  Is there any open source apps that could come close to this. I am familiar with Moodle, but dont see that to it.
<pygi> stormchas3r, SchoolTool
<Petaris> stormchas3r: Centre
<stormchas3r> ah yes, that too,  i do have schooltool installed on my laptop.  ill have to check out centre
<stormchas3r> Petaris, do you have a link for that?
<Petaris> um, I think it is www.miller-group.net
<Petaris> sec
<stormchas3r> kk
<Petaris> yep, it is
<Petaris> I don't use it but I have played with it in the past
<Petaris> its an open source student information system (SIS)
<Petaris> not sure how much it does with grades
<stormchas3r> ty
<Petaris> np
<highvoltage> apt-
<pygi> highvoltage, ahm?
<highvoltage> 
<pygi> highvoltage, what is it? :)
<LaserJock> has anybody been working on a theme changer for Edubuntu
<pygi> LaserJock, I don't think so
<Petaris> LaserJock: Whats wrong with current theme changers?
<Petaris> I know there are theme managers for gnome and kde
<Petaris> and ice
<LaserJock> well, we need to switch all the graphics
<Petaris> and changing how things look in xfce4 is pretty easy
<Petaris> ahh
<Petaris> ok
<LaserJock> usplash, wallpaper, icons, gdm, etc.
<Petaris> not just the theme but icons and extras as well
<Petaris> I got ya
<Petaris> It would be nice
<Petaris> I would like to be able to customize the theme on the ltsp clients too
<Petaris> *the gdm theme that is
<LaserJock> because if I give somebody and edubuntu CD at the uni it's a bit of a turn off to have 5-year old graphics
<LaserJock> but for 5-year olds it's great
<Petaris> haha
<Petaris> I don't have an issue with xfce
<Petaris> of course I've already modified it
<Petaris> :)
<LaserJock> sure
<LaserJock> but the "out-of-the-box" experinece is what people will see when they install, etc.
<Petaris> right
<LaserJock> also if the application selection could be tunable that would be quite cool
<pygi> LaserJock, eh, use Reconstructor ^_^
<LaserJock> ogra: well, but I'm talking about Edubuntu
<Burgwork> pygi, were not about to instlal dotproject?
<LaserJock> sorry ogra
<LaserJock> that was for pygi 
<pygi> Burgwork, what? please rephrase, thanks :)
<pygi> LaserJock, well, I'm also talking about Edubuntu :) Use reconstructor to change graphics, and change software selection
<LaserJock> how would that work
<LaserJock> I would think we would need a theme selector in the boot menu and tasksel for app selection
<pygi> LaserJock, by changing cd, I'm not sure if it's supports Edubuntu right now, tho it should as it supports ubuntu & kubuntu
<pygi> never used it
<pygi> Burgwork, ? :)
<cbx33> Burgwork, ?
<LaserJock> pygi: but I'm talking about the Edubuntu CD from shipit, etc. not changing it after the fact
<pygi> LaserJock, ah!
<Burgwork> pygi, have you install dotproject before?
<cbx33> Burgwork, I have ;)
<pygi> Burgwork, I think I have before, but ActiveCollab has proven to be better & more reliable ^_^
<cbx33> ActiveCollab needs php5
<cbx33> pygi, mind explaining to me it's pros over dotproject?
<pygi> cbx33, can't really explain, I just know I tested it, and it was good ^_^
<Burgwork> php5 is default for dapper
<Burgwork> how long have you used activecollab?
<Burgwork> the "heavy development" part scares me a little
<pygi> Burgwork, mostly since it's starts ^_^
<Burgwork> how many days/hours is this?
<Burgwork> cbx33, and what is your experience with dotproject?
<Burgwork> can I ask a few installation questions
<Burgwork> ?
<pygi> Burgwork, somewhere in June
<pygi> That's when I started
<Burgwork> how many users, how heavy the use, etc.
<cbx33> Burgwork, sure
<cbx33> tbh not very heavy use
<cbx33> and only a few users
<Burgwork> what about you, pygi ?
<cbx33> but now I installed the one for edubuntu we'll see how it goes
<pygi> Burgwork, what about me? :)
<Burgwork> pygi, how many users have you had with activecollab, etc.
<pygi> Burgwork, not much, around 15
<Burgwork> pygi, have stable, etc?
<pygi> Burgwork, there is stable release of activecollab, yes :P
<cbx33> Burgwork, activecollab requires php5
<cbx33> correct me if I'm wrong pygi 
<Burgwork> yes, but dapper server lamp users php5 by default
<Burgwork> and dotproject has issues with mysql5/php5
<Burgwork> pygi, would you commend activecollab?
<stormchas3r> whats the cmd to rename a folder? cp -R filename?
<LaserJock> you could just use mv
<stormchas3r> ty
* stormchas3r feels like an idiot ;)
<pygi> Burgwork, indeed I would ^_^
<Burgwork> pygi, did you install dotproject and try it out?
<pygi> Burgwork, told you before, I have :)
<Burgwork> sorry
<Burgwork> and why did you switch?
<pygi> Burgwork, just because ActiveCollab is better and is in active development + I know that author is higly dedicated to making this rock even more
<Burgwork> activecollab has a far nicer website and what appears to be saner development
<cbx33> brb
<pygi> Burgwork, what's your usage case for collaboration soft.?
<LaserJock> open-userful?
<silentkey> damn adsl
<LaserJock> silentkey: are you really here?
<HedgeMage> hi LaserJock 
<LaserJock> hi HedgeMage 
<HedgeMage> How are you?
<LaserJock> OK
<LaserJock> how about you?
<HedgeMage> Pretty good... actually got a lot done around the house today.  Now to see if I can convince TT to refrain from messing it back up ;)
<IHaTeWiNDoWs> OH MAN I HATE M$
<cbx33> GRRAATTS
<cbx33> stupid operating system
<Burgwork> pygi, have you got a good set of isntallation instrucitons?
<pygi> Burgwork, you have a installation wizard, it's trivial
<Burgwork> pygi, yes, but found http://forum.activecollab.com/viewtopic.php?pid=348
* cbx33 decides to try activecollab....
<cbx33> oh shute...I'm still usin this rank operating system
<pygi> bddebian, this is 0.6
<pygi> 0.7 is out btw :)
<pygi> should be simmilar tho
<Burgwork> pygi, should I go with 0.7 or 0.6
<bddebian> ??
<pygi> Burgwork, 0.7 ofcourse
<pygi> bddebian, sorry :)
<bddebian> NP :)
<Burgwork> pygi, isn't that beta still?
<pygi> oh, 0.6 is latest stable
<pygi> Burgwork, right, just use 0.6
* pygi is too much bleeding edge ,that's why his OOo won't load :P
<cbx33> hehe
<Burgwork> pygi, nice to have a package of activecollab to walk people through this: hint hint
<cbx33> Burgwork that's a nice idea
<Burgwork> this is waht debconf is meant for
<Burgwork> look at how moodle does it
<pygi> Burgwork, you hinting me to create a deb package or? =)
<pygi> o, rightm I get it
<pygi> right*
<pygi> Burgwork, hint Ilija Studen with it, I'm sure he'll help you :)
<Burgwork> right, that might involve development work
<Burgwork> which is strictly against my religious principles
<pygi> Burgwork, just poke me on mail what exactly you want, and I'll make sure to pass that to Ilija, if you don't want to send mail to him :P
<Burgwork> right
<pygi> you know mail :)
<Burgwork> that I can do
<Burgwork> Failed to connect to database with data you provided <-- grumble
<Burgwork> pygi, did you get my /query ?
<pygi> Burgwork,yes
<LaserJock> Burgwork: are installing dotproject?
<LaserJock> are you, rather
<Burgwork> LaserJock, was, now installing activeCollab
<LaserJock> Burgwork: ah, I just did dotproject
<cbx33> heheh
<Burgwork> dotproject turned me off, in a lot fo ways, including complexity
<cbx33> he certainly did
<Burgwork> activeCollab seems more active and more interesting in being the best
* cbx33 just installed activecollab
<pygi> cbx33, hehe, and? :)
<cbx33> just looking now
<cbx33> pygi, it's very nice looking
<cbx33> but seems a ittle simplified for my needs
<cbx33> hehe the next TB is after my bday ;)
<cbx33> hey jono 
<jono> hey
<Burgwork> hey jono 
<jono> hey Burgwork 
<cbx33> good night edubuntu
#edubuntu 2006-09-16
<DEINOS> helllllpppppp
<DEINOS> im trying to instal LTSP server here and the service xdm is not instaled 
<DEINOS> can someone help me ????
<stormchas3r> whats the  beef?
<DEINOS> sorry for my bad inglish , this is not mi 1st language
<stormchas3r> cool
<DEINOS> how i do to instal this service ???
<stormchas3r> xdm?
<stormchas3r> !xdm
<ubotu> xdm: X display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-6ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 150 kB, installed size 748 kB
<DEINOS> its my 1st time runing linux ! lol
<stormchas3r> o
<stormchas3r> are you installing edubuntu ltsp?
<DEINOS> my version is LTS 6.06
<DEINOS> y
<stormchas3r> ubuntu or edubuntu
<DEINOS> edubuntu
<DEINOS> then ???
<DEINOS> someone ???
<DEINOS> help :P
<DEINOS> were can i get this pakage and how i do to instal
<LaserJock> DEINOS: what do you need?
<DEINOS> xdm for LTS of the distro Edubuntu 6.06 LTS
<DEINOS> i need to instal this service
<DEINOS> for the lts
<DEINOS> server
<DEINOS> can u help
<LaserJock> do you mean LTSP?
<DEINOS> yeahhh
<DEINOS> the other services are runing but xdm is not instaled
<DEINOS> where i can get , and how do i install this
<LaserJock> hmm, I'm not sure if it's supposed to be that way
<LaserJock> but you can install xdm by running sudo apt-get install xdm
<DEINOS> i have downloades LTSP 4.1 , instaled all
<LaserJock> oh
<LaserJock> why did you do that?
<LaserJock> Edubuntu has LTSP already
<DEINOS> hum so i have broken is ltsp !
<DEINOS> aaaaaarrrrrggggghhhhh
<LaserJock> well, I'm not exactly sure if it's broken
<DEINOS> reinstall ?????
<LaserJock> but you didn't need to do that
<pygi> now people, please remind me what channels I was on 
<pygi> I just broke my entire configuration
<DEINOS> can u help me to solve this problem ?
<LaserJock> this one :-)
<DEINOS> this '???
<LaserJock> DEINOS: sorry, I was talking to pygi 
<DEINOS> ok
<LaserJock> DEINOS: did you download .deb files?
<DEINOS> no
<DEINOS> an izo
<DEINOS> 100 mg
<LaserJock> sbalneav: ping?
<pygi> LaserJock, lol, ok, I was on a lot of channels, and I don't remember much of them
<sbalneav> LaserJock: pong
<LaserJock> sbalneav: DEINOS just install Edubuntu 6.06 but then installed LTSP 4.1
<sbalneav> ugh
<DEINOS> its my 1st time in linux !!!
<DEINOS> so what i do now ???
<sbalneav> at this point, best bet would be to rm /opt/ltsp*, then do a ltsp-build-client && ltsp-update-sshkeys && ltsp-update-kernels
<DEINOS> how do i do this
<sbalneav> That will put things back the way they were.
<sbalneav> sudo rm /opt/ltsp*
<sbalneav> sudo ltsp-build-client && ltsp-update-sshkeys && ltsp-update-kernels
<sbalneav> whoops sorry
<sbalneav> sudo ltsp-build-client
<sbalneav> sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys
<sbalneav> sudo ltsp-update-kernels
<DEINOS> rm /opt/ltsp*
<DEINOS> opss
<DEINOS> --  /opt/ltsp': Is a directory
<sbalneav> sudo rm -rf /opt/ltsp*
<DEINOS>  - root@edubuntu:/opt/ltsp-utils# sudo rm /opt/ltsp*
<sbalneav> sudo rm -rf /opt/ltsp/*
<DEINOS> now is working
<DEINOS> retrieving pakages
<DEINOS> alsa base
<DEINOS> apt
<DEINOS> almost there
<DEINOS> so how i configure this LTSP
<ogra> you dont need to :)
<ogra> it should autodetect everything
<DEINOS> so i must only put on the clients machine a disquete whit the rom image to boot up ????
<ogra> you should have a PXE booting client ...
<DEINOS> network adapter rom !!
<ogra> or make a etherboot disk that emulates PXE
<DEINOS> in the client disk , or on the server
<DEINOS> just this , i want to use etherbot
<ogra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPBootingClientsWithoutPxe
<DEINOS> tnx
<LaserJock> hmm, well I hope edubuntu-menus gets out of NEW soon
<LaserJock> I'd like to actually upload some fixes soon
<ogra> poke Keybuk or KAmion
<ogra> they were just busy with the knot i guess
<DEINOS> this is suposed to take much time ???
<DEINOS> sudo ltsp-build-client
<DEINOS> then ?
<LaserJock> ogra: do you know which one of them does Friday?
<LaserJock> I guess it's close to Saturday for them
<LaserJock> DEINOS: did you do sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys and sudo ltsp-update-kernels as sbalneav said?
<DEINOS> no
<DEINOS> im doing the build client
<LaserJock> oh, ok
<DEINOS> later i do that
<DEINOS> when have finished the first
<sbalneav> DEINOS: Depending on your network speed, it could take quite a while.
<DEINOS> 300 kbits
<DEINOS> lol
<DEINOS> poor
<DEINOS> what that command do ?
<LaserJock> I think that builds the LTSP client chroot
<DEINOS> hum 
<DEINOS> at last !!!!!
<DEINOS> im the master of the world !!!!
<DEINOS> :P
<DEINOS> lol
<DEINOS> 0 upgraded, 246 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<DEINOS> Need to get 60.9MB of archives.
<DEINOS> lol
<DEINOS> this is my situation now
<LaserJock> ogra: do i need to do anything special to upload a new version of edubuntu-menus to the NEW queue?
<sbalneav> LaserJock: He's out for a bit.
<LaserJock> sbalneav: that's ok, I got my answer in -devel
<LaserJock> i've got some work to do on edubuntu-menus
<sbalneav> k
<LaserJock> I got a nice little "rejected" email :-)
<ogra> Laser_away, raise the version
<DEINOS> Laserjock i finished that commands
<DEINOS> what i do now ? Can u help
<DEINOS> anyone
<DEINOS> i need help to configure LTSP on a Edubuntu LTS 6.06
<DEINOS> someone plese help me 
<DEINOS> hey guis
<DEINOS> can anyone help me please
<Burgwork> what is your issue?
<DEINOS> i need help to configure LTSP on a Edubuntu LTS 6.06
<DEINOS> its my 1st time using linux
<DEINOS> can u help
<DEINOS> soo ?
<Burgwork> ah, ok
<Burgwork> you have dived in deep
<Burgwork> have you read edubuntu.org/GettingStarted ?
<DEINOS> no
<Burgwork> read that, it will explain much
<DEINOS> to much time , i have to proof if this system realy works , tomorow im goig to buy old computer  to do a cyber cafe
<DEINOS> for a client ,  i dont want to use windows 2003 server to do that
<Burgwork> right
<Burgwork> getting started will walk you through the three or four steps needed
<DEINOS> can u give me a quick explanation about LTSP ?
<Burgwork> sure, the server has a dhcp server, which gives an addy, then the PXE-booting machines ask the server for the files, they boot, people login
<Burgwork> on the server side, the stuff the client loads in stored in a chroot
<Laser_away> DEINOS: do your thin clients have PXE booting?
<stormchas3r> Hello gents, i am doing a project for college regarding open source software in education.  Is anyone available to answer a few questions that I have come up with?
<Burgwork> stormchas3r, yep
<stormchas3r> can i send you the file?
<stormchas3r> Burgwork, or can we go private chat?
<Burgwork> yep, via email corey.burger@ubuntu.com
<Burgwork> I am about to head home, so file is better
<stormchas3r> kk
<stormchas3r> ty
<DEINOS> DEINOS: do your thin clients have PXE booting?
<DEINOS> will have
<stormchas3r> Burgwork, sent
<Burgwork> cheers
<Laser_away> DEINOS: then I think they should just boot up
<Burgwork> stormchas3r, answer in a bit
<stormchas3r> Burgwork, ty
<DEINOS> hey someone tell me and text editos to use in terminal 
<DEINOS> an text editor for terminal
<DEINOS> please
<DEINOS> anione
<DEINOS> anyone please 
<DEINOS> hhhhhheeeeeelllllllppppp
<DEINOS> hey guis tellme a text editor to use in terminal to modify a configuration 
<DEINOS> someone please
<stormchas3r>  DEINOS type nano filename
<stormchas3r> sudo nano filename
<DEINOS> tks
<stormchas3r> ya
<stormchas3r> gl
<DEINOS> allready su 
<DEINOS> i try mc  but i dont have
<stormchas3r> use nano
<stormchas3r> DEINOS, ok?
<stormchas3r> DEINOS, trust me , type:  nano filename
<bddebian> Heya folks
<knixtech> wassup
<bddebian> Nada, thx. You?
<knixtech> working on college stuff
<bddebian> Joy :-)
<knixtech> hee hee
<knixtech> bddebian, how do i get my ip addy of here and masked to ubuntu?
<bddebian> Hmm, dunno, sorry
<knixtech> kk
<knixtech> ;)
<Lilandra> hi
<Lilandra> does a default install of edubuntu have schooltool installed?
<knixtech> Lilandra, yes
<Lilandra> well, if i can't find it but the binary is still there, how do i uninstall it (i mean it'snot in dpkg -l)
<knixtech> Lilandra, open up synaptic and search for schooltool
<Lilandra> synaptic? not apt-get?
<knixtech> visually you can see if its installed with synaptic
<Lilandra> well there's something at /usr/bin/schooltool
<knixtech> schooltool is installed by default
<Lilandra> but it's not listed as installed most likely because i did a recovery on my system ages ago and things got...a bit crazy in the installed database
<knixtech> type locate schooltoll
<knixtech> anything show up?
<Lilandra> lots of stuff
<knixtech> then its there
<knixtech> do you have apache installed?
<Lilandra> so how do i uninstall it? and how do i find all the other things that were installed but not in the database?
<Lilandra> um...
<Lilandra> maybe not
<knixtech> apt-get remove schooltool
<Lilandra> says not installed so not removed
<knixtech> lol
<Lilandra> ah! don't worry! i'm going to reinstall freshly soon!
<Lilandra> this partitioning is stressful
<knixtech> nice decision
<Lilandra> it's a small partition on my laptop and then silly me made a / and a /home but it hink for a small partition i shouldn't :)
<Lilandra> that and who knows what's installed and whats' not
<knixtech> i hear ay
<knixtech> ya*
<Lilandra> :)
<crimsun> ogra: pong
<crimsun> d'oh
<knixtech> How do I change icon themes in edubuntu?
<Burgundavia> knixtech: system --> preferences --> theme
<knixtech> ty
<knixtech> im sorry, i meant mouse themes
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> that is a bit harder
<knixtech> ya
<Burgundavia> system-->preferences-->mouse
<knixtech> i guess i need to know where to install the theme then
<knixtech> but thank you for that
<Papasean> Has anyone here had a play with No Machine NX yet?
<Srecko> yo
<jsgotangco> hi
<EmxBA> hi :)
<highvoltage> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/knab/knab-0.4.2.tar.bz2?download2
<highvoltage> sorry, wrong channell
<highvoltage> (and very lagged)
<sbalneav> Morning all
<TeePOG> hi hi
<TeePOG> hi ogra!
<knixtech> hello RichEd 
<knixtech>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY renjamin123
<pygi_> knixtech, ugh, dont do that
<knixtech> opps
<pygi_> change your pass pls :)
<knixtech> i will 
<knixtech> i didnt see the space in there
<knixtech> whats the cmd to change
<pygi_> knixtech, don't know :P
<knixtech> kk
<knixtech> pygi_, ok, i changed it,  hopefully that wont happen again
<pygi_> knixtech, indeed ^_^
<knixtech> ;)
<knixtech> o. my other nick is stormchas3r, but i registered this one
<pygi_> o, I knew it was you somehow =)
<knixtech> you serious?
<knixtech> hows that
<pygi_> telepathy ^_^
<knixtech> nice
<pygi_> knixtech, sudo apt-get install telepathy :)))
<pygi> HedgeMage, !!!
<HedgeMage> hi pygi 
<linus_ulrik> im looking for some answers about how to  ad sound and local cd ,usb and stuf like that working
<linus_ulrik> that is off course  on the client side
<Solaris444> Hey fellas.  A friend recommended me to show you all a piece of software my team developed.
<Solaris444> It is a piece of educational management software.
<Solaris444> I'll post a link and you can see what you think:
<knixtech> nice
<Solaris444> http://sourceforge.net/projects/equil/
<Solaris444> Basically it is useful for managing students in laboratory sessions.
<Solaris444> Instead of raising hands it queues them up and tracks certain stats etc.
<knixtech> i like i like
<Solaris444> thanks!
<Solaris444> Comments and questions are welcome.
<knixtech> cbx33, do you mind looking at a piece of software my firend created for education?
<knixtech> friend*
<cbx33> knixtech, hi
<knixtech> hello
<cbx33> is it a piece of software you wrote?
<knixtech> my friends team did
<cbx33> what does it do?
<knixtech> http://sourceforge.net/projects/equil/
* knixtech wishes he could code, ;)
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> so give me abrief run down
<cbx33> what does it do?
<Solaris444> ah cbx, it is short for "Electronic Queueing of Users In Labs"
<Solaris444> Basically it is a lab ticket system.
<cbx33> oh?
<Solaris444> Server-client architecture , written in java to ensure fair use of demonstrator time.
<cbx33> tickets?
<cbx33> as in support
<Solaris444> Like instead of the users putting up their hands waiting for the dem to help them and potentially getting missed...
<Solaris444> They click to join the queue.
<Solaris444> Also, it was written to be as unabuseable as possible.
<cbx33> I see.....
<Solaris444> No spamming, no privelidge escalation, 
<Solaris444> No DoS.
<cbx33> Solaris444, this looks like something that would be best integrated into SCP
<cbx33> are you aware of it?
<Solaris444> SCP?
<cbx33> Student Control Panel
<cbx33> it's in ubuntu
<Solaris444> oh! I didn't know about it.
<Solaris444> I am not a regular users.
<knixtech> hee hee
<cbx33> I suggest looking at it.....it's writen in python
<cbx33> ogra started it, but I did the developemtn work for edgy
<Solaris444> oh.  ours is written in Java.
<Solaris444> The server is in java too.
<cbx33> I think, people will correct me if I'm wrong that it's too late to get it into this release 
<cbx33> you may be able to get it into the ubuntu universe
<Solaris444> well, that would certainly be good for the group...
<cbx33> Solaris444, well....I suggest downloading the new knot3 version of edgy
<cbx33> and see how it would fit in
<Solaris444> ubuntu or edubuntu (forgive my ignorance)
<knixtech> edu
<cbx33> they are one in the same
<knixtech> ya
<cbx33> edubuntu is just a meta package that installs extra components
<cbx33> but, we have a CD where those extra packages are preinstalled
<Solaris444> ahhhh.
<Solaris444> I get it now.
<cbx33> ;)
* knixtech thinks we have a new ubuntu user ;)
<cbx33> I would really like to have that kind of functionality in edgy + 1 for Student Control Panel
* knixtech seconds that
<cbx33> Solaris444, we run an LTSP environment?
<cbx33> have you come across that?
<Solaris444> No?
<Solaris444> What is it?
<cbx33> if you are interested in developing for it I suggest you give it a go
<cbx33> it's a thin client system
<knixtech> ltsp = light terminal server project
<Solaris444> ok.  
<Solaris444> interesting.  ok.  but what do we do about the fact that the current server and interface both require sun java?
<cbx33> basically the client machines....which are diskless...boot from the server over the network
<cbx33> well.....iirc java is not preinstalled on edubuntu
<cbx33> and doing so would push our CD size over the limit
<Solaris444> i know. :/
<Solaris444> of course.
<cbx33> we are VERY tight on CD space
<Solaris444> so how can we move these functions into scp?
<cbx33> well, do you know any python?
<Solaris444> None of the team know python.
<Solaris444> :-(
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> have you ever used dbus?
<cbx33> infact ...... :)
<Solaris444> We are final year uni students.
* cbx33 had a good idea
<Solaris444> ok.
<Solaris444> *listens*
<cbx33> next release....
* cbx33 is going to write an extended plugin framework for SCP
<cbx33> it's possible that you could interface with that easily
<cbx33> alot of our dev work is in python...
<cbx33> it's a very easy language to use
<Solaris444> interesting.  I will have to save this converstaion.  I won't remember all of this.
<Solaris444> sorry, but where can I pick up knot 3?
<cbx33> I'll get you a link
<Solaris444> ok cheers.  I will have to chat to the rest of the team.
* knixtech claps his hands
<Solaris444> :-)
<Solaris444> u the man knix
<pygi> hehe, with a lost password :)
<cbx33> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/edgy/knot-3/
<cbx33> is where you can find knot 3
<cbx33> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/
<cbx33> will get you to the daily live cds that are currently being worked on
<cbx33> knot3 is largely stable
<cbx33> the daily cds may not be
<knixtech> thank you pygu
<knixtech> pygi, 
<knixtech> lol
<Solaris444> thanks. I will do my best to be in touch.  Knix can chase me up.
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> np
<cbx33> Solaris444, if it;s any help
<knixtech> yah i will
<knixtech> and remember how to put my pw in
<cbx33> I have only beenusing python for 3 months or so ;)
<knixtech> hey Solaris444 ill send you a chm book on python
<cbx33> Solaris444, the python.org website is exceedingly useful
<Solaris444> ok.
<knixtech> Solaris444, sent
<cbx33> also check out gisomount, was my first python app
<pygi> knixtech, chm? windows??!
<Solaris444> that would be helpful. 
<pygi> ;P
<knixtech> pygi, nope, ubuntu has a chm viewer
<cbx33> *bah* no windows ;)
<knixtech> python in a nutshell
* knixtech will be learning it soon
<cbx33> knixtech, where did you get that from?
<pygi> knixtech, Byte of Python, that rules :)
<knixtech> ummmmm , off the record?
<cbx33> knixtech, nm
<knixtech> lol
<knixtech> cbx33, get that?
<cbx33> yup
<knixtech> kk
<cbx33> python is great
<knixtech> so are philly cheesesteaks
<knixtech> if  i learn python, will I be able to help?
<cbx33> knixtech, sure you will
* knixtech shouts for joy
<knixtech> cbx33, he is from australia, fyi
<Solaris444> ah you dobbed me in.
<Solaris444> :-P
<knixtech> lol
<knixtech> i gotta run , take it easy guys
<pygi> knixtech, guard your password well, young knight :)
<knixtech> hhaa, i aciidentally put a space inthere
<knixtech> but thank you for the words of wisdom
<knixtech> ill be on later
<pygi> knixtech, I'm just joking around, sorry ^_^
<pygi> bleh
#edubuntu 2006-09-17
<shiv> any bibus users here?
<cbx333> ping HedgeMage
<Laser_away> shiv: not really, I know what it is and that's about it
<shiv> Laser_away: thants okay
<shiv> I was curious
<cbx333> you heard the news
<cbx333> :(
<cbx333> i can't believe it
<Laser_away> mhm
<cbx333> hi jono
<jono> hey :)
<cbx333> i can't believe he's gone
<cbx333> lilo was always so helpful and kind
<jono> lilo is gone?
<jono> oh my god, lilo is dead?
<cbx333> when i read digg, "lilo is dead"
<cbx333> i thort they meantbthe bootloadr
<cbx333> jono yes
<cbx333> hit by a car whilst on his bike
<cbx333> on the 12th
<cbx333> died earlier today, after being in a coma
<cbx333> rumor of hit and run
<cbx333> i still can't believe it
<cbx333> nn all your thoughts and prayers to debbie and ben, his wife and son
<Solaris444> what the hell... lilo is dead...
<Solaris444> That isn't right *shakes head*
<HesNikke> hiya
<HesNikke> would edubuntu be a good distro to put on my 7 year old nephews 5 year old POS dell?
<HesNikke> or should i go with xubunutu
<Amaranth> How much RAM does it have?
<HesNikke> not much
<HesNikke> i wanna say 32 megs or 64 megs
<Amaranth> Oh dear.
<Amaranth> I don't even think Xubuntu will work on that
<HesNikke> haha
<HesNikke> i got knoppix to work after hacking in some swap
<HesNikke> quite slowly
<Amaranth> Xorg itself will use about 10MB
<HesNikke> yeah, 64 megs
<Amaranth> I think the kernel uses another 4-8MB
<Amaranth> You'd be better off using fluxbox or something on there, I'm almost positive Xubuntu will be too heavy
<Amaranth> Look into upgrading the RAM. :) 128MB will make Xubuntu happy, 256MB will make Ubuntu (and probably Edubuntu) happy
<HesNikke> ok, so the other question is
<HesNikke> does edubuntu have tools for a 7 year old?
<HesNikke> educational games for 2nd graders and what not
<Amaranth> I think so.
<Amaranth> I don't use it, I just make things. :)
<HesNikke> lol
<Amaranth> "Gcompris is huge collection of activities for the kindergarden. It gently introduces kids to basic computer use, then it builds on that by expanding to basic maths, reading activities, and more."
<Amaranth> "The Tux4kids project has produced software such as TuxPaint, TuxMaths and TuxTyping."
<HesNikke> grrr
<HesNikke> i can't find info on setting up xubuntu from the command line on the interweb
<HesNikke> any suggestions?
<Amaranth> from the command line?
<HesNikke> or should i download an alternate CD?
<HesNikke> yeah, it complaining about the xserver being setup wrong when i boot from the cd
<Amaranth> oh
<HesNikke> but if i boot with the single optoin at least i get a prompt
<Amaranth> yeah, you need X to install from that CD
<Amaranth> You're talking about the Desktop CD, right?
<HesNikke> alright, so i'll setup X
<HesNikke> yep
<HesNikke> aha!
<HesNikke> insuficiant memory window
<HesNikke> not enough RAM :(
<Amaranth> heh, i figured as much
<HesNikke> and it had already picked up the swap partition i set up (256 megs)
<HesNikke> :(
<HesNikke> pentium II's used PC100 RAM right?
<knixtech> hello guys, can you help me in getting ganttproject working on here?
<bddebian> Howdy
<knixtech> Howdy
<bddebian> Hello knixtech
<knixtech> bddebian, good evening
* knixtech is thinking about getting a ubuntu tattoo!!!!
<bddebian> Heh
<knixtech> lets all get edubuntu tattoo's
<Burgundavia> knixtech: you are an odd one
<simp> what if knetworkmanager freezes on 28% of connecting to a WPA-Tkip secured wireless network
<knixtech> Burgundavia, why do you say that?
<Burgundavia> simp: then file a bug
<Burgundavia> knixtech: never mind ;)
<knixtech> Burgundavia, im serious
<simp> Burgundavia: but i've had it for 3 installs of kubuntu
<simp> all of them were from different CD-s
<Burgundavia> then it is clearly a bug in the program itself, or the driver
<knixtech> Burgundavia, you talking about the tattoo statement?
<Burgundavia> yes
<simp> Burgundavia: but is there ANY way to get it working? i really need wifi
<knixtech> Well when a distro makes you feel like this, y wouldnt you do it
<knixtech> simp, wpa or wpa2?
<simp> wpa
<Burgundavia> what chipset is your card?
<simp> my card is linksys WUSB54G 2,4ghz 802,11g
<Burgundavia> that tells me nothing
<Burgundavia> chipset, not manufacturer
<Burgundavia> dmesg will tell you
<simp> in terminal dmesg eth1?
<Burgundavia> just dmesg
<knixtech> tattoo right on the back of the neck
<Burgundavia> dmesg | grep Atheros or dmesg | grep Intel
<knixtech> with Burgundavia name in the middle
<Burgundavia> rightg
<simp> Burgundavia:  that's all i get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23698
<simp> Burgundavia:  that's all it says about eth1 eth1: link is not ready
<Burgundavia> looking
<Burgundavia> looks liek you have an intel chipset
<Burgundavia> thus I blame knetworkmanager
<Burgundavia> file a bug against it and try to use dhclient directly
<simp> Burgundavia:  i don't get it dhclient... terminal sudo dhclient or smth?
<Burgundavia> sudo dhclient eth1
<simp> how do i set the passwords and stuff?
<simp> Burgundavia: it says 
<simp> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<simp> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<cbx333> good morning
<bddebian> good night cbx333 :-)
<Laser_away> hi cbx333 
* doomer say goodmorning
<cbx33> !seen ogra
<ubotu> I last saw ogra (n=ogra@ubuntu/member/ogra) 9h 23m 30s ago, quiting: "Verlassend"
<cbx33> hey pygi 
<cbx33> hi RichEd 
<pygi> hey cbx33 ^_^
<cbx33> pygi, you heard about lilo right??
<pygi> cbx33, yes :'(
<cbx33> :'(
<Yagisan> o_O
<cbx33> Hi Yagisan 
<cbx33> pygi, I started some development on gallium
<cbx33> Amaranth has done a great job so far
<Yagisan> G'day cbx33, pygi, and anyone else here
<cbx33> and wil probably continue to do so.......thought I'd help out where I could ;)
<Yagisan> cbx33, I found myself in wikipedia now. All I need is a vanity page ;)
<cbx33> Yagisan, really?
<pygi> hey Yagisan 
<cbx33> link me
<Yagisan> cbx33, yes, really
<pygi> cafuego, :-D
<pygi> cbx33, :-D*
<Yagisan> cbx33, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Doomsday_Engine
<cafuego> pygi: hmm?
<cafuego> oic
<pygi> cafuego, sorry :P
<cafuego> fine, ignore me. I am nobody. bastard.
<Yagisan> cbx33, someone went to the effort of finding my legal name
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> if I type pete savage on google....I'm second ;)
<Yagisan> I just type Yagisan, and I get most of them
<Yagisan> cbx33, I spent a week pulbically b**chslapping GPL violators
<Yagisan> cbx33, I slammed one so hard they yanked their project off the net :D
<pygi> hey ho jono 
<jono> hey
<cbx33> Yagisan, ouch
<Yagisan> cbx33, You would have enjoyed the drama
<lucasvo> Yagisan: wow
<lucasvo> Yagisan: what were they doing?
<Yagisan> http://www.doomworld.com/
<Yagisan> look fir the Risen3D newspost
<Yagisan> then if you feel like reading a novel, read the linked threads
<Yagisan> lucasvo, they used GPL code as if it was BSD. Refusing to release source
<lucasvo> btw, is there any time-window in which people have to deliver the source?
<cbx33> eeek
<lucasvo> for e.g. one could place each letter in one mail and send one mail per day
<cbx33> lucasvo, i think it is complete source
<cbx33> when released
<lucasvo> ok
<cbx33> I'll bbl guys
<lucasvo> Yagisan: how do you find these projects?
<Yagisan> lucasvo, the users come whinging to me for support o_O
<lucasvo> oh.
<Yagisan> yes indeed. basiaclly the title is changed
<Yagisan> and that is about it
<lucasvo> Yagisan: do you work at fsf?
<Yagisan> no
<lucasvo> how do people find you?
<Yagisan> I just have copyright on the stolen code, and the support channels all point to our project
<Yagisan> lucasvo, my posts look like novels don't they
<lucasvo> oh. ok
<lucasvo> Yagisan: you created dooom?
<Yagisan> lucasvo, I am a doom engine author
<Yagisan> lucasvo, not id software
<Yagisan> employee
<lucasvo> ah.
<bddebian> Howdy
<pygi> hey ho bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi pygi
<knixtech> good morning edubuntu buddies
<pygi> hello knixtech 
<knixtech> wanna see my pw, hee hee jk
<pygi> knixtech, nah, no need, thanks ^_^
<knixtech> lol
<knixtech> do any of you guys here read linux format?
<pygi> knixtech, nop, at least I don't :)
<knixtech> do you guy know how to mask your ip on here?
<cbx33> hey sbalneav 
<sbalneav> Hello cbx33
<jsgotangco> wow sunday folks, no life eh?
* highvoltage has actually been working very hard today
<jsgotangco> heh well its almost midnight here
* cbx33 is working on gallium
<jsgotangco> you just dont stop huh?
* jsgotangco is working on nothing at the moment and is actually a bit durnk
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> durnk
<cbx33> hi knixtech 
<knixtech> cbx33, morning
<knixtech> whats new?
<knixtech> hey pygi 
<pygi> hey knixtech, ogra 
<knixtech> pygi, did you ever get that email?
<knixtech> am I not worthy
<pygi> knixtech, yes, I got the mail ^_^
<knixtech> pygi, and am i worthy?
<pygi> knixtech, everyone is worthy to contribute, I'm just seriously lacking time :) You'll get the response, no worries :)
<knixtech> ty
<pygi> knixtech, I'm really sorry for not responding yet, but time and stuff ^_^
<knixtech> its quite ok
<pygi> knixtech, could you please remind me tommorow? I'll reserve some minutes for you
<knixtech> sure
<knixtech> ty
<pygi> thanks :)
<knixtech> np ;)
<cbx33> afternoon pygi 
<pygi> hello cbx33 ;)
<cbx33> howz it going?
<pygi> good and bad (you know why bad :P)
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> :(
<pygi> cbx33, how is you?
<cbx33> yeh good
<pygi> cbx33, glad to hear that :)
<cbx33> bbl
<pygi> oki
<maccam94> knock knock, anybody home?
<Burgundavia> maccam94: yep
<maccam94> scenario: thick client machines, multiple rooms, /home and /etc are central shares on a server.
<maccam94> is it possible to have certain printers only visible in certain rooms? (thus on only certain machines)
<Burgundavia> maccam94: I honestly have no idea
<knixtech> does anyone know were the default templates are located?
<knixtech> for open office, srry
<maccam94> Burgundavia: lol, s'ok, i don't think it's an easy question
<Burgundavia> maccam94: you could create different print servers and only allow people to print to printers off one server
<knixtech> nvmd
<maccam94> well there are going to be classrooms, which each have their own printer
<maccam94> and every computer will be identical
<maccam94> (there are 300 at least)
<maccam94> people will be able to log on to any machine with their own unique username and password
<maccam94> what i would like is for the available printer list to be location-sensitive
<maccam94> maybe some sort of naming scheme could be done based on mac address, and then the computers derive the available printers from their hostnames (like rm250pc1 would see printers rm250pr*)
<Burgundavia> I don't think the gnome printer dialog supports that yet
<maccam94> it would be some sort of conf file variable
<maccam94> $printerhost = $hostname - pc* + pr*
<maccam94> (that's not valid but just the concept)
<JJF> Hi
<JJF> Just new to Edubuntu...
<maccam94> hello
<JJF> hi maccam
<pygi> hi JJF, welcome to the community ^_3
<pygi> ^_^
<JJF> thanks!
<JJF> I'll prob. gonna be here a lot, since i'm trying to get everyone at my school involved with linux-edubuntu
<JJF> you guys all work with Edubuntu?
<JJF> hi pygi
<knixtech> JJF, how are you going to do this?
<pygi> JJF, you can meet some small part of Edubuntu community and as such contains a lot of people interested & involved in various things in Education, development, marketing, schools, unis, and such :)
<JJF> good question... knixtech... I got a new job in Aruba, and there's a lot of financial problems. Old computers, hardly money for new machines, not to think about Microsucked licences
<knixtech> JJF, very very nice,  do it up
<JJF> i had a meeting last friday, and got a few people interested, I need to setup a small lab, in order to convice my collegeas
<JJF> then, the board/other staff members
<knixtech> you think about ltsp?
<JJF> it not just concerns the school where i work at, but the whole public school system here in Aruba
<JJF> love ltsp
<knixtech> sweet
<JJF> i worked with windows terminal server as well..
<JJF> great concept, especially when it's free and doesnt stall!
<JJF> ;)
<pygi> JJF, ;)
<JJF> as said before, the problem here is money, microsoft makes it harder also to pirate software, which btw i dont think is bad... but since i'm (or the schools) are wihtout money, what's left to do
<JJF> :)
<knixtech> you got that right, welcome
<JJF> I prefer legal and stability, therefor linux... i looked into edubuntu, and it might be my solution
<JJF> hehe thanks kniptech
<JJF> p=x
<JJF> but do you guys work in schools too, or you comp.wizardz at home/work
<pygi> you can't just generalise stuff like that :)
<JJF> what do you mean
<JJF> pygi?
<knixtech> JJF, i am a network admin for technical education and am going to implement edubuntu in education
<pygi> JJF, well, not everything boils down to "school worker" or "computer hacker"
<JJF> ofcourse pygi, but since this channel is for edubuntu, that's why i asked it
<JJF> im a network admin myself, mainly school enviroments, but had too many problems with windows
<JJF> this situation might not just convince my collegeas, but also government employees
<JJF> the available educational software and ltsp will give the pro's vs the cons... (if there are any cons)
<maccam94> i wish the ubuntu mystory thing was up
<knixtech> JJF, you are right up my alley, we should brainstorm together
<JJF> good.
<JJF> ur in the US knix?
<knixtech> ya
<JJF> I lived in ATL
<knixtech> do u have aim or anythng?
<knixtech> nice
<JJF> ran away
<JJF> hehe
<knixtech> heehee
<JJF> i'm at the beach again
<knixtech> congrats
<JJF> thanks1
<JJF> we can setup a confere here ;)
<JJF> anyone interested?
<JJF> haha
<JJF> conference
<knixtech> JJF, do you use aim or somekind of protocol?
<JJF> ehhh
<JJF> aim?
<knixtech> ya
<JJF> u mean the messenger right?
<knixtech> ya
<JJF> still on old msn
<knixtech> do u use it
<JJF> yep
<JJF> it's on now
<knixtech> do u mind if i have your username
<JJF> jjfortuin@hotmail.com
<knixtech> ty
<knixtech> hehe
#edubuntu 2007-09-10
<Banana> hey folks. First of all kudos for the LTSP5 packages.
<RichEd> Banana: kudos go to ogra & sbalneave mainly :)
<Banana> I have managed to get everything working on top of Xen amd64 which was kind of a nightmare
<Banana> i have a small issue
<Banana> i can't seem to find it in the bugzilla so i figured i asked here.
<Banana> when i shutdown a client, the / gets umounted too soon
<Banana> and the halt script cannot be executed.
<Banana> there are I/O errors on nbd-client which complains about a closed socket
<Banana> hence the machine hangs just before calling halt
<Banana> (non xen here, on a real diskless client).
<Banana> uhhh i thikn i found the cause
<Banana> the  S60umountroot in runlevel 0 is trying to remount / readonly.
<Banana> i'll try to deactivate it.
<ogra> Banana, thats feisty ?
<Banana> no gutsy
<Banana> i found the culprit
<Banana> the script sendsigs which sends killall -15/-9 to everyone
<Banana> it kills nbd-client early in the shutdown process
<Banana> there is a file /var/run/sendsigs.omit
<Banana> i'm trying to add pidof nbd-client in it to see
<ogra> well, bug 126444 was supposed to be fixed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126444 in ltsp "[gutsy-tribe2]  <ctrl><alt><del> on tty0 fails to shut down ltsp thin clients" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126444
<Banana> i'll go check the bugreport; thanks for the pointer.
<ogra> /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/rc6.d/ and /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/rc0.d/ should only have the shutdown/reboot scripts
<ogra> at least for all ltsp-build-client runs after version 5.0.25
<Banana> hooo
<ogra> (note that wont be the case if you built your client chroot with an older version)
<Banana> that might be why.
<Banana> i built the image early in gutsy.
<ogra> yeah
<Banana> and then chroot in it and dist upgraded
<ogra> you should rebuild with the recent version :)
<ogra> there are somw steps ltsp-biild-client performs that we cant do on upgrades
<Banana> yes its understandable.
<Banana> thanks for the hint.
<ogra> also note, if you dist upgrade the chroot, you need to run ltsp-update-image
<ogra> (the image is whats served now, the chroot is only for maintenance)
<Banana> yes i saw
<Banana> the speed up is amazing
<Banana> bravo :)
<Banana> (for the boot process)
<ogra> :)
<ogra> it has its drawbacks
<ogra> i.e. you have to rebuild the image after changes
<ogra> :)
<Banana> yes but it seems to make better use of the bandwidth than nfsroot
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> its a lot faster and smaller
<Banana> which matters to me as I have ~50 - 75 diskless pc with raging student working on it at all time.
<ogra> it puts some extra load on the client cpu for unsquashing though... but thats only affecting the boot
<Banana> and only 100mb connection
<ogra> oh, yeah there it surely matters
<Banana> i also tested with a xen domU thin client (living on the same machine as the ltsp server)
<Banana> works allmost like a charm.
<Banana> (mainly xen problems)
<ogra> cool
<sbalneav> Morning all
<sbalneav> ogra: Hey, how's it going?
<sbalneav> I did some testing on the weekend.  Localdevs seems to be working great!  Thanks for the upload.
<ogra> pulling my hair out over ltsp-update-image
<ogra> that inetd/port code is such a bad mess
<sbalneav> yeah, I improved it a little, but it's kind of a sticky problem.
<sbalneav> What can I help with?
<ogra> we have two places that need to be identical all the time (PXE and inetd)
<ogra> beyond that there are x special cases that need to be taken into account
<sbalneav> Oh, by the way, couple of minor bugs squashed on the weekend, most important one related to X_RAMPERC.  ulimit -v isn't there under dash's shell, so changed it to ulimit -m
<ogra> we also need to make sure that we always exit 0 ... unless there is no image
<ogra> ah, thats good
<sbalneav> Hey, something else I was wondering.
<ogra> yeah, i found that mkfifo isnt in the d-i environment :/
<ogra> have to use mknod ... grrr
<sbalneav> I did some testing, and on all the boxes I tested, an X_RAMPERC=80 makes sure nothing bad happens, kills firefox on insane web pages, etc.  I was wondering, should we think about setting a default X_RAMPERC in ltsp_config?  Might help to elimintate some of those "my workstation locks up for no apparent reason" type bug reports?
<ogra> could go into the initramfs code that checks for low ram
<sbalneav> heh ram < 512m then X_RAMPERC=80?
<ogra> lol
<sbalneav> I tested that insane website that Jim K posted
<sbalneav> it allocates, like 512 megs of pixmaps!
<ogra> well, i was planning to release with an empty lts.conf so it should be set elsewhere
<ogra> (read we'll need an override var for that )
<ogra> NO_RAM_LIMIT
<ogra> or so
<ogra> or X_RAMPERC=0 disables it
<sbalneav> Well, or X_RAMPERC = 100?
<sbalneav> RAMPERC's such a bad name.
<sbalneav> What else can we call it?
<ogra> so people not wanting it can switch it off
<sbalneav> sure = 0
<ogra> MAX_USED_RAM ?
<ogra> MAX_RAM ?
<ogra> RAMLIMIT
<sbalneav> X_MAX_RAM?
<sbalneav> X_RAMLIMIT
<ogra> well, you set all ram
<sbalneav> I like that
<ogra> not only X's
<sbalneav> No, just X's
<sbalneav> it's done in the ldm
<sbalneav> so it won't affect other things.
<ogra> doesnt ulimit set kernel params ?
<sbalneav> Not as far as I know.  Just that process and all subprocesses
<sbalneav> so we set it in the ldm screen script, it should set for that process, and children.
<ogra> ah, ok
<ogra> well, just because we're root
<ogra> sbalneav, cant we just read /proc/meminfo and automtically limit to the ramsize ?
<ogra> or better ramsize + swapsize
<ogra> seems more elegant somehow
<ogra> and have a switch tghat only en or disables that fucntion
<sbalneav> That's what we do
<sbalneav> The question is just WHERE you set the limit
<sbalneav> if you set it too close to the max, some things don't like it.  If you set it too low, you're not making full use of the ws's resrources.
<sbalneav> we add up free ram and free swap.  And though some (long) testing this weekend, I found 80 makes the best sense.
<ogra> leave a 10% buffer ?
<ogra> 80 doesnt make sense on a client with 256M and 512M nbd swap in a tmpfs :)
<ogra> i'd go with a certain percentage below max
* mode/#edubuntu [+o ogra]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#edubuntu:ogra] : Order: http://shipit.edubuntu.org || Edubuntu - the education version of Ubuntu || http://www.edubuntu.org | Wiki: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuWiki | MEETING: every Wednesday see http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuMeetingAgenda | feisty (7.04) is released, see http://www.edubuntu.org/Download
<ogra> not friday anymore :)
* mode/#edubuntu [-o ogra]  by ogra
<sbalneav> Well, what I was coming across was that, if I set it much above 85, mozilla would crash, and the desktop would return, but the mouse and keyboard would be frozen.  If, on the server, I pkilled the user, the desktop would recyle, but the mouse and keyboard would still be latched. At 80, I found everything worked as expected.
<sbalneav> ok, maybe we can do some math, and set some sensible values.  I'll put some thought into it today.  Should we put the code in ltsp_config?  That'd be the simplest.
<ogra> at with what physical ram size ?
<ogra> s/at/at 80/
<sbalneav> yeah, physical ram size
<sbalneav> i.e. if you've got 512 ram, probably 95 is fine
<ogra> only ?
<ogra> why not more ?
<sbalneav> 98
<sbalneav> I'd have to play around with some values.
<ogra> how much phys ram did you have on the machine you tested 80 on ?
<sbalneav> 256
<ogra> urgh
<sbalneav> 32 meg swap
<ogra> thats a huge waste
<ogra> we probably need 20M for everything !X
<ogra> so you would have 150M idling there
<sbalneav> 256 + 32 * .8 = 230 meg
<ogra> 80 is percentage ?
<sbalneav> yeah
* ogra thought you talk about MB
<sbalneav> yeah, percentage
* ogra slaps forehead
<sbalneav> ramperc :)
<sbalneav> ram percentage :)
<ogra> sorry, better ignore me today
<sbalneav> lol, NP
* ogra thought ramperc == ram per client
<ogra> :)
<ogra> ok, then 80 is perfect indeed :=
<ogra> :)
<sbalneav> Anyway, merge from me now, so we get the default behavior of it not being set at all, and then I'll fool around and try to set a sane value based on ram in the client, swap size, etc.
<ogra> did you make a change the last hour ?
<sbalneav> no
<ogra> i just merged this mornoing
<ogra> *morning
<sbalneav> Effecient as always :)
<sbalneav> They're not paying you enough :)
<ogra> i just want -update-image half way sane before i package it
<ogra> else the package would be up already
<sbalneav> ok, I'll quit bending your ear, and let you get to it :)
<bddebian> Heya
<LaserJock> hi ogra
<ogra> hey
<LaserJock> ogra: how was your weekend?
<ogra> busy
<LaserJock> manage to get that upload done?
<bdoin> ogra: latest GCompris release is 40MB smaller, I am sure you will appreciate ;)
<LaserJock> wow
<LaserJock> how'd you do that?
<ogra> \o/
* ogra dances
<bdoin> we re-encoded all voices in a lower bitrate
<LaserJock> ahhh
<LaserJock> well done
<ogra> yay
<bdoin> take care, in the latest release there are several changes that impacts packaging
<LaserJock> oh man, so 40MB comes at a price? :-)
<bdoin> you can see it this way but it's unrellated
<ogra> well, we went fine with the debian packages the recent time ...
<bdoin> we integrated some libraries in order to ease packaging and switched to gstreamer instead of GTK
<ogra> gstreamer ++
<ogra> very good
<bdoin> oops sorry, gstreamer instead of SDL_Mixer
<ogra> indeed :)
<bdoin> do you have cooperations with the olpc team on some subject ?
<ogra> only very loosely
<sbalneav> gstreamer = ++++good.
<sbalneav> \o/ for bdoin
<bdoin> thanks
<bdoin> at some point we could imagine that the sugar user interface is also a good choice for regular children oriented desktop
<sbalneav> ogra: too late for a UVFe for something that big, eh?
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> its on the addon CD anyway
<ogra> all we'd gain would be some MB in the live squashfs
<sbalneav> bdoin: gstreamer's good, as it plugs in very nicely with the remote sound stuff on ltsp.
<bdoin> what's a UVFe ?
<ogra> !uvf
<ubotu> uvf is Upstream Version Freeze.  For an exception, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9523bc4076ff011324d67cddc97969ec609618d6
<sbalneav> Upstream Version Freeze exception.
<ogra> sbalneav, lazier is faster :P
<sbalneav> heh, there a way to see what's ubotu's list of factoids is?
<sbalneav> !factoids
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ogra> "all-knowing infobot"
<ogra> tsk
<ogra> ubotu, whats the color of my socks ?
<ogra> bah
<LaserJock> supposedly I'm a factoid editor
<sbalneav> Ubotu needs a "seen " function.
<LaserJock> I could whip up a nice response
<ogra> and a socks function
<LaserJock> "Edubuntu colors, of course" would be a good one
<ogra> a force feedback socks function that also pulls them :)
<LaserJock> haha
<sbalneav> ogra: if they're white, they're clean, if they're green, time to change 'em :)
<ogra> lol
<LaserJock> lol, such wisdom
* ogra just dug up his old axis webcam :) http://p548ac188.dip.t-dialin.net/
<stgraber> :)
<stgraber> ogra: saw my comment about italc ? (posted on Saturday)
<ogra> that you got it running ?
<stgraber> yep
<stgraber> except things like shutdown/reboot of course
<ogra> yeah
<stgraber> and I still have some problems with the demo mode
<ogra> but that sounds good
<ogra> we'll need to get it building without libssl dependency though
<stgraber> yes, you basically run one ica (the user daemon) for each user, then make it listen on a different port (default+client number in my case)
<stgraber> it should also be easy to do a launcher for the teacher tool so it grabs the list of connected clients and generate the XML
<clarkkent93> looking for help....installed edubuntu but missing education programs
<clarkkent93> can anybody help?
<monteslu> clarkkent93, "gksudo synaptic"
<monteslu> just install whatever you want from there
<clarkkent93> hmmm...i've tried to go to add/remove programs and it shows the stuff but says that it can't install due to either computer type or something
<clarkkent93> should what you wrote help?
<monteslu> not sure, but give it a shot, and make sure to have it update availabe packages
<clarkkent93> ok..i'll wait until i get a lan cable this afternoon...didn't realize that i lost it when i moved.
<clarkkent93> what should i be looking for in that gksudo synaptic?
<clarkkent93> i'm completely new to linux and edubuntu...i imagine you got that from my questions
<monteslu> clarkkent93, I'm actually on fedora right now, but I believe you can browse the different sections for software you want to install, and there are some educational categories
<clarkkent93> shoot...i didn't see them
<cliebow> clarkkent93, got it figgered out?
<clarkkent93> no
<clarkkent93> i'm an idiot
<clarkkent93> i used the gksudo synaptic command but don't see the packages
<cliebow> i think there was a second add-on cd with lots of ed apps..but you can wing it with synaptic
<clarkkent93> do i need to be hooked up to the internet to use it?
<cliebow> system-administration->synaptic
<cliebow> yes pretty much\
<cliebow> to download
<clarkkent93> maybe i'll wait until later to ask the question then....
<clarkkent93> i did notice in the add/remove programs that it had the education programs listed but gave some reason why it couldn't be installed.
<cliebow> ill try to keep an eye out for you..
<cliebow> for what good it may do you 8~)
<cliebow> you need a network connection for sure
<cliebow> i see there are meta packages for edubuntu-addon-science and edubuntu-addon-young
<cliebow> etc etc
<cliebow> i am in gutsy so mine wont match yourn
<clarkkent93> says doesn't support my computer type...x86 because it doesn't meet special hardware requirements or vendor doesn't support computer type
<cliebow> what is your machine??anything special?
<clarkkent93> nope...amd athlon...homebuilt system
<clarkkent93> small hd..only 13gb...imagine that!  hehe...there's still about 9 gigs left though
<clarkkent93> 256 mg ram
<cliebow> shouyld be just fine..
<clarkkent93> thought so...weird...maybe it will work out fine once i get the network connection going
<cliebow> get hooked up.. give it a whirl..usually helpful folks on #edubuntu
<clarkkent93> once i hook up the lan...anything special i need to do to set it up?
<clarkkent93> or should it be automatic?
<cliebow> maybe run update-manager first
<cliebow> get latest of everything..then choose packages
<clarkkent93> thaks cliebow!  i'll be back on later after i do the updates and let you know how it goes
#edubuntu 2007-09-11
<monteslu> "OOXML is a superb standard and yet" - Miguel de Icaza
<monteslu> edubuntu should consider switching to kde :)
<lameiro> hi. is edubuntu-users ML ok for release announcements?
<LaserJock> lameiro: release of what?
<lameiro> LaserJock: hi. I participated in Summer of Code for Ubuntu, and have been developing a GTK+ gradebook application with Tom Hoffman mentoring. i was wondering if edubuntu-users is an appropriate list for the annoucement or if I should go somewhere else.
<LaserJock> oh, please do and CC edubuntu-devel
<lameiro> LaserJock: ok, thank you. :)
<sbalneav> Evening all
<LaserJock> hi sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hey LaserJock!
<sbalneav> How's it going?
<LaserJock> pretty decent
<LaserJock> working on some data analysis for tomorrow
<sbalneav> I'm just working on manual stuff.  I got the multi-server docs from Francis, so I'm editing them.  I'll get them into the tree and a new doco package pushed tonight.
<LaserJock> awesome
<sbalneav> Back
<LaserJock> sbalneav: so do you think it's about time for a full upload?
<sbalneav> Which, of the docs?
<sbalneav> Nah, gimme till tomorrow night.
<sbalneav> I want to document the X ram settings a bit
<sbalneav> then we should be good.
<sbalneav> I just shipped it off to the ppa
<sbalneav> I closed a couple of bugs in edubuntu-docs as well.
<sbalneav> ok, late here.
<sbalneav> Heading to bed.  I'll let the ppa do it's thing
<sbalneav> cheers
<LaserJock> sbalneav: cya
<RichEd> hello LaserJock if you are still around
<RichEd> and mr jsgotangco as well
<LaserJock> hi RichEd
<RichEd> how is the us of a ? chilling down towards winter ?
<jsgotangco> hi
* ogra sighs loudly over the messy code of TCM
<ogra> time for a break ...
<shriphani> yeh. tomorrow the cs teacher is gonna talk on phone.
<shriphani> I mailed a local lug here for assistance.
<shriphani> they already have a program for colleges.
<shriphani> and woohoooo recieved mail... they will support my endavour to convert schools !!
<shriphani> endeavor ^
<bddebian> Heya
<shriphani> hello.
<shriphani> yeah where do I get to contribute to some coding involving packaging ?
<bddebian> #ubuntu-motu would probably be the best place to start
<kgoetz> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya kgoetz
<kgoetz> :)
<^Migs^> How do I find out what software is planned on being included in Edubuntu for future releases, but isn't in there yet?
<sbalneav> Morning all
<^Migs^> Greetings!
<^Migs^> I'm trying to get some software ideas for a new school I'm helping set up
<kgoetz> hi both
<ogra> hey sbalneav i fixed ltsp-update-image finally
<sbalneav> Did you? Excellent!
<ogra> well, not in the branch yet
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37114/
<ogra> but it seems to wark alricght
<sbalneav> Have you merged from me?  We made a couple of changes yesterday.  Nothing major.
<ogra> not yet, but according to the commit mails you only worked on the screed.d and session scripts
<ogra> i fixed all base functionallity of TCM
<ogra> listing, killing procs and killing users now works properly again
<ogra> i'd love a sane screenshooter app
<ogra> but waht i wrote so far is based on xwd ... and makes the users cursor flash all the time
<ogra> (it puts on nearly no load on server client or network though ... and te screenshots are only 5k)
<RichEd> hi ogra, Kamping_Kaiser, sbalneav
<RichEd> how's things ?
<ogra> busy
<ogra> huntig bugs like mad
* RichEd thought so ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> RichEd, just so. thinking putting som ework into getting ready for SFD would be a good idea
<moquist> Has anybody in here tried out iTALC?
<ogra> moquist, planned for possible inclusion in hardy
<moquist> So it must be good, then.
<ogra> it has some bad security holes
* moquist nods
<ogra> and it links against libssl
<ogra> if these two are fixed i'd like it at least on the addon CD and in main
<moquist> I'm thinking about recommending it on a statewide mailing list, and I wanted to be sure I wasn't recommending something crap.
<moquist> ogra: makes sense.
<ogra> it even seems to work properly with ltsp5
<ogra> stgraber made some tests
* moquist nods -- makes sense
<ogra> for small setups i'd still rather recommend TCM though
<ogra> and as long as we have TCM i wont put italc in the default install
<moquist> Sure. Our problem with teachertool & TCM is that we don't have small setups, and those tools aren't useful when you have hundreds of TCs spread throughout a school.
<ogra> right
<ogra> thats why i want italc easily available
<Kamping_Kaiser> TC?
<ogra> but i dont want to cannicalize TCM :)
<moquist> Kamping_Kaiser: Thin Client
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, duh :$
<Kamping_Kaiser> ty
<moquist> :)
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs small setups
<cliebow_> ok ok igive up..what?
<cliebow_> ok ok igive up..Hardy what?
<pygi> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<RichEd> moquist: they use it for guadalinex (italc)
<ogra> cliebow_, heron
<cliebow_> Cool!!
<RichEd> moquist: and i have this comment as well from intel
<RichEd> > The closest possible open source software is
<RichEd> > "ControlAula":
<RichEd> >
<RichEd> > http://www.itais.net/controlaula_english/
<RichEd> >
<RichEd> > It works, but is not perfect and could do with
<cliebow_> goes with Great Blue Heron..
<RichEd> > an interface lift and some logic improvements.
<RichEd> > Also has debian package.
<ogra> and is freaky gambas code
* ogra is no fan of controlaula ...
<moquist> "closest possible" to what?
<RichEd> moquist: their windows application :)
<moquist> ahhhh! :)
<moquist> I think dtrask just started with iTALC this semester, so I've asked him for comments, too.
<ogra> i think stgraber ad probs with locking/unlocking screens but thats about it
<moquist> I'm sure the people who were asking on this statewide educators mailing list are only looking at Windows.
<moquist> Unless...they might have some Macs, in which case iTALC won't cut it for them.
<RichEd> moquist: I have a comparative doc I can mail you (unofficially)
<moquist> RichEd: Would you mind if I unofficially send it on to a mailing list?
<moquist> RichEd: Well, go ahead and send it in any case, please. :) But may I also send it on?
<RichEd> moquist: it is the windows options comparisons ... not open source
<RichEd> let me sanitise
<moquist> k; thanks
<RichEd> moquist: it compares features for LanSchool
<RichEd> SychronEyes
<RichEd> Net Support School
<RichEd> Geneva Vision 6
<moquist> Yep, SychronEyes and Geneva Vision 6 are the two they asked about. Is iTALC a reasonable alternative?
<moquist> I was conservative in my response ("I've never tried this but I've heard good things"), but I just hate pointing people to Free Software that is also crap software.
<RichEd> italc is not on the comparison yet
<RichEd> mailing it to you now
<RichEd> (Net Support School supports linux, but i think it is commercial)
<RichEd> ping highvoltage
<^Migs^> http://www.skreemr.com
<^Migs^> nice
<sbalneav> ogra: Pushed your stuff yet?
<stgraber> ogra: locking/unlocking worked fine, demo, shutdown and logout didn't
<sbalneav> Holy crumb!
<sbalneav> I just printed out the edubuntu handbook.
<stgraber> moquist: here we are switching from Vision6 to Italc, so I think iTalc is considered as a reasonable alternative
<sbalneav> Guess how many pages it is?
<sbalneav> Just guess
<Kamping_Kaiser> few hundred?
<sbalneav> Not quite that long, no :)
<sbalneav> but 50.
<sbalneav> Not bad,
<sbalneav> It's getting sizable.
<Kamping_Kaiser> not bad.
<Kamping_Kaiser> how long until string freeze?
<sbalneav> Tomorrow
<Kamping_Kaiser> gah.
<Kamping_Kaiser> cant proofread it tonight >.<
<sbalneav> Tonight, I have to go through the handbook, add one small section, and then make sure that all the info's up to date, and in line with changes we've made.
<stgraber> sorry, irssi crash
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was hoping you'd say a week :\
* Kamping_Kaiser will try and get in earlier on the heron string freeze
<moquist> stgraber: Thanks for the feedback. I'll be surprised if they take such an enormous risk as to go with Free Software. All the other responses have been "We use (Vision6|SynchronEyes) here and it works great!!"
<moquist> Well, there's nothing for it but to keep pushing this boulder [back]  up the hill.
<moquist> stgraber: Really? I've never gotten irssi to crash. :)
<stgraber> moquist: well, Vision6 doesn't work correctly here :)
<stgraber> moquist: that's the main reason for them to switch to iTALC
<moquist> stgraber: where's "here", and why doesn't it work correctly?
* moquist quickly emails the list: "Another reason to use iTALC -- Vision 6 doesn't work where stgraber is!"
<moquist> :-)
<stgraber> here is switzerland (french part)
<stgraber> they are having some problem with the teacher computer unable to find any student computer
<stgraber> and things like that, as I understood they also have some kind of licencing issue
* moquist too...it's not GPL, or even OSI
<stgraber> they had to order the correct amount of licence but use the same licence number on all the computers
<moquist> ha ha! We had something similar happen with Symantec Ghost.
<stgraber> as otherwise they wouldn't be able to manage all the computers or something like that
<moquist> We said "5000 computers, 10 different sites" and then they told us to use the same key everywhere. So I think we got 5k computers PER site.
<jessejazza> HI is there a forum for edubuntu
<^Migs^> A forum!? Hogwash! Poppycock!
<stgraber> not sure, if yes you'll find it on www.ubuntuforums.org
<jessejazza> I think there is the main Ubuntu forum - it's getting so large now. I was wondering that's all - i'm a teacher and about to start using it.
<sbalneav> jessejazza: Probably the best would be to sign up to the edubuntu-users mailing list
<sbalneav> Back
<thedman> I have a newbie question.
<thedman> I have set up a edubuntu lab, everythings working great.
<thedman> But I'm confused about the update process.
<thedman> If I update as a sudo user from one of the workstations, does that update the entire edubuntu system.
<thedman> Or just the ltsp sessions?
<^Migs^> he sure didn't wait very long for an answer
<sbalneav> Nope
<shemmy> my daughter wants the wallpaper with the chalk world map, from version 6.  does anyone have or know where to get it?
#edubuntu 2007-09-12
<sbalneav> Evening all
<wolfravenous> good evening
<wolfravenous> is there anyone on this channel familier with k12ltsp?  I just checked that channel and their was noone there.  I am running into problem with the grub bootloader, anyone familer that might be able to lend a hand?
<wolfravenous> ok well I guess not... have  a good evening.
<cliebow> wolfravenous, che
<cliebow> cripes
<sbalneav> Yeah, doesn't hang around for long, eh?
<sbalneav> How's cliebow tonight?
<joebob777as7> why does it take so long to build-client in edubuntu gutsy?
<LaserJock> what do you mean?
<LaserJock> in general or at installation?
<joebob777as7> in general. I updated from feisty
<joebob777as7> also i was wondering how i control which apps are installed on each thin-client?
<kgoetz> arnt the same apps installed everyware?
<LaserJock> well, apps are *installed* on the thin clients, they are thin :-)
<LaserJock> joebob777as7: well, build-client is making a minimal Ubuntu system so it can take a while
<joebob777as7> kgoetz, no i just installed dasher in the original client and then it's not there on thins...
<joebob777as7> LaserJock, ok it just seems it is taking longer than it did in feisty...
<LaserJock> it's possible that more stuff is being installed, but I really don't know
<joebob777as7> so anyway how do i install apps on all thins? ie wine apps?
<LaserJock> agaain, you don't install apps on the thin clients
<LaserJock> you install them on the server
<jjjjjjj> question:  can edubuntu with LTSP installed be accessed from outside the school/classroom?  Or is it not designed for this type of remote access?  thanks
<LaserJock> jjjjjjj: it's like a normal Ubuntu install
<kgoetz> could be, but i wouldnt myself
<jjjjjjj> i understand the installation.
<joebob777as7> LaserJock, it just finished and i'm getting: "tftp: client does not accept options" on one of my clients? and then on my other client it looks like it's going to go and it just sits at a black screen with a flashing underscore... is there a way to troubleshoot this?
<LaserJock> joebob777as7: do you know what kind of video card your thin client has?
<kgoetz> joebob777as7: syslog will help probably
<joebob777as7> i'm looking at the log doesn't say anything about it failing and now on my client it just says (unknown) [192.168.0.254]  9571  : connection timed out
<joebob777as7> but the range i told it to take it 10.0.0.20-10.0.0.254 I don't know where it's getting this 192.168.0.254...
<jjjjjjj> how are you connecting the computers?  with a router or a hub or a switch?
<joebob777as7> jjjjjjj, crossover cable
<jjjjjjj> ah
<jjjjjjj> just a server and one thin client eh?
<joebob777as7> I see the 192.168.0.254 in my dhcpd.conf file but it is commented out...
<kgoetz> joebob777as7: whats the servers ip/s?
<joebob777as7> 192.168.0.2
<joebob777as7> and 10.0.0.1
<kgoetz> is the client plugged into th right nic?
<joebob777as7> yes and it picks up an ip in the range i told it to 10.0.0.249
<joebob777as7> kgoetz, this is the config for /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf
<joebob777as7> http://www.pastebin.ca/693310
<joebob777as7> should i change the 192.168.0.254 to something else? it wasn't in there before gutsy
<joebob777as7> neither of those commented lines were...
<kgoetz> i'm at work, i'll bbs
<joebob777as7> LaserJock, any idea?
<LaserJock> joebob777as7: did yout try next-server 10.0.0.1; ?
<joebob777as7> LaserJock, no... should i uncomment it? i figured since it was commented out it wouldn't even be read...
<LaserJock> it shouldn't be read
<LaserJock> also, did you restart the dhcp server?
<joebob777as7> LaserJock, yes i did but i haven't changed that value. hold on i'll change it and then restart dhcp
<joebob777as7> btw what does the next-server option do?
<LaserJock> I don't really know
<joebob777as7> now when it boots i'm getting [   12.568000]  intel_rng: FWH not detected then it sits for about 5 mins and then it gets to the login... when i enter username and pass it says verifying password but never does....
<joebob777as7> LaserJock,
<LaserJock> hmm, well that's at least something
<joebob777as7> lol yeah nothing is still something in this case
<joebob777as7> still "verifying password"
<joebob777as7> oh wait now i have a cursor with black screen.... we may have something here! I might officially have the slowest ltsp server on the planet!!!
<joebob777as7> looks like edubuntu has a long way to go!
<LaserJock> there's always more to do
<LaserJock> it's come a long way though
* RichEd waves to LaserJock 
<LaserJock> joebob777as7: you might want to add the specs of your thin client to the bug report
* LaserJock waves to RichEd 
<joebob777as7> just did LaserJock ;)
<LaserJock> joebob777as7: what are the specs on that thin client?
<LaserJock> do you happen to know
<joebob777as7> x60 tablet known working in edubuntu feisty specs: http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:X60_Tablet
<joebob777as7> the other one that it says client didn't like settings was a fujitsu p1610 still same error...
<LaserJock> geeze, that is your thin client?
<LaserJock> that thing is better than my LTSP server :-)
<joebob777as7> lol...
<joebob777as7> it is just to test with. but I am going to be running actual desktops as thin clients when i'm done so i can run compiz-fusion on them all
<LaserJock> heh
<joebob777as7> thanks LaserJock. night
<LaserJock> joebob777as7: this is my thin client: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classmate_PC
<LaserJock> joebob777as7: good night
<RichEd> edubuntugirl: tell highvoltage RichEd says hello
<edubuntugirl> Righto, RichEd!
<highvoltage> :)
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: by the way, RichEd told me to tell you 'RichEd says hello' 26 seconds ago (on Wed Sep 12 09:25:27 2007)
<highvoltage> hello RicheEd
<RichEd> and a good  to you too
<highvoltage> oops, meant RichEd
<highvoltage> good morning, how are things?
<RichEd> fine thanks ... and self ?
<highvoltage> bit overworked, but surviving
<RichEd> did you see my email about classroom management s/w ?
<highvoltage> not yet, busy downloading email right now... (didn't have a chance to look since yesterday)
<jsgotangco> hello highvoltage
<RichEd> hi jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> yo RichEd
<RichEd> yo' wo' mr goetz
<RichEd> yo' yo' ... i mean ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats happening in here?
<RichEd> here ? the channel / the planet
<Kamping_Kaiser> here edubuntuland
<RichEd> oh the usual ... tech questions ... random mumblings ... occasional poor attempts at humour
<RichEd> and in the land of oz ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> trying to rewire my vhs+speakers+pc setup. basically procrastinating
<RichEd> very important task ...
<RichEd> especially seeing as the world cup rugby is on at the same time as the world cup t20 cricket ...
<RichEd> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<highvoltage> hi jsgotangco (sorry, was driving)
<ogra> RichEd, what about our meeting ?
<RichEd> ogra ... isn't it the late one today ?
* RichEd checks the fridge
<ogra> RichEd, i meant *our* meeting you wanted to have done before 2
<ogra> :)
<RichEd> oh :)
<sbalneav> Morning all
<cliebow_> Scottie!!!!!!!!!!
<sbalneav> Hey cliebow
<bddebian> heya
<sbalneav> LaserJock: You about?  Sorry to bug you, but I've pretty much done with the doco.  I had one or two questions though.
<sbalneav> ogra: You want to look at the docs?
* ogra apt-get install them :)
<ogra> *installs
<sbalneav> I haven't made a new ppd from the stuff I did today.
<sbalneav> sorry, ppa
<ogra> oh
<sbalneav> hold on, lemme see if I can get that on the boil....
<LaserJock> sbalneav: what's up?
<ogra> hey LaserJock
<sbalneav> 2 questions:
<sbalneav> 1) who replaces the "feisty" references with gutsy?  Is that some automatic thing, or should I do it?
<ogra> you
<sbalneav> ok
<ogra> its done by the person that maintains the changelog :)
<sbalneav> 2) Should we take a look at the "maintainers" field in the bookinfo?
<ogra> what has it now ?
<sbalneav> which maintainers?
<sbalneav> Jonathan and Will
<ogra> which one are you talking about ? the one from debian/cotrol ?
<ogra> *control
<sbalneav> No, just text in the document
<ogra> ah, for the upstream doc
<ogra> update it :)
<sbalneav> right.
<sbalneav> ok
<sbalneav> Will do
<sbalneav> I'll do that, and get a ppa pushed out.
<ogra> but keep them referenced csince they own copyrights
<LaserJock> sbalneav: for 1, is that in the doc?
<ogra> sbalneav, no hurry, i wont read it before the meeting
<sbalneav> Oh, wait
<ogra> right, i was referring to the package with my answers :)
<sbalneav> sorry, it's pointing to &disro-revision
<sbalneav> NM
<ogra> network manager ? how is that involved now
<ogra> :)
<LaserJock> sbalneav: hmm, I thought that should've been done long ago
<LaserJock> sbalneav: is it still saying Feisty for you?
<sbalneav> I printed it out on a feisty box.  Duh.
<ogra> is it filled from lsb-release ?
<sbalneav> ok, ppa pushed.  Waiting for cron :)
<ogra> thats bad ...
<LaserJock> hmm, that shouldn't matter
<sbalneav> My co-worker here at legalaid *volunteered* to proofread the document for me.  She spent about 3 hours last night.
<LaserJock> the entitiy is in the doc team repo
<LaserJock> awesome
<ogra> yeah
<sbalneav> came up with lots of punctuation, spelling, and gram errors.
<LaserJock> we should give her a sucker or something
<ogra> tell her thanks from the community :)
<ogra> (mention her in the credits ;) )
<sbalneav> I did one better and put her in the contributers.
<sbalneav> :)
<ogra> yeah
<sbalneav> She said she'd happily do it next time as well.
<sbalneav> so yay for Carol.
* ogra yays for Carol
<LaserJock> sbalneav: I have no idea how feisty would get in there
<sbalneav> I installed the ppa on a feisty box, and printed it.
<LaserJock> it shouldn't matter
<sbalneav> Well, I just printed it now, and it says gutsy.
<LaserJock> or wait
<ogra> that should get set during build time
<ogra> did you build it on feisty ?
<sbalneav> No, gutsy
<LaserJock> ogra: the docs don't get "built"
<ogra> i thought you send them through docbook
<LaserJock> they are docbook
<ogra> ah ok
<sbalneav> ogra: Guess how many pages we are now?
<sbalneav> Just guess
<ogra> i thought the are converted somehow
<LaserJock> and yelp reads docbook
<ogra> 60 ?
<sbalneav> Close.
<sbalneav> 50
<ogra> 55
<ogra> wow !
<ogra> !!!!1111 one ONE !
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1111 one one ! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ogra> :P
<ogra> dumb bot
<sbalneav> Could be bigger, but it's gone beyond the "information pamphlet" stage!
<LaserJock> pfft, the packaging guide is 80+ ;-)
<ogra> anyway, /me takes a brak until meeting ....
<sbalneav> Oh, foo on you :)
<ogra> *break
<LaserJock> well, the license is 11 pages long :-)
<sbalneav> lol
<sbalneav> Yeah, and you print in a 16 point font, and you've got 3 inch margins.
<sbalneav> :)
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> I've got a real book version
<LaserJock> the first Ubuntu Doc Team book printed from lulu.com
<LaserJock> ok, back to business
<LaserJock> sbalneav: did you do anything with the addon CD?
<sbalneav> ogra, LaserJock: -ppa6 of edubuntu-docs is on my ppa
<LaserJock> k
<LaserJock> gosh, I wish I had time to test anything
* ogra dances around https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/2.19.92-0ubuntu2
<LaserJock> well and "machines" to test on
<ogra> yippiiiee
<ogra> sparc built
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> do sparc's use g-p-m much?
<ogra> i wonder if it even does anything
<ogra> no idea
<ogra> but it blocked ubuntu-desktop :)
<LaserJock> I'm waiting for a keyboard to show up in the mail and then I'll have a sparc machine to test on
<sbalneav> If you get the chance at some point over the next couple of days, doing a full push of edubuntu-docs is probably ok, unless ogra looks and says "scott, you moron!" :)
<LaserJock> I'm working on the "About Edubuntu" doc
<ogra> you know i wont say that
<LaserJock> and then I'll look at the addon CD part of the handbook
<LaserJock> and then I'll upload
<LaserJock> hopefully I can manage that by the weekend ;-)
<sbalneav> Well, string freeze's tomorrow, right?
<LaserJock> uh sure ...
<LaserJock> like I care
<LaserJock> oops, was that out loud ;-)
<LaserJock> yes, string freeze is tomorrow
<LaserJock> I think we should be set
<LaserJock> anything I'll do will be basically a bug fix
<ogra> :))
* ogra grins silently in his corner
<LaserJock> I wanted to put some of the better wiki pages in as topics
<LaserJock> but I guess maybe we can do that for Hardy
<ogra> good idea
<LaserJock> I think stuff like debugging/troubleshooting
<LaserJock> plus the Recipie type pages would be cool
<LaserJock> Recipe
<LaserJock> stuff that when people do a search in Gnome Help for common LTSP problems they are likely to get something
<LaserJock> even if it's "here are some pointers but you can get more info from:"
<LaserJock> but it's a bit late for gutsy to get all that organized
<LaserJock> I really want to turn Gavin and David Trask into Edubuntu doc people ;-)
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> to sad that gavin doesnt IRC
<LaserJock> well, when I see a good email I try to ask him to put it on the wiki
<LaserJock> that's at least a good start
<LaserJock> hmm, I'm guessing people don't read About Edubuntu that much
<LaserJock> some of the sections sound kinda weird because they are s/Ubuntu/Edubuntu/
<LaserJock> one paragraph says that Edubuntu is based on Ubuntu
<LaserJock> then a couple paragraphs down it says that Edubuntu is based on Debian
<ogra> ouch
<sbalneav> This in the handbook?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> About Edubuntu
<moquist> ldm.log say: "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication."
<RichEd> === edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting === 20 mins
<xerakko> please, anybody can paste me the default sources.list for edubuntu?
<ogra> === edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting === now ?
<RichEd> beat me to it
* ogra wonders if we have atendees :)
<moquist> X11 connection rejected b/c .Xauthority not created b/c quota for group was full.
<ogra> wow
<ogra> thats mean
<ogra> you should set up a cronjob to mail you df output
<moquist> that's incompetent...but it was me who did it. 8-o
<moquist> all better now. :)
<joebob777as7> nice is xdmcp turned on by default in edubuntu? or how do i do that?
<sbalneav> xdmcp is turned off by default
<sbalneav> Do you expect local devices and sound to work?
<sbalneav> joebob777as7: Hello?
<joebob777as7> sbalneav, hey
<joebob777as7> yes if possible
<sbalneav> Won't be possible with xdmcp
<joebob777as7> shoot...
<sbalneav> Do like I told you in #ltsp
<sbalneav> remove that file.
<sbalneav> rebuild your chroot with ltsp-update-image.
<joebob777as7> ok but i don't want it to bog down my network... is there a way to automount user dir upon login so i don't have to store user files locally?
<joebob777as7> aside from ltsp...
<sbalneav> Yeah, sure.
<sbalneav> read up on NFS and pam_mount.
<joebob777as7> ok i will do that.
<sbalneav> simplest will just be to export /home on your server, and mount it on the clients.
<sbalneav> in which case you won't need pam_mount.
<joebob777as7> well i don't want to waste your time with that... but thank you i'll head over to #ubuntu and get some help unless you don't mind.
<ogra> so did you guys find the prob ?
<joebob777as7> yes. put SERVER=10.0.0.1 in lts.conf
<sbalneav> Yep, but he doesn't want ltsp now, since compiz is apparently a "requirement" for him :)
<ogra> well ...
<ogra> compiz is fine with the intel cards
<sbalneav> Over the network?  eeewwww.
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> its lots faster than metacity
<joebob777as7> oh cool!
<sbalneav> Besides, no one's tested it.
<sbalneav> ogra: Good, you can support it :)
<ogra> well, we did on feisty with the classmate, remember ?
* sbalneav hands joebob777as7 off to ogra
<ogra> not today anymore
<sbalneav> ogra: Oh, yeah, 10 minutes worth :)
<ogra> i'm around since 14h again
<joebob777as7> well another day then
<ogra> err 13
<ogra> tomorrow :)
<ogra> i'm here every day ...
<joebob777as7> ok thanks a bunch ogra you have given me new hope!
<ogra> this channel is my office :)
<sbalneav> Well, I'm gonna stand by my conviction.
<sbalneav> I don't think it's gonna work.
<ogra> sbalneav, didnt you see compiz on the classmate ?
<sbalneav> Yeah, and it had bugs.
<sbalneav> I tried it, and it didn't work for me.
<ogra> its even faster than running it locally
<LaserJock> I'm totally going to try it
<LaserJock> at the next LUG meeting
<LaserJock> hehe
<ogra> not with the -intel drve on the classmate ... you needed the i810 one and 915resolution
<sbalneav> Crashed horribly.  Besides, doesn't matter wether YOU think it works, does UPSTREAM certify it on a remote display?
<ogra> does that matter ?
<joebob777as7> i had it working on feisty. sbalneav told me to remove a file in chroot that disabled compiz still doesn't work though....
<sbalneav> Then if you think people can turn it on, you better figure out a way so that it's not forced off.
<ogra> its a GL app run over the network
<ogra> i forced it off for gutsy but for other reasons
<sbalneav> joebob777as7: Did you rebuild your image with ltsp-update-image?
<joebob777as7> yes i did...
<sbalneav> Then you should be able to select it.
<ogra> and i think the breakage i had is covered in compiz itself now ... we *could* switch it on
<ogra> sbalneav, nay idea why SERVER wasnt set for him ?
<ogra> *any
<ogra> it should be piced up from ROOTSERVER
<joebob777as7> yeah lets do that I am only running 5 clients and they will all have 128mb nvidia 7-series vid cards.
<sbalneav> yeah, if you've got an nbd root, the autodetection code doesn't work.
<ogra> from dhcp
<sbalneav> it looks for nfs mounts only
<ogra> huh ?
<ogra> gah
<ogra> we need to fix that
<sbalneav> yeah
<sbalneav> I haven't had time yet.
<ogra> why didnt i notice that yet ?
<ogra> that must be broken since quite some time
<sbalneav> yup :)
<ogra> and we had no bugs either
<ogra> hrm
<sbalneav> I keep reminding myself to look at it, but keep forgetting
<ogra> sounds like me with ltsp-update.image :)
<sbalneav> So, is the only place you're disabling compiz in the ldm script?
<ogra> but in my case that helped ... francis added a lot of broken stuff, you fixed it and i just had to add the rest :)
<ogra> yeah
<sbalneav> ok, then lets just remove that, then.
<ogra> the autodetection on login trashed the via cients i tried
<sbalneav> but I got a baaaaaaaaaad feeling about it.
<ogra> but via is blacklisted there now
<ogra> so we could probably drop that hack again
<sbalneav> ok
<sbalneav> well, I'll remove it from my tree then
<ogra> try it on a fresh install please with cards you know dont work with compiz ...
<LaserJock> oh wait, what are you guys talking about?
<sbalneav> as for joebob777as7, if he just removes it, he should be fine.
<ogra> it should sanely fall back to metacity everywhere
<LaserJock> ogra: you're wanting to do "compiz-by-defalt" for TCs?
<ogra> i'm not sure he'll see compiz with the -intel driver, but it wont do harm i think :)
<ogra> LaserJock, we did for a while .... until my via clients all started crashing :)
<joebob777as7> ogra, i have it running fine on my other feisty ltsp box
<ogra> but mvo maintains a blacklist for all bad cards ...
<ogra> i supplied him a list for TCs i know that were broken ...
<LaserJock> hmm
<sbalneav> I think we need to add an LTSP parameter, COMPIZ_OK
<LaserJock> I think we'd need some pretty extensive testing
<ogra> feel fre to hack up the scrpt
<sbalneav> S15-prevent-compiz
<joebob777as7> LaserJock, i'll do the testing
<LaserJock> I personally rather see an easy option but not by default
<ogra> joebob777as7, well, you have working HW
<LaserJock> joebob777as7: you can't test on all the various thin clients out there
<ogra> joebob777as7, what we need to find are the people with the broken HW ;)
<joebob777as7> i also have non working hardware.
<joebob777as7> i have a via client micro-atx
<LaserJock> perhaps, as Scotty has suggested a LTPS parameter
<ogra> LaserJock, it shouldnt make any difference if compiz runs networked or locally ...
<sbalneav> S15-prevent-compiz should read the variable, and unless it's true, compiz is disabled.
<LaserJock> and we can have a call for testing for gutsy
<ogra> i'd do it the other way around :)
<LaserJock> and default or not for hardy
<LaserJock> hehe
<LaserJock> it's your bugs :-)
<sbalneav> compiz ON by default? for thin clients?! Are you MAD?!?!
<ogra> the thing is, if it doesnt work its not an ltsp bug
<ogra> sbalneav, nope
<LaserJock> true
<sbalneav> The firefox bug isn't an ltsp bug either.
<ogra> its a defaul we use in ubuntu now, the autodetection is supposed to work after four months of constant development
<LaserJock> true
<sbalneav> I got an inbox full of messages from Jim K wanting me to build custom firefox images with beta patches to fix the problem.
<ogra> phew
<ogra> yeah, he's also very noisy on the NM bug
<ogra> luckily asac is a clam man ...
<ogra> (he maintains both in ubuntu)
<ogra> *calm
<sbalneav> Yeah, you turn compiz on by default, and it craps out on 3/4 of the thin clients out there, people aren't going to understad that it's a compiz bug
<sbalneav> they're going to see it as an ltsp bug
<ogra> well, it was on most of the dev cycle
<ogra> i switched it off not to long ago
<joebob777as7> it has a crash handler can't you have it do a metacity --replace if fail?
<ogra> what else would you do in hardy ?
<ogra> joebob777as7, thats what it does
<joebob777as7> perfect
<ogra> sbalneav, you would switch it on during development ... and then in the end switch it off again because you didnt get enough negative feedback ?
<sbalneav> No, I'd leave it off by default, and have it switchable on, if people want.
<ogra> indeed we can do the same in two cycles to be absolutely sure ...
<sbalneav> For every joebob who'd got a labfull of nvidia cards, we've got 100 brazillians who are lucky if their video card's got a meg of ram.
<LaserJock> well, given how much it's been tested in Ubuntu, maybe by-default with a LTSP option to turn it off *and* good documentation might be a decent way to go
<LaserJock> sbalneav: it will go with metacity then
<joebob777as7> lol is there a way to to a memory size test if 8 megs or under then do metacity?
<LaserJock> it's supposed to only work on cards that it'll actually work on
<ogra> sbalneav, these videocards wont return GL info if asked by the script and default to metacity
<sbalneav> I'd have to see that to beleive it.
<ogra> you see it on every login :)
<ogra> it checks on every login
<ogra> since gitsy opened
<ogra> *gutsy
<LaserJock> yeah, I only have 1 machine that'll run it
<ogra> right
<sbalneav> No I don't, because I don't RUN compiz, beacuse as far as i'm concerned, it's the biggest waste of time I've ever seen. :)
<LaserJock> the other's don't
<ogra> i only have the classmate that runs it :)
<ogra> sbalneav, its a huge usability improvement in the way we ship it by default now
<joebob777as7> I agree
<sbalneav> What, exactly, does it add usability wise.
<ogra> wobbly windows are crap, i totally agree here
<sbalneav> What can you do with compiz that you CANT do with meta?
<sbalneav> Don't confuse "bling" with "usability"
<ogra> a very nice window switching
<joebob777as7> zoom negative zoom out to see a wall of all desktops live!
<ogra> fitts law implemented in the desktop all over
<sbalneav> Anyway, I know I'm gonna lose that argument, cuz I'm an old fart
<ogra> very good desktop switching ...
<ogra> and GL based zooming
<sbalneav> Do whatever.  Just so long as I can switch it off at my site.
<LaserJock> sbalneav: don't worry, it's not just you
<LaserJock> sbalneav: do you have any hardware that'll run it?
<joebob777as7> as well as fade we use that all the time to see the window behind it partially . I'm doing that now watching a movie behind this window
<sbalneav> I'd recommend, for at least one cycle, to have it OFF by default, with the option to turn it on.  Then, the gusty cycle, you'll get feedback, and if it's positive enought, you can turn it ON by default with hardy.
<sbalneav> but that's just me
<ogra> sbalneav, if you come up with a fix for the script i'll accept whatever default you choose in your code ...
<ogra> for gutsy ....
<ogra> but we'll default to "on" in hardy ...
<ogra> ok ?
<sbalneav> Sounds fine.
<LaserJock> +1 from me, not that it matters ;-)
<ogra> ok
<sbalneav> At least that way, you'll get six months of feedback on it's usability on the terminals.
* ogra doesnt want a grumpy sbalneav  :)
<LaserJock> my concern is that I'm guessing it hasn't been tested much in gutsy
<ogra> sbalneav, no, i wont
<LaserJock> as far as LTSP/Thin clients
<sbalneav> Nah, if you want it on by default, I can do it gladly.  I'm just figuring you're going to get a TON of unhappy users.
<ogra> sbalneav, i'll get feedback from people that enabled it because they knew it would work on their cards
<joebob777as7> like me
<ogra> right
<LaserJock> hmm
<sbalneav> Well, you'll also get some who will do it hoping, and have it fail.
<LaserJock> could we test it at Beta?
<ogra> to get feedbeack from the ones i'm intrested in, we'd actually need them doing testing during a dev cycle
<sbalneav> anywho.  I'll patch tonight, add some docs on it, and we can test.
<LaserJock> if we have a nice "on/off" switch then it'll be trivial to make a change either way for Release
<ogra> which they rarely do ...
<ogra> LaserJock, remember that we dont ship l-r-m in thin clients ... its a hard task to set it up for these people already ...
<sbalneav> ok, gotta catch the bus.
<sbalneav> I'll be on later.
<sbalneav> night all
<LaserJock> hmm
<ogra> its only one more option ... but that makes i one more option harder
<joebob777as7> what is l-r-m?
<ogra> linux-restricted-modules
<LaserJock> ogra: so what steps does it take to get it going?
<LaserJock> chroot in and install l-r-m or  whatever graphics driver?
<ogra> install l-r-m ... run ltsp-update-kernels ... add XSERVER=nvidia/fglrx to lts.conf should work
<ogra> oh
<ogra> and in gutsy indeed ltsp-update-image
<joebob777as7> i'm stoked!
<LaserJock> and you'd still have to do that if we had compiz-by-default?
<ogra> yes
<ogra> to get the nvidia/ati drivers
<LaserJock> ah
<LaserJock> well that's a bit different
<ogra> well, thats 2/3 of compiz users
<LaserJock> I'm not sure why else you'd install the nvidia/ati drivers for a TC unless you wanted crack like that
<ogra> we only ship intel drivers that work out of the box
<ogra> for GL apps
<LaserJock> hmm, true
<ogra> GL over the net is not slower than locally ...
<joebob777as7> yeah for those that want gl screensavers... ;)
<LaserJock> I still don't get how it works
<LaserJock> if the server doesn't have a GL-capable card
<ogra> you transfer all bitmaps in the beginning, and the initial model
<LaserJock> hmm, I see
<ogra> then only changes to the vector model are sent and computed
<ogra> only if you change a bitmap it will eat bandwith
<LaserJock> that's really amazing to me that that works
<ogra> GL is great ... the HW and drivers always were the prob here
<ogra> anyway, i'll need to stop ... get some food etc ...
<ogra> 23:30 here
<LaserJock> so if I had say, a chemisty GL app, that's work the same way right?
<ogra> woring since 10am ...
<ogra> yeah
<LaserJock> yeah, get some rest
<LaserJock> nifty
<ogra> will do :)
<LaserJock> I'll have to play around witht he CMPC
<joebob777as7> night ogra
<ogra> night all
<joebob777as7> LaserJock, what is cmpc?
<LaserJock> ClassmatePC
<LaserJock> that's my current "thin client" :-)
<LaserJock> as I don't actually use LTSP for anything in real life
<joebob777as7> oh ok
<joebob777as7> cool
<joebob777as7> LaserJock, so will i be able to use sound and local devices on these thinclients as well?
<LaserJock> yes, you should be able to
<joebob777as7> awesome. so i'll be able to burn cd's? at full speed?
<joebob777as7> also am i going to see a huge difference between 100mbit and gigabit?
<dedalus> on one client - not
<dedalus> on 20+ yes:>
<joebob777as7> on 5 clients?
<dedalus> probably not
<dedalus> well, it's nice to have giga "backbone"
<dedalus> clients can be 100mbit
<dedalus> anyway I have a question (oe more) regarding edubuntu ltsp operation
<dedalus> i'm trying to get ltsp working on xen host domain
<dedalus> and it works...sort of
<dedalus> there is one interesting problem - ltsp seems to "ignore" nfs export
<joebob777as7> ok also will an AMD Opteron 180 Denmark 2.4GHz be good enough to run these fairly quick?
<dedalus> since when i'm logged in, i can browse server root dir?
<dedalus> is should be ok, joebob777as7
<dedalus> as long as you have enough ram awailable
<joebob777as7> how much will i need? will 2 gigs be enough or should i plan for 4?
<joebob777as7> also I have similar issue my thin clients can all view other user's documents?
<dedalus> 2 gigs is more than enough
<joebob777as7> ok cool
<dedalus> anyway - if I login in shell
<dedalus> then everything is ok - i find myself in chroot environment
<dedalus> any clue?
<joebob777as7> hmm...
<joebob777as7> weird... i'd tell LaserJock or i hear that sbalneav is the bug fixer guru he'll be back on in a bit.
<dedalus> my last guess was, that somehow I manage to log on to server's gnome, which is not chrooted
<dedalus> do I need complete system in /opt/ltsp/i386?
<joebob777as7> is this a fresh install or upgrade dedalus ?
<dedalus> fresh install
<joebob777as7> looks almost complete but not quite. you might try removing chroot and rebuilding ltsp-build-client
<dedalus> i'll give it a try...
<dedalus> chroot should have xserver/desktop, etc installed?
<joebob777as7> where? i'll check?
<joebob777as7> .
<dedalus> i mean /opt/ltsp/i386
<joebob777as7> i have an etc in mine
<joebob777as7> dedalus, progress?
<dedalus> reading thru some docs
<dedalus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Updated_Version_For_Feisty
<dedalus> i'll try rebuilding ltsp client
<dedalus> it seems that first build was broken
<dedalus> cause it's installing a lot of stuff now
<joebob777as7> ahppened to me too
<sbalneav> Evening all
<LaserJock> wb
<joebob777as7> hey sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hello
#edubuntu 2007-09-13
<LaserJock> moquist: around?
<moquist> yes
<moquist> oddly enough
<moquist> i want to be asleep in bed but I am not.
<LaserJock> I'm testing moodle
<LaserJock> I can't get the mysql install to work
<LaserJock> after I install it I go to http://localhost/moodle/admin/ and it's just a blank page
<moquist> what about http://localhost/moodle/ ?
<LaserJock> same thing
<moquist> Hmm. That's not great.
<LaserJock> it looks like it's gonna load
<moquist> Which DB type?
<LaserJock> but it's just a blank page
<LaserJock> mysql
<LaserJock> postgresql works fine
<moquist> heh; ok
<moquist> do you know if the DB exists and is fine?
<moquist> $ mysql
<moquist> > show tables;
<moquist> wait
* moquist has been asleep
<moquist> > connect moodle;
<moquist> > show tables;
<moquist> can I have access to the system? :p (temporary ssh via a forwarded connection would be fine...you log into my network and I log back into your system)
<LaserJock> well, I don't know if that'd work very well
<LaserJock> it's kinda back behind a bunch of stuff in a VM
<moquist> It would work jsut fine, as long as that system has access to the 'Net.
<moquist> that's the beauty of forwarding ports via SSH.
<lns> Reminds me of telnetting to the local library to go telnet from there somewhere else, hop...hop...hop... hehe
<jonkke> Hi
<jonkke> sorry my bad english, but have anyone got HP laserjet 1020 printer working in ltsp client?
<jonkke> i read that i need to upload firmware first and then printing works, but i don't know how i can do it. printer is connected to client via USB cable
<juliux> ogra, is it right that you want that we test http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20070913/  ?
<ogra> juliux, yes
<ogra> but you need extra big CDs or a dvd
<juliux> np
<juliux> i will find a extra big CD or an dvd drive
<sbalneav> Morning all
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mate
<sbalneav> ogra: I'm pushing my tree now for the compiz fix
<ogra> hey, thanks
<ogra> i was holding back the package :)
<ogra> (fixed the SERVER/nbd issue)
<sbalneav> I just deleted S15-compiz :)
<ogra> and then ?
<ogra> i tought yu wanted to default to off
<ogra> just wrap the code in there in "if [ -n USE_COMPIZ ] ;then ...; fi"
<ogra> err
<ogra> "if [ ! -n USE_COMPIZ ] ;then ...; fi"
<ogra> :)
<ogra> sbalneav, so you wnat compiz on by default now ?
<ogra> on all clients ?
<sbalneav> it seems to shut itself off nicely on clients that can't handle it.
<ogra> you tested ?
<sbalneav> 5 clients
<ogra> ok
<ogra> we can still add it bavk if needed :)
<ogra> *back
<ogra> heh, my vitual virtualbox thin client's virtual graphics card has a virtual HW error
* ogra has a black stripe on his desktop
<sbalneav> Hey, I've run into a minor bug last night, ogra, was wondering if you've seen it.
<sbalneav> OK, so, boot the terminal, everything's fine.
<ogra> tell me
<sbalneav> Log in
<sbalneav> Sessions' fine
<sbalneav> log out
<sbalneav> I get hung at an X
<sbalneav> log in as root on ther terminal
<sbalneav> the old X is still hanging around
<sbalneav> new X keeps trying to start, and failing.
<ogra> the ssh session not having been killed
<ogra> ?
<sbalneav> kill the old X
<sbalneav> No, the ssh session's gone.
<sbalneav> it's the X.
<sbalneav> but get this, the waitpid for it has returned!
<sbalneav> Because I do a waitpid for it in the ldm code
<sbalneav> So, kill the old X
<sbalneav> now, I can log in and log out fine
<sbalneav> no problems, no matter how many times I do it.
<sbalneav> One final data point
<sbalneav> the FIRST time I log in, I don't get a startup sound, but I get a shutdown sound
<sbalneav> After X has been killed, from then on I get BOTH a login and logout sound.
<sbalneav> Weird, eh?
<sbalneav> ogra: Oh, one other thing.  Minor fix to the update-image.
<sbalneav> it was failing for me because $CHROOT/etc/ltsp didn't exist, so I added a test/mkdir for it
<ogra> oh, right
<ogra> even though we should probably have that as "create-confdir" plugin in ltsp-build-client rather
<sbalneav> Yeah, probably.
<sbalneav> Oh, and there was an extra "/" on the end of the default BASE variable that was screwing things up
<sbalneav> so I fixed that too.
<sbalneav> So, thoughts on that login/logout bug?  You seeing that on your end?
<ogra> no
<ogra> i once had the bug where the ssh session wasnt killed properly
<ogra> but that was in an early version and you fixed it long ago
<sbalneav> Hm
<sbalneav> Well, I'll poke around with it tonight.
<sbalneav> ogra: poke, check pvt
<ogra> hmm, am i not logged in ...
<ogra> meh
<ogra> do you see it now ?
<erwin_cano> Hola a todos
<erwin_cano> muy buenos dias
<LaserJock> morning
<ogra> hey hey
<bddebian> Heya
* LaserJock stumbles in
<LaserJock> I still don't know why the world isn't on Pacific time ;-)
* Kamping_Kaiser offers around beer
* LaserJock is going to strangle moodle
<jonkke> sorry my bad english, but have anyone got HP laserjet 1020 printer working in ltsp client?
<jonkke> i read that i need to upload firmware first and then printing works, but i don't know how i can do it. printer is connected to client via USB cable
<sbalneav> jonkke: Currently, we don't have any provision for printers that need firmware downloaded.
<sbalneav> You'd have to code something up yourself.
<jonkke> I was afraid of that :)
<jonkke> like in hell i know how to code anything. i just need to wait for "official" solution
<ogra> hmm, not sure that works with hplip ...
<jonkke> how?
<ogra> http://hplip.sourceforge.net/supported_devices/unsupported.html
<ogra> suggests it sint :/
<ogra> *isnt
<viv> Hi, we have an edubuntu lab running on donated corporate scrap and a dell server at eden campus, serving a depressed rural community in Karatara near Knysna. Thanks to a donation, we can upgrade. Does anybody know of sources for suitable low cost PXE clients?
<LaserJock> hmm, got any spare PIIIs around?
<Kamping_Kaiser> viv, are you after replacing your whole clients or just eh NIC?
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you can reburn the rom in the network cards you dont have to replace the clients
<viv> I'm in South Africa. I would like to get a small box with a 400Mhz via or similar with mouse kbd and usb
<viv> I romboot from cd on some machines
<viv> The lab is currently on old P2 and P3 machines
<Kamping_Kaiser> ask netday.
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry, but i cant offer anything past that *grin*
<viv> Thanks. who is netday?
<Kamping_Kaiser> its a company who run in south africa. iirc funded by shuttleworth
<ogra> how about ebay ... http://cgi.ebay.com/9-Compaq-Evo-T20-Thin-Clients-238362-001_W0QQitemZ160157008558QQihZ006QQcategoryZ11218QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<ogra> you'll find various like these
<viv> Suggestions are getting better - thanks ogra, keep them coming
<ogra> 6 clients for $100 ...
* Kamping_Kaiser waits for link to load
<ogra> well, thats just an example
<ogra> just search for thin client at ebay ... you will find a lot for not much money
<Nubae> hi there... I'm using samba+ldap to authenticate users, and its working great, but I'm confused with giving permissions to users... I assume using the smbldap-usermod command in the terminal is the way to do this, but I read there is a graphical tool, by idealx
<Nubae> I can't find this webmin extension anywhere though, anyone got experience with this?
<viv> Oh yes. Thanks for that idea. fine offer. Are there any really neat little units that you know of - like this link http://www.lucidatech.com/product/lt2600.htm that work ok with edubuntu?
<ogra> viv, very likely, yes
<Nubae> idealx.org now goes to opentrust.com
<Nubae> with no mention anywhere of smbldap-tools... is this now unsupported... does anyone know?
<ogra> no idea, but doesnt swat have such functionallity ?
<viv> Thanks - I'm off to do some more research. I'd like a South African supplier if possible.
* ogra is no samba guy
<Nubae> hmmm, dont think it integrates with ldap
<Nubae> well, this was by far the easiest and fastest way to get every non thin client authenticating from the same source
<Nubae> but now modifying existing entries seems complicated
<Kamping_Kaiser> pam ftw
<Nubae> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> its not a particularly helpful comment, but its my opinion
<ogra> Nubae, edsadmin or lot are pretty good gui tools for ldap management ... not sure how good they integrate with samba here though
<Kamping_Kaiser> unless its freeradius, in which case its just plain anoying
<Nubae> yeah I saw that in the blueprints for gutsy+1
<Nubae> but this idealx, the makers of smbldap-tools had a webmin plugin, and neither idealx nor the plugin seem to be on the net anymore
<ogra> well, webmin is dead since quite some time, isnt it ?
<ogra> r did someone final ytake it over ?
<Nubae> webmin seems pretty alive to me: www.webmin.com
<stgraber> ogra: want any debian-installer testing on today daily ?
<Nubae> daily updates
<ogra> stgraber, any i can get :) but the iso is pretty oversized (/me shakes fist in openoffice direction)
<ogra> stgraber, mkfifo is fixed, but i'm not sure yet that the in-target call of the script leaves enough output through to even read from the pipe and have anything showing up in the progress bar
<stgraber> ogra: I do all testing on DVD+RW so that's not a problem
<Nubae> I've read that automatix really breaks things, should I disable its use on my client systems?
* Kamping_Kaiser reads automatix and starts twitching uncontrollably
<ogra> if you have installed and used it you have already lost
<Kamping_Kaiser> *no one* should ever use it
<ogra> right
<ogra> http://mjg59.livejournal.com/ for more background
<Nubae> yeah read that... I havent installed it, but people here at the school I'm currently setting up, have asked for it
<Kamping_Kaiser> Nubae, stand firm... *please*
<Nubae> yeah I will... what about oxygen office?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont know it - cant comment
<Nubae> just a bunch of extensions, clipart, templates, etc for OOo
<Nubae> seems allright, but dont want problems :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> got a link?
<Kamping_Kaiser> actually, dont bother
<Kamping_Kaiser> with my connection atm i wont load it for the next 15 min :S
<Nubae> http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=690864
* Kamping_Kaiser is having flash backs to PNG
<Nubae> just text no pics ;-)
* Kamping_Kaiser tries to laod
<Kamping_Kaiser> *load
<Nubae> hey, I sort of left it alone, cause I was having issues, but my dansguardian starts up saying it cant find the parent proxy, is that a known problem?
<Nubae> and squid looks like its running, from processes at least
<Kamping_Kaiser> never seen that before
<ogra> devs that have to call their products "Professional" always appear a bit suspect to me ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> what ubuntu are you running?
<Nubae> edu feisty
<Nubae> well, it was called open office premium before
<Nubae> not that much of a change ;-)
<ogra> yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. my latest version is 6.06.1+updates.
<Nubae> well, gonna leave it till I finish the hundred other tasks I have...
<Kamping_Kaiser> Nubae, is dans running?
<Nubae> I'm not really sure actually, it shows up in the processes
<Nubae> but nothing is logging
<Nubae> I'll show u the output:
<Kamping_Kaiser> pastebin/email
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont flood the channel :)
<Nubae> its just 3 lines
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok, flood it :)
<Nubae> sysadmin@mayserve:~/smbldap-installer$ sudo /etc/init.d/squid start
<Nubae>  * Starting Squid HTTP proxy squid                                       [ OK ] 
<Nubae> sysadmin@mayserve:~/smbldap-installer$ sudo /etc/init.d/dansguardian start
<Nubae>  * Starting DansGuardian dansguardian                                           Error connecting to parent proxy
<Nubae>                                                                          [fail] 
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats `ps aux |grep dans` give?
* ogra guesses nothing
<ogra> dans didnt start
<ogra> did you change your config on either side ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont like to cut my nose off to spite my face :)
<Nubae> either side? squid.conf and dansguardian.conf?
<ogra> either of these, yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> or networking, for that matter
<Nubae> not running now... but it has been in the past...  I set up dans with kaiser... so dont think that is the problem
<ogra> either dans doesnt find squid or squid doesnt allow connections from dans
<Nubae> maybe squid not allowing connections from dans...
<Nubae> what should I look at for that?
<Nubae> or u mean look at firewall
<Nubae> btw... edsadmin is great :-) Was trying to use phpldapadmin before
<Nubae> this is much much better
<ogra> sbalneav, hmm, my recent fresh ltsp chroot has (none) as hostname by default
<sbalneav> Hm!
<ogra> and my mouse in virtualbx doesnt work :/
<sbalneav> I rebuilt my chroot last night, and I'm handing out hostnames, and it was working.
<sbalneav> I'll have to play around more.
<sbalneav> Should just be the ip address.
<ogra> i dont hand them out in dhcp
<ogra> oh, you default to the ip ? thats a good idea :)
<ogra> we can drop the ip from the ldm info line at the bottom then
<ogra> if hostname is set the machine should be reachable by it ... if not you see the ip :)
<ogra> ooooh
<ogra> wait !
<Kamping_Kaiser> Nubae, hm.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Nubae, sorry, but i think i'm a bit drunk to answer any question properly :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> i might be helpful though :S
<ogra> heh, using the right boot kernel makes the mouse work :)
<Nubae> hehe drunk on a weekday? must have had a hard day
<ogra> sbalneav, false alert
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<ogra> sbalneav, it shows ltsp as name now
* ogra hugs vitrualbox
<sbalneav> cool
<ogra> whoops
<ogra> where does the floppy come from ?
<ogra> ah, wait, my old image had ltspfsd 4.3 :)
<Nubae> sigh... access rights are totally not being parsed by ldap... If I add a user, it allows access to the thin clients... but changing the groups does nothing
<ogra> great, so even ltspfs seems to work nicely here
<Kamping_Kaiser> Nubae, no, i got a call today saying i start work next wed for a few weeks (with more if i dont stuff up), so its worth getting drunmk over :)
<Nubae> wow great... linux work?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeah. setting up etiher a debian or ubuntu server to replace a (rather long in tooth) freebsd server
<Kamping_Kaiser> it'll be a challenge at best :) but i'm looking forward to it - challanges are up ther eon my 'todo'
<Nubae> ever worked with freebsd?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i tried to install it abou 3 years ago (before i started on debian/ubuntu) and never got it to install properly
<Kamping_Kaiser> i kept running out of inodes
<Kamping_Kaiser> such is the arogance of youth.
<Kamping_Kaiser> '5000 inodes, who the hell would use all of that? who cares what an inode is?'
<Nubae> know a lot of sysadmins that swear by it
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think it finished installing *once*.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i know a few, the freebsd culture is interesting
<Nubae> still, the times are a changing.... Linux is shinning brighter now
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm still not keen on Linux per se, but Debian only (realiistically) comes in linux variant
<Kamping_Kaiser> when hurd actually *works* i'll moving
<Nubae> ok... so edsadmin + samba dont work
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry, cant help with ldap
<Nubae> was just a statement :-) but edsadmin does look so simple and easy to use
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh shit. its after 2am
<Kamping_Kaiser> um... 'oh blast'
<ogra> sbalneav, so i wonder if we shouldnt submit all the LTSP_CLIENT patches i maintain in GNOME upstream ...
<ogra> nautilus, gnome-vfs, gnome-power-manager, gnome-screensaver, NM since gutsy, fusa as well, gnome-users-admin
<sbalneav> Shoot 'em along, see what they say!
<moquist> LaserJock: didja install php5-mysql and have better luck?
<joebob777as7> tanath, this morning. five mins ago I just ran update-manager update and it asked me to reboot and now i'm getting this
<highvoltage> hey moquist and LaserJock
<joebob777as7> the greeter application appears to be crashing. attempting to use a different one
<joebob777as7> running gutsy
<joebob777as7> can someone help?
<LaserJock> moquist: one sec
<joebob777as7> LaserJock, in two secs can you take a look at the issue i'm having?
<joebob777as7> can someone in here pastebin their gutsy /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom file?
<stgraber> ogra: did you try edubuntu server i386 daily ? doesn't seem to boot here
<ogra> no, i didnt
<stgraber> argh, it boots on qemu
<stgraber> maybe my DVD is finally dead (it's something like the 200th time I burn it :))
* stgraber doesn't understand ...
<stgraber> it also work with qemu :)
<stgraber> so that's my DVD reader which seems to be the problem (ubuntu feisty cd boots though)
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> USB ?
<ogra> is a HUB involved ?
<stgraber> nope, IDE
<ogra> weird
<stgraber> yes, and it directly fails. Usually when it can't read a CD/DVD it takes a while before giving up
<LaserJock> moquist: \o/ it works
<LaserJock> this is looking good
<ogra> \o/
<moquist> LaserJock: yay! What should we do about the deps? Obviously they're not working out that well right now...
<LaserJock> yeah
<ogra> for edubuntu its fine, we can make them edubuntu-server deps
<LaserJock> I don't know why Debian wouldn't have an issue with that
<ogra> i'm not sure we should divert to much from the debian deps ... all docs will be referring to "install php5-mysql" anyway i guess
<ogra> in edubuntu we can rule it through seeds anyway
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> or at least moodle-standalone
<LaserJock> maybe
<ogra> yeah
<LaserJock> although I'm not sure how to say postgresql|(mysql-server and php5-mysql)
<ogra> not at all
<ogra> php5-mysql | php5-postgresql, postgresql| mysql-server
<ogra> well, in better order, but we should leave it like that
<LaserJock> ah, right
<ogra> i aslo think moodle-standalone is for hardy ...
<ogra> we can do it through edubuntu-server for now ...
<ogra> else we'll have to fight them through NEW
<moquist> Yep. I agree.
<moquist> What about moodle-mysql-standalone and moodle-postgresql-standalone for hardy?
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> i like it ...
<ogra> the moodle package itself shouldnt differ to much from debians dep wise imho ... so all debain install docs will still be helpful
<ogra> and we'll surprise the users with the super easy moodle-*-standalone packages in hardy :)
<LaserJock> ahh, that sounds rockin'
<ogra> yeah
<moquist> I'll contact the upstream maintainer once our wwwconfigless package is in main.
<LaserJock> ok, I think I'm gonna upload it
<ogra> yeah, doit
<ogra> !
<racter> is there a wiki page or some other doc that would explain upgrading my server to gutsy?
<sbalneav> There will be when gutsy's released
<racter> :)
<LaserJock> moquist, ogra: uploaded, btw
#edubuntu 2007-09-14
* #edubuntu  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
* Netham45 is going to bed, night.
<DigeratiX> i have done all things under the sun and im still not able to play dvd's or avi video in edubuntu. Is there a reason for this?
<DigeratiX> what shall I do?
<DigeratiX> what am I missing rather.
<sbalneav_> Morning all
<shriphani> damn my plan to go to schools just keeps getting postponed.
<DigeratiX> i have done all things under the sun and im still not able to play dvd's or avi video in edubuntu. Is there a reason for this? what shall I do to resolve
<shriphani> gits got a holiday all thursday through monday.
<shriphani> DigeratiX: libdvdcss is what you need to play encrypted dvds.
<DigeratiX> it was a dvd backup, is that still encrypted? and I think I installed that
<shriphani> and w32 codecs. Ubuntu Restricted Formats documents them quite well.
<DigeratiX> i installed those as welll
<shriphani> i think w32 codecs work only with xine.
<DigeratiX> I did all that it said and totem still bombs and mplayer wont even think about it
<DigeratiX> i installed totem-xine
<DigeratiX> no dice
<shriphani> tried installing vlc ?
<DigeratiX> no
<shriphani> i dunno a lot about edubuntu.
<shriphani> i just use the other ubuntus.
<DigeratiX> i wouldnt imagine it being all that much differant
<DigeratiX> I will test somemore and install vlc and see
<bddebian> Heya
* #edubuntu  [freenode-info]  why register and identify? your IRC nick is how people know you. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<arnekolja> ogra, you there? ;)
<LaserJock> ogra: ok, I gotta run to a meeting, but I think I can get the MIR done when I get back
<arnekolja> does anyone know if 8mb graphics cards are too low for running edubuntu to a certain degree?
<LaserJock> the CVEs are looking good
<ogra> arnekolja, 2M are enough for 1024x768@16bit so 8 will be fine
<ogra> LaserJock, cool :)
* ogra calls it a day now and does some non work related stuff :)
<arnekolja> ogra, i dont mean especially for thin clients, but edubuntu installed, just noting :-)
<hell-boy> how i can set my network card speed
#edubuntu 2007-09-15
<shriphani> ogra: ?
<shriphani> umm any developer for edubuntu online atm ?
<shriphani> i got a question about edubuntu. What are the current mathematical apps available on edubuntu ?
<shriphani> Riddell: do you know ?
<Riddell> edu.kde.org lists the ones from KDE
<Riddell> google for gcompriz for some more
<shriphani> I mean how can I contribute to the teaching with edubuntu part ?
<geoer> have any of you gotten a wireless router to work with edubuntu?
<geoer> I have a Belkin wirelesss g router and a belkin wireless g desktop network card
<shriphani> Riddell: i mean now edubuntu's entering the edu market. We need a few teaching apps of our own.
<geoer> i have no problem hardwiring the desktop but something is haning me up when I try to go wireless
<shriphani> I am interested in making a full blown coordinate geometry suite. Anyone with me ?
<Riddell> shriphani: edubuntu isn't really a place for application development, there are upstreams for that
<shriphani> hmm.
<Riddell> kde edu already has a geometry programme as I remember
<shriphani> oh nice.
<shriphani> Coordinate geo or plain geo ?
<moquist> LaserJock: if I need to patch a script included with a package, how do I handle that?
<joebob777as7> is gobuntu's irc really #gobuntu?
<sbalneav> joebob777as7: I did some work last night.  I couldn't get compiz to work even on compiz compatible hardware.
<sbalneav> But other 3d programs worked fine.
<joebob777as7> ok sbalneav were you getting the same error output?
<sbalneav> Yup
<sbalneav> Compiz basically just decides it doesn't like the display.
<joebob777as7> hmm... you should add to the bug report. i guess that's all we can do unless we can find someone that's on irc that's a dev for ubuntu compiz...
<sbalneav> compiz isn't developed at ubuntu.
<sbalneav> so it'd have to go upstream to the compizfusion developers
<joebob777as7> but someone brings it in and tests it and certifies it right? aren't they in touch with the devs?
<sbalneav> They haven't certified it for use on thin clients.
<joebob777as7> i know that but that's what i want them to do ;)
<sbalneav> Maybe, maybe not.
<sbalneav> Well, I'll let you persue that.
<joebob777as7> so i think that this has to be due to either a chroot thing or the remote display?
<sbalneav> The remote display is probably the issue.
<sbalneav> So, it'll either be a bug in the xorg packages that doesn't report something properly TO compiz
<joebob777as7> yeah that's what i was thinking. but it is weird that the error we're getting is basically saying that the xorg isn't right...
<joebob777as7> yeah
<sbalneav> or a bug in compiz that doesn't interpret info FROM the remote display properly
<joebob777as7> well we've narrowed it down anyway
<sbalneav> either way, it's not an ltsp bug.
<joebob777as7> well i'll see if I can coax a compiz-dev over here to troubleshoot with us.
<sbalneav> Well, I'll let you handle that.
<joebob777as7> thx...
<sbalneav> I've done all I'm prepared to do on it.  My position is still that compiz on remote displays is a bad idea.  I have other LTSP related work I have to do, that is part of what I need to get done for gutsy release :)
<joebob777as7> sbalneav, btw do you know anyhing about gobuntu?
<sbalneav> nope
<joebob777as7> yes and i thank you for the time you have put in to this.
<sbalneav> np
<joebob777as7> sbalneav, are you going to post your findings at my bug report? i'm going to point my bug report for compiz there.
<sbalneav> Where was it again?  I bookmarked it at work, but I'm at home now.
<joebob777as7> sbalneav, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/139648
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139648 in compiz "Gutsy edubuntu ltsp clients having compiz-fusion issues" [Undecided,New] 
<blkdg> hi, i would like to experiment with programming languages in my school lab.  i am going to remaster edubuntu to include various programming languages.  How can I make sure that their internet connection goes THROUG the schools internet filter?
<blkdg> i asked this in kubuntu, and one of the documents i was told to look at dealt with proxy servers and squid proxy.  i don't want to run a proxy server, i want my users to have their internet conneciton go through the school
<blkdg> s server.
<blkdg> thanks in advance.
<blkdg> hello?
#edubuntu 2007-09-16
<joebob777as7> can someone help me troubleshoot scp (ssh)?     permission denied, please try again / permission denied (publickey,password)
<jake111> hmm
<jake111> anyone here?
<joebob777as7_> no
<joebob777as7_> well i guess that would be a lie me and you and 26 others....
<jake111> oic
<jake111> I wasn't sure, as no one seems to be talking, and the screen says something about registering your nickname or something
<joebob777as7_> yes well if you want to be able to respond to private messages you have to register...
<LaserJock> moquist: available?
<geoer> hey people
<geoer> i got a wireless network card working in eduduntu
<sbalneav> Cool
<geoer> took me 2 days
<sbalneav> So, it's a gross card then. :)
<geoer> is there anything to help people install things?
<sbalneav> umm, Synaptic?
<sbalneav> not sure what you mean.
<geoer> I'm new to the whole linux thing and need something that will make it easier
<geoer> got the childsplay plugin that I need to install
<sbalneav> make what easier?  INstalling programs?
<sbalneav> Synaptic
<geoer> cool Ill try that
<sbalneav> System -> Administration -> Synaptic package manager
<LaserJock> well, even easier than that is Applications -> Add/Remove Applications
<geoer> Thanks for that tip.
<geoer> that made it very easy
<geoer> I kept trying in add/remove but the plugin did not show up
<LaserJock> it'd doesn't show everything, just the most common I think
<LaserJock> *it
<geoer> is there a way to disable the motherboard audio so that you can use a pci audio card?
<geoer> I think they are conflicting
<geoer> do any of you have any good leads on developmental games for children 3+?
<sbalneav> gcomprix
<sbalneav> gcompris
<sbalneav> sorry
<sbalneav> tuxpaint
<sbalneav> tuxmath
<geoer> nice
<geoer> have any of you been able to network edubuntu with windows?
<geoer> is it possible?
<geoer> Vista
<sbalneav> You can use samba, but I've never done it personally.  Haven't used windows since 1998
<geoer> I can see why
<geoer> makes me sorry I dropped 200 on vista ultimate after building my new box
<geoer> I will be in my kids room all the time playing with Edubuntu now
<sbalneav> night all
<geoer> night
<geoer> thanks for the tip
<gotama> Hi! I'm having problems with the /dev/sequencer . Does anyone know how to fix it? Any howto's?
<LaserJock> morning Edubunters
<sbalneav> Edubuntites?
<sbalneav> Edubuntoids?
<LaserJock> Edubunteros
<sbalneav> Every time I hear the -eros  designation, I think of Huevos Rancheros, for some reason.
<sbalneav> And I get hungry
<sbalneav> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huevos_rancheros
<LaserJock> lol
<sbalneav> They could have picked a better picture.  That one doesn't look very appetizing
<sbalneav> http://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/recipes/images/wc_huevosrancheros.jpg
<LaserJock> my dad likes huevos rancheros
<sbalneav> http://www1.istockphoto.com/file_thumbview_approve/2618877/2/istockphoto_2618877_huevos_rancheros.jpg
<LaserJock> I hate eggs though so I'm not into it so much
<sbalneav> http://www.hustlerofculture.com/photos/uncategorized/187127242_95bc361195.jpg
* sbalneav proceeds to spam the channel with photos of food
<sbalneav> http://www.homebistro.com/images/products/imgThumb/LobsterBisque-0005_th.jpg
<sbalneav> http://www.kenairiverfront.com/AdvHTML_Upload/BakedAlaska.jpg
<sbalneav> http://img.timeinc.net/health/i/200612/salad_225.jpg
<sbalneav> Yum
<LaserJock> heh
<sbalneav> You don't like eggs?
<LaserJock> uh oh, I've created a monster
<LaserJock> no, I don't
<sbalneav> My biggest problem is, there's very few foods I DONT like.
<sbalneav> So, have you read through the handbook much?
<LaserJock> not yet unfortunately :(
<sbalneav> How's the research coming?
<sbalneav> Excite any good molecules lately? :)
* sbalneav makes laser noises
<sbalneav> Zap! Pyeow!
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> no, I haven't had much laser time lately
<LaserJock> sbalneav: still around?
<moquist> somebody rang?
<moquist> if pgup worked properly in this mac-a-whack terminal, I'd be able to page up and see who used my nick.
<moquist> ah - LaserJock asked if I was around last night around 12:40. I wasn't.
<LaserJock> pfft
<LaserJock> you mean you sleep or something?
<LaserJock> moquist: I'll be back in a while, gotta eat lunch
<LaserJock> moquist: I didn't have anything too pressing
<LaserJock> moquist: I just wondered if you wanted to help me with the moodle MIR
#edubuntu 2008-09-08
<rhce7321> Well,... just installed my 1st edubuntu.   Installed 8.04 desktop amd64 & added all the stuff on the add-on CD.  Question, where is the thin client mgr mentioned in:
<rhce7321> http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/edubuntu/handbook/C/ltsp-tcm.html  ???
<rhce7321> ...and also, I don't have the directories /etc/ltsp or /opt/ltsp yet.   Have I missed something important?
<rhce7320> Think I found what I wanted...
<rhce7320> sudo apt-get install ltsp-server-standalone openssh-server
<rhce7320>  sudo ltsp-build-client --arch i386
<rhce7320> wainting now for client to build.  This client build is pulling all the stuff down from the net.  Would it use the CDROM if I had the installer CD in it?
<ogra> if you have an i386 CD, do mount /cdrom and use "sudo ltsp-build-client --arch i386 --mirror file:///cdrom"
<ogra> (note that only works with the alternate CD, not the desktop CD)
<rhce7320> ogra: Aha! there is a way to do it! thanx.
<coreg> hi
<Fritz87> hi
<coreg> sorry edubuntu class room edition it's a live with ltsp working out of the box?
 * LaserJock rings ogra's doorbell
<Fritz87> the latest edition of edubuntu is an add on for ubuntu
<Fritz87> but once its in everything works
<Fritz87> afaik
<Fritz87> I think the previous version has a live CD
<coreg> the question is, I'v eto install it to try ltsp?
<LaserJock> coreg: To install LTSP you just need the Ubuntu Alternate CD
<coreg> there is not a way to have a live cd with dhcp and ltsp already installed? I don't want to install nothing on pc for now
<LaserJock> hmm
<coreg> its just for test
<LaserJock> it might be possible, but it's not very easy
<LaserJock> you could take the Ubuntu Desktop CD, and then install ltsp-server-standalone
<LaserJock> I think though that means you have to do more configuration that you would if you just installed from the Ubuntu Alternate CD
<coreg> tanx
<LaserJock> ogra: do you know why we're messing with the .po files in tuxtype?
<ogra> no, not really
<LaserJock> aren't the .po files taken from Rosetta?
<ogra> do we ?
<ogra> yeah, i would think so ...they should be in one of the langpacks
<ogra> whats wrong ?
<LaserJock> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17122352/tuxtype_1.5.17.dfsg1-3ubuntu1.debdiff
<ogra> (sorry, i woud have pung, but just returned from shopping and had a buch of conf calls)
<LaserJock> well, I was wanting to sponsor the merge ^^ but I wanted to check with you first about the .po stuff
<LaserJock> ogra: np
<ogra> ah, there is a merge issue with greek and malayalam
<ogra> yeah, i remember that
<LaserJock> but why would that cause problems? do we not translate tuxtype in Rosetta?
<ogra> it causes probs with MoM, not with rosetta
<LaserJock> interesting
<ogra> that could as well get dropped
<ogra> i bet
<LaserJock> ok
<ogra> but it wont do harm if its there iirc its only three lines or so and only utf8 chars
<LaserJock> well, it's a rather large part of the the debdiff I linked too
<ogra> i only looked at the changelog ... one sec
<LaserJock> I wasn't sure if that was due to a bad merge or if we really wanted all that
<ogra> greek is three lines
<ogra> i cant judge malayam
<ogra> but malayam seems to be mostly whitespace diff
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> I don't understand why MoM would have an issue
<ogra> intresting that swedish is in there
<LaserJock> I would think removing diff would be a +
<ogra> but not mentioned in the changelog
<ogra> well, only whitespace as well
<LaserJock> I don't particularly like removing translation attribution either
<LaserJock> as in malayalam
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> http://merges.ubuntu.com/t/tuxtype/REPORT
<ogra> we should really take debians files
<ogra> so we lose the diff
<LaserJock> ok, so there isn't .pot file in the source
<LaserJock> but there's a lang.po file that looks like it's a .pot
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> we should probably ping holger
<LaserJock> so tuxtype isn't being translated in Rosetta
<LaserJock> as far as I can tell
<LaserJock> so if we renamed that to .pot then it should get picked up and we'd be using the regular langpack system
<ogra> yeah, but we should coordinate with holger so he does it in debian and we finally lose that MoM crap
<LaserJock> ogra: sounds good, do you have time to do that? or should I
<ogra> i would appreciate if someone else could ... but i wouldnt dre to ask you :)
<ogra> *dare
<LaserJock> ogra: I can send an email
<LaserJock> btw, it's looking less likely I can make it to UDS :(
<LaserJock> I thought it was going to be scheduled the next week
<LaserJock> but instead it's scheduled for finals week here
<LaserJock> and I'm proctoring/grading/teaching
<ogra> meh :/
<ogra> and we pushed it to december already
<LaserJock> yeah, it actually would've been better a week or two earlier :-)
<ogra> gah
<LaserJock> but I'll see if I can get a couple days away
<LaserJock> but I'm sure I can't make the whole week
<ogra> seems to be your curse that you can never attand a mountinview UDS completely then
<ogra> *attend
<LaserJock> yeah, really weird considering how close it is
#edubuntu 2008-09-09
<Afrohealer> HI all
<Afrohealer> Is it a simple process to go from ubuntu to Edubuntu?
<jsgotangco> right now, you only need to have the add-on CD to be installed on top of Ubuntu
<Afrohealer> so just do "sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop"  ?
<ogra> Afrohealer, yes
<Afrohealer> ogra:thanks ..
<Afrohealer> ogra: is it possible to have both teh Edubuntu and Ubuntu coincside.. so that the kids get to use Edubuntu .. while the adults can use Ubuntu
<Afrohealer> On the same system
<ogra> not really
<ogra> edubuntu changes system settings and artwork
<Afrohealer> k ..
<jsgotangco> ogra: hope you're ok now
<ogra> jsgotangco, yeah, nobody knows what it was though or why it happened
<ogra> i just try to live more healthy
<jsgotangco> well yeah things happen just dont overdo it heh
<ogra> right
 * jsgotangco shudders the thought of a healthy vegan ogra
<ogra> eek
<ogra> you wont see me going vegan :)
<ogra> i'm cooking since i got home though ... havent seen any deep fried food sice ages :)
<jsgotangco> heh that's good I have been monitoring what I take as well lately
<ogra> i drink a lot, cut down smokig to a minimum and go cycling once  a day ...
<jsgotangco> we're not getting any younger hehe
<ogra> i wont turn into a health pope :)
<jsgotangco> ogra: btw
<jsgotangco> these intel classmate PCs
<jsgotangco> are so cheap here
<jsgotangco> they are under a different brand
<jsgotangco> but its the same thing I think
<jsgotangco> because its the same casing, etc.
<jsgotangco> celeron cpu
<jsgotangco> worth getting one for testing in case?
<ogra> well, the image is at http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/classmate/images/hardy/
<ogra> waiting for one last SRU for the final image
<jsgotangco> is it still being actively developed?
<ogra> and then i'm out of cmpc development
<jsgotangco> ahh
<ogra> it will be maintained for the time intel sells that model
<jsgotangco> these small laptops have been sprouting out here like mushrooms
<jsgotangco> and most sell for like $200
<ogra> have you seen the one for $98 ?
<jsgotangco> intel too?
<ogra> http://techvideoblog.com/ifa/98-linux-laptop-the-hivision-mininote/
<ogra> better :)
<ogra> MIPS
<jsgotangco> the intel cmpc here is called neo explorer x1
<jsgotangco> they're like dirt cheap
<jsgotangco> they have an updated model with intel atom
<jsgotangco> oh a china pc
<jsgotangco> they use their own chinese CPU called godson
<ogra> yeah
<jsgotangco> i currently have an xo-1, an eeePC and an hp mininote
<Afrohealer> 98 laptop!!  damm that is nice..
<Afrohealer> I coudl build myself a nice DJ system for cheap using two of those
<jsgotangco> they are probably as fast as those VIA C7 chips
<jsgotangco> if not faster
<ogra> i guess faster
<ogra> but only 1G local storage
<jsgotangco> ive seen those chips sold locally, they are not popular but they would be more sellable if done in a package like a $98 laptop
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> its a good idea
<Afrohealer> ogra: does 'sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop"   .. also install all the edubuntu applications?   or do i have to do that seperately?
<ogra> it pulls in all the edu apps from edubuntu-desktop
<ogra> plus the edubuntu handbook and the artwork
<Afrohealer> ogra: thanks
<rhce7320> I have just tried my 1st pxe client. No go.
<rhce7320> I installed wireshark & found that
<rhce7320> the client ignores the servers DHCP offer & sends out another DHCP DISCOVER packet.
<rhce7320> Iny ideas?
<rhce7320> PS pxe boot is new area for me
<rhce7320> I have the client connected to the server's 'thin client' NIC with a crossover cable.
<rhce7320> I replaced the x-over cable with a old 10Mbps repeater.  same symptom
<rhce7320> UPDATE:  the failing pxe boot box  is a Compaq Deskpro.  I just plugged in my Dell D830 laptop & did a successfull pxe boot.
<Afrohealer> COmpaq .. ws started with the goal of making compatibel computers.. but they seem to have forgottne that a long time ago
<LaserJock> hi HedgeMage
<HedgeMage> hi, LaserJock
<HedgeMage> long time no see!
<HedgeMage> how have you been?
<LaserJock> OK
<HedgeMage> just ok?
<LaserJock> I'd say so yes
<LaserJock> could be better, could be worse
<LaserJock> hanging in there anyway :-)
<HedgeMage> :)
<highvoltage> hey HedgeMage
<HedgeMage> hi, highvoltage
<HedgeMage> what's upL
<HedgeMage> up? even
<highvoltage> the end of the world!
<HedgeMage> Cool!  Does that mean we can open a new one now?
<highvoltage> if the LHC can make a big enough big bang, then yes :)
<HedgeMage> :D
 * sbalneav crosses fingers and hopes the LHC can pull it off.
<highvoltage> heh
<highvoltage> sbalneav: I think the effects will be smaller, probably
<HedgeMage> so how have you all been?
<HedgeMage> I've missed you since I've had so little internet access.
<highvoltage> sbalneav: my bets are that it will take us to another dimention, and we'll all turn into walking, talking couches
<highvoltage> (I want to be a blue one)
<HedgeMage> Can I be a nice, mellow sage green?
<sbalneav> I sort of picture myself as an ottoman.  My wife thinks I'm a lay-z-boy. (badum-bum)
<HedgeMage> heh
<sbalneav> Thanks folks, I'll be here all week, don't forget to tip your servers.
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: work has been crazy. I'm working on getting out and starting my own things so that I can work on the things I care about
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: and you?
<highvoltage> sbalneav: btw, going to mountainview?
<highvoltage> sbalneav: heh, that reminds me of http://www.lolbuntu.org/2008/03/30/good-evening/
<HedgeMage> highvoltage:  busy with work -- my business is really taking off, but with only dodgy satellite at home, keeping up can be tough.  LF started kindergarten, and he's doing great already.  And, I've managed to find repeated excuses to indulge my fountain pen obsession this month.  Life's good.
<sbalneav> No, I don't think so.
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: pity about the internet though. slow internet is annoying
<HedgeMage> yep
<linto> read -sn 1 var1; echo "var1 is <$var1>"; solution; read -sn 1 var2; echo "var2 is <$var2>" -- please test it in bash and press f11: i'm not prompted for the second read! what is the solution()? how do i reset the stdin ("eat" the remainder of the escape) to leave it clean for any next read? can you think of a trick? another command that incidentally eats my stdin? (using another read doesn't work!) or so
<linto> me stty/tput trick?
<sbalneav> linto: f11 to maximise the window?
<sbalneav> here's what I get
<sbalneav> sbalneav@feniks:~$ read -sn 1 var1; echo "var1 is <$var1>"; solution; read -sn 1 var2; echo "var2 is <$var2>"
<sbalneav> var1 is <>
<sbalneav> bash: solution: command not found
<sbalneav> var2 is <>
<linto> sbalneav: use f6 then
<linto> exactly
<linto> so you're not prompted for the second read
<linto> how do you fix this?
<sbalneav> Well, it would help me a bit to know WHAT problem you're trying to solve.
<sbalneav> i.e. what is your expectation?
<linto> sbalneav: f6 is just an example of a wrong key that my users could press accidentally. i have to prevent stupid behaviors like the sequence for f6 ("^[[17~") being interpreted as "1" and then as "7".
<linto> sbalneav: it seems read -n is not designed correctly, it should eat the rest of the escape (or it should even reject the first char in the escape sequence) or it should take the whole escape sequence as a -n 1 (one char) (on some other "--enable-esc-sequences" option).
<sbalneav> Well, -n says:
<sbalneav> read  returns after reading nchars characters rather than waiting for a complete line of input
<sbalneav> So, since hitting F6 generates 3 or 4 characters, I'd say it's doing what it's supposed to.
<sbalneav> Are you trying to write something so that users only have to hit "a" instead of "a<enter>" to select something?  Like I say, without context, it's tough for me to suggest something?
<sbalneav> linto: You could, perhaps do something along the lines of:
<sbalneav> if read -n 1 -s ; then
<sbalneav>    KEY=$( echo $KEY | od -t x1 | awk '{ print $2}' )
<sbalneav>    if [ $KEY = '1b' ]; then
<sbalneav>      # escape sequence like F6, discard rest of input
<sbalneav>     read -t 1 $GARBAGE
<sbalneav> ...
<sbalneav> etc
<sbalneav> then loop back around.
<sbalneav> sorry, first line should be if read -n 1 -s $KEY; then
<linto> sbalneav: i don't understand awk, what does it do in this context?
<linto> sbalneav: you did consider the fact that "read -n 1" reads only one char at a time, not the whole sequence, didn't you?
<sbalneav> right, but when you hit "f6" you generate several characters
<sbalneav> an escape, a right bracket, a couple of numbers, etc.
<sbalneav> if you read only ONE of those characters, the rest of them are still sitting on the input buffer, waiting to be read.
<sbalneav> Depending on what you're doing, and since I don't KNOW what your doing, I may tell you that bash and shell scripting isn't really a good tool to solve the problem.
<linto> sbalneav: is there any way to reset the input buffer?
<linto> sbalneav: i prefer to use another command between the reads
<linto> sbalneav: it can be a perl or python one-liner all right
<sbalneav> Well, the "read -t 1 $GARBAGE" will, after a one second timeout, clear out the input buffer.
<linto> sbalneav: other than read -t 1, that is, as -t 1 slows down my script and -t 0 doesn't work in bash
<sbalneav> I'm not sure.  I doubt this would work, but you could try something like 0> /dev/null
<sbalneav> Without knowing what your doing, I can't help much
<linto> sbalneav: it's easy to explain: i have a menu accessible by pressing numbers and i should prevent the function keys from being processed because they include numbers in their escape sequences
<linto> sbalneav: and my menu is in a while loop. and i can't swallow the escape sequences with read -t 1 because this slows down my script.
<sbalneav> There are several curses-based menu applications available, written in C, or alternatively, there are some X based menu creators out there.
<linto> sbalneav: dialog?
<sbalneav> and besides, the read -t 1 will ONLY slow down the script if they press a wrong key, so you might pop up a message saying "please don't press the function keys" or whatever, and the pause will allow them to read it.
<sbalneav> dialog's one of them, yes.
<sbalneav> I beleieve it has a menu option.
<linto> sbalneav: but is there any ncurses application that is installed by default on most distros?
<sbalneav> dialog --menu "foo" 20 20 10 foo1 bar1 foo2 bar2 foo3 bar3
<sbalneav> seems to work ok for me
<sbalneav> linto: Most distros these days aren't doing too much with ncurses applications, so probably not.
<linto> :(
<sbalneav> but if you're producing a package that can be installed, you can just depend on the dialog package.
<linto> i know
<linto> i didn't want it to get that complicated though :)
<sbalneav> Why not do this?
<sbalneav> if [ -x /path/to/dialog ]; then
<sbalneav>    fancy dialog menu
<sbalneav> else
<linto> i don't even know how to create a deb
<linto> i never studied about it but it always looked complicated
<sbalneav>    Older way to do a menu, with the one second pause on wrong key entered.
<sbalneav> fi
<linto> thanks for the suggestion though
<sbalneav> Ultimately, if you're doing some kind of interactive program, /bin/sh is going to result in SOME compromises :)
<sbalneav> You may want to look at python or perl, they may have some stuff that can help you
<sbalneav> of course, THEN you have to worry about if they're installed, if the library you're going to use is installed, etc, so you're back to the same problem as with dialog
<sbalneav> heading home for the day.
<sbalneav> Good luck
<linto> thanks a lot
#edubuntu 2008-09-10
<rhce7321> I have got my ist thin client up to a boot prompt,   But I get the message :
<rhce7321> "This workstation isn't authorized to connect to server"
<rhce7321> I'm updatein ssh-keys & image in attempt to fix.
<rhce7321> Woo-hoo!!
<rhce7321> got my 1st client desktop.
<ogra> congrats :)
<LaserJock> morning all
<sbalneav> Morning LaserJock
<LaserJock> why, it's my favorite Canadian!
<sbalneav> So, when do you want to do a triage day?  Maybe Next week sometime? I can take a work-at-home day.
<LaserJock> sbalneav: whenever you're available dude
<LaserJock> the sooner the better
<sbalneav> Why don't we tentatively say next wed.
<LaserJock> ok, that sounds lovely
<LaserJock> today I think I should have the meta packages worked out
<LaserJock> so we're making some progress towards Intrepid
<LaserJock> Caroline has been doing some wicked triaging :-)
<LaserJock> right now we have ~ 220 open bugs
<LaserJock> I think we need to get through them all before Intrepid is out
<LaserJock> I've seen a number of really old or misfiled ones
<Goosemoose> My auto install using preseed.cfg is stopping and asking for kerberos servers
<Goosemoose> I don't see what command should be answering that questions, any ideas?
<sbalneav> Hmm, not sure, I've never done a preseed.
<sbalneav> This on Hardy>
<sbalneav> ?
<Goosemoose> yes
<Goosemoose> I didn't have this issue with feisty
<sbalneav> Hmm.  Not sure.
<sbalneav> ogra's not around at the moment, he'd be the one to ask, likely
<Goosemoose> ok
<Goosemoose> i cant find anything on it online either
<Goosemoose> hmm, my preseed has : tasksel tasksel/first multiselect edubuntu-desktop but when them machine booted just came to the terminal
<Goosemoose> why didnt it start with the desktop?
<Eghie> Goosemoose: I think you should also select a desktop with taskel
<Eghie> ltsp-build-client also works without a desktop
<Goosemoose> hmm
<Goosemoose> so edubuntu-desktop, standard ?
<Eghie> you could do that yes
<Eghie> but you can also choose xubuntu-desktop or just ubuntu-desktop
<Eghie> ltsp is building a client which can be loaded via PXE (network) and it connects to X of the server
<Eghie> then you can choose which desktop you want to run
<Goosemoose> im not running ltsp
<Goosemoose> they are getting an actual install on the hard drive
<Eghie> ah, sorry, I've read it wrong i guess
<Goosemoose> no problem , answer minght be the same
<Eghie> edubuntu-desktop should indeed install a full desktop
<Eghie> and also boot up in X
<Goosemoose> ok
<Eghie> it could be a advantage above ubuntu-desktop, because they both use gnome
<Eghie> if that's so, you also should install ubuntu-desktop
<Goosemoose> ok
<Goosemoose> how do i set which loads then?
<Eghie> they both run on Gnome, so that shouldn't matter
<Goosemoose> ok
<Goosemoose> do you have any idea why this would give me an error:
<Goosemoose> d-i preseed/late_command string wget http://10.0.2.131/post_install_tasks && chmod +x ./post_install_tasks && ./post_install_tasks
<Eghie> but you can set the edubuntu theme if you want on ubuntu-desktop, if it's not already showing up
<Goosemoose> the file is publicly accessible
<Eghie> what error?
<Goosemoose> but im getting a error 127
<Eghie> ah
<Goosemoose> failed with exit code 127
<Goosemoose> the file just joins the domain
<Eghie> is it wget which returns 127 or the post_install_tasks?
<Goosemoose> i cant tell
<Eghie> you could try to leave the executing of post_install_taks of
<Eghie> off
<Eghie> and then see if it still gives the error
<Goosemoose> ok, just to see if wget works
<Goosemoose> ok, just asec
<Eghie> ok
<Eghie> Goosemoose: what about the command: eval `wget -q http://10.0.2.131/post_install_tasks -O-`
<Goosemoose> what does that change?
<Eghie> the same as you try to achieve
<Eghie> but in 1 command
<Goosemoose> lol, gotcha
<Goosemoose> ahh isee
<Goosemoose> so that gets rid of the chmod statement?
<Eghie> although eval must exists when you run it
<Eghie> yes
<Goosemoose> i've never seen -0-
<Eghie> it says, -O- = output to STDOUT
<Eghie> so output as normal text
<Eghie> and eval will execute that text
<Goosemoose> gotcha
<Goosemoose> ill see how the normal wget works in a minute, its almost there
<Eghie> ok
<Eghie> ah man, I don't like using gnome-watchdog :S
<Goosemoose> I have it down to just asking one questions during preseed which is about overwriting an exist partition
<Eghie> ok
<Goosemoose> but it set it to say yes in the preseed.cfg
<Goosemoose> so im not sure why
<Goosemoose> i had to figure out a bunch of kerberos stuff earlier that i dont remember doing in feisty
<Eghie> it depends if you want to use kerberos or not
<Goosemoose> ahh it must be asking because i installed likewise-open as a package
<Eghie> if you are using an active directory domain, well kerberos would by handy
<Eghie> ah
<Goosemoose> yeah
<Goosemoose> thats why it added it in there
<Goosemoose> it took awhile as i haven't figured out how to discern the correct commands for each screen yet
<Eghie> kerberos is a bit difficult, but really nice
<Goosemoose> likewise is nice
<Goosemoose> i had AD working with kerberos before with a manual job
<Goosemoose> took like 45 minutes to do
<Goosemoose> likewise joins in seconds
<Goosemoose> install and go
<Eghie> hehe, that's correct
<Eghie> they are doing a great job
<Goosemoose> i love it
<Goosemoose> if i can just get it working during preseed ill be set
<Goosemoose> i did see it was installed last go
<Eghie> I hope it will work at the same speed on a Samba 4 server
<Goosemoose> just need the script to execute to join automatically
<Goosemoose> im sure it will
<Lns> Did I miss the meeting?
<Lns> I see nothing on the fridge regarding it, though the link in topic is valid..
<HedgeMage> Lns:  if there is a meeting, it will likely be in #ubuntu-meeting
<Lns> HedgeMage: thanks.
<HedgeMage> np :)
<Lns> I sure did miss a hot thread on edubuntu-users the past couple days!
<LaserJock> Lns: *next* Wednesday
<Lns> LaserJock: oh
<Lns> damn.. i was hoping to have every single bug fixed by today. :p
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> good luck with that
<Lns> I have an idea
<Lns> although a bad thing to ask here... it seems as though there are so many issues going on here, and so many people voicing their issues on the mailing list, it seems impossible to track them all and see HOW many people are having specific issues.
<Lns> I think LTSP needs its own tracker for LP bugs...
<Lns> maybe just a static page that lists LTSP, Edubuntu specific things (related and non-related directly to LTSP packages, such as issues with Gnome and it's LTSP integration)
<LaserJock> Lns: well, we do have a bug tracker, it's called Launchpad :-)
<Lns> LaserJock: i know :)
<LaserJock> if a bug is LTSP specific it should be filed against ltsp
<Lns> right
<LaserJock> if it's not LTSP specific we need to find the right package to file against
<Lns> but most bugs people encounter aren't ltsp specific
<LaserJock> right!
<Lns> though they are happening because of the thin-client env
<Lns> it's at that point, imho, people stop trying to help
<LaserJock> so that's why we need to get some people to help triage these things so they can find proper homes
<Lns> because they came to where they thought they should
<Lns> mmk
<Lns> i'm not very familiar with triaging
<Lns> maybe that's what i'm missing
<LaserJock> well, I think that's a very general problem around Edubuntu
<LaserJock> we don't generate a ton of bugs so we're not very familiar with bug processes
<Lns> true
<LaserJock> but I think if we were generating more bug reports and doing more triaging, things would start to flow better
<Lns> i agree
<LaserJock> instead of sending complaints to mailing list threads that will be forgotten next week :-)
<Lns> mmk..i'll do some reading on triaging bugs...maybe the best place is to look in LP for ltsp specific bugs and start churning through everything
<Lns> LaserJock: exactly
<Lns> which, unfortunately, usually contains the data necessary to troubleshoot effectively
<Lns> (along with all the harsh commentary)
<LaserJock> I've been thinking a little about how to help people do better with bugs in Edubuntu
<LaserJock> Ubuntu runs (and just did one) the Ubuntu Developer Week every so often
<LaserJock> I wonder if we could do something sort of smaller scale for Edubuntu
<LaserJock> the main problem I've seen is that most edu people don't like IRC
<LaserJock> which makes running tutorials or help sessions very difficult
<Lns> that's what i see is a larger issue as well - too many facilities
<Lns> people aren't dumb, but fragmented information gets nowhere fast
<LaserJock> well, it isn't so much fragmented, IMO
<LaserJock> but Edubuntu people don't seem to "plug in" to Ubuntu resources very well, from what I've seen
<Lns> i agree, and i'm one of them
<LaserJock> which I suppose comes from it being sort of a niche area
<LaserJock> if I could just get everybody on IRC for *1* hour we'd be on a roll
<johnny> how about web based..
<johnny> so they don't have to setup a client
<johnny> just go to a web page
<Lns> johnny: that's exactly what i was thinking
<LaserJock> well, that requires a lot
<johnny> a lot of what?
<LaserJock> time, resources
<johnny> huh?
<Lns> i'll help
<johnny> to set it up
<johnny> not really
<LaserJock> not set up
<Lns> web-based irc client?
<LaserJock> oh wait
<Lns> 2 birds/1 stone.. heh
<LaserJock> johnny: did you mean a web-based IRC client?
<johnny> yes
<LaserJock> I was thinking you meant replacing IRC with web-based learning
<Lns> we don't need another facility :p
<LaserJock> well, there are web-based clients around aren't there?
<LaserJock> is it port blocking that's the issue?
<Lns> it would be so cool to have a central - *buntu thin-client environment - facility that links to everything
<Lns> including web-based EVERYTHING..irc, list archive, etc
<LaserJock> Pidgin is installed by default and is fairly easy to set up for IRC (even though it's not the best client)
<LaserJock> I've been thinking of writing a "Contributing to Edubuntu" guide to stick on edubuntu.org
<LaserJock> just to get people on to the right resources around Ubuntu and familiar with how things work
<LaserJock> a bit of a problem is I'm not entirely sure what people need, I've been doing this too long :-)
<Lns> you know what i think might be better...and i'll do it if people think it's a good idea
<Lns> if we're talking about trying to centralize information and communications
<Lns> is create a completely new domain that covers Edubuntu, Ubuntu, Xubuntu, others such as RH/Fedora/Mandrake/whatever, in thin-client environments
<LaserJock> something like ltsp.org ? :-)
<Lns> lol
<johnny> just trying to remove more barriers
<johnny> well.. i think ltsp.org needs a web admin
<Lns> johnny: i couldn't agree more
<johnny> it doesn't really have anybody that takes care of it
<Lns> that site is ancient
<Lns> it *is* the perfect domain name though
<johnny> anyways.. i have to run and i'll be back in a few
<Lns> thx johnny
<Lns> there isn't much software that is so boundary-less like ltsp is
<Lns> cross-distro, cross-package, cross-community
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> well, there clearly is a need for LTSP to document itself
<LaserJock> and sbalneav has done a lot of that in the past
<Lns> but where to put the awesome documentation?
<Lns> so people can find it easily
<LaserJock> well, we *did* put it right on their computers
<Lns> which seems sensible
<LaserJock> but we didn't have enough "hands" to get it updated for Hardy so it was not shipped
<Lns> but doesn't cover irc, list communications, current issues
<LaserJock> no
<Lns> brb
#edubuntu 2008-09-11
<LaserJock> I'd like to try to centralize and condense the amount of "info" we have to be easily accessible
<Lns> i agree
<Lns> i have my own wiki page that tries to do that, maybe we can use that as a rough template of sorts
<Lns>  http://lns.wikidot.com/referenceurls  is what i was most thinking of
<Lns> like an index page of all relevant resources
<LaserJock> definitely something like that
<Lns> =)
<Lns> the thing that's most frustrating to me is how to create a single hierarchy of finding WHERE to go...it's multidimensional
<Lns> you almost need a search algorithm to be efficient
<LaserJock> so I basically see 3 primary "areas" of documentation
<LaserJock> 1) about Edubuntu - release notes, why you should use it, it's goals
<LaserJock> 2) how to get help
<LaserJock> 3) how to help/contribute
<Lns> That sounds sane enough
<LaserJock> so we could basically use one of those index pages for each of those areas
<Lns> yeah
<Lns> but the thing is, Xubuntu people, for example, won't look at Edubuntu for any of this
<LaserJock> well, tbh, I don't want them too :-)
<LaserJock> *to
<Lns> But what about cross-distro collaboration on bugs in Gnome vs. ltsp for instance?
<Lns> Edubuntu and Ubuntu both use gnome as their DE
<LaserJock> well, ok, here's how I see it
<LaserJock> if you try to make a "one-size-fits-all" index it will either be so details as to be unnavigable or so vague as to be unhelpful
<Lns> yeah...that's why i mentioned the search thing above...not that i think that's a good solution, but i agree
<LaserJock> what we want is for Edubuntu people to easily plug into Edubuntu resources
<LaserJock> then people who connect groups do their work of getting things where they need to go
<LaserJock> you leverage the human network to pull everything together
<Lns> well we need to further distinctify (is that a word?) between edubuntu and ltsp in linux
<LaserJock> there may be some of that needed
<Lns> yea
<LaserJock> because for a while there Edubuntu was LTSP upstream so they got tied together
<LaserJock> but now we need to sort of pull them back apart
<LaserJock> so Edubuntu isn't responsible for everything LTSP, and other distros feel free to contribute to the broader LTSP documentation and support
<Lns> exactly
<Lns> the links are too hard to find for "normal" people though, to get to the resources they need...i think a catch-all wiki would be a good place to start, that's just me though
<Lns> i like the idea of the 1) 2) 3) top-level areas though
<Lns> a filesystem-type drill-down way to get to information
<LaserJock> well, except those are somewhat notorious for being only intuitive to the person who designed the hierarchy :-)
<Lns> hehe
<Lns> i guess that's true
<Lns> man..this is hard
<Lns> i almost wish ubuntu didn't have so many different sub-distros
<LaserJock> "is that Networking -> Server -> Samba or Filesystems -> Network -> Samba"
<LaserJock> well, don't think of it a sub-distros then :-)
<Lns> yeah - it's too 2-dimensional
<Lns> heh
<Lns> we need a 3D space of areas
<LaserJock> especially in Edubuntu where we're just an addon
<Lns> exactly
<LaserJock> there's really no particular reason to think of us a sub-distro
<Lns> well i don't really anymore
<LaserJock> maybe better to think of a Special Interest Group or something
<Lns> but a lot of people still do, because edubuntu is the first "distro" (back then) that started making thin-client networks easy to deploy
<Lns> it got stuck with the reputation ;)
<LaserJock> well, we can do that too
<LaserJock> that's the beauty of it, IMO, we can be a "distro" to some, "flavor" to others, "those weirdos that hate hard drives" to others ;-)
<Lns> heh
<Lns> but how to point those things to the single entity that is edubuntu
<Lns> you almost need a switchboard operator
<LaserJock> well, I think when it really comes down to it, nobody cares
<Lns> i agree with that
<LaserJock> they're using "something"
<Lns> they are goal oriented
<LaserJock> sometimes it has bugs
<LaserJock> sometimes they need help using it
<LaserJock> but yeah, they're just trying to do something
<Lns> maybe that would be a better focus
<Lns> on the goal, rather than the technology
<Lns> seems more human
<Lns> "I want education-related software and themes on my computer"
<Lns> "I want thin-clients"
<LaserJock> so ...
<LaserJock> on my 3 index pages I'd group by those tasks/goals
<Lns> mmk
<LaserJock> let's try that out real quick
<LaserJock> 1) What is Edubuntu?
<Lns> you want me to do this on my wiki?
<Lns> i actually can right now
<LaserJock>   * educational OS for kids
<LaserJock>   * thin-client server environment for educational settings
<stgraber> oh, looks like interesting discussions here
<LaserJock>   * educational content delivery platform
<Lns> stgraber: feel free to chime in with your thoughts
<LaserJock> 2) How can I get help?
<LaserJock>   * Help for educational programs
<LaserJock>   * Help for LTSP servers
<LaserJock>   * Help for general issues
<LaserJock> 3) How can I contribute/help?
<LaserJock>   * General information - mailing lists, IRC, reporting a bug
<LaserJock>   * Making LTSP better
<LaserJock>   * Becoming a part of the Edubuntu team
<LaserJock> hmm, well, that's what came off the top of my head anyway
<Lns> it's a great start
<Lns> let me whip up a page and put those in there
<stgraber> * Packaging education packages ? (reporting new softwares)
<LaserJock> yeah, I think that might be a good one
<Lns> Ok, let's go back to the 3 main areas - i gave them more generic names, what do you think of "About", "Support", and "Contribute"
<Lns> and i'll put descriptions in those names
<LaserJock> hmmmm
<Lns> maybe i'm getting off base
<Lns> but if these are all going to point to the REAL resources (and not try to just create another fragmented information source), those might be good starting points
<LaserJock> no, that's good, I just got a lightbulb in my head
<Lns> I created as generic of a top-level as possible - i called it "Goal Digger"
<Lns> so there's no way we will have to recreate things from the top
<Lns> http://lns.wikidot.com/goal-digger
<Lns> man...i want those [+] things to create a nice menu
<Lns> but that even seems too 2-dimensional
<Lns> i'd love to create something that taps into all of the other menus and creates symlink type things
<Lns> but that's the hierarchy of the wiki itself probably
<Lns> (sorry talking to myself kinda)
<Lns> ok, i created a new wiki all together for this, anyone can edit it (can't on the other one i posted)
<Lns> http://goaldigger.wikidot.com/start
<Lns> I need to leave, but why don't we keep this URL and start adding web page addresses, IRC resources, mailing list URLs, etc. to it?
<Lns> I'll be back tomorrow and maybe we can all talk about it more
<LaserJock> Lns: in a little bit I think I'll have something on edubuntu.org
<Lns> LaserJock: ok
<LaserJock> I thought, hmm, why not just rip of the nice work the ubuntu.com webmaster have done :-)
<Lns> LaserJock: might as well :)
<LaserJock> so I'm taking http://www.ubuntu.com/community
<LaserJock> and remolding it into our About, Support, Contribute
<LaserJock> but I'm going to add Governance on there
<Lns> ok
<Lns> alright i'm outtie
<Lns> let's get back on this tomorrow if possible... ping me if possible, let's keep the ideas flowing
<Lns> i'll try and get back here asap though
<LaserJock> stgraber: still around?
<stgraber> LaserJock: yep
<LaserJock> stgraber: have a look at http://www.edubuntu.org/node/50
<stgraber> LaserJock: access denied
<LaserJock> stgraber: did you log in?
<LaserJock> can you log in?
<stgraber> LaserJock: yeah
<stgraber> I'm logged in
<LaserJock> and still nothing?
<stgraber> but I'm not sure I have much right on the website actually
<LaserJock> stgraber: try it now
<stgraber> ok, it worked this time
<LaserJock> I need icons for the top and to tweak the other section for Edubuntu
<LaserJock> but I think it might make a good landing spot
<stgraber> yes and the header is broken on that page
<LaserJock> yeah, I don't know why, not sure if it's something I did (don't know why that'd happen) or not
<stgraber> the page doesn't validate, some non-closed tag it looks like
<stgraber> (according to validator.w3.org)
<LaserJock> stgraber: ok fixed
<stgraber> yeah, looks good now. I like the way that page is done
<sbalneav> Evenin all
<HedgeMage> hi, sbalneav
<sbalneav> Evening HedgeMage
<HedgeMage> how are you tonight?
<sbalneav> I'm doin' allright, as the song says :)
<HedgeMage> :)
<sbalneav> I upgraded my CPU and Ram yesterday, so now I have a CPU that can do full VT, and I can play around with qemu/kvm
<HedgeMage> cool
<firewall_03> I am having trouble getting my wifi card to work with 7.04 its a Dlink Dwl-G650, and I have read through a lot of the docs ubuntus page
<awilkins> I think you guys underestimate the annoyance of not having a LiveCD ; any chance of a LiveDVD image (I know that edubuntu adds around 430MB)
<awilkins> Would it be reasonably easy to generate one?
<sbalneav> Morning all
<ogra> morning s!
<ogra> :)
<Voelund> Hey guys!
<Voelund> I got a problem with GnomePanel! any pro that got some time?
<Nubae> Voelund: what's the problem?
<Voelund> :Nubae:  Well When i start my system gnomepanel doesnt work so i only see my desktop and no Over and under panels are showing.
<Voelund> So im on in Failsafe Gnome
<Voelund> then it works
<Voelund> My Update download tool isnt working either, but ill fix that later.
<Voelund> Im not so good on the terminal, any command i can use to repair Gnome?
<sbalneav> Simplest way to do that would be to log in as yourself on a text screen
<sbalneav> and type the following command:
<sbalneav> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<sbalneav> That will reset panel configs back to the default
<sbalneav> log in again on the console, and you should have the "default" Ubuntu panel config.
<Voelund> okay, ill try that
<Voelund> shouldnt i do that in root?
<Voelund> Ill try relogg then. brb
<Voelund> ill tell you how it went
<LaserJock> Lns: around?
<Lns> LaserJock: just got in
<Lns> What's up?
<LaserJock> Lns: http://edubuntu.org/node/50
<Lns> LaserJock: nice! =)
<Lns> looks strangely familiar ;)
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> it's not fully "edubuntuized" yet
<Lns> yeah, great start though
<LaserJock> but I think it might make a good "landing spot" for people
<Lns> most definitely
<Lns> Do we want to keep this focussed on *buntu ? Or should we incorporate other distros?
<LaserJock> I want it focused on Edubuntu specifically
<Lns> ok - so the educational apps specifically, or LTSP resources as well?
<LaserJock> and then some place like ltsp.org could then pull the distros together
<Lns> gotcha
<Lns> I'd like to get in contact with the maintainers of ltsp.org regarding a revamp if possible
<Lns> it would be the sensible 'hub' for all things ltsp
<Lns> obviously heh
<LaserJock> well, sometimes the most obvious places don't end up being where things are at, for one reason or another
<Lns> yeah
<Lns> like whitehouse.com ;)
<LaserJock> haha
<Lns> LaserJock: Also, have you checked out schoolforge.net ? That might be some people we can collaborate with
<Lns> Last night I was thinking about starting a non-profit regarding FOSS in education and other places, but they seem to have the ball rolling already
<Lns> It would be fun to see how much momentum we can get regarding consolidating all of this information
<Nubae> Lns: I've incorporated some of what you put in your getting started pdf into the official ltsp documentation
<Lns> Nubae: oh wow
<Lns> :)
<Lns> thank you!
<Lns> I wasn't sure if it was good enough to put in something like that heh
<Nubae> misbehaving processes, user management
<Lns> awesome
<Nubae> sure it was :-) and thankyou
<Lns> One thing you might want to add, well..actually i should file a bug, is that KUser is flawed when run from Gnome - you have to modify the .desktop file to run "gksudo kuser" instead of the default exec= line
<Lns> otherwise it doesn't elevate your privs correctly and won't work
<LaserJock> Lns: why are you using kuser?
<Lns> LaserJock: Mainly because there are sorting/searching issues with gnome-users-admin
<Lns> (it doesn't work)
<LaserJock> perhaps we should fix that
<Lns> There's a filed bug already
<Lns> lemme dig it up
<Lns> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/259163
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259163 in gnome-system-tools "users-admin does not sort when Name/Login/Homedir field clicked" [Undecided,New]
<LaserJock> while I appreciate the constraints school admins are under, etc. people are waaaaay too hack-happy in Edubuntu :-)
<Lns> LaserJock: what do you mean?
<LaserJock> I mean, I've never seen a community so eager for nasty hacks, workarounds, or ditching programs
<LaserJock> I understand the reasons why, but it's really not helpful for developers
<Lns> I agree
<Lns> I see that is a big problem for the long-term acceptance of edubuntu
<Lns> people need things to work, but these hacks break upgrades and just cause fragmentation
<LaserJock> ok, so this bug is a good point
<sbalneav> LaserJock: hey hey
<LaserJock> you've filed the bug not against ltsp, that's good
<LaserJock> *but* Edubuntu won't know about it at all
<LaserJock> perhaps we should start either using a tag or subscribing to these bugs
<LaserJock> sbalneav: morning
<Lns> LaserJock: what about triaging? would that work in this case?
<LaserJock> well, but we have to know the bugs exist first
 * Lns is still learning about the bug proces
<Lns> s*
<Lns> hmm
<Lns> you know what i've seen before, which i'm not sure is present or not in LP, but in Mozilla bugzilla, is a default e-mail list whenever a bug is created
<LaserJock> so the problem is we have a "radar" ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/~edubuntu-bugs/+packagebugs ) but if a bug doesn't get on the radar we're not going to know about it
<Lns> "Bug e-mail sent to foo@foo, bar@bar, etc"
<sbalneav> LaserJock: So, see the post about getting the DebuggingLTSP page as our central point for "bugs that affect LTSP deployments"?
<LaserJock> right, well, Edubuntu isn't going to subscribe to *every* bug in Ubuntu
<Lns> LaserJock: right - well critical, default packages like this do effect all *buntus
<LaserJock> sbalneav: briefly (trying to get some research done this morning), did you create that page?
<LaserJock> Lns: right, but right now there are 200 open bugs on the package you filed that bug against
<Lns> wow
<Lns> that's...good? :p
<LaserJock> Lns: having an edubuntu developer know it's there so they can either 1) fix it or 2) push it forward is important
<LaserJock> so we have 2 good options, tagging and subscribing
<LaserJock> Lns: the kernel has ~3500 open bugs :-)
<Lns> LaserJock: well...a kernel vs. a user admin gui... a bit different. Of course IANAP so i'll shut up ;)
<LaserJock> they are different, but people still have to look at them
<Lns> But that particular bug has been present for a loooong time..i was just surprised that it wasn't reported earlier than i did
<LaserJock> Ubuntu right now has ~48k bugs open
<LaserJock> we need to be able to get Edubuntu people's bugs fixed in all that
<LaserJock> 48k bugs and < 200 developers
<sbalneav> LaserJock: No, it was already there, but very sparsly filled.  I figure rather than a new page, we could expand that one.
<Lns> Well I have some good feedback from my site techs regarding issues (they love to complain about everything ;) ) so I can always somehow report them back here
<Lns> probably on a schedule or something
<Lns> Is there a meeting scheudle for simply reporting issues with Edubuntu?
<LaserJock> sbalneav: ok good, I think that's a *perfect* place to tie into the existing QA work
<LaserJock> Lns: no, that's generally not productive
<Lns> ok
<Lns> so just tagging edubuntu bugsquad to filing my bugs will probably suffice
<LaserJock> complaints are almost always too general to do much with, and people just go around and around
<LaserJock> it might be helpful for people to vent
<LaserJock> but I'd rather they vent in the direction of LP so we can do something about it
<Lns> LaserJock: oh no, i agree - I can translate those complaints into bug reports and get us informed on them though - because, unfortunately, 90% of the complaints  I get are actually bug-related
<LaserJock> sure, the more bug reports the better
 * Lns just joined Edubuntu bugsquad
<LaserJock> ogra: you have a quick second?
<LaserJock> sbalneav: do you have any feeling about how non-ltsp bugs should get on the Edubuntu radar?
<LaserJock> my feeling is subscribing is the best way to go, although tags are a bit easier to do
<LaserJock> Lns: dude, your first name is Jordan?
<Lns> yes
<LaserJock> cool, so is mine
<Lns> oh wow hehe!
<LaserJock> my wife always tells me it's a girls name :-)
<Lns> so you're probably Mantha on the lists?
<Lns> haha... it's both dammit!
<Lns> It's definitely more masculine than "Jordina" haha
<Lns> which a friend of mine loves to call me...hate that guy :p
<LaserJock> lol
<LaserJock> well, I live in city with fairly large hispanic population so I'm usually Jorge
<Lns> hahaha.. i've never been called that..i live in northern california, which also has a good hispanic population.. i kinda like that though
<sbalneav> LaserJock: Well, I'm perfectly happy to subscribe to them as a developer, but I'm just one guy.  What we need is some end-user agitation to "bump up the priority" on those bugs, and get them taken seriously.
<sbalneav> That was why I thought the wiki page with the pointers TO the bugs we're targetting might be a good way to pull in the community to add their voice to the mix.
<LaserJock> Lns: where do you live??
<Lns> sbalneav: I had started to do that on my own wiki (pointing to bugs) - it seemed, at least to me, to be a great help and an easy way to keep up to date
<Lns> LaserJock: About 1hr north of San Francisco
<LaserJock> sbalneav: right, but from my perspective I need them on my radar so that I can "pimp your bug" ;-)
<LaserJock> Lns: funny, I'm in Reno
<Lns> LaserJock: oh wow!
<Lns> I'm in Santa Rosa
<LaserJock> oh, I bet it's nice there
<Lns> LaserJock: you know what, "Pimp my bug" would be an awesome domain for bug collaboration :p
<Lns> It's ok... great mexican food :)
<Lns> it's been hot as hell though.. how's it out there? My mom was once considering moving to Reno, she liked it a lot up there
<LaserJock> Lns: you been to Reno, other than Lake Tahoe it's a desert
<sbalneav> LaserJock: yeah, so subcribining will fix that I think.
<sbalneav> As for pimping my bugs, I want bling and pretty things that spin.
<Lns> I haven't even been to LT since I was a kid
<sbalneav> Oooh, and a boss sound system
<Lns> LOL
<sbalneav> And hydraulics
<LaserJock> "dude, look at the grill on that bug, that's haaawt!"
<Lns> We should pool in for a LaunchPad ride
 * sbalneav imagines LaserJock as X-Hibit
 * sbalneav makes gang signs with his hands
<sbalneav> Did I ever tell you I had plans to start up my own Rap group?
<LaserJock> hmm, I don't think I have enough hair left for corn-rows :-)
<Lns> careful sbalneav ...there might be some Redhat members in here ;)
<sbalneav> I was gonna call it "Plain White Rapper"
<sbalneav> badum-bum
<Lns> ...
 * Lns walks away slowly
 * LaserJock just about falls out of his chair imaging that
<LaserJock> *imagining
<LaserJock> sbalneav: perhaps LTSP needs an equivalent of that "Kill -9" song ;-)
<sbalneav> sudo pimp my bugs
<sbalneav> Oh, the fun we have :)
 * Lns goes to apt-get install pimp
<LaserJock> dude, it'd turn bug #s into ASCII art :-)
<LaserJock> with a gold chain
<Lns> oh man
<sbalneav>  "
<sbalneav>  o<
<sbalneav>  "
<sbalneav> What wasn't a very good bug
<sbalneav> Sorry, That
<LaserJock> lol
<Lns> "ASCii stupid question, get a stupid ANSi"
<sbalneav> lol
<sbalneav> hmm
 * Lns misses the BBS days
<Goosemoose> when writing a preseed file: d-i preseed/late_command string wget http://10.0.2.131/post_install_tasks && chmod +x ./post_install_tasks && ./post_install_tasks returns 'failed with exit code 127'. but if i run it on the machine after install it works fine
<Goosemoose> any idea what i need to change?
<sbalneav> Hmm, not sure.
<LaserJock> Goosemoose: have you tried talking to #ubuntu?
<LaserJock> preseed issues should be non-Edubuntu specific and you might get more exposure
<Goosemoose> LaserJock, yes i tried there and got no response
<Goosemoose> tried ubuntu-server but its dead
<LaserJock> hmm
<sbalneav> Goosemoose: Can you tell where it's failing at?  For instance: If you shorten it to just the wget, does the file come down?
<sbalneav> Wonder if this might be an issue?
<sbalneav> http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-boot@lists.debian.org/msg100804.html
<sbalneav> They seem to indicate creating a udeb, then putting the script in that
<Goosemoose> the wget works fine
<Goosemoose> no error returned
<Goosemoose> so it has to be the part after
<Goosemoose> but if i type it on the command line it works fine
<Goosemoose> this isn't an interactive script though
<Goosemoose> it just joins the domain
<sbalneav> Does it produce output?
<sbalneav> I wonder if it doesn't like any output produced. Maybe ./post_install_tasks returns > /dev/null 2>&1
<Goosemoose> might be
<Goosemoose> hmm
<jimmy_birer> hi
<LaserJock> hello
<sbalneav> "I expect the -devel list to pick up soonish"
<sbalneav> Should be my new .signature.
 * Lns sees that just communicating with the community is a full-time job ;)
<sbalneav> Well, this is it.
<sbalneav> I'm at my full-time job, frantically trying to do my work I get paid for, PLUS answer emails, PLUS monitor the IRC channel.
<LaserJock> so true
<LaserJock> I'm preparing to teach lab, trying to write a journal article and dissertation, work on edubuntu.org ...
<Lns> Im trying to stay afloat with my own business, support an employee, and pay my bills...along with this :)
<LaserJock> yep, such is life in FLOSS much of the time
 * Lns is proud to be considered part of the OSS community
<jimmy_birer> :d
<jimmy_birer> :d
<Lns> I would recommend a stress reliever ... I just got this from Thinkgeek..I can't wait for it to arrive. http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/cubegoodies/922f/
<jimmy_birer> edubuntu system requirements?
<jimmy_birer> i have 8 MB of ram
<jimmy_birer> :D
<LaserJock> ... okaaay
<Lns> wow...was that kinda like a doorbell ditch?
<sbalneav> I was gonna tell him that 8MB of ram was a real Kickass DOS 3.3 system
<LaserJock> at least it wasn't a flaming paper bag ;-)
<Lns> heh
<Lns> SO... anyone have any comment on this Firefox 3.01 issue? https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=453704
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 453704 in General "Extreme slowness, "Firefox is already running" error for >3 users launching Firefox in LTSP environment" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<johnny> never seen it
<johnny> no firefox errors here..
<Lns> johnny: how many users do you have on at the same time?
<Lns> I haven't seen it at my office, but there are only 2 TCs
<johnny> 4 :)
<Lns> hehe
<johnny> so.. >3 :)
<Lns> well it's an estimation
<Lns> and in my situation about 35 users will be logging on, all at once
<johnny> i really don't see how it would be a problem..
<johnny> slowness maybe, but not "firefox is already running"
<Lns> Right...i agree, it's strange.
<johnny> that problem disappeared for me
<johnny> after firefox 3
<Lns> But it's definitely present at 7 of my sites
<Lns> johnny: well it actually started happening for me after upgrading to Hardy
<Lns> Gutsy worked great in Firefox (minus the whole pixmap issue)
<Lns> But this issue is causing teachers and labtechs to revert to Windows 2000 :(
<Lns> They're starting to hate the "new Linux system" with a passion
<johnny> i had the opposite
<Lns> Well maybe it's safe to say that the problem occurs when more than 10 users log on simultaneously
<johnny> i had the "firefox is already running" on gutsy for every user
<johnny> even just my 4
<Lns> The thing is, with mine, that error starts cropping up after ~3-5 minutes of lag-time after trying to launch Firefox.
<johnny> switch from firefox to seamonkey maybe?
<Lns> Some students will see the "Launching Firefox" panel tab dissapear after that amount of time, and when they try again, it will spew the error.
<Lns> johnny: that's not a good idea for me.
<Lns> And really, switching software because there's an issue will never get the issue resolved for others.
<Lns> Which is extremely counterproductive for the community.
<johnny> sure.. but it'll get your folks working
<johnny> and prove what the issue is
<johnny> especially since they should both be based on xulrunner
<Lns> I'll try seamonkey out myself... i was thinking of epiphany as a temporary solution, but the thing is, i will need java/flash as they require it for typing programs and ciriculums
<johnny> flash is still going to be a problem
<johnny> until you can run it locally
<Lns> yeah - and java it looks like too
<Lns> so....no go for that
<johnny> running it locally seems feasible these days.. with newer ssh
<johnny> yay..
<Lns> I'd rather just fix my issue than try a time consuming workaround ;)
<johnny> sounds like fixing your issue is going to be time consuming
<Lns> it has been
<johnny> perhaps even more so
<Lns> i'd still rather spend my time on fixing it
<johnny> flash in itself is broken
<Lns> ugh...flash is fine johnny :) it's just the launching of firefox that's my issue
<johnny> i have problems with flash. damn thing eats up all the cpu
<johnny> had to kill it
<Lns> sorry :) works great for me, even with 35 users on it
<Lns> what version you using?
<johnny> whatever is in ubuntu
<johnny> newest
<Lns> what's your server hardware? what's the sites you're going to?
<johnny> i don't pay attention to what folks are doing on the pcs really
<johnny> i just know what i see in the process list
<johnny> it's just a standard dual core with 2gb ram
<johnny> not enterprise grade of any sort
<Lns> johnny: you're running a small inet cafe right?
<johnny> being that i only have 4 terminals
<johnny> but it does run the point of sale system too
<johnny> and play music
<Lns> k
<Lns> well what i've always done is manually drop the flash plugin in /usr/share/firefox-3.0/plugins instead of using the ubuntu packages
<Lns> since i used to have issues, this is the best/easiest way to upgrade from adobe anyway, imho
<Lns> johnny: you're using flashplugin-nonfree?
<johnny> i was
<johnny> we don't have sound anyways
<johnny> so it's not that big of a deal
<Lns> ok.. :p
<Lns> so you just wanted to vent, eh?
<Lns> hehe
<johnny> irritated at adobe
<Lns> join the club! :p
<Lns> So it looks like gnome-watchdog is cleaning up pretty well at my test-sites
<johnny> my folks never logout, so i haven't bothered with it
<johnny> i just leave em up all day
<johnny> and then run a script
<johnny> at the end of the day
<Lns> mainly gnome-panel, gconfd-2, bonobo-activati
<Lns> johnny: a script to do what?
<johnny> a loop on all members of group terminal
<johnny> terminals*
<johnny> pkill -u $user
<johnny> umount /home/$user/.gvfs
<johnny>  copy server keys to /home/$user
<sbalneav> Is anyone else getting emails from Nicholas Kendell everytime they post to edubuntu-users?
<johnny> oh.. forgot the rm -rf /home/$users/.
<johnny> before the server key copying
<johnny> that runs on a cron every night
<johnny> that way when folks close down the store
<johnny> they don'th ave to remember to logout
<johnny> just power em off
<johnny>  gvfs irritates me
<johnny> when it doesn't let go when killed
<johnny> lsof always complians
<johnny> :(
<Lns> sbalneav: yes i am
<sbalneav> ok
<sbalneav> I'll give it a couple of days.  If it doesn't stop, I'll contact the list admin.
<Lns> cool
<johnny> transport endpoint not connected..
 * johnny kicks it 
<DrX> anyone know of a good FREE cross platform (lin&win) email client that, unlike Thunderbird, has no database size limit, or at least a larger than 6GB limit?
<johnny> i didn't know it had a limit
<johnny> you're in the wrong channel tho.. try something more general
<johnny> i wonder if claws  is cross platform..
<DrX> y, thunderbird 2 has a nasty 4.81GB database size limit
<johnny> what error does it say?
<johnny> in case i run into that..
<johnny> i use imap for mail anyways
<sbalneav> Yeah, same here.
<Goosemoose> i have one screen that pops up when doing preseed pxe install that says the 'selected device already contains logical volumes'. I thought that this would take care of it, but it doesn't: d-i partman-auto/purge_lvm_from_device boolean true
<sbalneav> Personally, I'd say if you've got more than 4 gigs of mail in one folder, you need some sub folders.
<Goosemoose> any idea what im missing?
<Goosemoose> no ones in the ubuntu-server room
<DrX> no,it's the whole database, not 1 folder
<johnny> where did you find out about this limit?
<DrX> ran into it, looked it up, it's a fact, man
<sbalneav> I've never run into it myself.
<sbalneav> But then again, I mostly use mutt
<DrX> oh, it hurts, it hurts
<DrX> that work in WIN?
<sbalneav> No idea, I haven't used windows in a long time.
<sbalneav> mutt's a text based client
<sbalneav> runs on the console or in a xterm
<sbalneav> might run under cygwin or the like.
<sbalneav> DrX: According to this, looks like you can: http://www.geocities.com/win32mutt/win32.html
<sbalneav> Of course, it's not a graphical mail reader.
<sbalneav> DrX: "There is no known limit on the number of folders. The maximum size of a folder is 4GB unless the file system limits the maximum file size to a lower value."
<sbalneav> So, it's not total, just 4 gig per folder.  Could you split up some folders?  If you gave us a clue as to why you have so much data, we might be able to suggest something else.
<sbalneav> Goosemoose: Did piping to /dev/null fix the other problem?
<DrX> i'm going to try that, but I think it's 4GB per account, not folder
<Goosemoose> sbalneav, it worked on testing from the terminal i havent tried reimaging first
<sbalneav> Not according to the Limits page I read on the knowledge base.
<Goosemoose> i wanted to find the other answer before i started a 30 min imaging
<sbalneav> heh
<sbalneav> Not sure of your other question.
<sbalneav> Well, I'm off for home.  Be on later tonight.
<Goosemoose> ok im just going to runn it then
<Goosemoose> ok thanks for the help
<sbalneav> np
 * LaserJock staggers in after 2.5 hrs of General Chemistry for Scientists and Engineers I
 * Lns begs LaserJock not to blow up the chan
<LaserJock> one wouldn't think a "let's find the mass and density of 60 pennies" would be so tiring
<LaserJock> although much of it was the ~45 minutes spent in the computer lab showing them how to use Excel
<Lns> heh
<Lns> I've found it generally enjoyable to not broadcast your computer knowledge to random people ;)
<LaserJock> I'm supposed to be teaching them, I'm sort of obligated ;-)
<Lns> oh.
<Lns> :p
#edubuntu 2008-09-12
<Eghie> some (edu)buntu developer here?
<Eghie> I want to help solving the bugs for hanging applications, although I want to know what information is needed to make the logs usefull
<Eghie> hanging applications, which is the main problem on LTSP at the moment
<Eghie> for example, some Gnome applications don't close when the parent is closed
<HedgeMage> Eghie:  it's a Friday, hard to find people on the weekends -- you may have better luck during the week, or using the mailing list
<Eghie> ah
<Eghie> ok
<Eghie> well, I tried to send a mail to the edubuntu list, but it seems it was needed to moderate it, but it was never posted on the list
<Eghie> so that's why i ask here
<HedgeMage> ahh, once the moderators check their queues, I'm sure it will be posted
<HedgeMage> Otherwise, try here monday :)
<Eghie> hehe, ok
<Eghie> well, I wanted it to be on the list at this very moment, because people could see some debugging tools I posted with, so they could report bugs before wednesday, when there is a bugsquashing day
<HedgeMage> Eghie:  then hang out and keep trying -- someone may yet show up :)
<Eghie> hehe, I just leave it to the moderators
<Eghie> bug reporting could always be done, so that shouldn't be a problem
<HedgeMage> ;)
<sbalneav> Eghie: Which apps are hanging?
<Eghie> sbalneav: for example gconf
<Eghie> sbalneav: when gnome-session gets killed
<sbalneav> Yup gconf is one that gets left around.
<sbalneav> Do any stop your users from logging in again?
<sbalneav> For instance, the gconf gets left around, but it doesn't affect a subsequent login by the same user.
<Eghie> sbalneav: well, I kill them with a script before they login again
<sbalneav> Many of the ones that get left around don't actually affect anything.
<sbalneav> They SHOULD exit, but leaving them is OK
<sbalneav> I'm more concerned about, say, a paneld that doesn't exit, so that the next time the user logs in, they can't start their panel.
<Eghie> sbalneav: well I read the edubuntu mailing list, and I saw many of those problems
<Eghie> I do already have some experience with this, so I wanted to help
<Eghie> I saw your comments on it, so, I though, well, lets look what we can do
<Eghie> sbalneav: hmm, I do remind some panel
<sbalneav> Right.  People are making an issue of things that don't exit.  While they are a bug, what we want to focus on FIRST is something that actually stops people or affects people from logging back in.
<Eghie> sbalneav: indeed, gconf did hold up on Ubuntu edgy though
<Eghie> sbalneav: but, that could be changed now
<Eghie> sbalneav: gconf had a lock on some files
<sbalneav> Here at LegalAid, I get gconfd's left around all the time.  I just leave them, because they don't seem to hurt anything.  When, say, a paneld gets hung, that stops a person from logging back in.
<sbalneav> I want us to target and triage the important ones FIRST.  We'll get to them all eventually, but we need to focus on the ones that actually degrade performance.
<Eghie> sbalneav: yes I know, it's a matter of priority
<sbalneav> gvfs is one of the ones that seems to be a current problem.
<Eghie> yes, I also saw that in the mailinglist, but I do not seem to have that problem for now
<sbalneav> I've currently got 153 of them running on this box that only supports 4 people :)
<Eghie> hehe
<Eghie> also a hanging dcopserver
<Eghie> ah, not any more
<Eghie> seems being killed a little late
<Eghie> I going for a little coffe
<Eghie> coffee
<Eghie> being back in 15 minutes i guess
<Eghie> will be trying laten on, to simulate some crashes on my server to see if some processes block my relogin process
<sbalneav> Hmm, well the patch to gvfs that I found and posted on the DebuggingLTSP page seems to have cured some of my gvfs woes
<sbalneav> built a new package, and now it exits properly on session end.
<Eghie> sbalneav: can you send me a link to the patches?
<Eghie> sbalneav: ah, I see already in the bugzilla of gnome
<Eghie> the: if (subthread_main_loop != NULL) patch
<sbalneav> I've installed some new packages here, I'll let them run for a couple of days, see if that cures the hanging gvfs
<sbalneav> Looks like they've already updated it in the upstream gnome svn, so long term it should go away
<sbalneav> Apparently gconfd doesn't have proper shutdown code in it, but we may be able to (sanely) get around that one with a gconftool-2 --shutdown in a ldm logout script.
<Eghie> sbalneav: gconfd stays polling, not detecting anything
<sbalneav> right, but if we send it an explicit shutdown, that may help
<Petaris> Hi all
<sbalneav> Hello
<Eghie> sbalneav: that could help yes
<Eghie> hello
<Petaris> I just installed edubuntu 8.04 LTSP and I was wondering what the best way to get xfce was
<Petaris> should I just go for that package or should I install the kubuntu meta
<Eghie> Petaris: aptitude install xubuntu-desktop should do some tricks :)
<Eghie> Petaris: well xubuntu-desktop contains a full xfce desktop
<Eghie> Petaris: so, if you want that, go for that
<Petaris> ok
<Petaris> and I did mean xubuntu not kubuntu
<Petaris> woops
<Petaris> :)
<Eghie> sbalneav: sending a shutdown seems to work
<Eghie> sbalneav: at least, for me it works, so a logout script doing that could be a workaround for it
<Petaris> Thanks Eghie
<Eghie> Petaris: no problem
<Eghie> sbalneav: saw this: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/235698  ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235698 in gvfs "gvfs-fuse-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Eghie> it's being tested in Intrepid, but not being backported to Hardy yet, I guess
<Eghie> sbalneav: I just reported a bug for gconf2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf2/+bug/269541
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269541 in gconf2 "gconfd-2 becomes orphane when parent process crashes" [Undecided,New]
<Eghie> I couldn't find it on Launchpad
<Eghie> so maybe by a couple of weeks, it will also be of the past
<sbalneav> Do you have an orphaned one there right now?
<sbalneav> can you (as the user) run a gconftool-2 --shutdown, and see if it exits cleanly?
<Eghie> sbalneav: I did already and it did exit cleanly yes
<Eghie> I executed the script as the user
<Eghie> so, it could be usefull in a logout script
<sbalneav> Perfect.  It's a better solution than the "kill " option
<Eghie> sbalneav: indeed it is
<Eghie> i hope gvfs would react on it as well, although I don't think it will
<Lns> Are we talking about orphaned processes after logging out of a TC session?
<Eghie> Lns: yes
<sbalneav> If you run into some other ones, put 'em at the end of wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingLTSP
<Lns> sbalneav: I can give you a bunch as gnome-watchdog syslogs all of the procs it kills after logout
<Lns> it seems to be just a few common ones, however
<sbalneav> You've posted them on the list, I think, right?
<Lns> Hmmm...not sure if I did. I'll put it on the wiki regardless
<sbalneav> So far we have potential (proper) solutions for gconfd and gvfd-fuse-daemon
<sbalneav> sure, throw 'em on the wiki
<Lns> nice
<Lns> yeah I know those 2 were common
<Lns> and bonobo-activation...
<Eghie> Lns: it would be nice if you could strace them, the processes
<sbalneav> bonobo-activation-server seems to be another one for me.
 * Lns hates the panel drawer bug
<Eghie> I just putted the gconfd proces on the wiki with the launchpad bug report on it
<Lns> sbalneav: I have a HUGE file, i guess i'll link to it instead of cluttering up the wiki page
<Eghie> Lns: could you host the file and link to it via the wiki?
<Lns> yeah
<Eghie> that would be great
<Eghie> I can also host the file if you want
<Lns> it's cool..i can see my webserver from my desk. ;)
<Eghie> lol :)
 * Lns links http://logicalnetworking.net/other/watchdog.txt to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingLTSP
<Lns> i'll post that to the list too
<Eghie> ah, my beer is calling
<Eghie> see you later
<Lns> haha..priorities! ;) see ya Eghie
<Eghie> indeed :)
#edubuntu 2008-09-13
<jimmy_birer> ubottu my fucked wife.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my fucked wife.
<jimmy_birer> =))
<jimmy_birer> it`s not rigjt
<jimmy_birer> you need to modify this bot
<jimmy_birer> its like a bug
<jimmy_birer> ubottu myfucked wife.also i suck my dick myself
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jimmy_birer> ubottu myfucked wife.also i suck my dick myself
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jimmy_birer> ubbotu gays
<jimmy_birer> ubottu girls
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<jimmy_birer> ubottu youtube
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube
<jimmy_birer> ubpttu my dirty house now
<jimmy_birer> ubottu my dirty house now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eghie> so, updated the DebuggingLTSP wiki
<Eghie> I hope it will help :)
<Eghie> hmm, it would be nice to test LTSP client with einit (http://einit.jyujin.de/)
<Eghie> or with fully usage of upstart
<jimmy_birer> ubottu my fucked wife
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my fucked wife
<jimmy_birer> =))
<jimmy_birer> the funniest bot ever
<jimmy_birer> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<jimmy_birer> !dk
<ubottu> For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<jimmy_birer> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<jimmy_birer> !dk
<jimmy_birer> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jimmy_birer> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jimmy_birer> !hs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hs
<jimmy_birer> !j
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about j
<jimmy_birer> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<jimmy_birer> !kb
<ubottu> While it is common in the computing field to consider 1kB (one kilobyte) = 1024B (1024 bytes), the correct equation, according to standard IEEE 1541, is 1kB = 1000B. On the other hand, 1KiB (one kibibyte) = 1024B  -  Same goes for all multiples
<ogra> jimmy_birer, can you pleas stop that
<jimmy_birer> im exploiting the bot
<jimmy_birer> penetration of server
<jimmy_birer> ;)
<jimmy_birer> i trying to exploit bot and request ping by /root
<jimmy_birer> of server
<jimmy_birer> to delete this channel
<crimsun> heh
#edubuntu 2008-09-14
<prexium01> Hey all.
<tyche> I've got a question about a page on the edubuntu wiki.  Is someone available who could help me?
<tyche> highvoltage: PING
<tyche> ogra: PING
<foka> tyche, Hi
<foka> tyche, I don't know if I can help you or not, but feel free to post your question here
<highvoltage> tyche: PONG
<tyche> highvoltage: I also sent you an email.  Basically, my question is "what is an Arizona Team page doing on your wiki?":  https://wiki.edubuntu.org/ArizonaTeam/Meetings/08August03
<highvoltage> tyche: ah, the edubuntu wiki and the ubuntu wiki is the same thing
<highvoltage> tyche: wiki.edubuntu.org is just wiki.ubuntu.com with another theme
<highvoltage> tyche: you'll notice the same for the kubuntu wiki :)
<tyche> highvoltage: Interesting.  Thankyou for the information.
#edubuntu 2009-09-07
<Marshall> any idea on how can I add the "show desktop" button to my desktop, or menu - not the panel?
<stgraber> Marshall: wmctrl -k on
<stgraber> that should do what you want, then you can add it as a desktop entry or menu entry
<Marshall> you're a god if this works
<stgraber> it does on my laptop
<Marshall> okay - i did some research on wmctrl the  -k command apparently enables "showing the desktop" mode. but now, how am i to get the icon from my panel to the desktop and/or menu
<stgraber> just add a new launcher, look for the right icon and set "wmctrl -k on" as the command it starts
<Marshall> woot
<Marshall> okay, that works! awesome
<Marshall> anyway to make it act like the "show desktop" button, where if it's clicked a second time it brings the windows back up?
<Marshall> wmctrl -k off brings it back up
<Ahmuck> ace_suares:
<Marshall> stgraber,
<Marshall> configured a script
<Marshall> http://pastebin.com/d742cf83f
#edubuntu 2009-09-08
<ace_suares> LaserJock:
<LaserJock> hi ace_suares
<ace_suares> just saying hi
<dgroos> I'm adding groups in jaunty server and I looked at the /etc/group file and I'm wondering why most groups have an "x" as the second value and the groups I just added have an "*" as the second value.  Anyone know?
<dgroos> For example, a line in the /etc/group file looks like this:
<dgroos> staff:x:50:
<dgroos> I know that "staff" is the name of the group,
<dgroos> "50" is the Gid
<dgroos> but what does the "x" represent?
<sbalneav> Nothing
<dgroos> as in "empty"?
<sbalneav> Nominally, it's a password field for if you wanted passwords for group changes.
<sbalneav> But that's more historical than anything else.
<dgroos> hmmm... so if instead of an "x" it has an asterisk then that might be KUser's way of doing the same thing?
<sbalneav> right.
<sbalneav> There's no "set standard" of what placeholder character could go there
<sbalneav> it's just ignored.
<sbalneav> man 5 group
<dgroos> Thanks!!!
<stgraber> sbalneav: hey, Scotty, did you see that we'll have Ollie at the hackfest ?
<sbalneav> No, I didn't, but that's awesome news!
<stgraber> yup
<sbalneav> I'm looking forward to seeing all my pals again :)
<dgroos> BTW  sbalneav, I just dropped my daughter at Tache hall--nice place :)
<sbalneav> Ah, took a look around the campus, did you?
<sbalneav> Nice place.  The admin building in the centre's quite nice to wander about in.
<dgroos> Indeed,nice place
<sbalneav> Sorry about the mosquitoes.  The sudden spat of warm weather's brought them out in force :(
<dgroos> I didn't have time to go much inside buildings, but it has a friendly, community feel to the campus.
<sbalneav> It wasn't a pleasent weekend at the cottage.
<dgroos> they were crazy!!!  reminded me of canoeing in the Quetico in the spring
<sbalneav> The mosquito's the provincial bird of manitoba :)
<dgroos> We sometimes say the same in Minnesota :)
 * stgraber suddenly knows where he's not going to be on holiday :)
<dgroos> I'm making a csv file to batch add users to the server.  One of the fields to add is the groups to add the user to.
<alkisg> dgroos: heh, I'm making a python script to batch import users from a csv file these days. Nice coincidence :)
<dgroos> I've added the users to these groups, sound right?: audio, dip, video, sambashare.
<dgroos> alkisg: good evening/morning :)
<alkisg> Hello
<dgroos> It does seem like this is a pretty basic need in education.
<alkisg> The default groups are there: `grep group /etc/gnome-system-tools/users/profiles`
<dgroos> Thanks, I'll check it out.  When does your school year commence?
<alkisg> School year is Sep => Jun, then 2 months of vacations.
<dgroos> interesting--same schedule here in US.
<dgroos> I skipped a few of these groups such as floppy, tape, cdrom as we don't have these on the thin clients
<dgroos> it also includes, adm and lpadmin which sound like admin groups--is this correct?
<alkisg> The first line, groups=cdrom,floppy,dialout,tape,dip,adm,plugdev,fax,fuse,video, is for "desktop users"
<alkisg> The second line is for "admins"
<dgroos> que vale el que sabe :)
<alkisg> Δεν κατάλαβα γρι :)
 * alkisg google-translates.... :D
<dgroos> (that's greek to me :)
<alkisg> Ah, google says that you said "worth who knows"... heh
 * alkisg just said that he didn't understand what you wrote
<dgroos> and google said you said, "I did not understand purse".
<dgroos> Purse?
<alkisg> Heh ... nah, it doesn't know the word "γρι", it isn't really a formal word
<dgroos> I used google translate quite a bit with the file you sent me on customizing the firefox about:config file--it was great.
<alkisg> Did you manage to make an english version out of it? I think it would be nice to have it in the edubuntu wiki...
<dgroos> pretty much.  I'll pastebin a copy of what I've got, can you check to see that I didn't do something really weird?
<alkisg> Uh, can we leave it for some other time? I'm in a hurry to go to work
<dgroos> que vale el que sabe means something like, 'he who knows is very valuable'
<alkisg> Nice :) Google is the most valuable thing :)
<dgroos> For sure, and I to go to bed... :)
<alkisg> OK, good night, cu tomorrow
<dgroos> have a great day!
<alkisg> Thanks :)
<sbalneav> alkisg: So, I've been digginging into the whole lack of putXXent() problem in glibc
<alkisg> Oooo nice :) Any news?
<sbalneav> What, as in solving it?
<alkisg> Or, as in putting the solution in a timeframe or at least in a people-frame :P
<sbalneav> Hell, that'll take years :)  I'm suspecting the problem goes all the way to the posix(1) standard.
<sbalneav> However, from a TECHNICAL standpoint, I think it's quite doable.
<alkisg> damn beurocracy (I can't even spell it right :))
<sbalneav> I'm coding up an "example" ldap_putpwent() function that we can do an LD_LIBRARY_PATH= in front of something that calls putpwent.
<sbalneav> It seems so... unorthagonal that we can have nss funtion for the getXXent operations, but not the put.
<sbalneav> This will be.... a long term project.
<sbalneav> But for instance: your script...
<sbalneav> You just want to bulk add users.  It's a simple thing that's been implemented about 1*10^60 times.
<alkisg> (right... even though I can't find anything on google that fits my needs :( :))
<sbalneav> Oh, wait, now you want to use LDAP at your location: ok, change the script, become an expert in LDAP
<sbalneav> Oh, now the school wants to use Postgres or Radius as an auth mechanism: change it again
<sbalneav> and again
<sbalneav> and again.
<alkisg> I understand what you're saying. It would be *most* simple to use putpwent() and some ldap configuration script to specify its behavior...
<sbalneav> why>
<sbalneav> Well, that part should be INVISIBLE to you...
<alkisg> Except for the configuration file, which the admin would be able to edit, right?
<sbalneav> if you set up your NSS stuff correctly, why should you CARE about the internals of where things are stored?
<sbalneav> alkisg: sure, but do it ONCE, rather than have to worry about it for...
<sbalneav> the gui user add tool
<alkisg> Yup, I get it.
<sbalneav> the command line add too
<sbalneav> the bulk add tool, ad nauseum
<alkisg> They should all respect that line of thought, I agree. What I can't understand is how these things work in Gnu/Linux - i.e. you find a "correct way to do things", you implement it, then what?
<alkisg> Who will "approve" your implementation? The distro managers? The users?
<sbalneav> Well, depends.
<sbalneav> If it's something like this that may affect posix compliance:
<sbalneav> first step would be to ensure that it doesn't.
<sbalneav> if it does, it's a non-starter: glibc maintainers won't break posix compliance, no matter how "justified" the reason may be.
<sbalneav> So, at that point, I'd have to make an application to the posix committee to change it.
<sbalneav> If it's NOT a compliance issue,
<sbalneav> then hit the upstream glibc maintainers with patches.
<sbalneav> Usually, after talking about it with them first.
<alkisg> That sounds difficult to get accepted... but not undoable
<sbalneav> Distros are the LAST place to make changes like this, since they're just wanting to package upstream's goodies.
 * sbalneav shrugs.
<sbalneav> It's a process
<sbalneav> You follow it, and see where it leads.
<sbalneav> First is to do some proof-of-concept code, which I'm working on now.
<alkisg> Yeah, but giving away your free time to write patches and then get a "no, we won't accept it" is really tiring :(
<sbalneav> Been there
<sbalneav> done that
<sbalneav> Still doing it :)
<sbalneav> One thing you learn is persistence :)
<alkisg> ...and we thank you for it :)
<sbalneav> Ahhh, I wouldn't make a very good Don Quixote if I didn't have a windmill to tilt at. :)
<alkisg> Ouch, it's the first time I'm reading Don Quixote's name in English, I almost didn't understand it! :)
<sbalneav> Heh, we jokingly call him "Quick-oats" here in Canada :)
 * alkisg has to get to work... be back in ~1 hour (I like the easy-going first school days that are spent python-hacking....)
<sbalneav> Okie, off to bed for me.
<sbalneav> Night.
<alkisg> Good night sbalneav, bye all :)
<alkisg> Good morning
<nubae|work> morning alkisg
<sbalneav> Morning all
<tubmangray_> Need help in setting up a new Edubunta LAb
<alkisg> tubmangray_: anything specific?
<tubmangray_> Is there someone or a resource that can walk me through it (new user!), thanks
<tubmangray_> I need the basic network topology, software best for server, and for client users.
<alkisg> Is that a normal edubuntu lab, or does it involve ltsp?
<tubmangray_> I was hoping to use ltsp, as the client computers are mostly Pent3, and some 4s, server is a P4
<alkisg> The edubuntu handbook was what you needed once... unfortunately, it's been a long time since it was last updated
<tubmangray_> To serve a school in remote Liberia.  Headed there in a few weeks, and hoping to set up this in my house before packing it up to take with us.
<alkisg> You can find some ltsp info in http://wiki.ltsp.org/twiki/bin/view/Ltsp/LtspDocumentationUpstream
<tubmangray_> thanks.
<tubmangray_> Do you know if Edubunto server 7.1 is gui or not?
<alkisg> 7.10? that's ancient :)
<alkisg> You'd better use 9.04
<tubmangray_> I know, but the only documentation I've found that pertains to setting up a simple lab uses that version.  Here lies my problem :(
<alkisg> Heh. No, you *shouldn't* use 7.04. You should either use 8.04 (=lts version) or 9.04.
<tubmangray_> ok, i will pursue LTS version.
<tubmangray_> ver 8.1 ok to use as well?
<alkisg> 8.10? You don't really have any reason to use that. I'd suggest that you used 9.04.
<alkisg> tubmangray_: you may try it now in your house, and if you have any questions, you could just ask here again...
<tubmangray_> last question and sorry to be so ignorant: is LTSP on an alternate 9.04 install disk?
<alkisg> As for the software, the teachers will tell you what they want.
<alkisg> Yes, to install LTSP the best way is to use the alternate cd and press F4 while booting from it
<tubmangray_> thanks!  I found those instructions with earlier versions, but never assumed same held true with 9.04.  Off to work on this, and many, many thanks
<sbalneav> alkisg: Hey
<sbalneav> "Try this"
<alkisg> Hi sbalneav
<sbalneav> "Ok, I tried <different thing>, it didn't work"
<sbalneav> "No, try this"
<sbalneav> "Ok, I tried <yet another different thing>, still doesn't work"
<sbalneav> "sigh"
<sbalneav> heh, you're having fun with that monitor fellow, eh?
<alkisg> Heh yeah it's really tiring :-/
<sbalneav> Do it for 20 years. :)
<alkisg> I have :( (ok 17...)
<sbalneav> lol
<sbalneav> And people wonder why us computer sysadmins become bitter :)
<sbalneav> Do they have the equivalent to "PEBKAC" in Greek?
 * alkisg googles...
<alkisg> Heh. Not really, I've only heard that in english-lang forums or irc...
<alkisg> sbalneav: do you have any time these days to help me work out the import/export users utility I've been telling you about?
<sbalneav> Surely.  I can set aside some time tomorrow
<alkisg> I imagine a simple pygtk/glade dialog, with 2-3 buttons (import/export/help), and one treeview to display the users
<alkisg> Can I send you an email with what I've got so far?
<nubae> bah glade
<alkisg> nubae: i'm open to new ideas... and also help :)
<nubae> alkisg: I commented my pyqclic extremely cause Im gonna turn it into a tutorial
<nubae> why dont u peruse through that
<alkisg> Nice!
<alkisg> What are you using, if not glade? Plain pygtk code?
<nubae> of course
<nubae> otherwise how are u gonna learn/understand?
<sbalneav> alkisg: Of course.
<sbalneav> sbalneav@ltsp.org
<nubae> glade is kinda pointless anyway, unless u are doing a massive project
<alkisg> nubae: I understand the need to learn, but a proper way to do things weights more in my point of view :)
<nubae> proper way?
<alkisg> sbalneav: ty, I will (be gentle, it's my first time :))
<nubae> since when is glade "the proper way?"
<alkisg> nubae: seperating the UI from the code, for once...
<nubae> heh, but it doesnt really
<nubae> it just gives u that illusion
<nubae> u're far better off doing that yourself with good code
<sbalneav> NP, if you send it out today, I'll poke around with it at home tonight, and we can hack about a bit tomorrow.
<alkisg> I don't know if it is accepted as the proper way or not. I'm just expressing my thoughts here... E.g. in Delphi programming, where I'm experienced, forms are also seperated from the code.
<nubae> pygtk= code for ui
<alkisg> sbalneav: nice, thanks, I'll try to gather what I have in a presentable way
<nubae> how do u want to seperate the code from that exactly?
<alkisg> nubae: so your pygtk code is on a different file than the rest of your python code?
<nubae> seems kind of silly to me
<nubae> its ALL pygtk, if u are manipulating a window based program
<sbalneav> So, my example code for the blog post I'm going to do (a putpwent that's ldapified) has already surpassed 300 lines LOL.
<nubae> or whatever library u are using for the widgetry
<alkisg> 300 lines doesn't seem too bad if it going to fix such a major problem :)
<nubae> think of it this way... its gtk... and if u want to properly understand it... then do it manually
<alkisg> nubae: I don't know.. I've developed large apps, with many many lines of code... Merging UI code with logic results in unreadable projects
<nubae> yeah, I'm at 1000, but I've finally modularised it
<nubae> alkisg: whether u code with glade or without it
<nubae> u'll get the same thing
<nubae> the difference being... its like comparing using openoffice or vi to edit a lightly formatted document
<nubae> if u have a large program, with a complex ui, its probably worth it
<alkisg> Not really. UI can be maintained by non-programmers, translators etc - code has to be maintained by a programmer
<nubae> but from what u described above, its serious waste of time
<nubae> and a bad way to learn
<alkisg> Well I guess we have different opinions on this :)
<nubae> yeah right, I'd like to see someone other than a coder maintain complex glade ui
<alkisg> E.g. one app may be 20.000 lines, and the UI code another 20.000 lines. *Not* having to worry about syntax errors in the later is a good thing...
<nubae> to me using glade is like using visualbasic, with the disadvantage that you dont learn anything new at all using glade, it just adds another layer of complexity to an already complex beast
<nubae> and if u want to do anything different than the basics, like inheritance of widgets and such, forget it
<alkisg> Again, I don't really think so... I've implemented a lot of new components in Delphi, and that didn't stop me from appreciating the fact that I can graphically design my forms
<nubae> to me gtk is a little like putting puzzle pieces together
<nubae> delphi=!glade/gtk
<alkisg> Why is it so different, as to change the way I think?
<nubae> delphi integrates the ui and code, glade doesnt, its totally different
<alkisg> OK I think we should just leave it at "we have different opinions on this" :D
<nubae> I've used delphi too, had to manage a real estate program that was coded in it for my company years ago
<nubae> well I think you are not seeing the differences
<nubae> u need a visual delphi manager to understand its code
<nubae> u dont need that for python+gtk+cairo, etc
<nubae> gtk is really simple in terms of layout, u have 4 methods... vertical and horizontal boxes,
<nubae> tables
<nubae> fixed positions
<nubae> and shit... i forget the 4th, cause i never use it
<alkisg> I think I understand the differences, and they don't seem so important to me - neither C# seems radically different, neither Qt (as little as I have seen it), neither Vb (for the UI/code seperation part). But yeah, I don't think I understand your point...
<nubae> anyway, its like the difference between using dreamweaver vs vi
<nubae> thats a better comparison
<alkisg> E.g. "u need a visual delphi manager to understand its code" ==> what does that mean?
<nubae> imagine u required dreamweaver to read html... that u couldnt just cat it
<nubae> hell its like using command line vs managing everything through system and preferences
<alkisg> I also think that html is no programming :)
<alkisg> It's ui...
<nubae> yeah, so is pygtk
<nubae> even MORE so than html
<nubae> no if I wanted to do a complex table layout that I new had to be pixel perfect, yeah I'd use dreamweaver
<alkisg> And why wouldn't you use it for simple pages?
<nubae> after I'd learned how to do it without it, ie, I knew all the tags, understood the underlying language
<nubae> because its a waste of time and it adds useless code
<nubae> makes it unreadable for the most part
<alkisg> I think you shouldn't involve the learning part on "what's the best practice" part...
<nubae> let me give another example...
<alkisg> locate '*.glade' | wc -l ==> 374... so all these apps have useless code in them?
 * alkisg thinks we should better start an editor war...
<nubae> way to go for generalisations...
<alkisg> I hear that emacs would be a great os, if it had a decent editor :P
<nubae> its not about that... u're creating an app with 2-3 widgets at most... what do u need glade for?
<nubae> what advantage does it bring?
<alkisg> Extensibility
<nubae> huh?
<alkisg> I may want to add 100 scripts later on
<nubae> oh and u can't do that with a plain editor?
<nubae> and... is that REALLY the case?
<alkisg> I'd prefer my co-devs to contribute glade files than plain code that I would have to read
<nubae> but your code is 3 widgets, their contributions are hardly gonna be glade files
<alkisg> Yes, it is. I want to develop a users manager but I don't have the time now. But the import/export thing is needed now. So it'll be a base that I hope will be extended over time
<nubae> I would hope at least
<nubae> anyway... do as you will... but I'm not the only person that thinks this way, I'm sure if u peruse the web u'll find plenty of reasons
<alkisg> E.g. each script in http://users.sch.gr/alkisg/temp/users-manager.png would probably contain a glade file, to ask the user some specific input
<alkisg> yeah anyway I don't think it's important that we persuade each other :)
<nubae> looking at your png I can seperate it into its gtk components off the top of my head without touching glade... can you?
<alkisg> I can seperate it into delphi components. Nope, not gtk components, I have a hard time remembering them :)
<nubae> and it is 3 sets of widgets in the end... a menubar, toolbar, and a treelist
<alkisg> But my co-devs will be teachers or admins; I don't expect them to be able to do that either :)
<nubae> and  window to hold them in if u want to count that too
<nubae> there's no need for glade there
<alkisg> Why not graphically design something, instead of code it?
<alkisg> I also prefer to write my docs in openoffice instead of latex or docbook...
<nubae> if a person can't figure out that gtk.ToolBar is a toobar, they have no business coding
<nubae> because its already been made super easy in the code
<nubae> its unnecesary for what you are doing
<nubae> even if u added 100 scripts, your glade wouldnt change
<alkisg> And you think that e.g. /usr/share/synaptic/glade/dialog_changelog.glade is more complex and it justifies using glade?
<nubae> need to add an item to a toolbar.... gtk.toolbar.insert(item1, position)
<alkisg> *Each* script would come with its own glade file
<nubae> its really not hard at all to visualise, like I said before... easier than html even
<alkisg> E.g. a script to add a bookmark would have an edit box to paste the bookmark
<nubae> yes, synaptic's menu is far more complex
<alkisg> The changelog dialog?
<nubae> its the whole thing, u cant look at one item in it
<nubae> either u use it or u dont, its not I'll use it for this little bit here
<nubae> anyway, enough arguing... go forth and enjoy glade :-)
<nubae> I wonder how much the pygtk and gtk reference manuals will help you though...
<alkisg> "its not I'll use it for this little bit here" yup, /me also thinks so... That's why I want to use it in all my projects, not only the big ones :)
<nubae> no... I was talking about per project
<nubae> not as a general rule of thumb
<nubae> use it when its needed
<alkisg> nubae: don't worry. I may be new to linux, python, *and* gtk, but I've learnt a dozen or so languages in the past, I don't think it'll give me a too hard time... :)
<alkisg> Heck, I've made my own ncurses interface before linux made the kernel :)
<nubae> do u also use the systems and preferences managers for all your computer management?
<alkisg> *library
<nubae> since its an all or nothing thing it seems
<nubae> anyway, this discussion is getting pointless...
<alkisg> Yup. OK, let's cut it here :)
<nubae> I've got an opinion and I wont change it and neither will you
<alkisg> Right... /me goes back to glade...
 * nubae goes back to vi :p
 * nubae lies... he's actually using gedit
<alkisg> Heh lier
<nubae> :p
<alkisg> *liar
<nubae> I'd use vi, if I knew all its intricate details, but I don't
<alkisg> I don't even want to try to learn it... :D
<nubae> so things like searching and replacing quickly without looking it up are a pain for me in vi
<nubae> well its nice for quick editing and for the fact that you absolutely know with all certainty its gonna be on every system
<nubae> non windows of course
<alkisg> I don't know... I think it's a relic from old times :)
<nubae> I've had it a couple of times sshing into a server and only having vi there
<alkisg> ...when esc was where tab is now :P
<alkisg> I've learned my basic search & replace in vi, but only because I couldn't find any hex editor that did what I wanted :(
<nubae> i've learned and unlearned it too many times to remember
<nubae> but it is indeed kind of pointless to use vi, if u have to look up a reference via a web browser :p
<alkisg> I think I already have about 3.768 different shortcuts in my mind... I could store another 1.000 needed for vi :P
<alkisg> *couldn't
<nubae> btw, this really helped me with pygtk: http://zetcode.com/tutorials/pygtktutorial/
<nubae> very easy to understand
<alkisg> Danke :)
<nubae> ah alignment was teh last layout method... for some reason never use it
<nubae> btw alkisg, Ahmuck, if its not too much trouble, would u guys mind quickly just running my program and seeing if anything strikes you as missing, odd, or just plain wrong...
<nubae> all u have to do is: git clone git://git.sugarlabs.org/pyclic/mainline.git
<nubae> and then run python pyclic.py
 * alkisg leaves that for another day - 1.06 am here :) g'night all!
<nubae> it would give me immense pleasure and peace of mind if I knew your thoughts
<nubae> oh well, tomorrow then ;-) dnight
<Ahmuck> what is your program /
#edubuntu 2009-09-09
<alkisg> Good morning
<nubae|work> morning... glade user
<alkisg> :P
<sbalneav> Morning all
<mhall119|work> morning
<frederickjh> Hi all!  I have been running an edubuntu ltsp system now for some time. Recently I packed it all up and moved continents. Now I find that the sound on the clients is not working and I am trying to figure out when and why this happened.
<frederickjh> I installed Hardy Haron and I know back then all was well. I have since then upgraded to Ibex.  I also installed Jack to test out icecast2 and I wonder if either of these have had any impact on the client sound not working.
<frederickjh> What version of Edubuntu are you running and is client sound working?
<frederickjh> The reason I ask is saw coments on LaunchPad that version past Hardy of the LTSP were buggy.
<frederickjh> Any comments on this?
<frederickjh> No comments? Not from 1 of 25 people logged in?
<sbalneav> frederickjh: hold on, I just switched to look
<sbalneav> I would expect jack's the problem.
<sbalneav> have you tried purging Jack?
<frederickjh> Hi, sbalneav, I have purge jack using snaptics
<frederickjh> rebooted everything.
<frederickjh> My understanding is that LTSP5, which is what Edubutu uses, uses PulseAudio for sound.
<sbalneav> When you say "upgradeded to ibex", did you rebuild the ltsp chroot as well?
<sbalneav> Yes, LTSP5 uses pulse
<frederickjh> Yes, I did go through the routine to update the client image using the chroot.
<frederickjh> What version of Edubutu are you using?
<sbalneav> heh, even though I'm an edubuntu developer, I don't actually run it anywhere other than my home test box.
<frederickjh> oh, so does your client sound work?
<frederickjh> on your test box?
<sbalneav> but I'm currently running Ubuntu Hardy at work, and Edubuntu Jaunty at home, and sound works in both
<frederickjh> ok, Thanks for your response.
<sbalneav> Is the sound not working at all? Or not working for certain apps?
<frederickjh> The sound from the clients comes out of the server.
<frederickjh> It is like the path to route the sound to the clients is not being set up.
<sbalneav> Are the users in the "sound" group?
<frederickjh> Let me check.
<frederickjh> I don't seem to have "sound" group but an audio group which my user is part of.
<sbalneav> Ok, remove them from the audio group
<frederickjh> then,
<sbalneav> If they're in the audio group, they're being given access to the server's audio device, which is probably taking precidence over the remote audio.
<sbalneav> log them out and in again.
<frederickjh> ok
<frederickjh> This may take a bit of time.
<frederickjh> The gui for editing groups does not have an audio group.
<frederickjh> and the man page for group is sparse.
<frederickjh> I need to google how to do this.
<frederickjh> sbalneav, that did work in that I have no audio coming from the server but I still have no audio from the client.
<sbalneav> Hm
<frederickjh> Some program "play" like vlc. Others like TuxMath refuse to even start.
<sbalneav> Open up a terminal window on the client and type env | grep PUL
<sbalneav> let me know what it says
<frederickjh> ok
<frederickjh> Terminal says: nothing NULL
<frederickjh> env | grep PUL returns nothing sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hm.
<frederickjh> What is that environmental variable for?
<frederickjh> PUL that is.
<sbalneav> What's your /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/lts.conf file look like?
<sbalneav> Should be your pulse server
<sbalneav> sbalneav@feniks:~$ env | grep PUL
<sbalneav> PULSE_SERVER=tcp:192.168.0.250:4713
<frederickjh> [Default]
<frederickjh> CONSOLE_KEYMAP=us
<frederickjh> XKBLAYOUT = us(basic),us(dvorak)
<frederickjh> XKBOPTIONS = grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll
<frederickjh> SOUND_DAEMON=pulse
<sbalneav> hm
<frederickjh> I can add that. Is 4713 the default port for pulse audio?
<sbalneav> just remove the SOUND_DAEMON line
<sbalneav> things should just default "normally"
<frederickjh> I just added it an hour or two ago to try and fix this.
<frederickjh> But it did not change a thing.
<sbalneav> ok, but since then we've removed the user from the audio group :)
<frederickjh> I just removed it will log the test user out and back in.
<sbalneav> No, for that you'll have to reboot the thin client.
<sbalneav> lts.conf options are only read at boot.
<frederickjh> ok, going for the reboot
<sbalneav> k
<sbalneav> I'll be here
<frederickjh> sbalneav you are the man! Sound is working again! Thank you so much!
<sbalneav> Heh, I'm an upstream developer for LTSP, so I've done this a few times :)
<sbalneav> NP, glad I could help
<frederickjh> That was the first hurdle. Now I need to figure out how to convert my reisfs lvm partions to ext3 lvm partions and I will be all set.
<nubae_> convert with active data?
<nubae_> hey sbalneav wanna test a pyapp I made? think made the request yesterday, but you were quite busy, might u have some time today? just requires a little pull
<nubae_> its a visual quiz app
<nubae_> user uploads an image, labels the various parts and then a student can take a guess wat what those parts are
<frederickjh> yes, with active data but i can take the system out of service to do it.
<sbalneav> nubae_: Sure
<alkisg> sbalneav: Here's a newer version for the import/export users script: http://pastebin.com/f7da29f02
<alkisg> On to some glade hacking.. ):
<alkisg> :)
<sbalneav> alkisg: Looks good so far.
<lns_> nubae_: ping?
<lns_> nm, found your link to http://linux-for-education.org/ ;)
#edubuntu 2009-09-10
<sbalneav> Evening all
<Ahmuck> hi sbalneav
<Ahmuck> how's it going ?
<alkisg> sbalneav: this just came to me: Delivery to the following recipient has been delayed: sbalneav at ltsp.org - heh, I guess you didn't get my mail, then :)
<alkisg> !info italc-master
<ubottu> italc-master (source: italc): Intelligent Teaching and Learning with Computers. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.9.1-0ubuntu9 (jaunty), package size 1084 kB, installed size 1684 kB
<alkisg> !info italc-client
<ubottu> italc-client (source: italc): Intelligent Teaching and Learning with Computers. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.9.1-0ubuntu9 (jaunty), package size 498 kB, installed size 1268 kB
#edubuntu 2009-09-11
<LaserJock> sbalneav: you up tonight?
<sbalneav> I am!
<sbalneav> LaserJock: You?
<LaserJock> sbalneav: kinda
<LaserJock> trying to organize and break down boxes
<LaserJock> and get a paper ready for my PhD advisor
<LaserJock> and see if I can work on the Edubuntu DVD a little
<dean> gcompris admin isn't working :(
<dean> can someone help me with gcompris admin and why it won't work?
<dean> 23 people here and nobody can help??
<ace_suares1> yo
<sbalneav> Hello!
<ace_suares1> hi scotty!
<ace_suares1> meeting?
<sbalneav> AFAIK
<sbalneav> I'm in there now
<ace_suares1> me too
<alkisg> Why don't you guys say so? :)
<sbalneav> Silent but deadly :)
#edubuntu 2009-09-12
<Ahmuck> k, i take back anything i said about linux edu software.  in testing, it appears it works reasonably well at teaching
<LaserJock> oh?
<ace_suares1> anyone home?
<Ahmuck> .
#edubuntu 2009-09-13
<Pavlz> Ninux Day 2009 Community Networks Meeting from 27 to 29 November 2009 to Defrag_, Rome, Italy,   http://wiki.ninux.org/NinuxDay2009en
 * HedgeMage peeks in
<HedgeMage> Anyone up for a game of Scrabble?
 * HedgeMage == bored.
<Ahmuck-Sr> hey hey
<HedgeMage> hi, Ahmuck-Sr
<HedgeMage> what's up?
<Ahmuck-Sr> just chillin
<Ahmuck-Sr> looking at upgrading the lab
<Ahmuck-Sr> i've been a little more impressed with linux educational software holding childrens' attention
<HedgeMage> :)
<HedgeMage> what are your favorites?
<Ahmuck-Sr> well, it's not mine.  it's the kids.  but gcompris seems to go over very well, as well as tux math and tux type
<HedgeMage> Those are favorites here, as well.
<Ahmuck-Sr> where is here?
<HedgeMage> Illinois, USA... I do lots of computing with my son, and used to run a school computer club until it was cancelled/deferred due to politics.
<Ahmuck-Sr> open a computer club up in your home or community room ?
<HedgeMage> Sadly, the library is pretty anti-tech, and especially anti-open-source.  There really isn't any place else around here, and I can't afford the liability of starting a group in my home.
<Ahmuck-Sr> sadly our librarys are anit-tech and anti-linux, but not anti-opensource
<Ahmuck-Sr> they get scared having all those linux people in the library
<HedgeMage> heh
<HedgeMage> Have a good night, Ahmuck-Sr -- I'm going to try to get some sleep
<mss> hello
<mss> I am trying to get autologin to work on edubuntu 8.04 clients ..
<mss> I have tried both MAC and Ip address in the lts.conf file .. but it does not work ... still get gui login ....
<mss> anything else I need to do ?
<mss> lts.conf
<mss> [default]
<mss> X_COLOR_DEPTH=16
<mss> LDM_DIRECX=True
<mss> X_RAMPERC=80
<mss> [00:17:A4:F4:7C:D5]
<mss> LDM_AUTOLOGIN=True
<mss> LDM_USERNAME=ltsp
<mss> LDM_PASSWORD=ltsp123
<mss> [00:1A:4B:4B:F6:80]
<mss> LDM_AUTOLOGIN=True
<mss> LDM_USERNAME=ltsp001
<mss> LDM_PASSWORD=manty10
<alkisg> mss: get a local terminal, and see if those settings actually reach the clients
<alkisg> To get a local terminal, you can put SCREEN_02=shell and SCREEN_07=ldm in lts.conf
<alkisg> The command to see which settings reach the clients is: getltscfg -a
<alkisg> (where do you keep that lts.conf, btw? in /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/lts.conf ?)
<mss> yes .../var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/lts.conf
 * alkisg wonders if [mac-address] sections are case-sensitive and lowercase is needed...
<mss> well ..  am not at the terminal location ...will check and let you know ...anything else I should look for ?
<alkisg> Still, the IPs should work
<alkisg> Another reason for lts.conf settings not having any effect is if the filename dhcp option isn't correct
<alkisg> The scripts work out the lts.conf path from the dhcp filename (usually /ltsp/i386/pxelinux.0)
<alkisg> So if you modified the default dhcpd.conf and it doesn't sent that filename when the client identifier is "Linux ipconfig", then lts.conf doesn't reach the clients
<alkisg> Btw, LDM_DIRECX=True ==> LDM_DIRECTX=True
<alkisg> A "T" missing there.
<mss> I looked in the ldm.c source file ... in there it seems to be matching for "t" or "T" instead of "True"  ... is that fine ?
<mss> yes ..I had corrected that DIRECTX spelling ..
<mss> oh .. now this is connected to dhcp !
<alkisg> "True" is fine.
<alkisg> If you have remote access to your server, upload your /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf to pastebin...
<mss> I am using dnsmasq now .. ( had problems with dhcpd being slow , problem turned out to be no hostname entries in /etc/hosts for clients resulting in very slooow dhcp response..)
<alkisg> OK, your dnsmasq.conf then.
<alkisg> There's a setting in dhcp3-server to not do hostname lookups, but anyway, since you're using dnsmasq, I guess your dnsmasq.conf has problems
<alkisg> E.g. if you only send the filename for net:PXEClient, that would be the problem
<mss> is there a sample dnsmasq.conf file ?
<mss> I don't have remote access to server unfortunately
<alkisg> Yes, there is one
<alkisg> Hmmm.... I was talking about /usr/share/doc/ltsp-server/examples/dhcpd-dnsmasq, but now I see that it has the problem I'm mentioning :)
<alkisg> So a bug report should be filed.
<mss> I did use /usr/share/doc/ltsp-server/examples/dhcpd-dnsmasq to create the dnsmasq.conf file...
<alkisg> OK so that was the source of the problem
<alkisg> The string "Linux ipconfig" should be also checked for when sending the filename
<mss> alkisg, if it not too much trouble ....... could you let me know the corrections to be done , so I can check ?
<alkisg> mss, *without* checking, I'd say that you need to add the line: dhcp-vendorclass=pxe,"Linux ipconfig"
<alkisg> mss: Could you file a bug for it in launchpad? I could propose a new examples/dhcpd-dnsmasq in the bug report...
<mss> sure .... will do ... but will look to you for help as this is the first time I would be doing it for any FOSS ....
<alkisg> OK. Go here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+filebug
<mss> would it be a documentation bug ?
<alkisg> I think you'll need to create a launchpad account
<alkisg> There's no ltsp-docs package published yet, so I'd file it under ltsp...
<mss> submitted bug
<mss> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bug/428760
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428760 in ltsp "LTSP client autologin does not work with dnsmasq as DHCP server" [Undecided,New]
<alkisg> Nice. I'll try to upload a proposed dnsmasq.conf into it later in the day.
<alkisg> You'll be notified by email
<mss> thanks for your help .. I will check out your suggsted changes ....
<PreSchoolTheExpl> Anyone online?
<PreSchoolTheExpl> I'm representing a small private preschool "company" who is interested in Edubuntu run live from USB, does anyone know of any hackers for hire? :P
<PreSchoolTheExpl> (from Sweden)
<PreSchoolTheExpl> anyone?
<PreSchoolTheExpl> *sniff*
<Ahmuck> is phun not an option to include in edubuntu offerings?
<Ahmuck> will saybayon allw me to replicate icons across every user's desktop?
<HedgeMage> hi, Ahmuck
<Ahmuck> morning HedgeMage
<HedgeMage> How are you today?
<Ahmuck> i'm not so sleepy :)
#edubuntu 2010-09-13
<highvoltage> good morning
<dinda> good morning
<kaput450> hello
<kaput450> i am a new user and would like some help editing grub
<highvoltage> hello kaput450
<kaput450> hi highvoltage
<kaput450> do you know how to edit grub? I want the timeout to be 0
<kaput450> when i open it in gedit it will not let me save and icant seem to make it work through the terminal
<highvoltage> and I was just about to paste the answer
<alkisg> highvoltage: there's a new educational package in maverick, "geogebra"
<alkisg> I tried just copying (from launchpad) its packages and its dependencies in lucid, and it worked fine
<highvoltage> alkisg: ah, I haven't seen it yet (taking a peek now)
<highvoltage> ouch... java :)
<alkisg> We can't have an SRU, as it's too many packages, and it adds new functionality
<alkisg> Can we put that to our edubuntu-stable ppa?
 * alkisg added it to the greek schools ppa, he's just asking generally...
<highvoltage> alkisg: hmm, I seem to be able to install it fine from universe? or is there a newer version that you're talking about?
<alkisg> Nope, it's not there on lucid
<alkisg> Are you on maverick?
<highvoltage> ah, I see what you mean
<alkisg> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/geogebra
<highvoltage> alkisg: yep I think that would be a good package for the stable ppa
<alkisg> highvoltage: the first 9 packages there are needed for it to be installed: https://launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/+archive/proposed/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=lucid
<alkisg> Should I just copy them to the edubuntu stable ppa?
<alkisg> (i.e. not downloading, adding "backported to lucid" dummy changelog - just a plain launchpad copy..)
<alkisg> (works fine)
<alkisg> It's localized and everything, very good package
<highvoltage> alkisg: hmm, I think you'll have to change the version number to the ppa version, I'm not 100% sure about that
<alkisg> highvoltage: hmmm I don't think I have time to go through all those dummy changelogs + ppa version numbers... so if copying is enough, I can do it, otherwise I'll pass :)
<alkisg> (I tested it and it works fine - it's just a policy problem)
<alkisg> (I don't think we'll ever see new versions in lucid to have version number conflicts though :D)
<highvoltage> alkisg: check with stgraber. I'm fine with it if we don't break any policy
<alkisg> stgraber, ogra, any feedback on this? ^^^
<alkisg> Ah, maybe we can mention it in the Wednesday's meeting instead.
<alkisg> (I moved the packages from the "proposed" greek ppa to the "stable" greek ppa, so the needed packages are now the 8 first packages on this link, plus jas-plotter: https://launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=lucid)
<highvoltage> alkisg: stgraber was on lunch, he'll be back at his computer any moment :)
<alkisg> Could someone tell me the correct english word for this? Suppose that a school has 60 first-grade students, and they are divided into 3 groups of 20, and each group has its own classroom. What are those groups called? Classes?
<alkisg> nm, got it in #ltsp :)
<highvoltage> :)
#edubuntu 2010-09-14
<alkisg> Good morning
<highvoltage> good morning alkisg and all!
<ogra> highvoltage, stgraber, how do you gusy get to BTS ?
<ogra> gusy
<ogra> gah
<ogra> *guys
<stgraber> ogra: probably flying there on saturday morning
<stgraber> haven't booked flights yet though
<stgraber> then driving back to Sherbrooke wiht mgariepy
<ogra> to where exactly ?
<ogra> bangor ? bar harbor ?
<ogra> i'm flying to boston on sat.
<ogra> and have to book a connection flight ... but bar harbor seems hard to get
<stgraber> I'd probably try with bangor, it's not that far from BTS and mgariepy offered to pick us up
<stgraber> so if we manage to arrive almost at the same time, we can just all go down to southwest harbor with mgariepy
<ogra> right, thats why i was asking
<ogra> (sorry, i'm in 20 conversations at the same time)
#edubuntu 2010-09-15
<markit> anyone can suggest a GNU/Linux program like "hot potatoes", for multichoice/alotofothertype questions ? http://hotpot.uvic.ca/
<markit> maybe kwordquiz, but seems inferior
<ubuntu> Evening. I want to help translate kanagram, but I'm that much of a rookie that I can't locate the language file. Can anyone help me?
<shazzr> Nevermind
<shazzr> Is it at all possible to create a bootable USB stick with the Edubuntu 10.10 beta DVD iso? I've tried now with unetbootin AND the Universal USB installer...I even tired to follow this recipe: http://www.yournearestbar.com/2009/12/installing-ubuntu-or-derivatives-using-a-usb-pendrive/
<shazzr> I get the following error when following the tutorial from yournearstbar.com: http://codepad.org/0BytJh2r
<alkisg> Did you try with the preinstalled usb creator
<alkisg> ?
<alkisg> System > settings > Create a usb disk...
<shazzr> alkisg: Nah...I'm on win7.
<alkisg> Boot with the edubuntu dvd and do it from there (on a pc with a dvd drive, if you have one...)
<shazzr> alkisg: Don't have empty DVD's. :( (Hence the need for USB)
<alkisg> shazzr: do you have another pc around?
<alkisg> Ahm sorry
<alkisg> No, that won't do
<shazzr> I installed Edubuntu at work today...but the 64 bit version. Bummer since Google Chrome 64 bit edition won't play flash. :(
<shazzr> So I have to do it all over again with 32bit.
<Lns> he could download the ubuntu/edubuntu ISO and mount it in windows, install it and then boot to it if he really can't find a dvd anywhere.. :)
<alkisg> Heh
<alkisg> You can make a usb stick at work then ;)
<alkisg> Meeting in 5' ?
<shazzr> alkisg: Nah. Theres a hell of a policy regarding websites I can access. Hence my need for *nix. I need freedom. Can't work in the locked down Windows environment. :S
<alkisg> shazzr: if it doesn't work, I'd file a bug on those tools you mentioned, I've never used them, I don't know if they work...
<alkisg> shazzr: do you have an ubuntu stick or cd around?
<alkisg> (previous version, or something similar?)
<shazzr> alkisg: Yes. Could I possibly boot from that and make a USB stick from within it?
<alkisg> Yup
<shazzr> I'll give it at try! Thanks. :)
<alkisg> highvoltage: meeting?
<highvoltage> alkisg: oh, yes! I completely forgot
<alkisg> stgraber: would you mind if I added that nbd-client loop (if you read the ltsp ML message I sent?)
<shazzr> alkisg: Made a bootable USB from a 9.10 Live cd....got a new error when booting. Whene the syslinux-stuff appears, it says "Unknown keyword in configuration file. boot:"
<stgraber> alkisg: go ahead, that's going to be for Natty anyway so I'll have time to test it
<alkisg> stgraber: thanks
<alkisg> (I won't do it for nbd-proxy to save some overhead, just for nbd-client)
<alkisg> (so it'll only work with nbd_proxy=false in the kernel command line)
<alkisg> Of course the best thing would be to solve the udev issue, but I've no clue how to do that...
 * alkisg will try it a bit though, if I succeed I'll commit that instead
<shazzr> alkisg: Success! Had to remove "ui" from sysconfig.cfg.
<alkisg> shazzr: nice, I didn't know such a problem existed
<alkisg> Thanks for the feedback
<shazzr> alkisg: Apparantly there was an issue with the USB creator on older versions of Ubuntu. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=09bccbe0cad4f74222930bb1970fe15c&p=9704603&postcount=17
<dgroos> I want to make it so that when my users log in from their LTSP client, the authentication goes through the school districts AD server BUT...
<dgroos> ...the first time they do this it creates local accounts on the server SO AS I can add users to specific groups that don't exist on the AD server (and to which besides I could only get initial access anyways).
<dgroos> Any ideas?
<dgroos> Also, with ekul's help I think I've got enough directions to do all the stuff but the above.
<Lns> woooo!! New native 64-bit Linux flash "preview" plugin from adobe: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<dgroos> another day, another venue... adios!
#edubuntu 2010-09-16
<mhall119> highvoltage: ping
<mhall119> stgraber: ping too
<highvoltage> mhall119: pong
<highvoltage> mhall119: sponsorship news? :)
<mhall119> highvoltage: I was approved, you?
<highvoltage> mhall119: I didn't apply
<highvoltage> (I'm going though)
<anton> im new to ubuntu how do i access edubuntu program?
<anton> hello?
<anton> anybody therE?
<stgraber> mhall119: approved
<stgraber> ogra: ping
<stgraber> ogra: do you already know what time you'll be arriving in Bangor ?
<stgraber> I'm about to contact Atlas travel to book all the required flights for highvoltage and I
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> stgraber: highvoltage: Question, if Ubuntu moves to Gnome 3 in Natty, will Edubuntu do the same, or stay with Gnome 2?
<stgraber> we won't maintain a completely different version of gnome, so we'd probably go with Gnome 3
<highvoltage> the definitions on what 'gnome 3' exactly is is starting to get blurry. if you mean gnome-shell by default, then I agree with stgraber :)
<mhall119> okay, so any qimo-gnome-session I make will need to work with that
<mhall119> I know they were planning on keeping the gnome-panels around, hopefully gconf hasn't changed too much
<ogra> stgraber, nope, just tell me when you arrive, i'm fyling on my own dime
<highvoltage> mhall119: I'm a bit sceptacle about gnome-shell for natty, but it is indeed a possibility that we have to keeop in mind
<stgraber> ogra: ok, will do
<mhall119> highvoltage: even without shell, just the gnome3 panels and presumably gconf3 will likely introduce quite a few changes
 * ogra thinks its very unlikely that ubuntu will move to gnome3
<mhall119> presumably they'll move eventually
 * ogra doubts that
<mhall119> how long is Gnome going to keep 2 alive?
<ogra> as long as someone maintains it
<mhall119> I'm not sure Canonical is going to want to fork and maintain gnome2
<mhall119> that's a lot of effort
<ogra> likely less effort than porting the appmenu or unity stuff to gnome shell
<highvoltage> ogra: what makes you say that?
<highvoltage> ogra: gnome 3 is bigger than just gnome shell though, and from what I understand you'll be able to have gnome 3 without gnome shell too
<highvoltage> right now gnome-shell doesn't even work on maverick, sadly
<ogra> highvoltage, the things i saw from G3 yet were all not usable on older HW for example
<ogra> *everything* requires full composite etc etc
<ogra> i'm pretty sure we'll hold back as long as we can
<highvoltage> ogra: even with metacity and the traditional nautius desktop with the panels?
<ogra> with G3 being optionally in universe
<stgraber> I'm guessing gnome-shell will probably stay in universe for a while, though all the other components will evolve as usual. So you'll eventually have all gnome 3 packages but still running the old interface.
<ogra> well, if these bits will still exist in gnome3 ubuntu will likely use them
<mhall119> I thought gnome3 was going to keep all the traditional components
<highvoltage> stgraber: *nod* my bets are on that scenario :)
<ogra> mhall119, not in any of the (5 i think) presentations i saw over this year
<mhall119> i guess i need to start playing with gnome3 then
<mhall119> ogra: maybe they've changed their minds, but I remember reading that shell was going to be optional
<ogra> all gnome3 presentations i saw were totally gnome-shell centric
<ogra> i saw the last one at linuxtag about two months ago, might be that they changed their mind
<mhall119> ogra: I think that's planned to be the default, but I heard they were going to keep the old panels, metacity and everything around too
<mhall119> for those that didn't want shell
<ogra> what stays around will surely just be upgraded in ubuntu
<highvoltage> mhall119: either way, we'll most likely use in edubuntu that's used in ubuntu :)
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> I'm debating whether I want to move Qimo totally to Gnome, or try and maintain Xfce and Gnome sessions
<highvoltage> mhall119: since the current 3.0 target is March 2011, I don't think it's extremely likely that gnome-shell will be default in ubuntu anyway, since it has lots of localisation and accessability issues, it doesn't work with stuff like compiz, and like ogra says it doesn't support older hardware either
<highvoltage> mhall119: that's an interesting 'debate'. I've been wondering about that for qimo too and what I would do in your position :)
<mhall119> highvoltage: yeah, I didn't think shell would be default, but if the other components still work...
<highvoltage> mhall119: yep
<mhall119> highvoltage: Most of my donations I'm getting now will usually run Gnome just fine, so I'm not sure if I need Xfce anymore
<mhall119> but, on the other hand, the separation of session configs in Xfce is cleaner than with gconf
<mhall119> and lots of other people still use qimo on old hardware
<highvoltage> mhall119: yeah gnome runs quite well on modern old hardware :)
<mhall119> lol, modern old
<mhall119> how hard is it to get the gnome3 packages on Ubuntu or Debian?
<highvoltage> mhall119: does tools like pessulus work on xfce? how about gnome-nanny? that might also be a consideration I guess?
<mhall119> I don't know, some of gnome-nanny might work, the parts that operate through GDM
<mhall119> not sure what pessulus is
<mhall119> ah, probably runs through gconf, so won't work for the most part
<highvoltage> mhall119: maybe ogra can correct me, but from what I understand gnome 2.30 was going to = gnome 3.0, then 2.32, I guess the 2.xx series will eventually become 3.0, so I don't think there are explicitely different packages at this stage
<ogra> apart from the shell :)
<mhall119> oh, ok
<mhall119> I thought it was a separate branch of development
<mhall119> in that case, I'm not so much worried about it
<highvoltage> ogra: also, my bets are on that gnome 3 won't kill the old 2.xx desktop :)  (*especially* if ubuntu continues to use it)
<highvoltage> mhall119: *nod*
<highvoltage> "There's one obvious question related to those potential changes: what will happen to the old way of doing things? For example, will we still make the GNOME Panel available if, for some reason, people are not immediately happy with GNOME Shell? There's no obvious answer to this, and this will have to be discussed"
<highvoltage> that's from http://live.gnome.org/ThreePointZero/Plan
<highvoltage> so maybe I am a bit optimistic, but I don't think unrealistically so
<highvoltage> some of the information on that page is also clearly outdated :)
<highvoltage> " The end goal is simple: we want to deliver GNOME 3.0 by the time of 2.30 release." bit late for that :)
<mhall119> yeah, every time I've visited that page it's seemed to be 6 months stale
<mhall119> will there be any gnome devs at UDS that might be able to answer these questions?
<highvoltage> mhall119: I don't think there is anyone who can give you definite answers on gnome 3 and what it will suport. I also agree with what you said earlier that it's probably way too soon to start worrying about it
#edubuntu 2010-09-17
<celesteh> hey, I'm with a teacher and she's trying out kTurtle. It seems to hang when she tried to put in a repeat.
<HedgeMage> Hi there. :)
<celesteh> Is there another version of logo that might be more intuitive?
<celesteh> hi HedgeMage
<HedgeMage> Hmmm...I don't know, let me see what I can dig up.
<celesteh> cheers!
<babob> hello
<babob> how is everyone
<babob> im having some troubles
<babob> can someone help me?
<babob> im trying to install second life its a game I play
<babob> and i get it unpackled but when i go to install it it tells me im not authorized or something
<alkisg> For generic ubuntu questions, try asking in #ubuntu
<babob> ah ok thank you
<Daid> hello
<Daid> Anyone around that can help an extreme noob who lost windows?
<alkisg> Daid: For generic ubuntu questions, try asking in #ubuntu, or in #ubuntu-beginners
<Daid> ahhh, didn't know about #ubuntu-beginners
<Daid> thank you
<Daid> I need about as basic as they come LOL
#edubuntu 2010-09-18
<coz_> hey guys.... I am noticing on edubuntu/lucid  menus dont always refresh with newly installed applications...something I havent seen for a few years...there use to be a command similar to  update-menus  in the past ...is something like that still available?
<markit> ltsp, how prevent thin clients to blank screen after some minutes of inactivity? I've kubuntu and was not able to do, wondering how is done with gnome
<highvoltage> markit: good question
<markit> highvoltage: thanks, hope for a good answer ;)
<highvoltage> heh :)
<highvoltage> well I think in gnome you'll use gconf to configure that, but there's nothing like that in kde
<highvoltage> I think there is an lts.conf setting, not sure if it will work on kde, but if it doesn't, I guessyou could ask on #kubuntu
<markit> what does gconf do? because kde has the possibility to have "global config" files, the ones I'm using right now
<highvoltage> markit: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man5/lts.conf.5.html
<markit> the problem is that I can't understand where they will act...
<markit> I mean,the program is run on the server
<highvoltage> on that page, it describes a setting for X_BLANKING
<markit> let me check
<highvoltage> not sure if that will do what you want
<highvoltage> yeah, I guess if that blanking you're getting is kde-specific, then someone on #kubuntu would most likely be able to help you
<highvoltage> I just haven't used KDE in a long time
<markit> #kubuntu people don't use ltsp, seems
<markit> and #ltsp say "use gnome"
<markit> but I don't understand how the config is intended to work, being gnome or kde
<highvoltage> markit: if it's kde blanking the screen, then it probably wouldn't matter if you use ltsp or not
<highvoltage> just ask how you'd do it on a local machine and do it the same on your ltsp server, it should work
<markit> this is the problem
<markit> I can do in local machine with systemsettings "power saving" features
<markit> but once I login as client, I've not available the same way
<markit> and in any case seem they do no difference
<markit> even if I copy config files
<markit> that's why I ask how is it done in gnome
<markit> because, in any case, gconf works on SERVER config files
<markit> while ltsp is just a X-Window server
<markit> so those config should not affect the client
<markit> s/ltsp/ltsp-client
<highvoltage> markit: are you running anything as local apps? if not, it should really work the same. did you try the lts.conf setting?
<stgraber> ogra: ping
#edubuntu 2011-09-12
<TheProf_> Good morning.  I hope someone can help with with a sudden crisis!  Today is the day I'm switching our network to the new Edubuntu 11.04 server.  I did the testing last week and all was well. Today when I came in and turned on the server I can't get the dhcpd server to start!
<TheProf_> Status of ISC DHCP server: dhcpd is not running
<alkisg> And if you try to start it? sudo service isc-dhcp-something start    ?
<TheProf_> Yup - let me post that now
<TheProf_> It fails and asks me to check syslog.  Syslog says:
<TheProf_> Wrote 1 leases to leases file. No subnet declaration for Internet_0 (192.168.1.106).
<TheProf_> ** Ignoring requests on Internet_0.  If this is not what
<TheProf_>    you want, please write a subnet declaration
<TheProf_>    in your dhcpd.conf file for the network segment
<TheProf_>  to which interface Internet_0 is attached. **
<TheProf_> This is a standard 2-NIC server with an LTSP_1 (eth1) and Internet_0 (eth0) NICs
<TheProf_> one more line in syslog: Not configured to listen on any interfaces!
<alkisg> If your run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure isc-dhcp-something`, do you see an interfaces declaration?
<TheProf_> alkisg, I will try that now.
 * alkisg doesn't know the exact name, he's still on 10.04 :D
<TheProf_> there are three options for -something: client, common, server?
<TheProf_> server I presume?
<alkisg> server, yeah
<TheProf_> alkisg, it asks me for which NIC to listen on -- if I put eth1 it fails, and if I put the alias LTSP_1 it also fails
<TheProf_> hmm
<alkisg> TheProf_: don't put any nic there at all
<alkisg> That's why I told you that command, to delete any entries you might have put there, which would break your dhcpd.conf
<alkisg> Once you've erased it, let's move on
<TheProf_> oh my mistake - I misunderstood.
<TheProf_> OK I'll leave it blank
<TheProf_> alkisg, I've re-run the command and left the NIC blank, erasing all that was there.
<alkisg> Good. And still dhcpd not starting, with the same message?
<TheProf_> Correct. It says starting failed. I'm checking syslog nw
<TheProf_> now.
<TheProf_> alkisg, there is one more line in syslog now after the same previous error
<TheProf_> [ 1027.738797] type=1400 audit(1315831665.095:30): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/sbin/dhcpd" pid=3190 comm="apparmor_parser"
<alkisg> TheProf_: now, put the output of these to pastebin:
<alkisg> ip -oneline -family inet addr show
<alkisg> cat /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf
<TheProf_> is there a pastebin for this channel?
<TheProf_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TheProf_> there it is.
<TheProf_> alkisg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/687603/
<TheProf_> Also I recall one change I made: /etc/udev/rules.d$ cat 70-persistent-net.rules changed the eth1 and eth0 to LTSP_1 and Internet_0
<TheProf_> In order to be able to tell them apart.
<TheProf_> Where it says "NAME="
<alkisg> TheProf_: wow... you named your interfaces LTSP_1 and internet_0? :D
<alkisg> That's what network-manager is for
<alkisg> To give you human names, so that you don't have to modify the internal names...
<alkisg> Anyway, the problem is that you don't have an ip address in your LTSP_1 interface
<alkisg> Because you changed it, but you didn't update /etc/network/interfaces
<alkisg> So either put it back to ethX, or update your /etc/network/interfaces file
<alkisg> (I propose the first one)
<TheProf_> alkisg, It's that bad that I renamed them eh?
<TheProf_> I just kept getting confused which NIC is which, hence the human name with the eth_number at the end.
<TheProf_> And I had read other threads on the mailing list that network manager would conflict with LTSP and shouldn't be used.  hence my actions.
<TheProf_> OK I will change them back.
<TheProf_> Do I need to reboot to activate the change or can I just restart a specific service?
<alkisg> try: sudo service network-manager stop, and networking stop, and then start them
<alkisg> But nah better restart
<alkisg> You'd need to fire udev rules too
<TheProf_> alright - I'm on that same machine now so I will return.
<alkisg> Better?
<TheProf_> Yes indeed!
<TheProf_> alkisg, looks like we're up!
<TheProf_> alkisg, thank you very much!
<alkisg> You're welcome
<TheProf_> I will use the network manager to rename the interfaces as you recommended
<alkisg> You need to be careful there
<alkisg> You need to delete the eth* entries from /etc/network/interfaces, and create system connections for them from network-manager
<alkisg> Note what you change so that you can easily revert, and don't do it while you have people using your server
<TheProf_> alkisg, alright I'll probably just put a post-it note with which NIC is which
<alkisg> Hehe
<alkisg> You can change them to ethi (internet) and ethl (ltsp) if you want, but remember to update /etc/network/interfaces too
<TheProf_> Awesome thanks.
#edubuntu 2011-09-13
<joshh^> hello all
<highvoltage> hi joshh^
<joshh^> hi highvoltage
<joshh^> how are you?
<joshh^> is anyone alive here?
<highvoltage> I believe so
<highvoltage> I'm good thanks
<alkisg> They should be; otherwise their PCs are just wasting power and someone needs to turn them off
<highvoltage> alkisg is Captain Planet!
<alkisg> That cartoon never landed on greece :D
<alkisg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captain_Planet_and_the_Planeteers
<highvoltage> yeah that was what I was thinking of. pity.
<joshh^>  I have XP installed on my system...how do I install Ubuntu...I need dual boot...please help
<highvoltage> the installer will ask you if you want to resize xp to make space for ubuntu, after that it does everything for you
<alkisg> joshh^, if you google you'll find some excellent tutorials in the first results, e.g. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<alkisg> (it also has links to other sites with step-by-step screenshots etc)
<alkisg> Second example: http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p24.html
<alkisg> About 30 screenshots there :)
<joshh^> I'll check them out
<joshh^> Thanks you highvoltage and alkisg
#edubuntu 2011-09-15
<cache_surplus> quick question, i just loaded 10.04 LTS edubuntu and i want to switch to a different desktop/installation for i noticed during install from DVD 2.7 gig worth of different Desktop Managers. how do i switch like the old days where i can select kde or gnome but in the edubuntu OS for say a 4th grader
<cache_surplus> is there a prompt during log in somewhere to switch between ed and some other ed version?
<cache_surplus> thanks
<cache_surplus> basically be able to switch between the 5 options for diff desktops that i saw during install.
<tsimpson> cache_surplus: there should be an option in the menu on the login manager
<cache_surplus> there should be, i dont see it, here is a screen shot. point to where it is, please. thanks
<cache_surplus> http://ScrnSht.com/darfkr
<cache_surplus> i just dont see it ... trust me i know what your talking about, but its not there
<cache_surplus> all i see is shutdown, and UA access menu
<alkisg> cache_surplus: click on the username first, then look at the bottom for the session + language menus
<alkisg> Just before entering the password
<cache_surplus> http://ScrnSht.com/mbvjfi
<alkisg> Yes, there it is. Now if you install e.g. KDE you'll see it there
<cache_surplus> yah got it, but now it doesnt show diff tertiary grade levels as promised lol
<cache_surplus> how to switch from 2nd graders say to 8th graders
<alkisg> Who promiced different sessions  per grade?!
<alkisg> Do you mean the edubuntu menu editor?
<cache_surplus> i guess
<cache_surplus> im new to edubuntu but not linux
<cache_surplus> i just tried a user defined session, i dont see anything were i can switch grades/programs
<alkisg> The edubuntu menu editor is just a program, you can run it normally once you've logged in
<cache_surplus> ok
<cache_surplus> ill log out and and back in, and work with menu editor, cool, but will it allow or show different predefined desktops
<alkisg> Not desktop, just sets of menus
<cache_surplus> ok
<alkisg> For more customization, like e.g. panels, there's sabayon
<alkisg> Sometimes sabayon can be a bit unstable though
<cache_surplus> saybayon?
<cache_surplus> ok, here is my question, in another way
<cache_surplus> when i installed from 2.7 gig dvd that used up 15 gigs of drive space, it loaded specificed, desktop sessions that are supposed to be for different grade levels. i do not see how a kid is going to easily switch to those,,, its not intuitive nor menu driven from what i can see, UNLESS you know how to do it with a mouse, then I am all ears. im trying to do this for kids to use
<cache_surplus> saybayon is what? menu creator?
<cache_surplus> is it in repos?
<cache_surplus> so where are the menus, is the bottomline question kids can switch to? i am using unity 2d at the moment, looks nice :) for kids
<alkisg> cache_surplus: AFAIK edubuntu doesn't contain "specificed, desktop sessions that are supposed to be for different grade levels"
<alkisg> It contains *packages* for different grade levels, not sessions
<alkisg> So in the "education" menu you can find software for different grade levels. If you want to only show part of the education menu to specific groups, there comes edubuntu menu editor.
<alkisg> Gnome sabayon is this: http://live.gnome.org/Sabayon
<cache_surplus> alkisg: have you loaded edbuntu recently? 10.04 LTS is what i have
<alkisg> Yes, I've loaded edubuntu 10.04, why?
<cache_surplus> if you did, you will see it loaded up 5-6 different specified sessions with arrow drop downs to show that they were unique, i wish that was the case according to the splash/login/gdm menu
<cache_surplus> it woudl have been nice
<cache_surplus> no kid will figure this out at first/second/third glance
<cache_surplus> im promoting this distro for kids
<cache_surplus> as such
<alkisg> I'm not sure I understand what you're saying, can you provide a screenshot?
<cache_surplus> but when i tried it today, i was disappointed, so to the powers that be, they should implement those menus like asap lol
<cache_surplus> yah scroll up
<cache_surplus> i did
<alkisg> The one I saw earlier, i.e. the login manager?
<cache_surplus> (11:11:47 PM) cache_surplus: http://ScrnSht.com/mbvjfi
<alkisg> OK let's step back a bit
<alkisg> You want different sessions per level, right?
<cache_surplus> its funny in irc they say dont repost things lol... i disagree, i will repost like every 20 mins if i feel it just be done
<cache_surplus> yes
<cache_surplus> thats what i need
<alkisg> I don't think edubuntu promiced that, and as I teacher I don't think it's appropriate either
<alkisg> Because different countries need different software per level
<cache_surplus> so say, 1-3 grade users, pick this one, and so forth up to 12 grade
<cache_surplus> it was really what i saw in the loading of it today, that made me say that
<alkisg> So, edubuntu should either provide hundreds of different sessions, per grade, and per country,
<alkisg> or a customization method
<cache_surplus> it was already specified by grades
<alkisg> And now it provides the second part
<cache_surplus> not 11.x
<cache_surplus> but 10.04 LTS
<alkisg> Those are packages, not sessions
<cache_surplus> edubuntu
<alkisg> You can install all of them, and then separate them as you wish with e.g. the edubuntu menu editor
<cache_surplus> how ever it said, it loaded up 15 gigs of space on the drive loading thousands of programs
<cache_surplus> oh ok
<cache_surplus> this is what i am asking
<cache_surplus> i loaded them all up correct
<cache_surplus> where is the edubuntu menu editor
<cache_surplus> i wish to seperate them
<alkisg> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Edubuntu/Documentation/Edubuntu-menueditor
<cache_surplus> i feel they are already seperated, at least thats how the install showcased it
<cache_surplus> is that a screen shot link ?
<alkisg> No, it's a wiki tutorial link
<alkisg> It also has screenshots, just vist it
<cache_surplus> i guess your not geting my point, it should be already menuedited... no kid will figure this out 1/2/3/4th glance
<cache_surplus> ok
<cache_surplus> ill go
<alkisg> This is for teachers
<alkisg> Not for kids
<cache_surplus> its for kids
<alkisg> Teachers should use menu editor, not kids
<cache_surplus> ic
<cache_surplus> that helps :)
<cache_surplus> you mean the menu editing stuff
<alkisg> Kids would only want to install their grade package
<cache_surplus> got it
<alkisg> (in their homes)
<cache_surplus> ok so the menuconfig is where
<alkisg> Look, there are many use cases beside yours... e.g. for some countries primary education = 4 years, for others = 7 years
<cache_surplus> i can figure out the rest, i just thought i was done already
<alkisg> There has to be some finer-grained customization tool, like theedubuntu menu editor
<alkisg> See the wiki link I posted
<alkisg> It explains where to find and how to use the menu editor
<cache_surplus> lastly, is there a place a file was stored/log if you will of that initial menu i checked during install?
<cache_surplus> is that on the dvd, where is that script
<cache_surplus> name of it,, would help. i find it
<Nubae> alkisg: sounds interesting, would you mind bringing me up to speed as to what the changes are for the latest buntu releases... Am afraid I've been slightly out of touch, working on other things.... man needs to eat ;-)
<alkisg> Hi Nubae. I'm not 100% up to date myself, as I'm doing my phd, so I too have yet to catch up with the latest edubuntu changes
<alkisg> I know about the edubuntu menu editor, and about unity 2d in 11.04, but I don't know much else
<alkisg> Guess we'll have to read the wiki + try it for ourselves when we have the time :)
<alkisg> Where are you now? In Spain?
<Nubae> yeah still here
<Nubae> Likely that London or Dublin may be proximal destinations
<Nubae> but first, I'm trying to work through a startup I began recently
<Nubae> unlocking/unblocking consoles/mobile phones
<alkisg> I like how open you are to env. changes, changing countries like that
<Nubae> It only becomes interesting though when larger quantities are asked for
<Nubae> why jot?
<Nubae> why nnot even?
<Nubae> :-)
<alkisg> :D
<Nubae> I'm used to travelling u know
<Nubae> forced upon me  by my parents at a yioung age
<Nubae> of course has its down sides
<alkisg> Ah, yeah that helps
<alkisg> Me, I've only been at a different city back when a was a univ. student
<Nubae> not settling down means women tend to shy away from my adventerous spirit
<Nubae> and babies aren't exactly my strong suit so
<alkisg> Of course I've travelled a lot, but never stayed for a long time outside my home town other than that
<alkisg> :D
<alkisg> Hehe, let's see what you have to say about that in 5, 10 years
<Nubae> ah.... vacationing tourist ;-)
<alkisg> When some woman has given you 3-4 babies
<Nubae> oh god... what are u saying
 * Nubae covers his eyes
<Nubae> I'm getting too old for that but of course women prefer older guys, etc etc
<Nubae> so maybe
<Nubae> still, now.... work and learning are my prime passions and goals
<Nubae> On another n0te... and this is probably more private so I'll move it there
#edubuntu 2011-09-16
<dgroos> ping: alkisg
<alkisg> Hey dgroos, what's up?
<dgroos> alkisg: I'm trying to use sch-scripts and I get this error: http://pastebin.com/mFT4yfkz
<dgroos> I'm guessing the prob. is that I'm not upgrading the client component (you fixed it last year to not update).  Any ideas?
<alkisg> dgroos: what's the output of this? sudo pwck
<alkisg> No it shouldn't be related to the client component (and also you didn't upgrade the server component too, right?)
<dgroos> OK--only if sudo apt-get update/upgrading will do this.  Here's the output: http://pastebin.com/vJAVt8dp
<alkisg> dgroos: fix the users that have invalid groups
<dgroos> (I'm in the teacher's room right now and might have to leave at moments notice.)
<dgroos> OK, will do.  I notice that it isn't listing all users?
<alkisg> That command checks your /etc/passwd for errors
<dgroos> ah...
<dgroos> brb...
<alkisg> And the last 5 lines say that you have users with invalid group numbers
<alkisg> sch-scripts shouldn't crash from that; it should just display a warning
<alkisg> ...or maybe one of the devs broke that line while splitting it to under 80 chars... let me see...
<alkisg> Yeah. :( Unfortunately one junior dev decided to reformat the source code so that it fits in 80 columns, and he broke it in many places :(
<alkisg> Please do this: sudo gedit /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/schscripts/lib_users.py
<alkisg> Remove those 2 lines:
<alkisg>                 print " * I couldn't find user %s in shadow file. Are you " + \
<alkisg>                     "root?" % (p.pw_name)
<alkisg> And replace them with this line:
<alkisg>                 print " * I couldn't find user %s in shadow file. Are you root?" % (p.pw_name)
<alkisg> This way sch-scripts won't crash. You'll still get a warning though, as your /etc/passwd is broken.
<dgroos> alkisg: thanks!
<dgroos> All computers/login worked (first time full class using all computers)!
<alkisg> How many?
<dgroos> alkisg: working :D
<dgroos> just 16--we've got 8 tables, 2 computers/table.
<alkisg> Cool :)
<dgroos> got a lot of lines in terminal after submitting the sudo sch-scripts command:
<dgroos>  * I couldn't find user GCOS-ROOSEVELT\Administrator in shadow file. Are you root?
<dgroos>  * I couldn't find user GCOS-ROOSEVELT\Guest in shadow file. Are you root?
<dgroos> this pair of lines was repeated about 20 times.
<dgroos> brb
<alkisg> Ignore them, they're just warnings
<alkisg> You're probably using something different than /etc/passwd for authentication. AD or LDAP maybe?
<dgroos> mgariepy: FYI, adding the ";" did the trick! working great :D.
<dgroos> alkisg: yes, LDAP authentication to the district AD server--took me a few days to get it to work, but it was worth it.
<alkisg> Cool - just ignore the warnings then
<dgroos> I'm wondering what ramifications it will have on everything, however.  Good to know I can ignore those comments.
<alkisg> It's possible that it means that you haven't configured AD/LDAP 100% correctly, but as far as sch-scripts is concerned, sure, just ignore them
<mgariepy> dgroos, nice :)
<dgroos> Anyone using menueditor with lucid fatclients?  How's it working?
<dgroos> ahhh... mgariepy = Marc Gar...
<dgroos> didn't know that :)
<dgroos> mgariepy: any thoughts on lucid + fatclients + menueditor?
<mgariepy> dgroos, never tried that  but in theory it should work,
<dgroos> mgariepy: How about a combination of any 2 of the 3? :)
<mgariepy> dgross : https://launchpad.net/~menueditor-devel/+archive/backports
<mgariepy> for the fat client you should ask alkisg
<dgroos> I will, thanks, I think I'll post (repost?) to the user's list as well.
<dgroos> gotta go
<alkisg> mgariepy: how does the menu editor apply settings? where does it hook?
<mgariepy> ok cya
<mgariepy> extract the generated menu file from edubuntu-menueditor in a directory under /etc and add a file in /etc/desktop-profiles/
<mgariepy> after that, there is a file desktop-profiles in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/20desktop-profiles_activateDesktopProfiles
<alkisg> Ah, got it. So he could just transfer the configuration files in the chroot
<alkisg> (another reason why being able to boot fat chroots read/write would be a handy idea)
<mgariepy> would be great for image modification indeed
<mgariepy> i use a configuration manager (bcfg2) to manage thin client chroot and it works great but it's not for everybody :)
<mgariepy> it's not user friendly enough i guess
<highvoltage> in my experience it works fine if you have an mgariepy around
#edubuntu 2011-09-18
<stgraber> highvoltage: yay, langpacks got refreshed, I now get the ltsp-live UI in Spanish :)
<highvoltage> cool!
#edubuntu 2012-09-10
<pleia2> highvoltage: those are great, maybe something about what makes edubuntu exceptional for their organization (ltsp support? age-based packagesets? ubuntu base?)
<highvoltage> pleia2: yes that's great, thanks!
<pleia2> or maybe how they are deploying it, ltsp? stand alone installs? labs? (but this is sysadmin me kicking in)
<highvoltage> Android102: I know we got 2 new servers for weblive last week and there's some work happening on the migration, so it could be related to that
<pleia2> (I guess that may be covered in #3 though)
<highvoltage> yeah. it could be interesting though. what are they deploying, in what numbers and how
<highvoltage> then we could probably link to their deployments page link from that question too
<pleia2> yeah
#edubuntu 2012-09-11
<pleia2> highvoltage: I will be in Ghana deploying Edubuntu from October 11-24!
<pleia2> booking flights this week
<pleia2> (also sorting out visa)
<pleia2> I will take a million photos and I will owe you a blog post for edubuntu.org :)
<stgraber> cool!
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> need to figure out how this will all work, I'm coming to UDS too
<pleia2> I'm thinking I'll come home for a couple days between trips to change my suitcase
<pleia2> (turns out Ghana in October is a bit different than Denmark)
<highvoltage> pleia2: deal!
<highvoltage> pleia2: have a lot of fun!
<pleia2> thanks :)
<highvoltage> home sounds like a long way between ghana and denmark... but probably a good idea
<highvoltage> well, goodnight everyone
<pleia2> longer to California :\ but I think it makes the most sense
<pleia2> good night
<pleia2> er yeah
<k4m3h4t3> somebody help
<highvoltage> hey k4<tab>
<ogra_> highvoltage, any idea about the tablets ? do you know if alkis got his ?
<highvoltage> ogra_: no not yet.
<ogra_> k
<highvoltage> ogra_: and it definitely had your phone number on
<ogra_> yeap, you said so already
<highvoltage> stgraber: did you push anything to the edubuntu website recently? I had a few files (like http://edubuntu.org/sites/default/files/rlnx.png and http://edubuntu.org/sites/default/files/system76.png) dissapear
<stgraber> highvoltage: nope
<stgraber> removed:
<stgraber>   canonical_220.png
<stgraber>   logo.gif
<stgraber>   rlnx.png
<stgraber>   system76.png
<stgraber> that's weird... reverting
<stgraber> done
<highvoltage> thanks
<mhall119> highvoltage: ping
<highvoltage> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> highvoltage: a kind of whiney post by the var guy pointed out that the 12.04.1 release announcement on edubuntu.com uses "it's" when it should be "its"
<stgraber> mhall119: fixed
<stgraber> kind of surprised I didn't see that one before ;)
<mhall119> I do it all the time
<mhall119> my wife is an English major, it drives her nuts
<highvoltage> mhall119: thanks, it's not the kind of mistake we like making :)
<highvoltage> mhall119: you should get that guy to read the canonical blogs too / marketing material too, they're usually full of obvious problems :)
<ogra_> obvious problems like trying to sell something ?
<highvoltage> ogra_: obvious problems like "We are please to announce"
<ogra_> heh
<highvoltage> pleia2: I've tweeted/faced/plused/linked/dented your blog entry so hopefully people will see it and open their wallets a bit
<pleia2> thank you! :)
<highvoltage> stgraber: permissions on humboldt are still screwey. files are edubuntu owned but not group writable.
<highvoltage> :'(
<stgraber> highvoltage: any file in particular I should fix?
<highvoltage> stgraber: it would be nice if I could write to /edubuntu/sites/default/files/images
<stgraber> looking
<stgraber> highvoltage: fixed all of these I can, maybe that's enough
<highvoltage> stgraber: should I file an RT ticket so that IS can find a solution for that?
<stgraber> I'll take care of that once I'm done sorting out the DNS changes
<highvoltage> ok, thanks
<stgraber> pleia2: that was quick ;) (looks like you went from around $200 to $1500 over the past 10min or so ;))
<pleia2> stgraber: I had a donation of $1300
<pleia2> writing the "omg thank you" note now :)
<highvoltage> :D
#edubuntu 2012-09-12
<bencer> stgraber: highvoltage do you have any idea about this?
<bencer> http://forum.zentyal.org/index.php/topic,10542.msg43806.html#msg43806
<highvoltage> bencer: I believe there are problems with direct rendering that makes that gnome-shell can't run on a thin client
<ogra_> highvoltage, hey, i got mail ... "sadly we couldnt deliver your package due to the fact that the bill was not attached to the outside of the box, please contact your customs office"
<highvoltage> ogra_: ok, thanks for the update
<ogra_> did you put the bill inside ? they might ask me to show it to them
<highvoltage> ogra_: I was just about to ask, would they mean the waybill, or the invoice for the product?
<ogra_> invoice i guess
<highvoltage> ogra_: it was sent as a gift so there's no invoice
<ogra_> customs doesnt care about shipment costs ;)
<ogra_> but they dont belive the $250 if i dont tell them its true (or you by attaching the invoice)
<ogra_> all that mistrust in the world ....
 * ogra_ will try to find some time tomorrow to go there and pick it up
<highvoltage> well, I'm reasonably sure it woudln't contain the invoice (I'll confirm with Pierre-Luc in just a bit), the only other thing we could do is send a seperate letter or something
<ogra_> if they require that, yeah ... let me try my luck tomorrow :)
<highvoltage> ok.
<ogra_> i'm still surprised it took so long ... did they attach it to a goose ?
<highvoltage> that might explain it. let us know if they did (and take pictures)
<highvoltage> for how long it took I might have well have just taken it to BTS.
<ogra_> to give it to jammcq or to scott ?
<ogra_> (i dont think i'll make BTS this year)
<ogra_> UDS isnt far either though
<highvoltage> ah I didn't realise that you won't make it
<highvoltage> (:()
<ogra_> jammcq is poking me already all the time in PM's
<ogra_> trying to convince me
<stgraber> ogra_: don't you have frequent flyer points you need to get rid of? :)
<highvoltage> good.
<ogra_> stgraber, i just did on my last boston trip
<highvoltage> because I heard that ogras are susceptable to peer pressure
<ogra_> (upgraded to business :) )
<highvoltage> ogra_: and even mgariepy gave up his hunting trip for BTS :p
<ogra_> hunting ?!?
<ogra_> omg
<highvoltage> yeah it's something canadians do. they shoot bears and then eat them.
<ogra_> so no bear costumes allowed when going to canada ...
 * ogra_ makes a note
<highvoltage> oh no that would be a very, very, very bad idea
<mgariepy> ogra_, it's not the season for bear hunting ;) it's more during spring! :P
<Laserebeak> hi guys, i've been having problems with a soundcard for almost a week. I've tried asking about it on ubuntu forums but no response(wow i thought the community was one of ubuntu's hugest features) I've even bought a new soundcard, hoping that it would fix the problem, but still my only driver is "dummy output" could someone PLLLLLEEEASE help?
<Laserebeak> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2055121
<ltspuser_05> hello guys, im trying to put edubuntu serv 64 with 10 thin clients 32 bits in a school and all the clients gets is the IP nothing more
<ltspuser_05> have tftpd-hpa and nbd-server configured.
<ltspuser_05> how can i boot gpxe the thin client? he just got usb entries, its old i think, that why hes not starting the image
<Mauro_> sorry for my english :) the package edubuntu is compatible with Lubuntu?
<highvoltage> ma<tab>
<highvoltage> ltspuser_05: hey there. how are you currently booting them? pxe from firmware? does it print a pxe version? what kind of hardware are the thing clients?
<bencer> highvoltage: any workaround or something for that direct rendering thing i showed you before?
<highvoltage> bencer: iirc it's something gnome should fix in gnome-shell. fwiw unity-3d has similar problems.
#edubuntu 2012-09-13
<humph_> Hello good people, cam anyone point me to where I could find a work around or a howto, to get edubuntu 12.4 recognise a couple of thin clients. They have enough RAM but HP has a Transmeta Crusoe TM5600 533 MHz processor, and the Neoware has a VIA Ezra 800MHz. They both boot fine with an old Centos LTSP but I would like to go with the more modern Edubuntu 12.0.1. Please any help will be appreciated. Thanks
<humph_> Sorry I mean Edubuntu 12.4.1
<hispeed67> Gmorning
<Ahmuck> anybody home?
 * highvoltage is at work :(
<Ahmuck> hiya highvoltage
<highvoltage> hey there
<Ahmuck> so, how has are the educational resourses in edubuntu?
 * Ahmuck is thinking about creating an spanish and/or college level art section
<highvoltage> it varies from a few basic things to a few advanced pieces of software. curriculum isn't particularly our focus since we want to make the system as easy to use and administer as possible first.
<highvoltage> but there's a huge demand for content and educational resources so projects like what you're mentioning is hugely welcome
<Ahmuck> what would you consider the best method?
<Ahmuck> something like moodle, wikipedia, you tube video? etc.
<highvoltage> personally I try to avoid moodle, it has many problems. wikipedia is nice, but it's an encyclopedia and not meant for courseware.
<highvoltage> but yes, video seems to work nicely in general
<Ahmuck> what would you suggest for courseware?
<highvoltage> that's maybe a question for the edubuntu-users mailing list. I honestly don't know.
<Ahmuck> one of the primary issues of any courseware program or any program is vendor lock in because of format and info.  i''ve leared to stick with things like text files, etc or common formats.
<Ahmuck> for example, how would one move from moodle to another system if they wanted to?
<highvoltage> Ahmuck: yeah good move
<highvoltage> Ahmuck: it would've been nice if there was some standard format to present all of that in, or at least software that has reasonable export/import functionality
<highvoltage> moodle is quite horrible like that.
<highvoltage> ogra_: had any luck with the post office?
<ogra_> highvoltage, missed the opening time today, but will make it tomorrow ... no worries, all will be fine
<highvoltage> it will?
<ogra_> sure :)
#edubuntu 2012-09-14
<ogra_> highvoltage, hmpf, so i need the invoice to get the box ... can you (have someone) scan it and mail it to me ?
<highvoltage> ogra_: ok. will get it for alkis too
<ogra_> silly stuff
<ogra_> i had it in my hands already
<stgraber> highvoltage: what's the status of the slideshow for Edubuntu?
<stgraber> highvoltage: knome just poked me in #ubuntu-release for a UIFe for Xubuntu for some changes, so I'm going to upload it later today, would be nice to bundle any relevant Edubuntu change
<highvoltage> stgraber: we're not going with a new nice fancy slideshow this time (too late), but I'd like to go through it again (I'll do that this afternoon then) just to make sure that what it says is still correct
<stgraber> highvoltage: ok. Push directly to the branch and file a UIFe for the changes you're making so I can approve it and upload it before EOD
<micahg> bencer: you should close the FFe on upload
<micahg> (i.e. include it in the changelog)
<bencer> on the changelog you mean? or can i do it manually?
<bencer> ideally changelog i guess
<stgraber> yeah, changelog is preferred, that way people can see that the FFe was granted for a specific upload containing new features
<micahg> bencer: you also need to include any debian dir changes in the changelog
<bencer> ok, i will review that with the final upload
<stgraber> highvoltage: how's that slideshow work going?
<highvoltage> stgraber: I pushed it, does it really really need an FFe filed?
<stgraber> highvoltage: yes, UIFe actually
<stgraber> just file a generic bug against ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu with the list of what you changed and I'll ack it
<highvoltage> ah right. ok
<highvoltage> stgraber: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/1051023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1051023 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Edubuntu installer slideshow contains outdated slide and package versions" [Undecided,New]
<stgraber> highvoltage: thanks
<stgraber> granted
<stgraber> will look at refreshing the translations and upload now
<stgraber> highvoltage: I'll update the LTSP slide as Applications -> Other no longer exists in Unity
<highvoltage> stgraber: k
<stgraber> also, arkose-nautilus doesn't exist for nautilus3, will remove that line
<stgraber> highvoltage: <li>You can try out a demo from this live environment by clicking on the LTSP Liver icon in the launcher.</li> ?
<stgraber> *LTSP Live
<highvoltage> yep
#edubuntu 2012-09-15
 * highvoltage *finally* starts putting together a list of faq questions for Edubuntu that we can refer people to
 * alkisg needs a faq entry for "how to convince *DM developers that countries exist that actually need multiple keyboard layouts" :(
<alkisg> Yey!!! Possible workaround: ship an /etc/X11/Xkbmap!
<highvoltage> hehe
<highvoltage> alkisg: btw, we get around 3-5 emails a week via the edubuntu web contact form, would you mind being on that list and help reply to some of them?
<highvoltage> (not sure if I asked you before but I know I've been meaning to)
<alkisg> You didn't, are those similar to the edubuntu-users list?
<alkisg> I mean, questions about ltsp, edubuntu etc?
<highvoltage> it's a bit different, we discourage support questions to that address
<highvoltage> but sometimes a few do come through
<alkisg> If you think I can answer them, sure, np, but /me reminds highvoltage that he hasn't even installed edubuntu 12.04 yet...
<highvoltage> it's often just questions about edubuntu and what it's about. we try to answer most of them, I'd like to make it easier by having more of the content on the site so that we could just reply and point to it if the answer is already there and well explained
<highvoltage> alkisg: hehe, no. you don't have to answer all of them. even replying to one a week or so would already help a lot
<highvoltage> stgraber: ^^^ could you add alkisg to the list?
<highvoltage> (for edubuntu-webcontact)
<stgraber> highvoltage: will do
<stgraber> alkisg: when replying we also always Cc contact@edubuntu.org so the other know what has been answered, so it's easy to figure out what the "usual" response is for a given subject
<alkisg> stgraber: is there an archive for the contact@edubuntu.org list? I don't think I'm subscribed to it, it would help to read previous questions/answers...
<stgraber> alkisg: so, it's just an alias that goes to highvoltage, mgariepy and I (and very soon you). I have most e-mails on my account though so I can forward them all to you if you want.
<alkisg> Nah, no need, I'll get the hang of it after the first few mails
<highvoltage> alkisg: I've responded to around 40 of them the last 2 weeks and have another 18 to go before the backlog is cleared, so you'll have some examples of replies, at least :)
<stgraber> alkisg: added
<stgraber> I also sent a test e-mail
<highvoltage> stgraber: I'm currently adding images to the content bzr branch and uploading them manually afterwards to the website. just want to check that you have it on your todo list to set up the syncing for that?
<stgraber> highvoltage: yeah, it's on the todo
<highvoltage> great
<highvoltage> stgraber: You know what would be really cool? a drupal module like the deployments page for the marketplace where you could list by type of service or location
<highvoltage> (I know you don't have the time for that, but I'm just saying ;) )
<highvoltage> stgraber: I also need write permission to /srv/www.edubuntu.org/www-drupal7/edubuntu/edubuntu/css
<stgraber> highvoltage: try now
<highvoltage> stgraber: merci
#edubuntu 2012-09-16
<armsx> hello
<armsx> hai all user
<armsx> can some one help me in here,,, i`m need a lot of guide and tutorial about installing efront in ubuntu
#edubuntu 2013-09-09
<gassho> please suggest options in order to install and play Command & Conquer Ultimate Edition under 13,04
<gassho> it runs on origin ;-;
#edubuntu 2013-09-10
<jbicha> I want to upload an update to gnome-panel and I need to know whether to set X-LightDM-DesktopName and DesktopName to GNOME or Unity for saucy
<stgraber> jbicha: let's try with Unity and if it's too confusing, we'll switch back to GNOME
#edubuntu 2014-09-10
<famren> Hello
#edubuntu 2015-09-07
<Stepnjump> Hi guys, I am trying to know if there is an EASY way to connect to my daughter's edubuntu's computer remotely so I may help her out and teach her  how to do things on her computer?
<alan-o> Does anyone have any experience with the Edubuntu menu editor and the profile manager?
<alan-o> I have been able to modify and save menus, then apply the menus with profile manager. Unfortunately the menus do not show.
#edubuntu 2015-09-09
<mssmss> hello...
<mssmss> seeing a problem in edubuntu with ltsp, TFTP open timeout on clients ...
<mssmss> didi a clean install and all clients were working fine..
<mssmss> Now, after update seeing the timeout...
<mssmss> no one here?
#edubuntu 2015-09-10
<alan-o>  Does anyone have any experience with the Edubuntu menu editor and the profile manager?
#edubuntu 2015-09-11
<alan-o>  Does anyone have any experience with the Edubuntu menu editor and the profile manager?
#edubuntu 2015-09-13
<jakesyl> join #unix
#edubuntu 2016-09-12
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.7~bzr1256-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 0.7.7-31-g65ace7b-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2016-09-14
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.7-31-g65ace7b-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 0.7.7-31-g65ace7b-0ubuntu1~16.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2016-09-15
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.7-31-g65ace7b-0ubuntu1~16.04.2 => 0.7.8-1-g3705bb5-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2017-09-15
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.9-233-ge586fe35-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 0.7.9-233-ge586fe35-0ubuntu1~16.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (zesty-proposed/main) [0.7.9-233-ge586fe35-0ubuntu1~17.04.1 => 0.7.9-233-ge586fe35-0ubuntu1~17.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2018-09-10
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxcfs (bionic-proposed/main) [3.0.1-0ubuntu2~18.04.1 => 3.0.2-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (bionic-proposed/main) [3.0.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 3.0.2-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2018-09-12
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (bionic-proposed/main) [2:10.3.0-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 2:10.3.0-0ubuntu1~18.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2018-09-13
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: gnome-flashback (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.28.0-1ubuntu1.1 => 3.28.0-1ubuntu1.2] (edubuntu)
#edubuntu 2018-09-16
<Jul> Hi there, I ve got an issue after updating edubuntu : ask for an "MSI login" but I don't known what is that !
<Jul> I tried edubuntu login but it's not working
